# Skyscrapercity Banner



## alien

*Pravidlá z postu #1163*:


Qwert said:


> Už som sa poučil, takže by som vám rád povedal pár vecí.
> 
> Tento thread slúži na:
> 1.) diskusiu o aktuálnych banneroch, ktoré sa denne objavujú na SSC.
> 2.) výber bannera, ktorý bude reprezentovať Slovensko.
> 
> Myslím, že bod 1. je jasný, rád by som ale povedal ešte niečo k bodu 2.:
> a) Banner musí byť kvalitne technicky a podľa možností aj umelecky prevedený.
> b) Musí byť jasný jeho autor, zdroj odkiaľ tá fotka pochádza a čo vlastne na nej je.
> c) Autor musí dať povolenie na použitie jeho fotky.
> d) Banner musí pochádzať prevažne z mestského prostredia. Nie je ale pravidlom, že to musí byť nevyhnutne panoráma.
> e) Banner nesmie obsahovať nápisy ani vlajky (ak je tam nejaká maličká v pozadí, to nevadí).
> 
> f) Slovensko nemusí ani nemôže mať banner každý deň. Radšej kvalitný banner dvakrát za rok, ako niečo za čo sa budeme hanbiť každý mesiac.
> g) Vyberá sa najlepší banner. Ak bude mať 40 najlepších bannerov Bratislava, tak tu bude 40 bratislavských bannerov po sebe. (K tomu, dúfam, nedôjde, je to len príklad.)
> h) Každý nech si dobre premyslí, čo navrhne. Nemá zmysel postovať nič nehovoriace fotky len preto, že sú z vášho mesta.
> ch) Prosím a žiadam všetkých, aby neposielali svoje návrhy priamo Jan-ovi. Tento thread je tu preto, aby sme spoločne vybrali to čo bude najlepšie reprezentovať nejaké konkrétne mesto alebo miesto na Slovensku, ktoré chceme ukázať svetu.
> i) Vyberá sa konsenzom. Hlasovanie zo zrejmých dôvodov nemá zmysel.
> j) Ak tu diskusia prerastie do flamu, môžem tento thread znovu kedykoľvek uzavrieť.


*
Pravidlá z postu # 1529*



Qwert said:


> Ako ste si možno všimli tu:
> 
> 
> 
> We no longer accept banner suggestions, so please don't bother sending them up.
> 
> 
> 
> Trošku sa to zmenilo.
> 
> 
> Jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> _requirements_
> - in general, the goal is not to have your city up there at all costs, we only want quality images related to the topics of discussion,
> - *check the banner archives first to see how many times your city or country has been up there. Be reasonable about this. Don't expect your place to be up there every other month,*
> - banner must be 719 pixels wide and 123 pixels height, dpi of 72,
> - no text marking, flag waving, logo's or anything else other than the image itself,
> - feel free to be creative, but please no banners made of multiple images pasted next to each other,
> - if the banner is tied to a specific date, please post it at least one week in advance. Reserving dates is not possible, as I don't use a calender to keep track of these.
> 
> _required info_
> - name of the source of the image
> - link to the source
> - info on what we are seeing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^Toto sa týka len moderátorov a administrátorov, ale Jan o tom dovolil informovať všetkých. V podstate je to to, čo som tu už písal skôr, len s tým rozdielom, že teraz to už nie len moja žiadosť na vás, ale oficiálne pravidlo. Ostatní používatelia nemajú posielať návrhy na banner Janovi. Ak to aj urobia, veľmi pravdepodobne budú ignorovaní. Na druhej strane, nič nebráni tomu, aby sme banner vybrali v tomto threade a ten banner, ktorý vyberieme, navrhnem Janovi, ak bude spĺňať všetky požiadavky.
Click to expand...

edit:



carbonkid said:


> ...a mame 4 finalistov
> 
> *tentokrat si vyberte uz len 1 banner, ktory sa Vam najviac paci a zahlasujte zan v ankete*
> 
> mate cas do 15.5.2008 do 00.00
> 
> banner c.1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [nocna bratislava]
> 
> banner c.2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [lakeside]
> 
> banner c.3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [dvojkriz]
> 
> banner c.4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [spissky hrad]
> 
> edit: dam to aj do prveho postu na tejto strane


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

Kandidat 1..je jednicka


----------



## Wizzard

Ja by som navrhoval kandidáta 2 a potom kandidáta 3. Tá jednotka tiež nie je zlá, ale v noci všetko vyzerá lepšie


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

dvojka je moc presvietena a nema moc "density" tak potom trojka..ale to je klasika (stereotip) Bratislava...tak treba prekvapit a prekvapi prave tá jednicka


----------



## alien

mne sa tiez najviac paci 1ka.


----------



## carbonkid

...ja som za 2ku...


----------



## emocqo

dvojka je pekna.odkial to je fotene?mozno dnes pred pivom by som tam zbehol s kamaratom,co ma profi vybavu a urobil by to na novo.minimalne by tam bol dokonceny cbc.jednotka je nejaka fadna

editokial mate tipy a triky ako to v noci fotit,tak dajte vediet.
edit2:som si pozrel tu jednotku v projects and construction updates II a tam vyzera ovela lepsie.ale tento format jej moc nepomohol.


----------



## alien

no co uz spravis, banner musi byt takej velkosti. co uz.
a rady na nocne fotenie? jednoznacne dlsiu expoziciu a stativ.


----------



## fresco

Jednotka to má isté!!!


----------



## Wizzard

Fotené to vyzerá byť zo Slavína alebo Koliby, inak tá štvorka vystihuje Bratislavu asi najlepšie, ale aj tak som za dvojku


----------



## slowake

kandidat 1 je moj vyvoleny


----------



## xyron

for me, number 3 is the best !
It looks really great !
:banana:


----------



## kokpit

Moc pěkný, nejhezčí je dvojka, jednička a čtyřka by chtěli trošku doupravit ale taky moc dobrý, trojka je stereotypní a nějaká neostrá, ale ten odraz na hladině je pěknej. Takže pro mě dvojka, ta by tam mohla jít rovnou jak je.


----------



## Qwert

Mne sa najviac páči dvojka, chcelo by to ale spraviť ten záber ešte raz s už dostavaným CBC.


----------



## kokpit

Prague from the St.Vitus


----------



## Infinite

Heej dvojka. A nevadi ze je CBC rozostavane, vsak to demonstruje nas stavebny boom.


----------



## trashmaster01

najlepsia fotka je podla mna 1. 
fotka cislo dva je tiez perfektna len trocha nekvalitne odfotena, inak keby mal niekto zaujem tam nabehnut z profi vybavou tak je to fotene kusok od arealu byvalej rusicky na kolibe, vystupite na predposlednej zastavke 203 pojdete k SHMU, prejdete ustav(potom je tam uz len jedna cesta)a pri radikalnom stacani(je tam len jedno) cesty pri takom minimalistickom dome nepojedete dalej ale dole, zachvilu sa minu domy,nastane vinohrad a tento sqely vyhlad...ja mam sice fotak aj stativ, ale ta fotka by s nim vyzerala asi tak isto ako tato...


----------



## pau-chin

1 alebo 2, to je uplne jedno, obidva zabery su uplne vymakane ...  - hlavne, aby to tam uz bolo 

( kokpit aj ta Praha je super )


----------



## Wizzard

trashmaster01 said:


> najlepsia fotka je podla mna 1.
> fotka cislo dva je tiez perfektna len trocha nekvalitne odfotena, inak keby mal niekto zaujem tam nabehnut z profi vybavou tak je to fotene kusok od arealu byvalej rusicky na kolibe, vystupite na predposlednej zastavke 203 pojdete k SHMU, prejdete ustav(potom je tam uz len jedna cesta)a pri radikalnom stacani(je tam len jedno) cesty pri takom minimalistickom dome nepojedete dalej ale dole, zachvilu sa minu domy,nastane vinohrad a tento sqely vyhlad...ja mam sice fotak aj stativ, ale ta fotka by s nim vyzerala asi tak isto ako tato...


Skús radšej dať mapu z Google Earth s presne vyznačeným miestom


----------



## trashmaster01

ok, prvy obrazok je vseobecnejsi na rozpoznanie... 
druhy je detailnejsi, ta zlta cesta je cesta trolejbusu 203 a ta najvatsia budova na obrazku je hydrometeorologicky ustav....inak dnes je tam o peknych par domov navyse a ta cesta ktora na obrazku konci uz teraz pokracuje ovela dalej


----------



## wonderdax

*To miesto na mape*

Podla katastralnej mapy to patri 

Magdalene Biresovej rod Klempovej 

Mne sa paci banner c.2 a nemyslim si ze je prepaleny ..... prave naopak..kvalitne foteny ....

:cheers:


----------



## trashmaster01

no dnes je tam uz ulica, ta pani by sa mala presvedcit co jej vlastne patri:nuts: 

a baner c.2 je aj podla mna fajn...mozno sa mi zda mierne prepaleny, ale vlastne je ok.


----------



## MasonicStage™

banner 1 ili 2- super su!


----------



## emocqo

rusicku poznam,takze to by nemal byt problem.ja tam skusim nabehnut,ale nemozem nic slubit.


----------



## bailey

Kandidat 2 !!!


----------



## Qwert

Už viem, kde som videl ten prvý snímok. Bolo to v magazíne Visions, ktorý vydáva Siemens s.r.o. v rozhovore s Andrejom Ďurkovským. Mal by teda existovať aj vo väčšom rozlíšení.


----------



## MordarGrunn

A co poviete na toto:

S Gausian blur efektom:


















Bez Gausian blur efektu:


----------



## Wizzard

wow, tak teraz vážne neviem čo z tohto je najlepšie


----------



## Infinite

Myslim ze na tomto fore ide v prvom rade o vyskove budovy, tieto posledne su pekne ako pohladnice ale jednoznacne ako banner je najlepsi 1. a 2. navrh.


----------



## palsoft

suhlasim s Infinitom, u mna vyhrava 1.


----------



## pt82

Nejde mi to zobrazit (img403.imageshack...)
nenajde sa nejaky dobry clovek co to reupne pls.
(od aliena bannery v prvom poste)


----------



## trashmaster01




----------



## CJone

Oni su vsetky pekne takze tazko vybrat. Takze si myslim ze hocico vyberiete tak to bude dobre rozhodnutie :cheers:


----------



## hidden

Ja som za 1) - sa mi to zdá byť kompozične najlepšie. Škoda, že na tej dvojke je tá budova rozhlasu tak neštastne useknutá...


----------



## pt82

^^ Tiež som za 1.
Ja tam vidieť rozhlas, na 2. je sice pekne vysvietena VUBka.


----------



## Agentsmith

ja som za 2. Potom 1.


----------



## Infinite

Uvedomte si ze 2. ma daleko najvacsi "wow efekt".


----------



## e2ek1el

ja by som bol skor za banner c. 2. Jednotka sa mi prave kompozicne nezda idealna a naviac ide trocha dolu kopcom. 2ka po orezani tiez nie je uplne idealna ale wow efekt je tam trocha vacsi. A ta vysvietena VUBcka je fakt nadherna


----------



## e2ek1el

mimochodom, prve tie prve dve su HDR?


----------



## Wizzard

Na tej dvojke sa mi hlavne páči nasvietená NBS, ale obe, jednotka aj dvojka vytvárajú ilúziu, že sú tu vážne nejaké mrakodrapy  A tá dvojka, mohli by sme ju trochu inak orezať, aby bolo niečo vidno aj z SRo.

Napríklad takéto niečo:


----------



## Qwert

Ak chcete nechať vyniknúť Slovenský rozhlas, tak na banner je lepšia jednotka.
Ak si však mám vybrať, tak dvojka je najlepšia. Bratislava je jednoducho krajšia v noci, než cez deň, aspoň pre mňa je to fakt. Na tom obrázku to vyzerá pre niekoho, kto ani nevie, že existuje nejaká Bratislava, alebo vôbec Slovensko, až ohromujúco. Tie klasické pohľady z Petržalky na hrad a nábrežie už veľa ľudí pozná, ale tá dvojka, si myslím, prinúti dosť členov tohto fóra, aby sa na ňom po Bratislave aspoň porozhliadli.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

Qwert said:


> Tie klasické pohľady z Petržalky na hrad a nábrežie už veľa ľudí pozná


este vecsia "klasika" je z hradu fotena petrzalka a most SNP ..to je najhorsia reklama na Bratislavu...:nuts:


----------



## e2ek1el

Infinite said:


> Uvedomte si ze 2. ma daleko najvacsi "wow efekt".


hehe mna napadlo presne to iste, az teraz som si vsimol ze si nieco take pisal :lol:


----------



## Infinite

heh mozno si rychlo preletel aj moj post a potom si to podvedome zakomponoval do svojho...haluz


----------



## e2ek1el

Infinite said:


> heh mozno si rychlo preletel aj moj post a potom si to podvedome zakomponoval do svojho...haluz


nene, fakt som to necital, som daval quick reply na nejaky prispevok co bol este pred tebou 

mimochodom, co takto spravit anketu


----------



## pau-chin

takze dvojka ? 2 - ta je fakt najlepsia !!! :banana::banana:


----------



## peterthegreat

ok, i agree with you guys... and we can have more than one "banner".... this should be only beginning.. no?...


----------



## matiasmx

dvojka je super len by to chcelo z dokoncenim cbc..


----------



## alien

ok chalani teda, aj ked sa mi paci viac 1ka, poslem JANovi ako banner dvojku.


----------



## Llinass

Great banners, amazing night wievs. I vote for No.1 or No.4.


----------



## Wizzard

Ľudia, mal by som takú prosbu. Ak máte niekto nejaké vlastné panorámy aj vo vysokom rozlíšení, najlepšie podobné ako dvojka alebo jednotka, nahrajte ich na http://commons.wikimedia.org, nech ich môžem použiť na Wikipédii, lebo takéto obrázky tam ešte nemáme. Ale prosím vás, len vlastné obrázky alebo obrázky pod GFDL, lebo si dávajú záležať na tom, aby tam nebolo nič kradnuté. Vďaka.


----------



## alien

no, kedze sa mi nechcelo ratat hlasy medzi 1kou a 2kou, tak som janovi poslal obe. nech sa rozhodne on 
aby ma niekto nepodozrieval, ze som poslal len 1ku, tak BCC kopiu som poslal aj nezavislemu pozorovatelovi OBSE kokpitovi. on vam to dosvedci....


----------



## MasonicStage™

When can we expect Bratislava banner?


----------



## pt82

Dúfam že Jano vyberie dvojku


----------



## Qwert

I think Jan should make a poll about which banner we want.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

Qwert said:


> I think Jan should make a poll about which banner we want.



I was wondering why is here not been made a *poll by Allien...is the best idea*


----------



## kokpit

Alien, poslal jsi to opravdu Janovi? Jestli ses nespletl a neposlal to mně (mně to právě přišlo).


----------



## JeSy

kokpit said:


> Alien, poslal jsi to opravdu Janovi? Jestli ses nespletl a neposlal to mně (mně to právě přišlo).


tusim si Vyvoleny a mas sa rozhodnut o osude bannera :lol: :nuts:

inac, kluci, pls, dovolte mi pouzivat jeden z tych bannerov i na inych forach, kedze som blavak, thx


----------



## wonderdax




----------



## Amrafel

^^ to predposledne je best


----------



## Qwert

Tento banner sa trochu zmenil.
Toto je z prvej strany od aliena:









a toto je z tretej strany wonderdaxa:









Mne sa oveľa viac páči ten prvý. Lepšie na ňom vynikne výška tých budov.


----------



## wonderdax




----------



## Wizzard

Mne sa zase viac páči ten druhý


----------



## MasonicStage™

wonderdax said:


>


This one's interesting! unusual but original:nuts: kay:


----------



## Qwert

Wizzard said:


> Mne sa zase viac páči ten druhý


Na tom prvom je lepšie vidieť Slovenský rozhlas, NBS a STU. je na ňom aj Hotel Kyjev, ktorý na druhom chýba a je tam vidieť väščiu časť mesta.


----------



## alien

inak najdolezitejsia podmienka bannerov je ziadne texty!


----------



## wonderdax

to je najmenej...vypnes layer


----------



## kokpit

^ ale ne v jpg


----------



## wonderdax

faaaaaaakt?  ty brďo kokpit jseš dobrej.....máknuls

:nocrook:


----------



## kokpit

se mi nesměj  v čem děláš s vrstvama? Gimp?


----------



## wonderdax

ne v tom ne, ja delam v klasice..... NAPP


----------



## alien

uz viem termin  bude to coskoro...


----------



## pau-chin

alien said:


> uz viem termin  bude to coskoro...


no tak nahod, nech si to mozem vychutnat hned od polnoci .... :cheers2:


----------



## Qwert

Áno, chceme presný termín. Mimochodom, ktorý banner bol vlastne vybratý?


----------



## alien

termin - nechajte sa prekvapit.  a aky, to sa prekvapime tiez, jan si este z tych prvych dvoch nevybral...


----------



## Qwert

Rád by som sa nechal prekvapiť, ale nie každý deň sa mi podarí dostať na toto fórum a veľmi nerád by som náš banner zmeškal.


----------



## alien

10.april


----------



## wonderdax

no super, tak ja sa tesim tiez....bude to fajn.....

skoro ako k narodeninam :banana:


----------



## Qwert

alien said:


> 10.april


Ďakujem.


----------



## wonderdax

Port WEMYSS?  je uz desiateho nie? kde je baner :bash:


----------



## alien

ja mam uz zasa iny, casablancu..


----------



## slowake

:badnews:


----------



## wonderdax

nas ojebabrali :lol:


----------



## Wizzard

Ten server je zrejme niekde v Minnesote alebo kde v kýbli, tak asi to ešte nestihli prehodiť, keď tam majú o nejakých 8 hodín menej


----------



## wonderdax

jaaaj vsak oni este spali :lol: :lol:


----------



## palsoft

Bratislava je 12tehooooo :banana:


----------



## Wizzard

Ak vieš? kde to môžeme vidieť?


----------



## palsoft

Neviem, ci mozem.. aby som neukratil tych, co cakaju v napati... tak kto chce, nech si klikne


----------



## carbonkid

...very nice ...


----------



## kokpit

Fantistic photo :applause:


----------



## wonderdax

*Ty Palsoft vsak ty si HACKER ! :-D*

Ze to aj mna nenapadlo skor ...staci si pozriet source banneru a v ceste zmenit cislo obrazku, co den to cislo obrazku 

:cheers: si hlavicka....


----------



## palsoft

hehe.. tak je  jasne, od dnes sa budem vyhlasovat hackerom.. nbusr123


----------



## .oreo.

HURRAAAA:banana: :banana: :banana: 
Tak sme sa dockali...Este mi v tom okamihu zacala hrat na radiu devin SK hymna. Az sa mi slzy do oci tlacili..:lol:


----------



## MasonicStage™

Congratulations for this beautiful Bratislava banner! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## slowake

DS8 Masonic said:


> Congratulations for this beautiful Bratislava banner! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


:drunk:


----------



## .oreo.

Inak nedal sa dat ten napis v pravo hore?


----------



## Tygrys

Great Bratislava banner!:cheers:


----------



## palsoft

.oreo. said:


> Inak nedal sa dat ten napis v pravo hore?


Ten napis si dava skyscrapercity a maju ho takto vsetci. Ak je na pozadi prilis bielej, tak ho daju ciernym fontom. Uz som si zvykol na to lustenie nazvu mesta


----------



## Amrafel

:banana: :carrot: epper: :cucumber: :banana2: :cheer:


----------



## kokpit

taky se připojuji ke gratulaci


----------



## pau-chin

*je to vec, * konecne !!! *- krasa*
:dance:


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

vyborne..Bratislava sa zviditelnila...
akurat ze Bratislava sa na bannere fakt zle lusti..


----------



## Amrafel

je to super, ale teraz som si uvedomil...odkial budu vobec vediet, ze kde je bratislava, ked tam nie je napisane slovakia? :hm:


----------



## .oreo.

Amrafel said:


> je to super, ale teraz som si uvedomil...odkial budu vobec vediet, ze kde je bratislava, ked tam nie je napisane slovakia? :hm:


Kto bude chciet si vygoogli!:yes:


----------



## Wizzard

Ak to nebudú vymletí amíci, čo si budú myslieť, že sme niekde v Juhoslávii, zvyšok sveta to musí vedieť.


----------



## palsoft

nikto tam nema uvedeny stat, v ktorom to mesto je.. a to je podla mna lepsie. ludia sa viac zaujimaju, ked nevedia..


----------



## Amrafel

Wizzard said:


> Ak to nebudú vymletí amíci, čo si budú myslieť, že sme niekde v Juhoslávii, zvyšok sveta to musí vedieť.


ti si myslia ze sme v afrike


----------



## wonderdax

no ja navrhujem spravit dalsi baner, a ten koho baner bude najlepsi tomu zaplatime na dalsom stretku kazdy po pive :cheers:


----------



## Astralis

I must say I really liked these Bratislava banners. One of them should be put as official SSC banner for one week (or I don't know how often do the mods change SSC banners). :cheers:


----------



## Wizzard

I think the same. Maybe this is the avantage of Bratislava, that we do not have so many high-rises, but those few look quite good.


----------



## Astralis

I love Bratislava. It has beautiful skyline and it looks similar to Zagreb. :cheers:


----------



## fresco

Mozno buduce bratislavske bannery:


----------



## palsoft

^^ mozno by to chcelo dat trochu "Sharpen" efektu, lebo su dost rozmazane..


----------



## Qwert

Ten prvý vyzerá celkom dobre, aj keď na ňom nevyniknú výškové budovy. Ten druhý sa mi ale nepáči, má podľa mňa zlú kompozíciu. Príliš veľa oblohy a mesto vyzerá ako zo spodu uťaté.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

prvy sa mi tiez paci...pekne


----------



## headshottt

Můj názor je aby na tom baneru bylo něco, co je pro to město specifické, takhle to vypadá jako každé druhé město. Chtělo by to blíž nějakou dominantu, podle které každý zaručeně ono město pozná, takhle z dálky nepoznám skoro nic. Ale jinak to první foto good!!!


----------



## kokpit

taky formát není vyhovující, musí se to ostříhnout na 719x123 px


----------



## Wizzard

Imho najlepšia fotka by bola z Michalskej na strechy budov a v diaľke krásny pohľad na Aupark Tower, toto Bratislavu vystihne najlepšie


----------



## Wizzard

Congrats to Prague, nice banner


----------



## wonderdax

Hellou Czech Brothers! very nice SSC banner ! :banana:


----------



## futuros

**

Yes yes, perfect. Prague is really nice Metropolis.


----------



## e2ek1el

dobrý príklad toho že panoráma nie je iba o mrakodrapoch  niečo také v Šanghaji ani Dubaji nikdy nebude


----------



## Qwert

Beautiful banner. I only thing there could be some modern architecture too, but this is great as well.


----------



## Wizzard

Pravdupovediac, nepáči sa mi až tak ako bratislavský, ale proste je dobrý, škoda absencie tej modernej architektúry.


----------



## kokpit

je to fotka-klišé ze Staroměstské radnice na východ, aspoň že tam nedali Hradčany...


----------



## Wizzard

Práve že Hradčany by sa mi tam páčili, teraz je to také... nijaké, Týnsky chrám a nič


----------



## futuros

**



Wizzard said:


> Pravdupovediac, nepáči sa mi až tak ako bratislavský, ale proste je dobrý, škoda absencie tej modernej architektúry.


Ja musim bozial povedat jednu vec, hoc som zanieteny pre progress v Bratislave. PRAHA, je urcite krajsia, rozvinutejsia, modernejsia, atraktivnejsia. Ano, mohol by som to nepovedat, ale povedal som. 

Avsak aj tak chcem zit v Bratislave, a pomoct svojou troskou k jej rozvoju. Dufam ze ma slovenski priatelia za to neukamenuju ... 

:angel1:


----------



## Wizzard

Veď ja sa nehádam že nie je krajšia, ale z tohto banneru to akosi nevidno  Ale plno ľudí má radšej Bratislavu  Určite ale existuje plno lepších bannerov Prahy.

edit: I prefer banner like these:


----------



## Bikes

I took this photo and made a banner out of it around 2-3 years ago, it was once the banner of ssc.


----------



## Qwert

futuros said:


> PRAHA, je urcite krajsia, rozvinutejsia, modernejsia, atraktivnejsia.


Krása je subjektívna, ale s tým ostatným sa dá v podstate súhlasiť. Je to jednoducho dané hisotrickým vývinom a Bratislava musí všeličo dobiehať. Na druhej strane sa ale určite nájdu veci, v ktorých má nedostatky zase Praha, no je ich menej. Aj tak si ale myslím, že porovnávaš neporovnateľné - Praha je väčšia a má za sebou úplne inú históriu. To je ako porovnávať Tatry so Šumavou.


----------



## MasonicStage™

Prague looks wonderful! kay:


----------



## Marek.kvackaj




----------



## Qwert

^^Už len mejako vyretušovať tie čierne okraje a počkať, kým dokončia Aupark, Riverpark a prestavbu Incheby a môže to byť banner.


----------



## futuros

**



Marek.kvackaj said:


>


Marek skvele, ako vzdy. Made By Marek.Kvackaj

:cheer:


----------



## MordarGrunn

^^ ^^ 
nieje zly ale z bratislavy tam toho vela nieje vidno


----------



## Marek.kvackaj




----------



## nike7

Budapest


----------



## carbonkid

...co by ste povedali na banner pri prilezitosti nasej 'nezavislosti'? 

...mal by mat rozmery 719x123 pixelov (v takomto formate ich aj davajte sem na stranku) a...mal by byt zaujimavy 

kedze aky-taky skyline ma na slovensku zatial len bratislava, najviac by sa na banner hodilo prave toto mesto 

ak ale mate nejaky zaujimavy napad na mimobratislavsky banner, tak sem s nim! originalite sa medze (ani tu) nekladu 

takze prichadzam aj s prvym navrhom - dovolil som si orezat paradny VlaDykov zaber z lakesidu (dufam, ze mu to nebude prekazat ) a uvadzam ho ako kandidata c.1










vsetky Vase napady a navrhy su vitane...mozte navrhnut aj nejaky zaujimavy junovy datum (maj je uz asi z velkej casti obsadeny)

vrela vdaka


----------



## palsoft

Ja som za toto, je to trochu iné, ale veľmi pekné:


----------



## carbonkid

vow! to je bratislava? 

tusim tam v dialke vidim pristavny most...

kay:


----------



## palsoft

Hej, je.. Vzadu Slovnaft  Bolo to davnejsie v Bratislava pictures+comments,...


----------



## metropoly_sk

ja som za kandidata č. 2.


----------



## nicolas-25

Ja dávam svoj hlas č.2...................:banana:


----------



## .oreo.

Hlasujem za dalsie navrhy..:cheers:


----------



## Qwert

palsoft said:


> Ja som za toto, je to trochu iné, ale veľmi pekné:


Pohľad je to zaujímavý, skúsil som to dať do formátu bannera, len neviem, či by sme týmto Bratislave neoživili hostelovský imidž:










Skôr by som bol za ten prvý, alebo za nejaké ďalšie.


----------



## carbonkid

takze zatial mame 2 navrhy:

banner c.1)










banner c.2)










...ta dvojka sa mi paci...malokto by tipoval, ze je to ba...

netradicne a zaujimave


----------



## Wizzard

Myslím že skôr číslo 1, ale tá dvojka mi pripadá ako z nejakej pochmúrnej rozprávkovej krajiny


----------



## Qwert

A čo takto do tretice, nech je z čoho vyberať:

Originálny obrázok z http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8057554









A takto nejako by z toho vyzeral banner (môžte ho vyrezať a upraviť aj inak, ak sa vám chce:


----------



## hipi(sk)

ono je naljepsie urobit zaber z tohoto miesta v raci, je tam fakt dobry vyhlad a cele mesto ako na dlani. Takze ak vie niekto fotit a ma na to fotak, tak to moze kludne odfotit, ho povodim po raci. Ja som tuto fotku urobil len tak narychlo ocami bezneho turistu a bolo zle pocasie....


----------



## Kachle

^^ Dobre foto, kde su v Raci take miesta? Ked budem mat cas a chut a opraveny bicykel, tak by som siel urobit nejake panoramy.


----------



## wuane

^^Veru,pekne miesto,super vyhlad,len by to chelo byt o 10-15 metrov nizsie,nech su vyskovky na pozadi svetlej oblohy a nie tmevej zeme a budov.


----------



## KapZlock

carbonkid said:


> banner c.2)


Nechcem ta kritizovat, ale ked tam dame tento banner, tak si kazdy bude myslet ze Bratislava je niaka diera v indii (nemam nic proti indii).


----------



## carbonkid

KapZlock said:


> Nechcem ta kritizovat, ale ked tam dame tento banner, tak si kazdy bude myslet ze Bratislava je niaka diera v indii (nemam nic proti indii).


...hehe kludne kritizuj! 

...rozhodne je to netypicka panorama bratislavy, ale mozno prave tym je zaujimava 

...zatial sme len vo faze navrhov...pockam par dni co zaujimave sa tu este objavi a potom mozme spolu vybrat nejakych 4-5 finalnych navrhov...a pak spravit hlasovanie...

takze ocakavam Vase navrhy a nemusi to byt len Bratislava!


----------



## zepp

ja mam len malu otazku? preco prave BA? ved je vela peknych slovenskych panoram... dali by sa pouzit aj niektore fotky z threadu "slovenske mesta". tatry, banska (ci bystrica, al. stiavnica), zilina, kosice a mnoho inych by urcite nezaostavalo. len tak pre inspiraciu 

*Banska Bystrica:*









*Košice*



























*a dve z Bratislavy:*


----------



## wuane

^^Ja som aj za mimoBA ,tie kosice rozsvietene nocne su pekne,len skoda ze je to malo ostra fotka.


----------



## KapZlock

carbonkid said:


> ...hehe kludne kritizuj!
> 
> ...rozhodne je to netypicka panorama bratislavy, ale mozno prave tym je zaujimava


Vsak ja nehovorim ze to je zla fotka, celkom sa mi lubi ale nie ako Banner. 

Ok, jeden som poskladal, original foto je od Kachle:










EDIT: Dalsi










Fotky su od Kachle, dufam ze ho to nebude hnevat ze si beriem jeho fotky.


----------



## carbonkid

zepp said:


> ja mam len malu otazku? preco prave BA?
> 
> *Košice*


hehe zdoraznil som to uz dvakrat  tak do tretice: NEMUSI to byt bratislava...kludne to mozu byt ak kosice...ten zaber je fajn...skoda len, ze ta fotka nie je kvalitnejsia...


----------



## alien

:cheers:


----------



## dustik

Tazko si fakt vybrat jednu, tie fotky su naozaj nadherne :master::applause::bow:

Nech vyhra najlepsii :cheers:


----------



## dustik

Alebo by sme mohli spravit nieco taketo :hi:


----------



## alien

no skoda, ze ten nas novy most je tak "pekne" zubato osvetleny


----------



## hipi(sk)

Kachle said:


> ^^ Dobre foto, kde su v Raci take miesta? Ked budem mat cas a chut a opraveny bicykel, tak by som siel urobit nejake panoramy.


jedno miesto je ked pojdes na kruhovom objazde hore, potom odbocis z hlavnej na taku staru kockatu cestu do lava, strmy kopec hore a po lavej strane potom bude asi po 700m taka ulicka vlavo k zahradam, odtial som fotil tuto fotku. 
Druhe miesto je ze zides z tej istej hlavnej ulice vpravo, obides rodinne domy a pojdes hore cez vinohrady smerom k lesu tam je druhy pekny vyhlad a trochu z ineho uhla


----------



## pau-chin

dustik said:


> Alebo by sme mohli spravit nieco taketo :hi:


toto je uz dost slusne dustik, skus spravit este zopar podobnych veci, tato sa mi celkom paci :cheers:


----------



## dustik

Keby sa mi chcelo :lol:, no mozem zajtra nieco zas skusit


----------



## alien

by vladyka


----------



## KapZlock

Daj tam silnejsie farby, tak to bude lepsie vyzerat.

Dalsi:










(by Kachle + pau-chin)


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

KapZlock said:


>


^^este Bambulku a Blava banner je komplet.
...najhorsia propagacia vypada na 80 roky s SNP mostom hno:



alien said:


> by vladyka


^^davam bodik..."neotrepany" banner a ukazuje novu "tvar" Blavy :cheers:


----------



## Wizzard

Marek.kvackaj said:


> ^^este Bambulku a Blava banner je komplet.
> ...najhorsia propagacia vypada na 80 roky s SNP mostom hno:


Čo máš proti Bambuľke a 80. rokom s mostom SNP? Na tieto veci mi nešahaj :bash::nuts:


----------



## palsoft

alien said:


> by vladyka


celkom fajn.. som za. ukazuje nejake vyskovky, ukazuje ze sa stale stavia, ukazuje zelen. skoda, ze nevidno Kuchajdu


----------



## pau-chin

^^ tento je fakt celkom v pohode, uz by som len upravil jeden maly detail, zmazal komin, posobi tam rusivo, nemusia vsetci vediet, ze ho tam este mame, potom by to vyzeralo asi nejako takto :cheers:


----------



## alien

a ukazuje aj IBM


----------



## wuane

^^
^^
Ano ,som aj ja za tento,ale aj s kominom.Nech je to tak ako je,to mozeme aj tower115 v pozadi o polovicu zvysit a hotovo.Chcem aj komin.


----------



## blizzard.bb

alien said:


> by vladyka


Ja som za tento banner... aj s komínom. Len škoda, že hrad nie je medzi tými dvoma výškovkami... aj keď je v pozadí, predsa len je to najznámejšia dominanta Bratislavy.


----------



## alien

ja som za tento aj z toho dovodu, ze jednak to fotil clovek zo skyscrapercity (mozeme sa pochvalit vlastnou pracou)
a dalsia vec (sice, na ktoru velmi nehladime, ked tu zverejnujeme fotky)je to, ze na ostatne fotky nemame suhlas na zverejnenie od autorov.

edit: a tento banner nezreinkarnujeme?


----------



## matiasmx

alien said:


> by vladyka


ja som tiez za tento banner


----------



## wuane

^^Jeden z tychto dvoch,bud Vladykov alebo alienov,obidva su velmi pekne.


----------



## Wizzard

Som za Vladykov, ten alienov mi pripadá prázdnejší a pochmúrnejší a vidno tam bočnú stranu STU a zhrdzevený SRo, čo sa mi nepáči. Na Vladykovom vidno nové nablýskané Millennium Tower a Tri veže vo výstavbe.


----------



## brezo

Moc sa mi to nepodarilo, ale keby niekto chcel nejakú fotku, ktorú by zapracoval do niečoho lepšieho tak nech sa ozve.


----------



## dustik

Nahodou su to moc pekne fotky, treba iba vela pokusov variant a velke stastie a mate peknu fotku, osobne by som za banner dal taku kde sa viacej fotiek spoji do jednej aby sme mohli ukazat aj viac pohladov ako 1


----------



## Wizzard

Mne sa také fotky práve že vôbec nepáčia, lebo potom človek nevie kde sa vlastne tie budovy alebo časti nachádzajú, ale Bratislava je výnimka, ona je pekná všade.


----------



## wuane

Wizzard said:


> Som za Vladykov, ten alienov mi pripadá prázdnejší a pochmúrnejší a vidno tam bočnú stranu STU a zhrdzevený SRo, čo sa mi nepáči. Na Vladykovom vidno nové nablýskané Millennium Tower a Tri veže vo výstavbe.


Nabylskana NBS a tower 115 tiez nie je na zahodenie.


----------



## Wizzard

wuane said:


> Nabylskana NBS a tower 115 tiez nie je na zahodenie.


ale ošarpaný Kyjev v STU kazia dojem


----------



## palsoft

Spravil som nejaké bannery z Yury-ho fotiek.. Snáď sa na mňa nenahnevá


----------



## carbonkid

*rekapitulacia*

doterajsie navrhy:

bratislavske

banner c.1)










banner c.2)










banner c.3)










banner c.4)










banner c.5)










banner c.6)










banner c.7)










banner c.8)










banner c.9)










banner c.10)










banner c.11)










banner c.12)










banner c.13)










banner c.14)










banner c.15)









mimobratislavske

*Banska Bystrica*

banner c.16)









*Kosice*

banner c.17)










banner c.18)










banner c.19)









*...uzavierka navrhov je 5.5.2008 o 00.00...*


----------



## Qwert

Myslím, že tu máme materiálu na niekoľko rokov.:lol:


----------



## hurahura

cislo 6 a cislo 15 definitely :applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## palsoft

carbonkid: nemôžeš pridať k threadu aj anketu? vieš, tak ako sa to dá na začiatku..

ale keby som si mal vybrať, tak asi 6


----------



## carbonkid

palsoft said:


> carbonkid: nemôžeš pridať k threadu aj anketu? vieš, tak ako sa to dá na začiatku..
> 
> ale keby som si mal vybrať, tak asi 6


bude aj anketa neboj 

teraz tu chcem mat vsetky Vase navrhy pokope...vyberieme z nich 5 finalistov a ti pojdu do ankety...vitaz resp prve 2 miesta zase pojdu Janovi 

...a niekedy v juni pride den D 

ps: bude to taka dvojkolova volba...ako ked volime prezidenta...len dufam, ze sa v druhom kole nebude volit mensie zlo


----------



## pau-chin

no ja by som bol za c.6 - ta je taka pokrokova, vela zeriavov a pekna fotka

potom este c.8 tam mame vsetko prehladne a pokope, nadhera !


----------



## dustik

Tak pockaj do toho piatehoo, este urobim nieco hadam


----------



## .oreo.

Musi to byt len vlastna fotka alebo to moze byt aj foto z netu v dobrej kvalite?


----------



## pau-chin

^^ ak mas nieco dobre, tak to vybal *oreo* :cheers:


----------



## KapZlock

Dobry banner sa mozno podaril zo slavina ale vecer, ked su svetla vsade zapnute. Ja som teraz vo svajciarsku takze nemam moznost ist na slavin, ale keby sa niekomu chcelo, tak by to mohol vyskusat. :cheers:


----------



## .oreo.

Nie je to bohvieco...ale aspon nejake mimobratislavske zastupenie...(nic v zlom samozrejme) 

Levoca









Zilina









Presov









Spissky hrad


----------



## pau-chin

^^ no pekne si sa vyhral, ale ten Presov, asi nie


----------



## dustik

Nic krajsie ako Trenciansky hrad nepoznam, takze taky panoramaticky zaber spolu aj s mesotm by bol nadherny, aj z tohto by bola dobre pekna fotka od Umbertina










alebo nieco podobne, len to treba sirsie lebo sa to neda upravit.

Alebo aj skalica sa mi paci, Ubertino vdaka za pekne fotky :cheers:


----------



## .oreo.

Tak a este 3:

Banska Bystrica









2x Trnava


















Dustik, ten Trencin je super, len je strasne maly, cize sa s nim neda nic robit pokial to nema byt rozmazane...nie, ze by tieto, co sem davam, boli nejake super, ale ten hrad by bol extrem...


----------



## wuane

Tak ja mam noveho favorita.Je to Oreov Spisky hrad,to je nieco uzasne.Paradna pracicka Oreo.


----------



## Phill

^^^ Tak ja hlasujem za návrh číslo 14 alebo 15. V podstate sú všetky dobré aj ten .oreo.-ov Spišský hrad. Inak škoda že tá šestka nie je ostrejšia.


----------



## dustik

Taktiez 14, 15


----------



## carbonkid

...a mame 4 finalistov 

*tentokrat si vyberte uz len 1 banner, ktory sa Vam najviac paci a zahlasujte zan v ankete*

mate cas do 15.5.2008 do 00.00

*Ktory banner sa Vam paci najviac?

[Which banner do you like the most?]*

banner c.1)







[nocna bratislava]

banner c.2)







[lakeside]

banner c.3)







[dvojkriz]

banner c.4)







[spissky hrad]


----------



## alien

ale zajtrajsi banner je fakt paradny


----------



## dustik

Najlepsi bude/bol asi tento :lol:










Zajtrajsi je pekny


----------



## girafet

*4*
*5*
*3*


btw. dnesna moskva ma zaujimavu atmosferu 



:banana::cheers:


aaa este su tu nejake pekne


----------



## Phill

^^^
Ten Rotterdam bol za poslednú dobu najkrajší banner a inak tie mexické xichty by som zakázal, nechápem jak to môžu povoliť. ...pomaly jak na zoznamke...


----------



## carbonkid

...a mame 4 finalistov 

*tentokrat si vyberte uz len 1 banner, ktory sa Vam najviac paci a zahlasujte zan v ankete*

mate cas do 15.5.2008 do 00.00

banner c.1)







[nocna bratislava]

banner c.2)







[lakeside]

banner c.3)







[dvojkriz]

banner c.4)







[spissky hrad]

edit: dam to aj do prveho postu na tejto strane


----------



## dustik

Kto sa nudil :lol: ale mne sa to paci


----------



## pau-chin

jednotka je super, ale davam cislo 2 :cheers:


----------



## palsoft

*1*..


----------



## wuane

*4...*


----------



## LeMoN-SK

Aj keď všetky štyri bannery sú zaujímavé, zvolil som banner č.2. Sme na SSC a ten banner podľa mňa najlepšie vystihuje tento aspekt... Spišský hrad je krásny, aj banner je fajn, ale myslím že by oslovil skôr menšinu na tejto stránke... A z troch BA bannerov má Lakeside najlepšie rozloženie objektov, dokonca to aj pripomína nejaký skyline...


----------



## brezo

Mne sa banner č. 2 páči najmenej, ale ak vyhrá, tak by sa ho zišlo ešte trochu upraviť, napr. aby bol horizont rovno, lebo sa mi zdá, že je celý naklonený doprava.


----------



## dustik

Inak pekny dvojkriz je aj tu 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2380/2099783730_ce2e958715_o.jpg


----------



## Chunkylover

Najviac sa mi paci prvy navrh, ale myslim si, ze hrad zaujme viac... Moderna architektura je ako banner takmer kazdy den... nespominam si vsak, ze by tu bol nejaky hrad, a preto by to mohlo viac zaujat. Navyse, Slovensko nie je len Bratislava a Bratislava uz dokonca mala svoje bannery, takze volba je jednoznacna...


----------



## wuane

Tak ja som dal hrad preto,lebo si myslim,ze BA skyline este nie je taky dobry,aby bol ako baner na fore o mrakodrapoch,aspon nie z tohto pohladu,aj ked sa mi ta fotka osobne velmi paci.Ano,su tu aj horsie bannery,co sa mrakodrapov tyka,ale to predsa nemoze byt zamienka,ze je tu aj nieco horsie.Preto som dal hrad,lebo je to pekna fotka,vyjadruje to Slovensko zatial viac ako BA skyline,a taktiez hrad na banere nebyva kazdy den,a v tom mnozstve mrakodrapovych banerov to podla mna bude viac zapamatatelne.


----------



## zuzana

mimochodom ten kriz (banner 3) je pravoslavny a nie slovensky, bol vysvateny pomerne nedavno a je sucastou cintorina na slavine. Ja som tiez za *2*


----------



## matiasmx

2 :cheers:


----------



## blizzard.bb

:applause: 2 :applause:


----------



## johnnyy

wuane said:


> *4...*


buduci _architekti _zahlasovali:
aj ja som za _*4.*_:banana::banana:


----------



## LeMoN-SK

^^To že ťa vzali na f. architektúry ešte neznamená že si budúci architekt... :lol:


----------



## kokpit

^ myslím že pro SSC je to pěkný banner, tady je to hlavně o mrakodrapech a ty tam jsou . Jinak hrad tam vidět je. Poznávám Tri veže, ale co se to tam staví v dálce vlevo?


----------



## pau-chin

Ayran said:


> mne sa ten banner nepaci nazobrazuje to preco je blava povedoma vsetkym chyba tam ufo a hra , vidim len nejake budovy uplne nezmysleny banner hno: ako je pekne ze chcete poukazat "aj unas sa stavia " ale mesto ma hlavne ukazat svoju historiu alebo aspon preco tam ludia do toho mesta maju chodit a myslim ze kvoli vyskovkam to isto nebude a ked us tak videl som aj lepsiu fotku mesta


^^ historiu a tie ostatne veci si kuknes LIVE, ked dojdes do BA, tento banner, je uplne v pohohe, BA tu uz bola zobrazena, pokial tu ja chodim, tak toto je treti krat a to je celkom uspech !!! vzdy je iny, vzdy tam nenajdes ufo a ide tu hlavne o vystavbu a vyskove budovy, takze ... :banana::banana:

a mali sme moznost hlasovat, takze dav vyhral a vybral prave toto


----------



## matiasmx

kokpit said:


> ^ myslím že pro SSC je to pěkný banner, tady je to hlavně o mrakodrapech a ty tam jsou . Jinak hrad tam vidět je. Poznávám Tri veže, ale co se to tam staví v dálce vlevo?


presne tak je to tu hlavne mrakodrapoch, v pozadi to je zlava Rozadol, Apollo Busines Center II, Univerzo, Gloria, 3 veze, za nimi tower 115, komin WTF, VUB, CBC, v popredi MT I, MT II, STU, NBS,


----------



## wuane

Ayran,neviem co vypisujes zas,ale toto je SSC,ako uz bolo povedane,su to hlavne mrakodrapy a vyskovky,co by sa malo na tomto fore prezentovat,a ano,ako si povedal,prezentovat ze sa u nas stavia.Progres,pokrok.Prosim ta,neskatulkuj miesta,na ktore sa maju ludia chodit do BA pozerat.Ja ked idem do BA,tak si vzdy rad pozriem aj hrad,aj UFO ale aj NBS,Tri veze,alebo hocico pekne.Okrem toho prebiehalo tu pomerne siroko ponate hlasovanie,a napriklad ja som hlasoval za Spisky hrad(to je co?).Ale vyhral pekny baner,a som spokojny,aj ked som zan nehlasoval.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> Ayran,neviem co vypisujes zas,ale toto je SSC,ako uz bolo povedane,su to hlavne mrakodrapy a vyskovky,co by sa malo na tomto fore prezentovat,a ano,ako si povedal,prezentovat ze sa u nas stavia.Progres,pokrok.Prosim ta,neskatulkuj miesta,na ktore sa maju ludia chodit do BA pozerat.Ja ked idem do BA,tak si vzdy rad pozriem aj hrad,aj UFO ale aj NBS,Tri veze,alebo hocico pekne.Okrem toho prebiehalo tu pomerne siroko ponate hlasovanie,a napriklad ja som hlasoval za Spisky hrad(to je co?).Ale vyhral pekny baner,a som spokojny,aj ked som zan nehlasoval.


no neviem a boli us aj ine mesta zo svk ? ci len ba ?


----------



## wuane

^^co som ja zazil,bola len BA.Ale na zaciatku tohoto threadu si mozes pozriet obrazky ako navrhy na banner zpomedzi ktorych sa hlasovalo,a tam je spusta mimobratislavskych navrhov.Dokonca neviem ci si dobre spominam,ale mam pocit,ze bola myslienka,aby sa po tomto Bratislavskom nasledujuci vybral mimobratislavsky,koli tomu ze ludi je tu z BA najviac,a teda hlasovanie je dost naklonene Bratislavskym bannerom.Ja tu myslienku podporujem.


----------



## Ayran

no tak kusa som sa teras pohral z obrazkami a vzniklo toto je to take narychlo len som skusal 









verzia 2


----------



## wuane

^^No Ayran,je to vcelku pekne,a ocenujem tvoju snahu.Mozes s tym kandidovat urcite,ale ak ti mam poradit,tieto skladane bannery sa u nas netesia velkej popularite,uz tu bola snaha nieco take presadit,aj z BA.Podla mna by sa dala odfotit Kosiciam nejaka pekna panorama,s peknou hrou svetla,alebo za nejakeho zvlastneho pocasia,oblakov.Alebo spravit panoramu historickeho centra,taku 360 stupnovu fotografiu,alebo nieco podobne.


----------



## Ayran

wuane said:


> ^^No Ayran,je to vcelku pekne,a ocenujem tvoju snahu.Mozes s tym kandidovat urcite,ale ak ti mam poradit,tieto skladane bannery sa u nas netesia velkej popularite,uz tu bola snaha nieco take presadit,aj z BA.Podla mna by sa dala odfotit Kosiciam nejaka pekna panorama,s peknou hrou svetla,alebo za nejakeho zvlastneho pocasia,oblakov.Alebo spravit panoramu historickeho centra,taku 360 stupnovu fotografiu,alebo nieco podobne.


neviem mna sa take panoramaticke fotky moc neberu ja mam rad ked je to pekne kontrastne zvladnute aj z tymito prechodmi este ked tak do toho zapasovat nieco moderne ako prierez historie a novodobej architektury


----------



## wuane

^^Tak skus nieco vytvorit,je to na tebe,mozno uspejes.Ja tiez ,ak budem mat cas,popracujem na malokarpatskom bannere.


----------



## dustik

Konecne, aj ked som hlasoval za iny navrh :banana::banana::banana:

Ayran ta tvoja fotka sa mi paci, urcite by som radsej videl Kosice, a mne as tiez pacia skladane fotky :cheers:


----------



## johnnyy

skladane obrazky teda bannery su v pohode.. len ich treba spravne zlozit bez ziadnych chyb a skvely vytvor je na svete..


----------



## mike.i

^^ tak kedy sa dočkáme Ke banneru, páni??? :banana:


----------



## MAREK-ZA

Bratislavu na dnesnom bannery nespoznavam. Dost sa zmenila. Mozno niekedy dojde aj na Zilinu, ale to az ked budeme mat hotovy cluster.


----------



## dustik

skor sme mali dat novsiu fotku, tam nejsu ani 3 veze postavene, a je dost nekvalitna hno: ale inu panoramu sme asi nemali


----------



## Ayran

tak navrh cislo tri moderne stavby v ke


----------



## @ЯкLeĢ

^^ i like this one, btw u have today´s banner Congrats !!!!! kay: looks nice !!! :wave:


----------



## LeMoN-SK

Ja by som pre Košice určite uprednostil banner, ktorý sem dávnejšie hodil metropoly...


----------



## jozefst

Dnes mi vyskočil na tomto fóre bratislavský banner, ten s tým pohľadom z výškovky Polusu. Vytešujem sa z toho. Sorry za detinský príspevok, ale nemohol som.


----------



## Joey_T

Pekný banner, chválim autora. Hoci je trocha škoda, že je už staršieho dáta a hlavne, že je vidieť, že to bolo fotené na jar. Tie stromy nevyzerajú najlepšie, keby boli zelené, bolo by to krajšie . Čítal som, že to vraj veľmi Bratislavu nevystihuje, bol som tam párkrát, hoci môj pobyt na ulici by sa dal spočítať na minúty :lol:, myslím si, že banner mesto vystihuje.

Ešte by som bol rád, keby mi niekto objasnil ako často sa môže obrázok z jednej krajiny zobraziť na stránke, podľa čoho sa to určuje? Teoreticky by veľké krajiny mali mať možnosť mať mať banner častejšie, ako malé. Za aký čas môžme dávať návrhy na ďalší banner?


----------



## cibula

odporucam pozret si archiv bannerov
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507745
niektore kusky fakt ppci :cheers:


----------



## wuane

^^hm,nasiel som si LA.taky cluster uz BA mohla mat pekne davno,bezproblemov.


----------



## vlaDyka

jozefst said:


> Dnes mi vyskočil na tomto fóre bratislavský banner, ten s tým pohľadom z výškovky Polusu. Vytešujem sa z toho. Sorry za detinský príspevok, ale nemohol som.





Joey_T said:


> Pekný banner, chválim autora. Hoci je trocha škoda, že je už staršieho dáta a hlavne, že je vidieť, že to bolo fotené na jar. Tie stromy nevyzerajú najlepšie, keby boli zelené, bolo by to krajšie . Čítal som, že to vraj veľmi Bratislavu nevystihuje, bol som tam párkrát, hoci môj pobyt na ulici by sa dal spočítať na minúty :lol:, myslím si, že banner mesto vystihuje.
> 
> Ešte by som bol rád, keby mi niekto objasnil ako často sa môže obrázok z jednej krajiny zobraziť na stránke, podľa čoho sa to určuje? Teoreticky by veľké krajiny mali mať možnosť mať mať banner častejšie, ako malé. Za aký čas môžme dávať návrhy na ďalší banner?


To je ten, co som urobil ja ??? :lol: wooow ....diky. Co sa tu clovek nedozvie....:cheers:


----------



## mike.i

Ayran said:


> no tak kusa som sa teras pohral z obrazkami a vzniklo toto je to take narychlo len som skusal


Mne sa tento banner páči. 
Ten ďalší návrh mi veľmi nereže popravde. Hlavne nový špitál, tam príliš "kričí". Aj na hilton, asi treba počkať až ho dokončia, bude to omnoho lepšie. Ale pekná práca!

Inak ako tak pozerám v tej galérií bannerov, tak blava má ešte jeden banner z 21.12.2007. Hádam nabudúce sa už použije banner aj mimo našej hlavnej metropoly...

p.s. pozrite si istambul banner z 32.4. Je squelly kay:


----------



## Joey_T

^^ 32.4? 

Ale asi viem ktorý máš na mysli, pamätám sa na Istanbul. Aj mne sa ten obrázok veľmi páčil.


----------



## mike.i

^^ 23. sorka preklep


----------



## Joey_T

^^ No ja som myslel iný z Istanbulu, no tento je tiež dobrý, je zaujímavé sledovať tú momentku z ruchu na ulici.


----------



## Ayran

mam taky maly dotaz :lol: , ze kde sa to vlastne davaju tie nominacie na banneri ? nejak to nemozem najst


----------



## palsoft

^^ daj ich sem a potom sa pri novom hlasovaní všetky pozbierajú..


----------



## mike.i

no Ayran makaj, nech máme pekný banner


----------



## Ayran

mike.i said:


> no Ayran makaj, nech máme pekný banner


ale sak ja nesom grafik ani nic podobne :lol:


----------



## mike.i

^^ vidíš, a tak na rýchlo si aký pekný banner vyrobil. Keď kus na ňom popracuješ isto to bude špica...


----------



## wuane

Dnesne San Francisco je uzasne.Asi najkrajsi banner co som videl.Len neviem kedy vystihli take pocasie bez hmly,asi fotili na jesen.


----------



## Phill

^^^
Súhlasím, aj mne sa dnešní banner náramne páči. Veď je to jedno z mojích troch najobľúbenejších U.S. miest. (1. Chcago--2.NYC--3.SF)


----------



## wuane

Inac ten Bay Bridge,co je vidiet aj na tomto SF bannery idu rozoberat a stavau uz z druhej strany zalivu novy.Lebo je neodolny voci zemetrasniam.Uz sa raz prepadlo druhe poschodie na prve.A este maju pri Sacramente jeden taky,mensi,ale ze keby bolo trochu vcsie zemetrasenie,tak je hned dole.Ked som cez neho isiel nebolo mi vsetko jedno,lebo zemetrasnia su tu stale,a cesta cez tento most trva vyse 10 minut.


----------



## MAREK-ZA

^^ A to chcu zburat taku dominantu.:?:nono: Dufam, ze ked ho postavia bude taky isty. Vad by sa uplne zmenila panorama mesta. :wallbash::down:


----------



## wuane

^^Neviem nakolko bude podobny,ale rcite nebude dvojpodlazny.Teraz sa ide po spodnom podlazi smerom Oakland cize na vychod,a naspat sa ide do SF po hornom.No a oni spravia siroky,aby sa tych 8 prudov voslo na jedno podlazie.Ale inac si myslim ze to bude zaveseny most,kedze tie su voci zemetraseniam asi najodolnejsie.Na tomto je chyba to ,ze su tam tie poschodia.Ale videl som novy zavesny most kratsi vo vnutrozemi,a bol ovela jednoduchsi ako tieto stare,takze asi sa vytrati kusok tej historie.No a mozno si povedia ,ze aspon pri meste spravia co najpodobnejsi,neviem.

PS:Inac vacsou mostovou dominantou je Golden gate,ale dost sa podobaju.


----------



## MAREK-ZA

A Golden Gate im nevadi? Ved ten bol robeny rovnakym stylom. Nie? A tiez nie je odolny voci zemetraseniam. hno:


----------



## wuane

Golden gate je odolnejsi ako bay bridge.A hlavne,nema dve podlazia.V 90 rokoch sa na baybridge prepadlo druhe poldlazie na prve.O to ide.Ono zaveseny most je odolny,cize aj baybridge,ale ide hlavne o tie podlazia,ktore uz tak odolne nie su.Ine je kmitanie a vlnenie jednej dosky,ako dvoch spojenych na sebe.V tom to je.


----------



## MAREK-ZA

Asi mas pravdu, ale v kazdom pripade som velmi zvedavy co na mieste bay bridge vytvoria. Som si sity, ze to bude nieco velkolepe.


----------



## wuane

jako ono sa to uz buduje,ale ide sa z oaklandu.To je teda este dost daleko,ale v kazdom pripade,su uz nad vodou.Potom je tam este taky maly ostrovcek,neviem ci ho obidu alebo ako to vyriesia.No a nad SF to bude huste.Ten most je ale 40 m nad mestom,v downtowne,nad frekventovanou ulicou co ide pozdlz pobrezia,a zachadza este ale kilometer do mesta,koli tomu ze tampa je koli tej vyske dlha.No neviem neviem ako to budu riesit,lebo sa mi nezda ze by tam mohli toho tolko poburat,kedze su tam same scrapre a administrativa.


----------



## MAREK-ZA

Oni to urcite vyriesia. Ale ved taky megaprojekt by tu kdesi mal byt nie. Len neviem kde ho hladat.


----------



## Ayran

tak dnes je velmi pekny banner hlavne ta hra farieb na pozadi ako sa stiemva je pekna a tie dvojicky to len dokrasluju 










aj z tohto obrazka by podla mna bol celkom pekny banner 








ale tych obrazokov pri kuala lumpur je neurekom co by sa dali pouzit


----------



## MAREK-ZA

^^ Tak ten druhy obrazok je perfektny. Ani som nevedel, ze Kuala Lumpur je take krasne mesto.


----------



## wuane

^^no zrovna najkrajsie mesto to nebude.Aj v Detroite je par peknych vyskoviek a je to stoka.Na zaklade skylinu by som mesto rozhodne nehodnotil.Co potom taka Zeneva?Vitaz o mesto s najlepsimi podmienkami pre zivot?


----------



## MAREK-ZA

^^ Mas pravdu ja vlastne netusim, co sa na upati tych mrakodrapov skryva- kolko bezdomovcov, smradu, smeti... A bohvie ci ten opar hore nie je len smog.


----------



## Amrafel

^^pozrite si najprv fotky Kuala Lumpuru a až potom hovorte. Je to jedno z najkrajších miest Ázie


----------



## Ayran

Amrafel said:


> ^^pozrite si najprv fotky Kuala Lumpuru a až potom hovorte. Je to jedno z najkrajších miest Ázie


tiez si myslim ze je to jedno z najkrajsich miest azie  , teda pre mne je celkovo najkrajsie


----------



## wuane

Amrafel said:


> ^^pozrite si najprv fotky Kuala Lumpuru a až potom hovorte. Je to jedno z najkrajších miest Ázie


JJ,na fotkach sa vacsinou fotia tie krajsie veci.Inac vacsina Azijskych metropol skryva za ruskom luxusu obrovsku biedu a spinu,obrovske slumy a pod.Nemyslim si ze toto bude vynimka.


----------



## Amrafel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=350874


----------



## wuane

Amrafel said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=350874


nerozumiem co tym chces povedat,ale ako keby si si myslel,ze ked pride turista do Kosic tak si zacne fotit Lunik 9,alebo v BA pentagon.Nepochybujem,ze Kuala lumpur minimalne na ploche velkosti Bratislavy vyzera dobre,ale zvysok je podla mna podstatne horsi.To je problem vacsiny azijskych miest.Mozno Kuala lumpur je svetlejsia vynimka.


----------



## wonderdax

fuj ja som sa zlakol, ze dnes tam je stare Tesco resp. hotel Kyjev v BA  no fakt to vyzera ako jedna z uliciek v centre


----------



## wuane

no neviem co ten Montrealsky banner znazornuje,ale to mozme odfotit dajme tomu z takehoto uhlu aj tu vysoku budovu v Povazskej.


----------



## hankok23

^^^^
To máš pravdu...akoby sa Montreal nemal čím popíšiť...


----------



## johnnyy

neviem ci sa to zda iba mne ale montreal tu bol ako banner aj pred necelym mesiacom.. naco ho sem dali este raz ??


----------



## Phill

johnnyy said:


> neviem ci sa to zda iba mne ale montreal tu bol ako banner aj pred necelym mesiacom.. naco ho sem dali este raz ??


NYC tu bol nedávno 2x za týždeň.


----------



## pau-chin

*seattle* :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## .oreo.

wuane said:


> no neviem co ten Montrealsky banner znazornuje,ale to mozme odfotit dajme tomu z takehoto uhlu aj tu vysoku budovu v Povazskej.


To je napad! Skocim zajtra s fotakom do mesta?


----------



## pau-chin

*dnes som bol v PB, - aha ...  *


----------



## Ayran

nooo seattle ako jedno z mala americkych miest sa mi velmi paci  pekne mesto


----------



## wonderdax

carbonkid said:


> ...cierny bod? to sa ma odignorovat nieco co zaujima miliardy ludi?
> 
> ps: wonderdax ak si si pozrel otvaraci ceremonial alebo si v najblizsich dnoch pozries nejake prenosy tak si daj cierny bod


Smola, ja prilis TV nepozeram nemam na to cas. Takze nevidel, ani pozerat nebudem, cisto zo sportoveho hladiska drzim samozrejme nasim palce, ALE...

Nechce sa mi to vsetko rozpisovat watch this
http://chmelar.blog.sme.sk/c/159435/Olympiada-ako-exhibicia-medzinarodneho-pokrytectva.html

Olympiada zaujima miliardy ludi??????????????????????
A nie je to nahodou ta TV ktora manipuluje, tym co dava, co dava, ako to dava? Ze do nas neustale hucia reklamy, enterteiment, ultra pravdive news na objednavku, PR clanky, zaplatene reportaze.
*Chvalabohu ze existuje internet, to su tie miliardy ktore ma zaujimaju a nie par tisic zmanipulovanych tv.
*

Vid Malinova jej sebaunos, dnes je jasne ze ju napadli, osobne sa k tomu priznali. Co to bola provokacia? Tajne sluzby? Alebo jednoducho dvaja nackovia co mali zly den? Ze Kalinak s predsedom ukazom prstom na nevinneho cloveka priamo v TV na druhe den si 5.000.000 ludi mysli to iste !!!!!! Akoby si sa branil ty? Nemal by si sancu.

Ok olympiada je krasna, najprv pojdeme na jednu popravu, potom natreme suseda ze pocuva cudzie radio, kukneme si ohnostroj za XY milion dolarov.Chudaci v Darfure a Severnej Koreii, deti, zeny skapinaju od hladu. 

Samozrejme, opatovne sa len potvrdzuje typicka slovenska vlastnost:
Pokial sa ma to nedotyka, ma to netrapi...

Nie som zo ziadnej eko vlk, samasutra mier svetu, aster seran a inej organizacie, ale chvalabohu mi zostal zdravy rozum ako vidim. 

Svet ma dve strany, nie len tu peknu zoraganizovanu, krasnu, nacakackanu.
Tu nikomu nejde o demokraciu, ale o prachy. Sorry pani, ale cim viac budete sami ospravedlnovat tento paskvil, tym hlbsie budete moralne padat ku dnu.


----------



## Infinite

Dnes ma banner (a National Day) moje najoblubenejsie mesto (stat)...Singapur.
Len ta prava cast je trochu odflaknuta









A wonderdax to s tym ciernym bodom pre forum snad nemyslis vazne?! To uz trosicku dost prehanas.


----------



## brezo

*banner prešov*

Tak bol som na výletíku v Prešove, super mesto. Tak som spravil rovno aj banner. Potom ešte nejaký pridám, taký s väčším záberom.


----------



## carbonkid

wonderdax said:


> Smola, ja prilis TV nepozeram nemam na to cas. Takze nevidel, ani pozerat nebudem, cisto zo sportoveho hladiska drzim samozrejme nasim palce, ALE...


...mozno by si sa mal na dva tyzdne niekam zavriet aby si nedajboze neprisiel nejakym sposobom do styku s olympiadou 



wonderdax said:


> Nechce sa mi to vsetko rozpisovat watch this
> http://chmelar.blog.sme.sk/c/159435/Olympiada-ako-exhibicia-medzinarodneho-pokrytectva.html


achjaj. chmelar. no dobre premozem sa a precitam si to.



...zabil som tym 5 minut svojho zivota  VEEELA slov. ale co tym chcel basnik povedat?



wonderdax said:


> Olympiada zaujima miliardy ludi??????????????????????


veru. slavnostne otvorenie videli vraj 2 miliardy ludi. predpokladam, ze ked to pozerali tak ich to aspon troska zaujima 

...a dalsie miliardy si pozru prenosy 



wonderdax said:


> A nie je to nahodou ta TV ktora manipuluje, tym co dava, co dava, ako to dava? Ze do nas neustale hucia reklamy, enterteiment, ultra pravdive news na objednavku, PR clanky, zaplatene reportaze.
> *Chvalabohu ze existuje internet, to su tie miliardy ktore ma zaujimaju a nie par tisic zmanipulovanych tv.
> *


...ano chvalabohu ze okrem televizii ktore len manipuluju existuje aj cisty a neposkvrneny internet plny absolutnej pravdy 

manipulovat sa da len manipulovatelnymi ludmi. ludia, ktori maju svoje nazory a postoje mozu cely den citat PR clanky, kukat reklamy a pozerat zaplatene reportaze a nic to s nimi neurobi...



wonderdax said:


> Vid Malinova jej sebaunos, dnes je jasne ze ju napadli, osobne sa k tomu priznali. Co to bola provokacia? Tajne sluzby? Alebo jednoducho dvaja nackovia co mali zly den? Ze Kalinak s predsedom ukazom prstom na nevinneho cloveka priamo v TV na druhe den si 5.000.000 ludi mysli to iste !!!!!! Akoby si sa branil ty? Nemal by si sancu.


...toto sa mi tu vazne nechce riesit...



wonderdax said:


> Ok olympiada je krasna, najprv pojdeme na jednu popravu, potom natreme suseda ze pocuva cudzie radio, kukneme si ohnostroj za XY milion dolarov.Chudaci v Darfure a Severnej Koreii, deti, zeny skapinaju od hladu.


...nuz ak by uz svet chcel byt tak dokonale moralny, tak by olympiada nemohla byt ani v usa (predsa aj tam prebiehaju popravy), ani v rusku (tam bol predsa tiez komunizmus), ani v nemecku (ved sa zucastnili 2 svetovych vojen) a nakoniec by si prisiel na to, ze vlastne v ziadnej krajine na svete...



wonderdax said:


> Nie som zo ziadnej eko vlk, samasutra mier svetu, aster seran a inej organizacie, ale chvalabohu mi zostal zdravy rozum ako vidim.


...a my vsetci co sledujeme olympiadu sme o zdravy rozum prisli, sme zli, skazeni a totalne nemoralni. ok 

ps: tusim na to otvorenie nakoniec prisli aj bush a sarkozy (rozumej ti najvacsi kritici)...su to zli zli zli ludia!!!





wonderdax said:


> Svet ma dve strany, nie len tu peknu zoraganizovanu, krasnu, nacakackanu.
> Tu nikomu nejde o demokraciu, ale o prachy. Sorry pani, ale cim viac budete sami ospravedlnovat tento paskvil, tym hlbsie budete moralne padat ku dnu.


...ale ako tu v tomto pripade ide o prachy? nechapem. proste nerozumiem hno:


----------



## wonderdax

Ja som pisal, ze je lepsie sa ma radsej nic nepytat 

Ok, staci napisat ze stym suhlasis aj a si vytvorim svoj nazor, nemusis mi to tu rozpisovat, ajtak to tu nikoho nezaujimava.Teraz nechapem, ci si ma chcel iritovat svojou cynickostou, ba si to az zosmiesnoval, alebo si to naozaj vazne myslis, co ma teda dost sokovalo. Slova ok, Cina a jej system nesuhlasim, olympiada je predana, co stym narobine, to beriem..ale toto co si napisal..na tom som sa schuti nasmial, to je hadam na nastrocneho. Snazis sa ma uplne zbytocne chytat za slovicka.. no way...



> ...mozno by si sa mal na dva tyzdne niekam zavriet aby si nedajboze neprisiel nejakym sposobom do styku s olympiadou


 Neuznavam ziadny sposob krajneho pozitizmu alebo negativizmu, to ze stym vnutorne nesuhlasim, neznamena ze sa skryjem do bunkru. To mam chodit 500m okolo kniziek s Naci historiou, alebo okolo postrejovanych murov..asi nie



> achjaj. chmelar. no dobre premozem sa a precitam si to.
> ...zabil som tym 5 minut svojho zivota VEEELA slov. ale co tym chcel basnik povedat?


 Nemusis hovorit nic pokial ti to nic nehovori, vlastne ani nemozes, ked tomu nerozumies a potom je to vlastne v poriadku, nelam si hlavku



> veru. slavnostne otvorenie videli vraj 2 miliardy ludi. predpokladam, ze ked to pozerali tak ich to aspon troska zaujima
> ...a dalsie miliardy si pozru prenosy


Uz si niekedy rozmyslal nad tym z TV dava to chcu inzerenti a z coho ma vacsi zisk na reklame a nie to co chcu ludia? Jaj zase nerozumies, vlastne tomu nerozumeju ani americky divaci, ktory tiez nevideli zahajenie Olympiady, ked to dala NBC zo zaznamu neskor ! Kua zase si pustili co chceli ti Amici.
Source: http://spravy.pravda.sk/americania-nevideli-prenos-z-otvorenia-hier-fzu-/sk_svet.asp?c=A080809_113015_sk_svet_p12

Takze nie ludia, ale to chce TV, ak nam povedia ze Olympiada je fasa, tak pojdeme vsetci ako zdegenerovani sadnut pred TV, 3/4 tych sportovcov papa pilule, do vsetkeho sa cpe kopec penazi a vlastne su vsetci spokojny.
Mali by opat zaviest cisty amaterizmus, ocistili by sport a ducha ale to je nerealne, asi tak ako Velkomadarska risa.



> manipulovat sa da len manipulovatelnymi ludmi. ludia, ktori maju svoje nazory a postoje mozu cely den citat PR clanky, kukat reklamy a pozerat zaplatene reportaze a nic to s nimi neurobi...


To je to iste ako napisat, ze zabit mozes len vraha a okradnut len zlodeja, blbost. Vsetci sme do urcitej miery manipulovatelni, mozno viac nez si dokazeme priznat. Uz len samotny sef v praci s nami manipuluje pre dobre vysledky spolocnosti.

Priklad: Spolocnost vyraba dve masla ( margarin). Vies ze ti vlastne nechuti ani jeden, mas radsej maslo, ale ides do prace natocis reklamu o tom kolko vitaminov tam je, ake je to super zdrave a lepsie ako domace vyrobky. Ludia pozru reklamu, idu do obchodu, tam vyrobca s predajcom dohodnu zlavu a ludia to kupia. Ved aj v reklame pisali ze je to zdrave.Vacsi obrat, viac predaneho aj na zaklade dobrej reklamy, mas premie, vlastne dostanes plat. Nazorny priklad manipulacie, ako firma tlaci na zamestnancov aby predali produkt, ktory vlastne az na par drobnosti je rovnaky ako konkurencia. 
Ty svojou pracou manipulujes nevedomky inych, pre dobro spolocnosti.



> ...toto sa mi tu vazne nechce riesit...


Vidis ako ti krasne jedno, kto nas ako taha za nos, pockaj az sa nieco podobne stane tebe, pojdes si oci vyplakat. Lahostajnost nie je prilis pekna vlastnost.



> ...nuz ak by uz svet chcel byt tak dokonale moralny, tak by olympiada nemohla byt ani v usa (predsa aj tam prebiehaju popravy), ani v rusku (tam bol predsa tiez komunizmus), ani v nemecku (ved sa zucastnili 2 svetovych vojen) a nakoniec by si prisiel na to, ze vlastne v ziadnej krajine na svete...


 Nie svet nie je dokonaly, teraz je uz neskoro plakat, ale podaktori z vas, ak si to vlastne pamatate, ste uz asi zabudli ake to bolo za komancov. Nepotrebujem aby si siel zachranovat svet, ale tym ako to zosmiesnujes by ti minimalne moj dedko, ktory bol v gulagu dal lopatou po chrbte.



> ...a my vsetci co sledujeme olympiadu sme o zdravy rozum prisli, sme zli, skazeni a totalne nemoralni. ok
> 
> ps: tusim na to otvorenie nakoniec prisli aj bush a sarkozy (rozumej ti najvacsi kritici)...su to zli zli zli ludia!!!


 Ano presne tak, to je ten humus, dokonca sa na to podielal aj nas pan prezident, humus, trapne. To je ako ked Siroky pre moc a postavenie nabonzoval svoju mamu.Nechcel by som ich svedomie. Aj keby sa tam postavila svaty Otec, nedalo by to Olympiade legitimitu, nemanipuluj so mnou 



> ...ale ako tu v tomto pripade ide o prachy? nechapem. proste nerozumiem


Na tomto som sa zasmial asi najviac...hmm, tazka otazka, skus porozmyslat ale reporteri bez hranic to asi nebudu ...

Olympic Watch, Reportéři bez hranic (RSF), Mezinárodní společnost pro lidská práva (ISHR/IGFM), Solidarité Chine a Laogai Research Foudnation uvádějí, že navzdory snahám lidskoprávních aktivistů "MOV se odmítá vypořádat se s realitou, v níž se má konat Peking 2008" a že současné vedení MOV je možná "buď příliš cynické, nebo příliš neschopné, anebo obojí, na to aby ochránilo olympijské ideály a zaujalo jasné stanovisko k porušování lidských práv v Číně".


----------



## Infinite

^^

Prepac ale podla mna niesi kompletny. Toto je tazky stihomam.


----------



## wonderdax

Infinite said:


> ^^
> 
> Prepac ale podla mna niesi kompletny. Toto je tazky stihomam.


Nemal som chut sa rozpisovat na tuto temu tusiac ze ostanem nepochopeny, len provokovany.
Argumentaciu na zaklade zdrojov, nazorov, protiargumentov a skusenosti beriem. Dvojvetne prizemne urazanie, nie.


----------



## milan11

Wonderax, tu si ta musim zastat.
Na olympiadu a sport celkovo mam podobny nazor a inac sport celkovo uz davno nie je tym, co kedysi byval, uz je to vsetko az prilis skomercionalizovane a podstatou sportu uz nie je sport samotny. Preto ho uz ani ja vobec nesledujem a to som kedysi aktivne hraval futbal a da sa povedat, ze v tej dobe bol futbal celym mojim zivotom. hno:

Svoj nazor som zmenil najma po prichode do Anglicka, kde som, mimo ineho, aj zistil, ze vsetkym tym anglickym futbalovym fanusikom o futbal samotny vobec nejde.

A inac, k tomu mam aj jednu zaujimavu prihodu.
jedneho dna ma pozval na futbalovy zapas Anglicko - Ukrajina, ktory sa hral este na starom Wembley, pan Peter B. - komunista a estebak celym svojim srdcom a dusou, za komunistov riaditel Cedoku v Londyne.
A ked sme sa tak divali na ten sfanatizovany dav (56 000 ludi navstevnost-priatelsky zapas), tak on iba smutno poznamenal:
'' Milan vidis to, ako jednoducho sa da ovladat dav. Chlieb a hry, to plati uz od starovekeho Rima. Daj ludom nazrat a sprav im zabavu a ich nebude zaujimat uz nic ine. My(komunisti) sme vam dali nazrat, ale takto zabavit sme vas nikdy nedokazali. Stacilo iba spravit vas zivot trochu farebnejsi a lepsie vas zabavit a komunizmus by nikdy nepadol, naopak, ovladol by cely svet.''

Takze ked sa dnes tak pozeram na sport, televiziu a tlac so vsetkymi tymi celebritami, mam dojem, ze niekto tu odviedol sakramentsky dobry job.


----------



## Wizzard

veď o to predsa ide, hlavne že je pohoda  mňa šport nikdy veľmi nezaujímal, ale teraz keď to tak spopularizovali, začína ma zaujímať, lebo je to práve o tom, čo je okolo toho, nie o samotnom športe


----------



## LeMoN-SK

No tak sa vrátime k téme - Skyscraper Banner. Na tejto foto Rigy dosť vidno viacero spoločných znakov s Bratislavou - najednej strane staré mesto, v pozadí stará výšková budova (~Hotel Kyjev), most cez rieku s jedným pilierom (~Nový most) a hneď na druhom brehu moderná administratívna budova (~Aupark Tower). Zaujímavé.
:cheers:


----------



## wonderdax

milan11 said:


> Wonderax, tu si ta musim zastat.
> Na olympiadu a sport celkovo mam podobny nazor a inac sport celkovo uz davno nie je tym, co kedysi byval, uz je to vsetko az prilis skomercionalizovane a podstatou sportu uz nie je sport samotny. Preto ho uz ani ja vobec nesledujem a to som kedysi aktivne hraval futbal a da sa povedat, ze v tej dobe bol futbal celym mojim zivotom. hno:
> 
> Svoj nazor som zmenil najma po prichode do Anglicka, kde som, mimo ineho, aj zistil, ze vsetkym tym anglickym futbalovym fanusikom o futbal samotny vobec nejde.
> 
> A inac, k tomu mam aj jednu zaujimavu prihodu.
> jedneho dna ma pozval na futbalovy zapas Anglicko - Ukrajina, ktory sa hral este na starom Wembley, pan Peter B. - komunista a estebak celym svojim srdcom a dusou, za komunistov riaditel Cedoku v Londyne.
> A ked sme sa tak divali na ten sfanatizovany dav (56 000 ludi navstevnost-priatelsky zapas), tak on iba smutno poznamenal:
> '' Milan vidis to, ako jednoducho sa da ovladat dav. Chlieb a hry, to plati uz od starovekeho Rima. Daj ludom nazrat a sprav im zabavu a ich nebude zaujimat uz nic ine. My(komunisti) sme vam dali nazrat, ale takto zabavit sme vas nikdy nedokazali. Stacilo iba spravit vas zivot trochu farebnejsi a lepsie vas zabavit a komunizmus by nikdy nepadol, naopak, ovladol by cely svet.''
> 
> Takze ked sa dnes tak pozeram na sport, televiziu a tlac so vsetkymi tymi celebritami, mam dojem, ze niekto tu odviedol sakramentsky dobry job.


Presne tak, setsakramentsky. Skoda reci, tu sa o tom nemozes ludmi, ktori to nezazili aspon trosku, oznacia ta za blazna. Inak respect do Irska 

Inak u nas bol jeden chlapik na tyzden priamo z Irska, prt sme mu prve dva dni rozumeli , Ked odisiel zostal po nom casak a pohopil som. Obsah bol casaku bol auta, priemership a hole baby :lol:.Dokonaly entertainment.


----------



## carbonkid

...nechce sa mi uz moc reagovat a navyse to uz odchadza celkom divnym smerom...takze uz len kratko 



wonderdax said:


> Skoda reci, tu sa o tom nemozes ludmi, ktori to nezazili aspon trosku, oznacia ta za blazna.


...ale mozes  keby ludia mohli diskutovat len o tom, co zazili tak by sa v zivote nemohli rozpravat napriklad o vesmire  [ale vlastne som TO aj zazil...]

zaver: olympiada v cine je podla mna ok a myslim, ze olympijsky banner na skyscrapercity bol takisto ok...

...rovnako by sa tu mal objavit aj o dalsie 4 (resp necele 2) roky pri dalsich olympiadach...

ale chapem, ze kazdy ma na to iny nazor a v pohode dokazem respektovat aj odlisne nazory...nie sme rovnaki 

peace out...


----------



## Joey_T

Dnešný banner tu už predsa raz bol, nie? Ako to?


----------



## Phill

Joey_T said:


> Dnešný banner tu už predsa raz bol, nie? Ako to?


Odpoveď je tu.


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Aha, ďakujem. Už je mi to jasné, len ma prekvapilo, že vidím druhýkrát rovnaký obrázok.


----------



## wonderdax

carbonkid said:


> ...nechce sa mi uz moc reagovat a navyse to uz odchadza celkom divnym smerom...takze uz len kratko
> 
> 
> 
> ...ale mozes  keby ludia mohli diskutovat len o tom, co zazili tak by sa v zivote nemohli rozpravat napriklad o vesmire  [ale vlastne som TO aj zazil...]
> 
> zaver: olympiada v cine je podla mna ok a myslim, ze olympijsky banner na skyscrapercity bol takisto ok...
> 
> ...rovnako by sa tu mal objavit aj o dalsie 4 (resp necele 2) roky pri dalsich olympiadach...
> 
> ale chapem, ze kazdy ma na to iny nazor a v pohode dokazem respektovat aj odlisne nazory...nie sme rovnaki
> 
> peace out...


opatovne ma len tahas za slovicka, bez vyjadreniu sa k samotnej veci hno: ale ked chces mat posledne slovo co narobim 

uz len mala poznamka: 
Čínská dívenka, která během zahajovacího ceremoniálu olympiády v Pekingu vystoupila s Ódou na vlast, byla dublérka zpívající na playback. Dívka, která píseň nazpívala, prý nebyla dost hezká, aby mohla před televizními kamerami reprezentovat Čínu.... ..."Byla to otázka národního zájmu. Dítě musí vypadat dobře před kamerou, být přesvědčivé," prohlásil slavný čínský skladatel Čchen....Dokonalý vlastenecký výstup kazí snad jen, že hlas patřil jiné dívce, která se ale kvůli křivým zubům do slavnostního ceremoniálu čínským pořadatelům nehodila..... HAHAHA ! 

Za stranu a lidi !Cest !


----------



## Phill

Fusionist said:


> from left to right..
> 
> Indian Elephant
> Charminar (Hyderabad)
> Imperial Twin Towers (Mumbai)
> Mahabodhi Temple (Bodh Gaya)
> UB Tower (Bangalore)
> Delhi Metro sign
> Signature Tower (Gurgaon)
> Meenakshi Temple (Madurai)
> '61' ( 61 years of Independence )
> Red Fort (Delhi)
> Dakhineshwar Temple (Kolkata)
> Tata Nano ($2500 car)
> Mural art tree


...len taká zaujímavosť.


----------



## Phill

^^ Čo je to za projekt oproti Karloveskému Ramenu? 

Inak tá Guadalajara vyzerá strašne... uke:


----------



## girafet

Phill_1 said:


> ^^ Čo je to za projekt oproti Karloveskému Ramenu?
> 
> Inak tá Guadalajara vyzerá strašne... uke:


Panorama City !!


----------



## JaSomAxxo

^^
hno: Majú to tam nejak divne :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wizzard

^^*ja teda nie, bol to Chunkylover. inak nie som veľmi zástancom článkov o webových stránkach na Wikipédii, ale keď to už bolo napísané, nechcel som to mazať.


----------



## tersyxus

Thats what I call wtf?








Who's proud of this?


----------



## Joey_T

Vyzerá to ako fotka z mobilu. Okrem štyroch budov nie je vidieť nič. Otrasné. hno:


----------



## dustik

I don't know, i feel harmony between that banner and page


----------



## metropoly_sk

Joey_T said:


> Vyzerá to ako fotka z mobilu. Okrem štyroch budov nie je vidieť nič. Otrasné. hno:


No mam pocit ze na filipinach ani nic nieje  cize sa nedivim.


----------



## Qwert

tersyxus said:


> Thats what I call wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's proud of this?


I hope this is not the best skyline which can be seen in the Philippines.hno:


----------



## Ali18

metropoly_sk said:


> No mam pocit ze na filipinach ani nic nieje  cize sa nedivim.


Keď už nie Davao možno ťa osloví Manila:

http://i231.photobucket.com/albums/ee196/ravencute83/316333772_094cb31a62.jpg


----------



## JaSomAxxo

Dnes je fajny banner


----------



## Kvietok

metropoly_sk said:


> No mam pocit ze na filipinach ani nic nieje  cize sa nedivim.


Ani nevies ako presne si to vystihol.
Po troch mesiacoch som sa pred par dnami vratil z Maui. Tento havajsky ostrov mozno pokojne nazvat malimi filipinami, kedze je na ostrove so 600k obyvatelov tak polovicka filipincov. Na filipinach maju spojene staty uz nejakych 30 rokov velky vplyv, napriek tomu sa tejto krajine nijak moc nedari. A tak co ma nohy, odchadza do US a najma blizkeho Hawaii ...


----------



## Qwert

Kvietok said:


> Ani nevies ako presne si to vystihol.
> Po troch mesiacoch som sa pred par dnami vratil z Maui. Tento havajsky ostrov mozno pokojne nazvat malimi filipinami, kedze je na ostrove so 600k obyvatelov tak polovicka filipincov. Na filipinach maju spojene staty uz nejakych 30 rokov velky vplyv, napriek tomu sa tejto krajine nijak moc nedari. A tak co ma nohy, odchadza do US a najma blizkeho Hawaii ...


USA majú na Filipínach veľký vplyv podstatne dlhšie než 30 rokov. Presnejšie od konca 19. storočia, keď vyhrali Španielsko-americkú vojnu


----------



## Ayran

konecne nejaky pekny banner


----------



## seem

> seem, vsak to sme pisali my :lol
> uz si nepamatam kto


To ma teda mohlo napadnúť :lol:



Wizzard said:


> ^^*ja teda nie, bol to Chunkylover. inak nie som veľmi zástancom článkov o webových stránkach na Wikipédii, ale keď to už bolo napísané, nechcel som to mazať.


Na margo : Ospravedlňujem sa ale ja som ten článok prepisoval . Bolo tam napísané ohladom zaradenia Slovenska , to bolo neaktuálne a ešte že hranica príspevkov sa blíži k magickej hranici 10 mil. ale už to je 20.


----------



## Wizzard

Dobrý banner dnes, ešte sa ani nenačítal, už som vedel čo to je. Myslím že Viedeň je tu asi prvýkrát.


----------



## aquila

vieden tu uz minimalne raz bol, ak nie uz dva krat .. inak toto sa mi na viedni hrozne paci.. mrakodrapi sustredili do jednej casti .. a neurobili si z toho vylamane zuby ako to robi BA .. aj ked millenium tower je vynimka


----------



## dustik

mne sa tie budovi moc nepacia, ale to budem asi jadiny :cheers:


----------



## Wizzard

Ani mne sa tie budovy nejako veľmi nepáčia, hoci keď som ich videl na vlastné oči, dosť ma táto štvrť zaujala


----------



## cibula

neni riga nahodou nejako casto :nuts: aj ked pekny banner


----------



## Wizzard

tá Riga je inak celá ako Bratislava


----------



## seem

"Bratislava"


----------



## JaSomAxxo

^^
Daj to nejak aby som to mohol vidieť väčšie :nuts:


----------



## blizzard.bb

Dúfam, že takéhoto bannera na SSC s Ficom čo nebodaj Gašparovičom sa nedožijem! :bash:
(... až my je ľúto tých Kórejčanov, musia mať poriadne vymyté mozgy.)


----------



## veteran

blizzard.bb said:


> Dúfam, že takéhoto bannera na SSC s Ficom čo nebodaj Gašparovičom sa nedožijem! :bash:
> (... až my je ľúto tých Kórejčanov, musia mať poriadne vymyté mozgy.)


bože, dnes všade sama politika na SSC :bash:


----------



## Phill

som to aj patrične ohodnotil


----------



## Pederaz

V poslednej dobe su tie bannery divne...mohli by sme sa zas vratit k mestam a architekture ako k takymto umeleckym fotkam :nuts:


----------



## dustik

Aj dnesny banner z Talianska je len splet fotiek a nic konkretne  fakt by to chcelo nejaku zaujimavu panoramu, kedy budeme znova na rade, naposledny sme tu mali banner 21.12.2008


----------



## odar

Myslim ze ten dnesny baner suvisi so zemetrasenim co tam mali.


----------



## dustik

odar said:


> Myslim ze ten dnesny baner suvisi so zemetrasenim co tam mali.


najskor mas pravdu, som si to az teraz uvedomil


----------



## SunshineBB

v poslednom case, akoby sa pozabudlo ze sme na fore o mrakodrapoch .. 

a tak konecne mozem konstatovat, toto je ukazkovy skyline a podstata skyscrapercity.com


----------



## SunshineBB

no teda , opat krasny banner  normalne mam radost


----------



## dustik

preto dostal odomna aj pekne ohodnotenie


----------



## Phill

kedy budeme mať banner aj my? :dunno:


----------



## wuane

Dnes mame najvacsi bordel v Mexicu,Juarez susediaci s Americkym El Paso.20 vrazd za noc,tisice mrtvych vo vojnach drogovych kartelov,tepna cez ktoru sa pumpuju drogy do USA.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMdRfJTQvAk


----------



## kenny_zabjelo

Rate this  )))


----------



## Kvietok

^^ 8/10 What's That Picture?


----------



## KapZlock

To bude asi Frankfurt am Main (Nemecko), ked sa nemylim.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> Dnes mame najvacsi bordel v Mexicu,Juarez susediaci s Americkym El Paso.20 vrazd za noc,tisice mrtvych vo vojnach drogovych kartelov,tepna cez ktoru sa pumpuju drogy do USA.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMdRfJTQvAk


nieco ako Tijuana?


----------



## wuane

SunshineBB said:


> nieco ako Tijuana?


To neviem.Ale o Juarez mam co to nacitane a napozerane.
Jedneho narkobarona co zabili predavaju vo forme talizmanov tam,jeho fotky a take nieco ako svate obrazky ,pretoze vraj zisk z predaja drog rozdaval chudobnym ludom.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> To neviem.Ale o Juarez mam co to nacitane a napozerane.
> Jedneho narkobarona co zabili predavaju vo forme talizmanov tam,jeho fotky a take nieco ako svate obrazky ,pretoze vraj zisk z predaja drog rozdaval chudobnym ludom.


za chvilu ich pokosi chripka a bude po drogach  ( sorry OT )


----------



## Wizzard

lol, to čo za dedina je na dnešnom banneri?


----------



## mikael77

Wizzard said:


> lol, to čo za dedina je na dnešnom banneri?


Podla wikipedie:

Bodie, California is a ghost town east of the Sierra Nevada mountain range in Mono County, California, United States, about 75 miles (120 km) southeast of Lake Tahoe. As Bodie Historic District, the U.S. Department of the Interior recognizes it as a National Historic Landmark. The ghost town has been administered by California State Parks since becoming a state historic park in 1962, and receives about 200,000 visitors yearly


----------



## Phill

wuane said:


> V com ak sa smiem spytat?


Tento banner je práveže veľmi pekný. Bývajú tu fotky s výškovkami (ako by aj malo byť), avšak poslednú dobu sú tie fotky dosť nekvalitné. To, čo vidíme ako banner by mal byť vrchol kvality, keďže to vidí celý svet. Nielenže sú tie fotky hnusné ale aj tie výškovky na nich. 

tu su nejaké príklady bannerov s výškovkami mizernej kvality fotografie ako aj jej obsahu:














































najhoršia možná varianta je, ak ej banner skladaný a to čo je na ňom je príroda, resp. nejaké krabice/sklady ...










Radšej si pozrem peknú foto Budapešti, kde okrem toho, že je fotka pekná sa môžem pokochať aj tým, čo je na nej.


----------



## wuane

^^ved samozrejme,ja som napisal ako by som si predstavoval idealnu fotku Budapesti. Kludne historicky skyline kostolnych vezi a toho parlamentu.


----------



## Wizzard

tak teraz ten Londýn čo je, to je ešte o 200 percent horšie


----------



## dustik

fakt, este tam tusim nikto neodfotil holu rit, taketo bannery su otrasne, ak dostane krajina nejake slovo, tak tam daju nieco amaterske. A mozno by sme sa im mali pomstit a dat obrazok z googleEarth ze Slovakia, aby vobec vedeli kde to je :lol:


----------



## vlaDyka

*Bratislava*


----------



## Wizzard

^^ ten tretí sa mi pozdáva, a napísal by som tam že Petržalka


----------



## Phill

vlaDyka said:


> :cheers:


tieto sú pekné. Napísal by som tam ,,Prešporok" :cheers:


----------



## Amrafel

ten dnešný je podarený :lol::lol:


----------



## E499.3056

^^ to je umyselne tak??


----------



## Amrafel

bezpochyby :lol: pre vysvetlenie, dnes prebieha štrajk londýnskeho metra

to sa nestáva často, vidieť londýnske metro prázdne


----------



## E499.3056

^^ na okrajovych castiach Londyna je to dost casty jav


----------



## vlaDyka

A pridavam dalsiu ponuku k predoslej Bratislave :

*Trencin*


















*Trnava*


----------



## futuros

^^^^



vlaDyka said:


> A pridavam dalsiu ponuku k predoslej Bratislave :
> 
> *Trencin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trnava*


Skvelá práca. :cheers: 
Mali by sme takto obehnúť celé Slovensko. 

Na tej Trnave si mi tak trošku málo/veľa  nepáčia tie paneláky a komín vpravo. Ale inak sú perfektné. :cheers:


----------



## futuros

vlaDyka said:


> *Bratislava*


Tento nemá chybu. Až na ten komín, ale snáď už čoskoro pôjde dole.


----------



## vlaDyka

futuros said:


> Tento nemá chybu. Až na ten komín, ale snáď už čoskoro pôjde dole.


thx :cheers:
...a pevne dufam, ze sa rozbehne dav a ukaze, co tu mame (a hlavne, ako to vidi). Mam v archive este tony materialu, tak ho preluskavam za radom.

A ten komin.... skor ho beriem ako zamer. Aj v BA, aj v TT sa podaril. JE v kategorii vyskoviek, takze ho tam nechavam zamerne.... 

Hladam napriklad dobry zaber na Slovnaft, alebo Teplaren na Magnetovej s vyskovkami v meste bratislavskom, alebo J.Bohunice, ci Nove Mesto n.V., B. Bystrica ma tiez potencial, mozno aj Brezno, ci mozno Poprad, pokial najdem dobry zaber.... Alebo niekto iny ! (...snad som aspon inspiroval) :banana2:


----------



## Aan

ja som davnejsie postoval slusnu panoramu z nam.slobody, len nejako neviem najst tu fotku


----------



## vlaDyka

info from Unckle Sam...ehm...Jan

"...I selected the 5th Bratislava one, as that one has the most towers. It'll be up *July 1*.
Cheers, Jan"

Takze,
mam tam dalsi banner ...
:cheers::cheers::cheers:

PS: Jozef...ehm...futuros mal pravdu.


----------



## dustik

nechceli sme tam tentoraz dat nejaky mimo BA, napr Kosice?  aj ked tam vela skyscrapersov neni ale predsa len sme sa tak nejak dohodli, kto to vyberal (-;

nj tesim sa na 1 Jul ^^


----------



## vlaDyka

dustik said:


> nechceli sme tam tentoraz dat nejaky mimo BA, napr Kosice?  aj ked tam vela skyscrapersov neni ale predsa len sme sa tak nejak dohodli, kto to vyberal (-;
> 
> nj tesim sa na 1 Jul ^^


chceli, chceli,...ale nejako to ...co ja viem, zaspalo ? Alebo tam bolo malo vezi.


----------



## futuros

Ej, i ten dnešný je pekný :cheers:


----------



## veteran

metropoly_sk said:


>


Tento by som nedaval. Jednak je to fotene z velkej dialky a nic tam dokopy nevidno (okrem commieblocks) a navyse je tam velky odlesk nemocnice (takze je cela biela). 

Takisto by som nedaval toto:








Je tam az zbytocne velky rozsah zaberu a navyse v strede Pongracovsky palac uplne zdeformovany. Nehovoriac o tom, ze najvacsia dominanta - dom - ani nie je vidiet.

Jednoznacne som za toto:








ak by sa to odfotilo este raz za pekneho pocasia a po uprave v PS, prip. inom editore.


----------



## Aan

Pederaz said:


>


pekne zobrazujuce hlavne hned identifikovatelne dominanty BA/Slovenska (kedze pre vacsinu zahranicia Slovensko=BA+Tatry)

tiez pomerne fajn, ale zas len historicke budovy bez jedinej vyskovky, navyse fotku dost rusi ta strecha napravo










sorry, ale tu vidim len kopec striech a nic zaujimave, jedina snad ta stara budova v strede, ale to sa moze rovno odfotit jej panorama zblizka


----------



## tuomas666

co mate s tymi vyskovkami?


----------



## SunshineBB

tuomas666 said:


> co mate s tymi vyskovkami?


vies co znamena skyscraper?


----------



## Kvietok

Aan said:


> pekne zobrazujuce hlavne hned identifikovatelne dominanty BA/Slovenska (kedze pre vacsinu zahranicia Slovensko=BA+Tatry)
> 
> tiez pomerne fajn, ale zas len historicke budovy bez jedinej vyskovky, navyse fotku dost rusi ta strecha napravo



ajajajaj An, treba nove okulare, na obrazku je pomerne dobre viditelna 85 metrov vysoka budova nemocnice, kt. sice nieje pre Ke dominantnou stavbou, no pre tvoju info je tam ... 

A ak by bola Ba inde hoc len o 100 km ktorym kolvek smerom, ver tomu ze by nam na Sk ostali len tie Tatry ...


----------



## tuomas666

SunshineBB said:


> vies co znamena skyscraper?


hej ale teoreticky tie sa daju dnes postavit hocikedy. ale goticku katedralu uz nepostavis. prave ze mne sa panorama z historickeho centra s cervenymi strechami pozdava viac. preto si aj banner tak predstavujem. podla mna je aj smiesne ked nikde nic a vytrcaju tam nejake 3 vyskovky daleko od seba a tym sa mame chvalit?


----------



## blizzard.bb

Banner nemusí nutne obsahovať výškovú budovu, aj keď sme na skyscrapercity.com. 
Dobrým príkladom je Budapest a Split - držia sa v top 25 veľmi úspešne.
Pre KE doporučujem banner s dôrazom na katedrálu a historické centrum.
Popracujte trošku, však máte vynikajúcich fotografov.


----------



## marish

nenahnevajte sa na mna, ale kosice nemaju ziadnu panoramu, ktoru by mohli predat svetu. ak by som ja vyberal fotku kosic, tak radsej nejaky pohlad na pamiatky (dom) ako na skyline mesta. napriklad nejaku peknu nocnu fotku s nasvietenym domom.
mam sice radsej klasicke skyliny ako fotky zamerane cisto na nejaky objekt (a najvacsie zlo su tie zliepane fotky), ale kosiciam by myslim takato fotka spravila vacsiu reklamu ako skyline kosic.

ja osobne by som niekedy ako mimobratislavsky dal este aj ten nocny zaber spisskeho hradu, co tu niekde je. :cheers:

a ked sa jedneho dna znovu dostane rad na BA, tak tento zaber vyzera brutalne:


Pederaz said:


>


bolo by dobre najst trochu vacsie rozlisenie a uz iba orezat na pozadovany format.

ked si totiz vsimnete, vacsina zahranicnych v diskusii pod bannerom nehodnotila ani banner samotny, ale mesto ako take. s ikonami ako ufo a hrad by sme dopadli mozno este lepsie.

cim samozrejme nehovorim, ze vladykov je zly, i`m lovin it! :cheers:


----------



## Pederaz

Ked uz mame takuto moznost prezentacie mali by sme nase mesta a krajinu prezentovat tym co je pre ne charakteristicke. Banner je urceny predovsetkym na prezentaciu mesta nie na to aby sme za kazdu cenu museli mat na fotografii par vyssich budov, ktore sa v meste nachadzaju. Aj napriek tomu ze to je Skyscrapercity, nase skyscrapre nie su to najkrajsie na nasich mestach. Ta panorama je ale jednoducho taka, nie je podla mna zrovna najputavejsia ale mesto sme ukazali take ake je. Podla mna mohla byt fotografia profesionalnejsia. Pekne mesto moze vyzerat na zlej fotografii skaredo a naopak nie velmi zaujimave mesto moze dobrej fotografii pekne. Ti co mesto nepoznaju si urobia dojem na zaklade fotografie neviem ci sme zanechali dobry dojem.

Budapest takisto ako Split stavili predovsetkym na to, co je na nich najzaujimavejsie a vsetko to krasne vyniklo v nocnom osvetleni.


----------



## Pederaz

Pripojim teda este par foto, ktore si viem predstavit ako banner prezentujuci Bratislavy






































Boli by z nich pekne panoramaticke obrazky


----------



## kapibara

Pederaz,
prva a druha .....naaadhera. Krasa!!!
Skoda, ze ufo nieje trochu vysvietene.


----------



## wuane

ja mam len obavy,ze sa z nich nebude dat vyrezat to co chceme v spravnom formate na banner.Chcelo by to fotky z vacsej dialky.


----------



## veteran

tuomas666 said:


> hej ale teoreticky tie sa daju dnes postavit hocikedy. ale goticku katedralu uz nepostavis. prave ze mne sa panorama z historickeho centra s cervenymi strechami pozdava viac. preto si aj banner tak predstavujem. podla mna je aj smiesne ked nikde nic a vytrcaju tam nejake 3 vyskovky daleko od seba a tym sa mame chvalit?


trefa :applause:
Určite v KE existuje miesto, z ktorého vidieť dóm a nebude vidieť samé strechy... Z niektorého z balkónov budov. Napr. z tej čo ma takú vyraznu bielu stenu na tejto panorame:









A treba to fotiť v zime, keď sú stromy bez listov, aby nezacláňali okolité budovy.


----------



## Aan

Cudzie, treba z vacsej dialky, UFO musi byt vysvietene a pokial mozno cim sirsia panorama aby to splnalo pomer na banner, takze sa tam toho vlezie este viac len o trocha mensie

















este nejake moje vlastne foto narychlo (len co som nasiel na webe)









hlavne toto namestie staci spravit sirsiu panoramu a bude to splnat pomer na banner, teraz je to prilis vysoke resp. uzke


----------



## Pederaz

Aan said:


>


Tento je idealny...lepsiu fotografiu Bratislavy uz asi ani nepoznam. Mohla by sa urobit presne taka ista kde by bol nasvieteny Novy most akurat hrad by celkom nevinikol, kedze teraz nieje osvetleny. Hlavne namestie by tiez nemuselo byt odveci akurat teraz je tam jedna budova zakryta lesenim a rekonstruuje sa aj stara radnica...no lepsie by to asi vyzeralo bez toho lesenia


----------



## marish

Aan said:


>


podla mna je tento uplne idealny, velka skoda tych 79px. 
bolo by super zistit zdroj, urcite existuje aj vo vacsom rozliseni ako 640px


----------



## Phill

Pederaz said:


> Tento je idealny...lepsiu fotografiu Bratislavy uz asi ani nepoznam. Mohla by sa urobit presne taka ista kde by bol nasvieteny Novy most akurat hrad by celkom nevinikol, kedze teraz nieje osvetleny. Hlavne namestie by tiez nemuselo byt odveci akurat teraz je tam jedna budova zakryta lesenim a rekonstruuje sa aj stara radnica...no lepsie by to asi vyzeralo bez toho lesenia


tie Aanové fotky sú neaktuálne. Takže jediná budova, čo sa tam rekonštruuje je Stará radnica. Tá druhá budova - Grécke veľvyslanectvo - je už asi tri mesiace po rekonštrukcií. Na jej stenách boli červené fľaky, zrejme od nejakých protestujúcich proti tomu chaosu, čo bol nedávno v Aténach....

Mimochodom, mne by sa páčil aj banner z oblasti Kuchajdy. Viem, že sme ho tu už mali, ale je to JEDINÝ SK cluster výškových budou. Dobrá foto by bola, keby bolo vidieť Lakeside, MT I, MT II a Tri Veže - takže to znamená, že to nemôže byť fotené z jedne z tých výškoviek, ale treba nájsť nejaký dobrý vyvýšený flek.


----------



## Ayran

hmm a co keby konecne ten banner nebol z blavy ? :bash: hno:


----------



## veteran

Ayran said:


> hmm a co keby konecne ten banner nebol z blavy ? :bash: hno:


Ja tiež neviem, čo tu riešia. Včera mali banner a už rozmýšľajú nad ďalším. Keby to bol NY alebo LA, ale BA? Keď sa raz dostane na radu SVK, tak by som bol veľmi rád, kedy to boli práve KE a nie BA.


----------



## johnnyy

nebudem sa tu iba prizerat.. a preco nie ZA ? :lol::lol:


----------



## Joey_T

veteran said:


> A niečo takéto?


^^ Je tam hneď niekoľko výškoviek, ale ten Dvojstrom vyzerá ako prilepený, ako fotomontáž. Hotel sa až príliš vnucuje ako ústredný motív banneru. A či je to natoľko hodnotná stavba, že si zaslúži takúto pozornosť nech posúdi každý sám.
Keby ten Dargov nejak vyzeral, chcelo by to viac skla, normálne farby, aby sa hodil vedľa Doubletree, tak by to už vyzeralo rozhodne inak. Kontrast modernej architektúry v popredí s obchodným domom a luxusným hotelom, doplnený výškovou budovou nemocnice a BCK a pôvodnou historickou zástavbou v pozadí, ktorej dominuje katedrála, doplnená vežou Dominikánskeho kostola. Chcelo by to ešte pekne opravené červené strechy a bol by to perfektný banner.


----------



## Kvietok

veteran said:


> A niečo takéto?


:down:


----------



## wuane

Nuz,Kosice maju ohladom tohto velku nevyhodu.Minimalne Zilina je na tom co sa tyka vyskovych budov lepsie,a pre Kosice to nezachranuju ani nejake spektakularne hory v pozadi alebo nieco podobne.


----------



## Pederaz

Za kazdu cenu tam nemusime pchat vyskove budovy. vacsina europskych miest na banneroch ich ani nema. A vobec si nemyslim ze Kosice nemozu ponuknut pekny banner je tam vela krasnych miest na fotenie...ano panoramu nemaju niak zaujimavu, kedze nemaju nijaku prirodzenu dominantu ale kosicke namestie je velmi pekne a uz tu boli ponuknute celkom fajn fotky.


----------



## futuros

Dnešný ja fakt skvelý. 










Inak Zepp, perfektné fotky.
:cheers:


----------



## Aan

zepp said:


> nemyslim si, ze tieto vyzeraju zle... (min. rovnako dobre ,ako ba)... som rad, ze si si vsimol, ze to nie je banner pre forum turistov, ci ako si to myslel... aj kopa panelakov po kope vie vyzerat k svetu.
> 
> a nechapem, preco si ma chytil za slovicko prave tymto bannerom z kosic. ta fotka mala byt skor ilustracna. islo o miesto z ktoreho sa da odfotit krasny banner (samozrejme pri vacsej perspektive, s immmaculatou a spol...) banska stiavnica je super mesto, ale to miesto, co som tu postol sa mu minimalne vyrovna (a to je este banner bez domu)... ja by som skor vyberal v spiskom podhradi... je tam pekna architektura a pri podvecernom pohlade v pozadi s hradom to moze byt lahodka
> 
> a preco nie slovensku dedinu... to je tiez architektura (aj ked asi vhodnejsiu foto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uznavam,ze su aj krajsie bannery, ale aj tento je pekny. take slovenske benatky
> 
> *
> tento je fakt krasny...* zdroj fotky.sme.sk ,vlastne asi vsetky su odtial vyzera, ako velkomesto nad zamrznutym pristavom (napr. vancouver)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a uz spominany cierno-bielo/farebny efekt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*SkyscraperCity
> News, photos and discussions on skyscrapers, skylines, cities, architecture and urbanity.*_ to len tak na okraj pre tych, co si myslia, ze toto forum je len o vyskovkach...


mas tam ty a aj dalsie posty po tebe vsetci zle pomery stran, ten banner musi byt proste nizky a siroky 719x123 takze o to tazsie je tam vopchat nieco pekne na sirku, tebou postnute su uzke a prilis vysoke, proste sa tam tolko obsahu nevojde, preto som u toho popradu musel zrezat oblohu a zasnezenu zem aby to splnalo rozmery 719x123px

a k tym tvojim:
1. velmi pekne ale na forum pre turistov a nie skyscrapercity
2. obsahovo by sice nebolo offtopic, ale s prepacenim na tej fotke je diera, tuctove mesto s riekou, akych maju v zahranici v kazdom state stovky (a aj u nas kvantum), na tej fotke nie je nic vynimocne, v originali je to pekna fotka ale urcite to nie je reprezentativny banner pre zahranicie kedze po orezani an rozmery bannera je na nom vidiet prd a nie tu atmosferu z full size
3. a 4. vyborne vhodne bannery, oba reprezentuju slovensko tym najznamejsim co mame a su to aj pekne panoramy obsahovo
5. detto co k prvej

za tym, ze KE nemaju peknu panoramu reprezentativnu pred zahranicim ako kazde ine tutove slovenske ci zahranicne mesto si stojim (zatial ma o tom nepresvedcila ziadna fotka), v porovnani s BA ci Popradom to nijako neobstoji a je dalsi kopec miest ktore by si zasluzili banner skor nez KE, kedze maju zaujimavejsie panoramy

kopec postnutych fotiek je opat full size, skuste si to schvalne orezat na 719x123 resp. na pomer 5,84:1 a ked tu postnete peknu fotku s takymto pomerom stran tak ju mozeme porovnat s tou BA a Popradom, lebo tie full size este k tomu 4:3 ci 3:2) su v diskusii o sirokouhlych 5,84:1 BANNEROCH na dve veci...


















k tomu BA treba dofotit sirsiu panoramu aby to splnalo rozmery ale to je len bonus ze tam bude nieco navyse


----------



## johnnyy

k tym tatram? .. osobne sa mi najviac paci










aj ked tam nic dokopy nie je.. ale fotka je to velmi pekna

zdroj: panoramio.com


----------



## veteran

A čo toto???


----------



## marish

johnnyy said:


> k tym tatram? .. osobne sa mi najviac paci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aj ked tam nic dokopy nie je.. ale fotka je to velmi pekna
> 
> zdroj: panoramio.com


pekne, len ked to osekas, budu tam len hory a nie ten gradientovy efekt co to ma v originale. tak ako aan spominal, skuste si to vzdy osekat, ci to ma rovnaku "atmosferu" v bannerovom meritku aku to ma v originalnom.


veteran said:


> A čo toto???


ja osobne tieto zlepene bannery dost nemam rad. pre cudzinca prilis vela informacii a ziadna zapamatatelna.


----------



## johnnyy

marish said:


> pekne, len ked to osekas, budu tam len hory a nie ten gradientovy efekt co to ma v originale. tak ako aan spominal, skuste si to vzdy osekat, ci to ma rovnaku "atmosferu" v bannerovom meritku aku to ma v originalnom.


ja som to dal iba ako fotka.. ziaden banner z toho nemal byt.. kedze tam nie je ani jedna stavba.. ani kadibudka.. ani nic.. just for fun..


----------



## marish

^^ aha, tak potom ok. 
a asi nielen mne to pripomina reklamy O2.


----------



## zepp

Aan said:


> mas tam ty a aj dalsie posty po tebe vsetci zle pomery stran, ten banner musi byt proste nizky a siroky 719x123 takze o to tazsie je tam vopchat nieco pekne na sirku, tebou postnute su uzke a prilis vysoke, proste sa tam tolko obsahu nevojde, preto som u toho popradu musel zrezat oblohu a zasnezenu zem aby to splnalo rozmery 719x123px


hmm, prepac, nevsimol som si to  naozaj, pri sucasnom uhle by tieto nove rozmery o dost pomenili dojem. uhol sa ale da zmenit  



> a k tym tvojim:
> 1. velmi pekne ale na forum pre turistov a nie skyscrapercity
> 2. obsahovo by sice nebolo offtopic, ale s prepacenim na tej fotke je diera, tuctove mesto s riekou, akych maju v zahranici v kazdom state stovky (a aj u nas kvantum), na tej fotke nie je nic vynimocne, v originali je to pekna fotka ale urcite to nie je reprezentativny banner pre zahranicie kedze po orezani an rozmery bannera je na nom vidiet prd a nie tu atmosferu z full size
> 3. a 4. vyborne vhodne bannery, oba reprezentuju slovensko tym najznamejsim co mame a su to aj pekne panoramy obsahovo
> 5. detto co k prvej


no ta diera asi nebude najvhodnejsia... ale tak, ci tak, slovenska dedina by mohla zaujat  ostatne,, mne sa tie bannery pacia... (asi to bude dost subjektivne)  piaty banner je tam len kvoly efektu... mohol by sa vhodne pozit...



> za tym, ze KE nemaju peknu panoramu reprezentativnu pred zahranicim ako kazde ine tutove slovenske ci zahranicne mesto si stojim (zatial ma o tom nepresvedcila ziadna fotka), v porovnani s BA ci Popradom to nijako neobstoji a je dalsi kopec miest ktore by si zasluzili banner skor nez KE, kedze maju zaujimavejsie panoramy


no to si nemyslim, zeby kosice nemali reprezativnu panoramu minimalne porovnatelnu s ostatnymi slov. mestami (mozno tie tatry a novy most s hradom trochu vycnievaaju)  kto hlada, najde 



> kopec postnutych fotiek je opat full size, skuste si to schvalne orezat na 719x123 resp. na pomer 5,84:1 a ked tu postnete peknu fotku s takymto pomerom stran tak ju mozeme porovnat s tou BA a Popradom, lebo tie full size este k tomu 4:3 ci 3:2) su v diskusii o sirokouhlych 5,84:1 BANNEROCH na dve veci...


tie, co som postol ja ber len ilustracne  zas islo len o miesto, z ktoreho by mohol vzniknut pekny banner



futuros said:


> Dnešný ja fakt skvelý.
> Inak Zepp, perfektné fotky.
> :cheers:


len skoda, ze nie su moje  ...ale su krasne


----------



## brezo

*Banner Levoča*

Čaute všetci, pozerám, že sa tu pekná diskusia rozbehla. Ten Poprad s Tatrami je famózny. Zase raz som bol mrk na Spiši a spravil som zopár foto, tentokrát to nebude banner Spišského hradu , ale hádam sa bude páčiť aj Levoča. Fotené v sobotu z Mariánskej hory.


----------



## runnert

veteran said:


> A čo toto???


K tvorcom obrázkov mám len jedinú prosbu:
Prosím vás, nefoťte ten škaredý čierny hotel, Európa o nás hneď zistí, že sme voči pamiatkam barbari a v architektúre nemáme vkus.


----------



## dustik

another stupid collage,


----------



## metropoly_sk

tento banner sa mi paci.










skusim nieco taketo spravit z KE


----------



## seem

Včera som sa vrátil z Londýna a môže povedať že toto nádherné mesto má velmi pekné pohlady ktoré môže ponúknuť.

napr.

prosím vás, nevšímajte si technické prevedenie



EDIT: Ešte by sa to dalo odfotiť z výšky a bol by tam aj Tower bridge


----------



## Joey_T

metropoly_sk said:


> tento banner sa mi paci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skusim nieco taketo spravit z KE











Pozri sa aké to má hodnotenie. A pritom je to Londýn, čo je asi trocha známejšie a turisticky obľúbenejšie mesto, ako sú Košice...


----------



## wuane

^^ludia,robte skyline fotky,tieto zlepence su onicom.


----------



## veteran

wuane said:


> ^^ludia,robte skyline fotky,tieto zlepence su onicom.


No, lenže to by bolo potrebné vyliezť na nejaký balkón domu na Hlavnej, aby tam bol aj Dóm svätej Alžbety a aby tam nebolo len vidieť strechy okolitých domov. A to je ten problém. Na skoro žiaden z nich sa nedá dostať, lebo sú to súkromné majetky. Napadá ma ešte balkón Štátnej vedeckej knižnice vo Forgáčovom paláci. Na poschodí je Britské centrum ŠVK, tam by sa to možno dalo vybaviť.


----------



## Pederaz

^^
Aj tento je celkom zaujimavy. Presov tu myslim este nebol. Ale na vacsine nasich bannerov mi chyba, ze su fotene, tak, ze vidiet len strechy a zaujimava je len dominanta mesta a niekedy ani tu nieje dobre vidno. Nie vzdy sa to da lepsie odfotit. Ale prave to co sa mi paci na tom poslednom z Kosic ( jedneho z mala schopnych ) je to ze vidiet pekne ulice a cele budovy. Take zive je to mesto. Skoda, ze je zdroj neznamy ale aspon mame inspiraciu na zaujimavy pohlad pri foteni Kosic


----------



## seem

futuros said:


> Toto je podľa mňa jednoznačne zatiaľ najlepší banner z Košíc. :cheers::cheers:
> 
> Košičania to vedia, no ostatní asi nie všetci. Tá svetelná, hudobná fontána, obsahuje v strede také miesto, kde sa dá byť suchý, aj keď všade strieka voda. Chodia sa tam fotiť zaľúbení.


Musím to pri najbližšej príležitosti vyskúšať. 



futuros said:


> Teda, aspoň za mojich čias na TU to platilo. Ja som tam samozrejme nebol dnu so žiadnou dievčinou, ale sedel som len s kamarátmi na okraji.... Pretože kto by chcel *špinavých, zhulených IT-čkárov s mastnými vlasmi a 50 korunami vo vrecku.*


Tak toto ma dostalo :rofl:


----------



## Qwert

Možnože by tento parížsky banner mohol byť inšpiráciou pre Košice:


----------



## santiago calatrava

Fuuha. skoro mi dych vyrazil. Nadhera. Paris je na prvom mieste zoznamu miest, ktore som este nenavstvil. Ano, hanbim sa, nebol som tam este.


----------



## mikael77

Qwert said:


> Možnože by tento parížsky banner mohol byť inšpiráciou pre Košice:


krasa .. najprv som si myslel, ze to su Kosice


----------



## Kvietok

^^  joker.
ak by sa dalo dostat na "terasu" veducu okolo celej strechy domu ...


----------



## Phill

Qwert said:


> Možnože by tento parížsky banner mohol byť inšpiráciou pre Košice:


nádhera, skláňam sa :bow:


----------



## johnnyy

ten banner ma zaistene prve miesto v top 25 :cheers:


----------



## Amrafel

vyzerá to ako z nejakého apokalyptického filmu :lol:

z Notre Dame sú vždy krásne zábery


----------



## SunshineBB

*Banská Bystrica*

tieto obrazky nemaju rozmery banneru, dokonca je kazdy iny, zrezaval som ich na rychlo "od oka", sluzia len na predstavu ako by BB mohla vyzerat na banneri, ake rozne pohlady na mesto ponuka jej okolie a samotne EBC ...


----------



## SunshineBB

*este 2 zabery BB*


----------



## Wizzard

páči sa mi tá Bystrica, a hlavne tá estakáda, dodáva to taký mestský charakter a hlavne naživo to vyzerá fajn


----------



## SunshineBB

Wizzard said:


> páči sa mi tá Bystrica, a hlavne tá estakáda, dodáva to taký mestský charakter a hlavne naživo to vyzerá fajn


----------



## santiago calatrava

Parada ta Bystrica. Pacia sa mi vsetky az na tu tretiu zhora s vysvietenymi panelakmi. Moj rebricek TOP slovenske mesta: 1. B.Bystrica, 2. B. Stiavnica, 3. Levoca. Bystricu aj Levocu sme tu uz banner mali, Stiavnica by tiez mohla mat pekny.


----------



## Aan

myslim ze za BB by bol dobry banner ak by hlavnu rolu hral ten pamatnik SNP ci co to je, odhliadnuc od panoramy, lebo ako taka skyline nie je velmi zaujimava










toto blizsie nizsie a cez den


----------



## SunshineBB

Aan said:


> myslim ze za BB by bol dobry banner ak by hlavnu rolu hral ten pamatnik SNP ci co to je, odhliadnuc od panoramy, lebo ako taka skyline nie je velmi zaujimava ...






























na rychlo zbuchane, keby niekto odfotil vybrany zaber a niekto upravil v nejakom programe (kedze ja som v tychto veciach lavy), mohlo by to byt fajn ..


----------



## SunshineBB

tento zaber ma bohuzial zle proporcie, ale ak by sa odfotil este raz, ako panorama zo susednou budovou (krasny historicky objekt), v podobnom case, tak co sa tyka BB, jednodznacne by to bol najkrajsi banner


----------



## Aan

tak som z toho pamatnika SNP celkom sklamany, cakal som ze to da lepsie zabery, snad jedine ta prostredna fotka z ineho uhla by mohla byt zaujimava ako mix moderny a historie, btw. z opacnej strany je to este horsie ked su vsetky fotky len z jednej?

zatial jedinou konkurenciou pre nocnu BA (UFO+BA hrad) ktora tu bola postnuta zostava ten Poprad s Tatrami


----------



## SunshineBB

Aan said:


> tak som z toho pamatnika SNP celkom sklamany, cakal som ze to da lepsie zabery, snad jedine ta prostredna fotka z ineho uhla by mohla byt zaujimava ako mix moderny a historie, btw. z opacnej strany je to este horsie ked su vsetky fotky len z jednej?


ono to nieje z kade fotit .. bud su zabery fotene z parku pod pamatnikom, cize o panorame nemoze byt reci, alebo su fotene z Hotela LUX (kde je samozrejme problem sa dostat) .. ak by som chcel ten prostredny zaber z lepsieho uhla, musel by som sa vznasat takych 20 metrov na Hronom a 6 prudovou cestou ... 

z opacnej strany pamatnika su tanky, dela, a kopec stromov, cize efekt by nebol takmer ziadny ... ak by sme to chceli s dalej, odfotit aj s bastou, uz by bolo zachytene parkovisko a to nieje prave najstastnejsie riesenie ..

BA s novym mostom a hradom je jeden z najlepsich, ale je chyba tunajsich bratislavcanov ze mali moznost 2x ukazat ho, a nevyuzili ju .. na treti krat by som bol rad ak by tam uz BA nebola, nie je to nejakou nevrazivostou, ale logickym usudkom


----------



## Aan

no neviem kto rozhoduje o vybere bannera a vybera take blbosti

ta BB snad s velkym zoomom by odniekial sla nafotit, ked bola 2x BA mohol by byt kludne PP


----------



## SunshineBB

marish said:


> presne toto iste som navrhoval par stran dozadu (iba by som vymenil den za noc a ak by bolo naozaj treba tak leto za jesen/zimu). podla mna nic lepsie ako tento pohlad uz neodfotite, len ho treba nafotit znovu a orezat na mierku bannera. takto orezane to vyzera OK, ale treba to vidiet v pozadovanom pomere stran.


a potom to treba porovnat s popradom a nocnou blavou a uvidime


----------



## pp2802




----------



## metropoly_sk

Este raz sa pytam ........ ten Popradsky baner nieje nahodou od neznamenho zdroja, alebo od niekoho kto nieje z SSC ?


----------



## zepp

ten popradsky banner je od znameho neznameho zdroja...  (da sa kontaktovat cez mail).. sa mi zda, ze fotka bola uverejnena na sme.sk

inac dnesny banner (podobny nasim chocskym vrchom a.k.a. banner pre turisticky kruzok ma celkom dobre hodnotenie. len sa to tam hemzi patkami)


----------



## metropoly_sk

marish said:


> podla mna nic lepsie ako tento pohlad uz neodfotite,


no ja myslim ze sa da pofotit este dost. Medzinarodny maraton mieru - 2 najstarsi na svete:










alebo Miki na Maratone :lol:










balonova fiesta nad starym mestom










zaujimavy pohlad, nieje tam dokonceny hilton, teraz by to vyzeralo este lepsie.










alebo


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ a co to ma akoze spolocne s bannerom ???


----------



## kapibara

metropoly_sk said:


>


Tato fotka orezana na spravny rozmer by bol pekny banner. S Domom v prostriedku.


----------



## mikael77

SunshineBB said:


> ^^ a co to ma akoze spolocne s bannerom ???


no neviem..ale co si ty potom predstavujes pod bannerom?...neviem ci si videl bannery z inych miest...tak si prezri ... nie vzdy to musi byt skyline...

btw









toto som fotil ja...ak by bol zaujem tak by som si mohol dat zalezat


----------



## marish

metropoly_sk said:


> no ja myslim ze sa da pofotit este dost.


prepac ale dva balony ti party nespravia (doslovne aj prenesene). 
maraton mieru je celkom pekny napad, lenze to uz nema absolutne nic s tymto forom, ani okrajovo.
nocne panoramy by som neodporucal, ak na nich nie je
a) brutalny skyline, aky moze mat iba naozaj mrakodrapove mesto
b) nasvietena nejaka typicka, nezamenitelna stavba pre dane mesto, ktoru turista spozna aj v noci (napr nas novy most)

tato je zasa celkom obstojna, iba by ju bolo treba cvaknut s zameranim na dom.


pp2802 said:


>


----------



## metropoly_sk

marish said:


> prepac ale dva balony ti party nespravia (doslovne aj prenesene).


na balonovej fieste zvyknu byt balony z roznych krajin a letia v desiatkach, iny zaber som nenasiel. ale ty ho asi najdes skor.



marish said:


> maraton mieru je celkom pekny napad, lenze to uz nema absolutne nic s tymto forom, ani okrajovo.


nedavno som tu videl banner so srdieckami a karnevalom ci cim.



marish said:


> nocne panoramy by som neodporucal, ak na nich nie je
> a) brutalny skyline, aky moze mat iba naozaj mrakodrapove mesto
> b) nasvietena nejaka typicka, nezamenitelna stavba pre dane mesto, ktoru turista spozna aj v noci (napr nas novy most)


B) turista v noci spozna aj nas Dom sv Alzbety.



marish said:


> tato je zasa celkom obstojna, iba by ju bolo treba cvaknut s zameranim na dom.


tato foto nieje z KE.


----------



## metropoly_sk

mikael77 said:


> toto som fotil ja...ak by bol zaujem tak by som si mohol dat zalezat


rozmyslal som nad tym. ak by si urobil zaber tak aby nebolo vidiet plochu kde sa bude stavat aupark ze bude vidiet Dom, nemocnicu SNP, Hilton a to ostatne tka to moze byt slusne. 

zalezi od ostatnych ako s avyjadria, ale mam pocit ze sa tu debata zvrhava.

ak to zosumamrizujem tak to vychadza takto. (staci si preklikat stranky)

Niekto sem da baner z KE - hnus, šed,
Niekto sem da banner z BA - podme sa zblaznit z toho,


----------



## milan11

^^Ako keby ini mohli za to, ze Kosice nemaju na banner co ponuknut. hno:

Co zas nechapem ja, to je nasilne pretlacanie Kosic na banner.
Ten Dom sv. Alzbety zas nie je taka svetoznama mimoriadne vynimocna pamiatka, podobnych katedral su po svete stovky a mimo toho Domu v Kosiciach naozaj nic vynimocne nie je.

Na druhej strane ten Poprad je fantasticky a verim tomu, ze by sme podobne zabery z ostatnych miest Slovenska este urcite nasli. :cheers:


----------



## SunshineBB

metropoly_sk said:


> ak to zosumamrizujem tak to vychadza takto. (staci si preklikat stranky)
> 
> Niekto sem da baner z KE - hnus, šed,
> Niekto sem da banner z BA - podme sa zblaznit z toho,


ak to zosumarizujem tak nevies prijat fakty, alebo si proste slepy ak nevidis, ze na ten poprad a nocnu BA sa ziadny kosicky nechyta .. uz sa s tym zmier, alebo sem postni nieco, co ostatnym vyrazi dych (ako ten Poprad) , lebo zalievat to tu stovkami takmer identickych stale rovnakych fotografii Kosic a lamentovat ze sa nikomu nepacia je detinske


----------



## SunshineBB

metropoly_sk said:


> nedavno som tu videl banner so srdieckami a karnevalom ci cim.


to je ospravelnenie alebo vyhovorka? takze mi mozme mat rovnako trapny banner, zato ze uz tu taky niekedy bol?


----------



## marish

metropoly_sk said:


> na balonovej fieste zvyknu byt balony z roznych krajin a letia v desiatkach, iny zaber som nenasiel. ale ty ho asi najdes skor.


urcite nenajdem, kedze na balonparty nevidim nic zaujimave. chcete snad spravit banner so zameranim na mesto, nie na podujatie, akych sa vo svete konaju stovky.



metropoly_sk said:


> nedavno som tu videl banner so srdieckami a karnevalom ci cim.


samozrejme, banner sa da spravit lubovolny, len potom neratajte s tym, ze bude nejak extra vysoko hodnoteny. tie tematicke, ak nemaju nejaky naozaj vypointovany motiv vacsinou ludia zvozia pod ciernu zem.

priklad: ak by sem v posledny den tour de france francuzi hodili dynamicky zaber na peloton ficiaci 60kmh z nejakej horskej premie, urcite by dostal vyssie hodnotenie, ako celosvetovo nie az tak znamy maraton mieru. 



metropoly_sk said:


> B) turista v noci spozna aj nas Dom sv Alzbety.


no a presne o tom cely cas hovorim. nocny zaber na dom *je* OK, nocny zaber na cele mesto s vysvietenymi hlavnymi cestami *nie je* OK.



metropoly_sk said:


> tato foto nieje z KE.


mas pravdu, mea culpa... ja uz vas dom vidim aj v skalici. :lol:



metropoly_sk said:


> Niekto sem da baner z KE - hnus, šed,
> Niekto sem da banner z BA - podme sa zblaznit z toho,


kludne bud nadalej sarkasticky, lenze zatial to tak naozaj vyzera. 
teda ja osobne by som dalsi banner dal ten popradsky, nevidim dovod preco by sa mali bannery priradovat podla zasluh (poctu userov) a nie podla toho, ci su alebo nie su pekne.


----------



## metropoly_sk

z vasich reakcii je jasne ze nieje ani len šanca... a to je ocividne. 

Kosicky maraton sice nieje znamejsi ako Tour De France ale je to vyznamne podujatie. Je to najstarsi maraton v europe a po Bostonskom najstarsi na svete. Nejaky pekny zaber na bezcov a dom sv alzbety by nemusel byt zly.
Kosice su hlavne historicke mesto a nezakladaju si na mrakodrapoch. Niekolko ich tu bolo stopnutych. Cize aj banner by mal byt historickeho charakteru. 

Ak by sa predsalen nakoniec rozhodovalo: 

ja osobne navrhujem tieto banery:



















a na zaver prikladam len tak jeden obrazok z KE


----------



## dustik

:dance:


----------



## tuomas666

nechapem, kosice urcite na baneri mozu byt, staci to spravne odfotit. neviem preco ale my slovaci si nevieme vazit co tu mame. (to sa presne tyka aj tu spominaneho maratonu) na vsetko pi*ujeme. no ja ked som bol v prahe a presiel som sa nejakou krasnou ulicou tak som nevidel dovod preco by nasa hlavna ulica mala oproti nim sa citit menejcenna. treba to len spravne prezentovat
nevidim jediny dovod preco by na banneri nemohol ten maraton byt. mozno by to nejakeho cudzinaca aj tuklo a neico by si o nasom meste a podujati zistil .... treba to prezentovat, prezentovat a prezentovat ...


----------



## metropoly_sk

a este jedna vec co ma napadla co by sa mohlo tykat tematiky baneru je to ze KE maju najstarsi ERB v Europe. ale samozrejme vyjde z toho zase len nejaka Šeď.


----------



## marish

metropoly_sk said:


> z vasich reakcii je jasne ze nieje ani len šanca... a to je ocividne.


v pripade, ze sa tu planujete hrat na nafucanych, pretoze zla zla bratislava vam nedovoli mat banner, tak nie je vobec potrebne pokracovat v akejkolvek debate. ja odzaciatku podporujem banner s domom, tak neviem o ktorych reakciach hovoris.

ak poskytnete kvalitny material na banner, nech sa paci. ak nie, nevidim dovod preco umelo pretlacovat na banner kosice. bolo by to nefer voci ostatnym slovenskym mestam, ktore maju pripravene kvalitnejsie bannery. naozaj nerozumiem, preco z kazdej prkotiny musite robit suboj bratislava vs. vychod. prednedavnom to bolo slovensko vs. bratislava, ale vsetci ostatni myslim uz pochopili, ze taketo handrkovanie nikam nevedie, iba par kosicanov v tom vytrvalo pokracuje. je mi to celkom luto, kedze mam z vychodu par velmi dobrych kamaratov, ktori nemaju vobec taketo zmyslanie.



metropoly_sk said:


> Kosicky maraton sice nieje znamejsi ako Tour De France ale je to vyznamne podujatie. Je to najstarsi maraton v europe a po Bostonskom najstarsi na svete. Nejaky pekny zaber na bezcov a dom sv alzbety by nemusel byt zly.
> Kosice su hlavne historicke mesto a nezakladaju si na mrakodrapoch. Niekolko ich tu bolo stopnutych. Cize aj banner by mal byt historickeho charakteru.


ale spat k banneru. ak sa vam podari najst nejaky pekny dynamicky zaber na bezcov z predchadzajucich rocnikov a vydrzite s bannerom pockat do 4.10. (pretoze davat banner s maratonom v nahodny den pocas roka by bola blbost), tak ja osobne nevidim problem tam dat aj ten maraton.


----------



## mikael77

veteran said:


> To ti nikto neberie, ale asi si bol jediný, kto niečo z KE aspoň pochválil. Asi nikto mimo KE (okrem teba) sa k tomu banneru nevyjadril.


Pravdupovediac, mne sa zatial ziaden banner z KE nejak velmi nepacil, lebo viem, ze sa urcite da najst aj ovela krajsi zaber..


----------



## mikael77

nech napisem aj nieco mudre: :cheers:

podmienky pridania na banner:
* use an image that has an urban theme
* image size 719 x 123 pixels, .JPG and 72 dpi
* no added text, flags, symbols or other markings on the banner
* provide the source (name and url) of the original image
* tell us what we are seeing on the image
* if you are a forum member and took the image yourself, please provide your user name

viac:
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=submit

cize ziadne logo EHMK2013


----------



## veteran

mikael77 said:


> Pravdupovediac, mne sa zatial ziaden banner z KE nejak velmi nepacil, lebo viem, ze sa urcite da najst aj ovela krajsi zaber..


Mne sa celkom pozdával ten, čo zobrazuje Hlavnú z Dómom z juhu. Chystám sa to nafotiť ešte raz, len čakám, kým odtiaľ odstránia to pódium, čo tam včera postavili.


----------



## Aan

ja len na ilustraciu znalosti navstevnikov a toho co poznaju prikladam ofoteny kusok o Slovensku z prirucky Lonely Planet Eastern Europe 2007










mozem doma nafotit aj priamo prirucku LP Czech and Slovak republic kde je viac highlightov Slovenska, aby ste tu mali objektivne co je ako zaujimave pre zahraniciarov

Lonely Planet moze spochybnovat naozaj len analfabet ktory ho nepozna

vacsina turistov ale aj tak pozna zo Slovenska jedine Bratislavu, kde sa zastavia na par hodin, v lepsom pripade prenocuju, ti naozaj pokrocili turisti navstivia este Tatry, no a nieco ine ako BA a Tatry navstivi zanedbatelna hrstka turistov, takze ked uz tak by sme mali davat to co poznaju ci mame najznamejsie, India tam asi tiez nebude davat nejake tretotriedne mesto ale da tam Delhi ci Agru s Taj mahalom


----------



## mikael77

Aan said:


> ja len na ilustraciu znalosti navstevnikov a toho co poznaju prikladam ofoteny kusok o Slovensku z prirucky Lonely Planet Eastern Europe 2007
> 
> ...
> 
> mozem doma nafotit aj priamo prirucku LP Czech and Slovak republic kde je viac highlightov Slovenska, aby ste tu mali objektivne co je ako zaujimave pre zahraniciarov
> 
> Lonely Planet moze spochybnovat naozaj len analfabet ktory ho nepozna
> 
> vacsina turistov ale aj tak pozna zo Slovenska jedine Bratislavu, kde sa zastavia na par hodin, v lepsom pripade prenocuju, ti naozaj pokrocili turisti navstivia este Tatry, no a nieco ine ako BA a Tatry navstivi zanedbatelna hrstka turistov, takze ked uz tak by sme mali davat to co poznaju ci mame najznamejsie, India tam asi tiez nebude davat nejake tretotriedne mesto ale da tam Delhi ci Agru s Taj mahalom


co ma tvoj prispevok spolocne s banermi? asi si nepochopil, ze tu nejde o ziadne porovnavanie miest na slovensku...vsak? a uz vobec nechapem, co do toho miesas navstevnost turistov...
a preco by india nedala nejake tretotriedne mesto ked ma co ukazat???
pozri sa na dnesny baner.. tiez to nie je najznamejsie mesto z Brazilie a je tam..


----------



## metropoly_sk

Aan said:


> no a nieco ine ako BA a Tatry navstivi zanedbatelna hrstka turistov


zaujimave, potom tych nieco okolo 300 000 turistov rocne v KE je akoze kto? ja s mojou rodinou? :bash: potom tatry a bratislavu navstivuje 5 milionov turistov rocne ak tych 300 000 v KE je len hrstka.

Ziadal som vas aby ste s tymto prestali a dalej pokracujete tu s nejakymi porovnaniami. Tak dalej roztacate nezastavitelny kolotoc.

mam neskutocnu radost. ak vas to bavi, nech sa paci.


----------



## Kvietok

Ja sa vzdy strasne cudujem ako na to ludom ako Milan ci Aan ostatni tak radi skocia ...


----------



## metropoly_sk

Je ocividne ze je tu niekolko ludi, ktori idu proti KE. Pretoze stale si nieco najdu aby mohli dat najavo to co som uz spominal.


----------



## vlaDyka

mikael77 said:


> ...pozri sa na dnesny baner.. tiez to nie je najznamejsie mesto z Brazilie a je tam..


pre pokracovanie temy : dnesny banner Londriny je ukazkou toho, ako sa da pozriet a zachytit na prvy (a uprimne, aj na druhy a treti :lol: ) pohlad nie velmi pohladna zastavba.










Alebo vid ine pohlady : 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=2219261#post2219261, 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=8728488#post8728488, 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23774410&postcount=30 dole, 

alebo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=2219261&postcount=22.


----------



## Svrcek20

Kvietok said:


> Ja sa vzdy strasne cudujem ako na to ludom ako Milan ci Aan ostatni tak radi skocia ...


Ja nie nech si kazdy pise co chce aj tak su to somariny a tiez sa mi nepaci tento offtopic. Jedine co by sme mali robit je uploadovat fotky a sa k tomu povie co je na tej fotke zle a to je vsetko a potom dakto iny daco posle zas sa to moze okomentovat ale nikoho nezaujimaju nejake pomery v danom meste ci regione ved ako moze niekto hodnotit mesta na zakalde jednej veci ked tam nebol pripadne bol maximalne 2 dni v zivote.. nepaci sa mi ze ako Slovaci nedrzime spolu ale sa len vydelujeme a urazame.. berme si v tomto smere priklad zo zapadnych krajin*, ked uz sa tu poniektory hrate na tu zapadnu Europu 

*(AT, DE, USA)..
Tolko moj nazor na toto vsetko co tu vidim


----------



## mikael77

vlaDyka said:


> pre pokracovanie temy : dnesny banner Londriny je ukazkou toho, ako sa da pozriet a zachytit na prvy (a uprimne, aj na druhy a treti :lol: ) pohlad nie velmi pohladna zastavba.
> 
> ...
> Alebo vid ine pohlady :
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=2219261#post2219261,
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=8728488#post8728488,
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23774410&postcount=30 dole,
> 
> alebo http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=2219261&postcount=22.


suhlasim, ze mesto z inych pohladov z dialky nevyzera nejako uchvatne, ale ked sa pozeram na to blizsie, tak sa mi celkom paci, je tam vela zelene


----------



## metropoly_sk

*navrhy*

niektore zo sckeskovych zberov.


----------



## mikael77

metropoly_sk said:


> niektore zo sckeskovych zberov.


ee... snad este ten treti alebo stvrty, ale tie farby nie su pekne... asi nebolo najkrajsie pocasie


----------



## Kvietok

Nj nevyrazne... Metro skus uz nieco ine.


----------



## zepp

kosicki fotografi, skuste odfotit panoramu z balkona csakyho palaca... (palac knih)... da sa tam vtesnat (z prava do lava):* mestianske domy na hlavnej, hlavna ul. , sev. veza domu sv. alzbety, divadlo, fontana s parkom, premonstr, kostol, immaculata, andras. palac, mestianske domy na druhej strane hlavnej, potok cez hlavnu* (skoda, ze uz bez tej sochy draka) *a veza frantiskanskeho (?) kostola*... pekny zaber moze byt podvecer, hoc aj z pod balkona... potom to hodit do photoshopu a mozme zacat porovnavat


----------



## veteran

zepp said:


> kosicki fotografi, skuste odfotit panoramu z balkona csakyho palaca... (palac knih)... da sa tam vtesnat (z prava do lava):* mestianske domy na hlavnej, hlavna ul. , sev. veza domu sv. alzbety, divadlo, fontana s parkom, premonstr, kostol, immaculata, andras. palac, mestianske domy na druhej strane hlavnej, potok cez hlavnu* (skoda, ze uz bez tej sochy draka) *a veza frantiskanskeho (?) kostola*... pekny zaber moze byt podvecer, hoc aj z pod balkona... potom to hodit do photoshopu a mozme zacat porovnavat


To som už skúšal. Prekáža tam stĺp VO. Radšej spod balkóna. 
Panorámu bolo treba fotiť, keď tam HC oslavovalo titul :lol: To by bol baneer :nuts:

Trocha poupravované bannery:


----------



## metropoly_sk

veteran said:


>


Tieto dve ak by sa trochu este upravila kvalita by som bral. mam ich zdroje vo formate jpg od sckeska (vo velkom formate). s jeho suhlasom samozrejme.

Dom sv alzbety je velmi dobry namet. Vela turistov ho obdivuje ak idem okolo.


----------



## SunshineBB

metropoly_sk said:


> Tieto dve ak by sa trochu este upravila kvalita by som bral. mam ich zdroje vo formate jpg od sckeska (vo velkom formate). s jeho suhlasom samozrejme.
> 
> Dom sv alzbety je velmi dobry namet. Vela turistov ho obdivuje ak idem okolo.


ten prvy je pekny, ale tie kopce by mohli byt zelene a strechy viac cervene, zivsie, aby to neposobilo tak smutne, a ako ja zvyknem hovorit, šede ...


----------



## metropoly_sk

SunshineBB said:


> ten prvy je pekny, ale tie kopce by mohli byt zelene a strechy viac cervene, zivsie, aby to neposobilo tak smutne, a ako ja zvyknem hovorit, šede ...


skusim sa s tym dnes pohrat vecer. ten sa paci skutocne aj mne. Myslim ze to bolo fotene z Hiltonu.


----------



## SunshineBB

metropoly_sk said:


> skusim sa s tym dnes pohrat vecer. ten sa paci skutocne aj mne. Myslim ze to bolo fotene z Hiltonu.


resp. my tu mame dneska 34 stupnov a u vas je to asi rovnako, ale na oblohe ani mracik, ta ista fotka za dnesneho pocasia, ak nie je sparno a zla viditelnost by bola idealna


----------



## zuzana

*compilation*


----------



## santiago calatrava

metropoly_sk said:


> no mne sa nezda ze je az tak cisto zeby bol dobry zaber. skusim sa predsalen pohrat s tym o ktorom sa bavime.
> 
> zatial pridavam dalsie namety z KE. ohlad, ktory spominal SEEM.


Ten spodny nema chybu. :cheersajte ten.


----------



## Joey_T

Prečo mám taký pocit, že dnešný banner tu už bol?



dustik said:


> nadherny banner, co tak keby sme si dali Slovnaft, ^^





zuzana said:


> rozoznas archeologicke vykopavky od tovarne?  persepolis je nadherne miesto.



edit: Asi došlo ku chybe pri nahrádzaní minulomesačných bannerov, a banner, ktorý bol 24. deň minulý mesiac nebol nahradený novým, keďže tento tu bol presne pred mesiacom. Link na banner je vždy rovnaký, len posledné číslo sa vždy mení


Code:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/[B]24[/B].jpg


----------



## milan11

metropoly_sk said:


> cize s mrakmi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a ten ktory sme chceli upravit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a este tieto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tak vyberajte.



Uplna katatrofa. hno:uke:

Jeden horsi ako druhy, z toho sa naozaj neda nic vybrat ani pod vplyvom drog. 

Tie prve dva bannery poukazuju na cast mesta, ktora sa s ostatnymi europskymi, ani svetovymi absolutne neda ani porovnat - nepravidelna, sice historicka zastavba s biedne vyzerajucimi domcekami, ktore posobia skor zufalym dojmom, rozhodne ani jeden z nich nikoho ani nezaujme. hno:

Treti banner - komunisticky zaber zo 60-tych rokov, riadne hnusny.

Stvrty banner - ani nema vyznam komentovat

Piaty banner - komunisticky zaber z konca 80-tych rokov, absolutne vsedny, nicim ani najmenej nezaujme, proste zufalstvo.


*Na zaver pre Kosicanov*:
Prestante, preboha, uz s tymi retardovanymi recami a komplexami o nejakej vasej utopickej nenavisti Slovenska proti Kosiciam a vychodnarom celkovo.
Bol tu postnuty iba jeden banner z Popradu - co je tiez vychod - a okamzite zaujal, bol pochvaleny a dokonca aj objektivne vyhlaseny ako krajsi, ako tie doterajsie bratislavske.
Takze nikto ziadne predsudky voci Vychodu nema, ponuknite jednoducho pekny banner a bude urcite prijaty pozitivne.
Ak na to ale nemate, tak tu ziadny banner nasilu neprtlacajte, iba zbytocne vzbudzujete v ludoch negativne emocie.


----------



## veteran

milan11 said:


> Tie prve dva bannery poukazuju na cast mesta, ktora sa s ostatnymi europskymi, ani svetovymi absolutne neda ani porovnat - nepravidelna, sice historicka zastavba s biedne vyzerajucimi domcekami, ktore posobia skor zufalym dojmom, rozhodne ani jeden z nich nikoho ani nezaujme. hno:


Neuveriteľné... :wtf:


----------



## mikael77

veteran said:


> Neuveriteľné... :wtf:


nechaj tak, ja som uz zistil, ze je to len provokater, co chce silou mocou rozputavat flamewar medzi vychodom a zapadom... este raz nechaj tak:cheers:


----------



## metropoly_sk

milan11 said:


> Uplna katatrofa. hno:uke:
> 
> Jeden horsi ako druhy, z toho sa naozaj neda nic vybrat ani pod vplyvom drog.


No na zaklade tvojho umeleckeho diela, ktore si tu zanechal vidim ze si poriadne vyfičaný z tych drog. Pekny den ti prajem. a vela stastia do zivota.


----------



## francek

Čaute všetci, ja som autorom tej popradsko-tatranskej fotky. Teší ma, že zaujala, dozvedel som sa o tom včera vďaka Pederaz-ovi. 
Ešte som si nestihol prejsť všetko podstatné na týchto stránkach a zatiaľ nie som úplne v obraze, ale už zhruba viem, o čo ide. Mám aké-také skúsenosti s fotením a zverejňovaním fotiek na fotoportáloch a trochu aj odhad, aké fotky by mohli zaujať nezúčastnené publikum a mať čancu na úspech. Aj keď na druhej strane niekedy je ťažko odhadnúť, na čo budú dávať hodnotitelia dôraz... 
Z fotiek, ktoré som na tomto fóre videl, ma zaujali tieto: z bratislavských tá večerná s mostom SNP a hradom (vlastne sú tu dve podobné) a panoráma z nadhľadu z ufa či odkiaľ to bolo fotené. Z košických len panoráma Hlavnej ulice za večerného svetla a prípadne aj tie kreslené obrázky, ale to by asi bolo treba nafotiť za pekného svetla a pekne pospájať... Z ostatných, dúfam, že to nevyznie neskromne, len tá moja popradsko-tatranská. Je tu síce viac pekných fotiek, ale podľa môjho názoru sa buď tematicky alebo výtvarne/kompozične nehodia na banner s danými podmienkami. Neskôr k tomu napíšem viac, teraz musím pracovať ) Zatiaľ sa majte!
francek


----------



## SunshineBB

milan11 said:


> Uplna katatrofa. hno:uke:
> 
> Jeden horsi ako druhy, z toho sa naozaj neda nic vybrat ani pod vplyvom drog.


^^
^^



veteran said:


> Neuveriteľné... :wtf:





mikael77 said:


> nechaj tak, ja som uz zistil, ze je to len provokater, co chce silou mocou rozputavat flamewar medzi vychodom a zapadom... este raz nechaj tak:cheers:





metropoly_sk said:


> No na zaklade tvojho umeleckeho diela, ktore si tu zanechal vidim ze si poriadne vyfičaný z tych drog. Pekny den ti prajem. a vela stastia do zivota.


preco to proste nemoze ostat bez reakcie? musia sa traja na to chytit a vyjadrovat sa? 

veteran: co konkretne je neuveritelne? 

mikael77: Milan je z Dolneho Kubina, neviem preco sme zase tahas zapad vs. vychod :bash:

metropoly_sk: Aj jeho nazor je nazor, za to ze sa mu nepacia fotografie, tak musi brat drogy a musi byt poriadne vyficany? to potom droguje kazdy komu sa nepaci tvoja fotka? hno:


----------



## metropoly_sk

SunshineBB said:


> metropoly_sk: Aj jeho nazor je nazor, za to ze sa mu nepacia fotografie, tak musi brat drogy a musi byt poriadne vyficany? to potom droguje kazdy komu sa nepaci tvoja fotka? hno:


1. to nieje moja foto a po 2. tie drogy spominal on sam.:wave:

Cize ake to bannery prichadzaju do uvahy? z bratislavy a ten popradsky? nech v tom mame jasno.nehc ich niekto postne ktore to presne boli.


----------



## mikael77

metropoly_sk said:


> 1. to nieje moja foto a po 2. tie drogy spominal on sam.:wave:
> 
> Cize ake to bannery prichadzaju do uvahy? z bratislavy a ten popradsky? nech v tom mame jasno.nehc ich niekto postne ktore to presne boli.


ja si myslim, ze aj ta kosicka hlavna ul. moze byt... 
a nech si zahlasuju ludia...


----------



## mikael77

SunshineBB said:


> ...
> mikael77: Milan je z Dolneho Kubina, neviem preco sme zase tahas zapad vs. vychod :bash:
> ...


mne je to to uplne jedno odkial je milan11, len som si prezeral viacero jeho prispevkov a vsade sa to zvrhlo na debatu zapad vs. vychod.. cim to asi bude?


----------



## metropoly_sk

mikael77 said:


> ja si myslim, ze aj ta kosicka hlavna ul. moze byt...
> a nech si zahlasuju ludia...


ja nechcem, hlasovat, len chcem vidiet co sa vlastne este vybralo mimo KE.


----------



## SunshineBB

kedy je vlastne na rade nas banner? ma vyznam teraz nad tym rozmyslat? radsej este skusajme kvantum dalsich fotiek a rozhodovat sa mozeme aj 2 tyzdne predtym


----------



## marish

pokial viem, tak nie je ziadne poradie. banner sa posle JANovi a on mu prideli volny datum.

ja som momentalne za popradsko-tatransky. chcelo by to nejake hlasovanie, uz sa tu mesiac vybera, tak by sa to uz zislo uzavriet. vsak to nie je posledny banner, ktory slovensko bude mat.


----------



## SunshineBB

ja som za *Poprad *( a mnoho cudzincov iste pozna aj slovne spojenie Poprad - Tatry 2006 )


----------



## wuane

Ved normalne dajme hlasovat.Ak chceme mimoBA banner,tak BA nech tento krat nie su zaradene.Dajme tam ten Poprad,par Kosickych a ja neviem co este aje vybavene.Lepsie ako sa tu uz dva tyzdne hadat.


----------



## marish

kludne nech sa da aj BA banner, tento krat je myslim jasne, ze by to nevyhral.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> Ved normalne dajme hlasovat.Ak chceme mimoBA banner,tak BA nech tento krat nie su zaradene.Dajme tam ten Poprad,par Kosickych a ja neviem co este aje vybavene.Lepsie ako sa tu uz dva tyzdne hadat.


neviem preco by sme tam mali dat radsej par kosickych ak je ten bratislavsky lepsi ako vsetky KE dokopy (moj subjektivny nazor, nevnucujem ho nikomu, aby sa tu zase nevyrojili krdle kosicanov) , ja chcem mat konecne banner ktory pekne reprezentuje SLOVENSKO a je mi jedno aj keby to bol zaber z Hornej na Dolnu, mne to neprekaza .. ale nech je konecne dobry, lebo tie predtym boli pravdupovediac otrasne (zase moj subjektivny nazor) ..


----------



## wuane

okej,budem verit v objektivnost nas vsetkych a mozeme dat aj banner z BA.Vlastne,ked sa tak nad tym zamyslim,ja o tom nerozhodujem.:lol:


----------



## metropoly_sk

Musim sa vyjadrit:

1. keby veteran nezakrocil, tak by sa to tu viezlo este pekne dlhu dobu. 

2. doterajsie bannery ktore boli zo slovenska na SSC ako banner boli na tej urovni ako dnes kosice. Uvidime ako dopadne hlasovanie. 

*3. podrobne budem sledovat vsetky navrhnute bannery a budem ich posudzovat podla tych kriterii, ktore boli preukazane voci navrhnutym bannerom z KE, pretoze pri nich sa zo vsetkych stran objavili najprisnejsie kriteria, ktore mal banner splnat !!!!! Podla tych kriterii by nevyhovoval ani banner z 1.7. z BA !!!!!*


----------



## veteran

francek said:


> Veteran, žiadam Ťa, aby si stiahol moju fotku z návrhu na banner. Neprajem si, aby ktokoľvek manipuloval s mojimi fotkami bez predchádzajúcej dohody. A nechcem vidieť odpoveď, že sa tam nepíše o tom, že nemôžeš poslať chudziu fotku.


Vybavené ako si žiadal. 
Ospravedlňujem sa ti, chcel som len skončiť tieto čudesné invektívne debaty, keďže niektorí chceli mať na banneri Tatry. Myslel som, že nebudú voči tomu námietky. Priznávam, konal som nepremyslene.


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ a nestresujte ten poprasky banner sa bude dat kludne zmenit, ak bude vylepseny.


----------



## SunshineBB

metropoly_sk said:


> *3. podrobne budem sledovat vsetky navrhnute bannery a budem ich posudzovat podla tych kriterii, ktore boli preukazane voci navrhnutym bannerom z KE, pretoze pri nich sa zo vsetkych stran objavili najprisnejsie kriteria, ktore mal banner splnat !!!!! Podla tych kriterii by nevyhovoval ani banner z 1.7. z BA !!!!!*


to je paranoja hno: (vrat sa do reality, a pozri sa triezvymi ocami na fotky vasich Kosic)


----------



## veteran

SunshineBB said:


> to je paranoja hno: (vrat sa do reality, a pozri sa triezvymi ocami na fotky vasich Kosic)


Ale samozrejme... 
Chceš povedať, že banner z 1.7. *podotýkam vybraný bez akéhokoľvek hlasovania* (toľko kritizovaný postup u KE-bannera), je lepší, než ten dnešný? hno: To hádam nie hno:


----------



## Qwert

Blahoželám Košiciam, ale jedným dychom dodávam, že by som si vedel predstaviť aj lepší košický banner. Tú najkrajšiu a najzaujímavejšiu budovu ani poriadne nie je vidieť, čim ale nechcem povedať, že je to vyslovene škaredý banner. Nebol to podľa mňa ten najšťastnejší výber, veteran, preto by najmä pre budúcnosť bolo lepšie niečo vybrať najskôr v tomto threade... (ale bez nekonečných flamov).


----------



## metropoly_sk

SunshineBB said:


> to je paranoja hno: (vrat sa do reality, a pozri sa triezvymi ocami na fotky vasich Kosic)


to nieje ziadna paranoja. Ked sa pozriem ake banery z BA ste tu v celom threade vychvalili tak to je jednoznacne !!!

a este raz tvrdim ukaze to dnesne hlasovanie za kosicky banner kde je pravda.


----------



## veteran

Qwert said:


> Blahoželám Košiciam, ale jedným dychom dodávam, že by som si vedel predstaviť aj lepší košický banner. Tú najkrajšiu a najzaujímavejšou budovu ani poriadne nie je vidieť. Nebol to teda podľa mňa ten najšťastnejší výber, veteran a preto by, najmä pre budúcnosť, bolo lepšie niečo vybrať najskôr v tomto threade...


Vyjadrím sa teraz súhrnne:

Košický banner som poslal adminovi, pretože ma už vyslovene vytáčali priblblé poznámky niektorých zadubencov, ktorí navyše podľa mňa kládli prehnané podmienky a pripomienky ku ktorémukoľvek návrhu z KE. Nemyslím, že je dnešný banner tragédia, možno v budúcnosti sa nájde lepší záber. Je pravda, že som konal dosť nepremyslene, ale len som chcel zamedziť ďalšiemu de facto spamovaniu vlákna nezmyselnými poznámkami na Košice. Chcel som dokázať, že poznámky niektorých na bennery z KE sú neopodstatnené, čo sa potvrdzuje pri dnešnom hlasovaní.

Keďže sa tu dnes zase začali objavovať poznámky na banner, tak som chcel poslať aj Tatry, ako kompromis, aby sa niektorí nebodaj necítili ukrátení alebo dotknutí. Áno opäť som konal zbytočne rýchlo, za čo sa ospravedlňujem aj autorovi fotky Tatier. Admin bol požiadaný, aby ten banner nedával, že autor ho chce upraviť. Ubezpečujem, že už v živote nebudem posielať žiadne bannery. Ale garantujem vám, že si posvietim na akýkoľvek návrh a budem ho komentovať rovnako, ako boli komentované všetky košické návrhy. Panuje tu totiž nerovnaký meter, 1. júla sa tu nekritizoval banner BA, ktorý bol, jemne povedané, oničom, čo dúfam uzná väčšina z vás. 

Chcel som len ukončiť túto "vojnu", preto som konal nepremyslene a zbrklo, a teraz mi je to ľúto. Nemyslel som si, že sa to takto zvrtne...


----------



## metropoly_sk

treba pouzivat rovnaky meter na vsetky navrhy a treba brat fotaky a fotit. ja zacnem


----------



## francek

Ďakujem. 

Keď som sa o týchto stránkach dozvedel od Pederaz-a, tiež som mohol túto fotku poslať ako jednotlivec bez ohľadu na nejaké fóra. O to však nemám záujem. Ak sa na tomto fóre dohodne alebo odhlasuje, že by sa mala poslať, tak nech sa pošle, ale určite nie bez môjho vedomia a upravená pre mňa neželateľným spôsobom. 

Stále neviem, podľa čoho sa vyberajú fotky na banner. Ale tak či onak, myslím, že po dnešku sa nemusíme plašiť a radšej vyberme fotku, ktorá nás naozaj bude reprezentovať. Zahoďme za hlavu žabomyšie spory typu Bratislava vs. Košice, východ vs. západ, sever vs. juh a pod. V podmienkach sa píše aj nasledujúce: 
"...if you are more concearned about just having your city up there, than you are providing us a high quality banner, than please don't send it in."

Prezrime si najlepšie bannery z archívu, skúsme pochopiť, prečo uspeli a snažme sa vybrať resp. nafotiť podobne dobré. Prezrime si aj najhoršie hodnotené a snažme sa takýchto "výtvorov" vyvarovať. Prečítajme si komentáre, čo sa na fotkách páči a čo nie.

Aby sa to zbytočne nepreťahovalo, určme si dátum, kedy sa návrhy uzavrú a hlasujme o nich. 

Alebo sa na toto fórum vykašlime a robme si každý čo chce...


----------



## tuomas666

ja som spokojny, je tu banner z mojho mesta, nehovorim ze je najkrajssi ale da sa nato pozerat. ostatnym nespokojnym prispiavetelom len tolko, ze toto forum dnes nekonci a sanca na zverejnenie ich vysnivaneho bannera este urcite pride (a nie jedna). ja vam do toho kecat nebudem dajte si tam potom co chcete ked to uznate za vhodne.


----------



## SunshineBB

veteran said:


> Ale samozrejme...
> Chceš povedať, že banner z 1.7. *podotýkam vybraný bez akéhokoľvek hlasovania* (toľko kritizovaný postup u KE-bannera), je lepší, než ten dnešný? hno: To hádam nie hno:


ukaz mi, kde som napisal ze ten bratislavsky je lepsi


----------



## Ayran

francek said:


> Ďakujem.
> 
> Keď som sa o týchto stránkach dozvedel od Pederaz-a, tiež som mohol túto fotku poslať ako jednotlivec bez ohľadu na nejaké fóra. O to však nemám záujem. Ak sa na tomto fóre dohodne alebo odhlasuje, že by sa mala poslať, tak nech sa pošle, ale určite nie bez môjho vedomia a upravená pre mňa neželateľným spôsobom.
> 
> Stále neviem, podľa čoho sa vyberajú fotky na banner. Ale tak či onak, myslím, že po dnešku sa nemusíme plašiť a radšej vyberme fotku, ktorá nás naozaj bude reprezentovať. Zahoďme za hlavu žabomyšie spory typu Bratislava vs. Košice, východ vs. západ, sever vs. juh a pod. V podmienkach sa píše aj nasledujúce:
> "...if you are more concearned about just having your city up there, than you are providing us a high quality banner, than please don't send it in."
> 
> Prezrime si najlepšie bannery z archívu, skúsme pochopiť, prečo uspeli a snažme sa vybrať resp. nafotiť podobne dobré. Prezrime si aj najhoršie hodnotené a snažme sa takýchto "výtvorov" vyvarovať. Prečítajme si komentáre, čo sa na fotkách páči a čo nie.
> 
> Aby sa to zbytočne nepreťahovalo, určme si dátum, kedy sa návrhy uzavrú a hlasujme o nich.
> 
> Alebo sa na toto fórum vykašlime a robme si každý čo chce...


typujem ze tu vojnu mozeme vediet aj v hlasovani pri banneri :bash: typicka zavist slovakov ... nedoprajeme si ale radsej toho druheho potopime ako by sme mu mali dopriat...

a tiez si myslim ze neni spravne len tak hadzat banneri bez suhlasov a uprav .... na dalsi banner mame cas ale zremje sa vseci zhodneme ze najprezentativnejsi banner pre slovensko su tatry a spolu z popradskou panoramou vytvaraju krasnu sceneriu takze toto by urcite mal byt dalsi banner


----------



## metropoly_sk

nevyhovujuce:




























vyhovujuce a zverejnene











Tym kosickym s avycitalo ze je to pohlad na strechy. ten bratislavsky nieje to iste? 

asi tu niekde vidim cely ten rozdiel v tom metri.


----------



## Aan

myslim ze sa tento thread moze pokojne zavriet, nikam nevedie a kazdy kto chce nech posiela priamo navrhy na bannery, kedze zjavne tu nejde o nejaku dohodu, ja to tak uz urcite nebudem riesit a tiez budem rovno posielat bannery bez akejkolvek diskusie

EDIT: oba posledne slovenske bannery boli mizerne, bol tu lepsi zaber z KE ktory bol dost dobry, boli tu mnou postnute pekne zabery BA, bol tu krasny poprad, napriek tomu posledne dva bannery spravili akurat tak hanbu slovensku


----------



## SunshineBB

metropoly_sk said:


> nevyhovujuce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vyhovujuce a zverejnene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tym kosickym s avycitalo ze je to pohlad na strechy. ten bratislavsky nieje to iste?
> 
> asi tu niekde vidim cely ten rozdiel v tom metri.


na kazdom kosickom banneri su panelaky , na bratislavskom ani jeden .. na kosickych chybaju vyrazne dominanty , na bratislavskom je zachyteny aj Dóm, aj vyskove budovy .. a to je ten bratislavsky katastrofalny .. stale nechapem o akom dvojakom metry to hovoris

1: 3 kostolne veze a panelove sidlisko v pozadi 
2: doslova nic .. par budov pri sebe, to ma byt akoze banner? alebo chcete svetu ukazat ze aj vy mate Hilton
3: je tam vsetko a nic, dom nie je poriadne vidiet lebo je malicky , Hilton je zakryty, a vzadu opat seda betonova dzungla


----------



## metropoly_sk

SunshineBB said:


> na kazdom kosickom banneri su panelaky , na bratislavskom ani jeden .. na kosickych chybaju vyrazne dominanty , na bratislavskom je zachyteny aj Dóm, aj vyskove budovy .. a to je ten bratislavsky katastrofalny .. stale nechapem o akom dvojakom metry to hovoris


o nijakom. mas pravdu. v tych banneroch je neskutocny rozdiel. Ten bratislavsky je tip top, ten kosicky je lunik 9.


----------



## SunshineBB

metropoly_sk said:


> o nijakom. mas pravdu. v tych banneroch je neskutocny rozdiel. *Ten bratislavsky je tip top, ten kosicky je lunik 9*.





SunshineBB said:


> na kazdom kosickom banneri su panelaky , na bratislavskom ani jeden .. na kosickych chybaju vyrazne dominanty , na bratislavskom je zachyteny aj Dóm, aj vyskove budovy .. *a to je ten bratislavsky katastrofalny* .. stale nechapem o akom dvojakom metry to hovoris


ty si retardovaný?


----------



## Phill

metropoly_sk said:


> o nijakom. mas pravdu. v tych banneroch je neskutocny rozdiel. Ten bratislavsky je tip top, ten kosicky je lunik 9.


tak tomu ver !


----------



## francek

Ani jeden z nich nie je dobrý, aj napriek tomu, že bratislavský bol zverejnený (viď komentáre pod ním v archíve), čím sa nechcem nijako dotknúť autorov. Máme tu oveľa lepšie fotky, či už z Bratislavy alebo Košíc. Vo svojom prvom príspevku na 52. strane som spomínal, ktoré sa mi páčia, ale to neznamená, že by sa nedali vylepšiť. Tak zobrať foťáky a hurá do mesta fotiť, skúšať nájsť najlepšie pohľady, najlepšie počasie a najlepšie svetlo. Nejde len o to mať nejaký banner, snažme sa urobiť taký, že aj ľudia, ktorí v živote nepočuli o nejakej Bratislave, Košiciach, Poprade či Tatrách, povedali "wow, to je super, tam chcem ísť!" :banana:


----------



## SunshineBB

francek said:


> Ani jeden z nich nie je dobrý, aj napriek tomu, že bratislavský bol zverejnený (viď komentáre pod ním v archíve), čím sa nechcem nijako dotknúť autorov. Máme tu oveľa lepšie fotky, či už z Bratislavy alebo Košíc. Vo svojom prvom príspevku na 52. strane som spomínal, ktoré sa mi páčia, ale to neznamená, že by sa nedali vylepšiť. Tak zobrať foťáky a hurá do mesta fotiť, skúšať nájsť najlepšie pohľady, najlepšie počasie a najlepšie svetlo. Nejde len o to mať nejaký banner, snažme sa urobiť taký, že aj ľudia, ktorí v živote nepočuli o nejakej Bratislave, Košiciach, Poprade či Tatrách, povedali "wow, to je super, tam chcem ísť!" :banana:


tu sa toho nedockas, lebo su tu isty ludia, ktory musia preferovat svoje mesto aj ked na banneri nema co ponuknut  ... objektivita je tu nulova ...


----------



## marish

SunshineBB said:


> no co , Kosicania si banner odkrutili, teraz mozu byt pokojni, prisiel cas na dalsich, uz nemusia srdcervuco vyberat to mensie zlo z tej tisicky KE navrhov


:yes:


veteran said:


> Hádam si nemám od teba pýtať povolenie? Prečítaj si toto. Píše sa tam niekde o hlasovaní. Nie. Nikto to tak nerobí, len my sa tu naťahujeme na volovinách. Pokiaľ viem, tak bannery nie sú prideľované na nejaký dátum ani nijakej krajine. Takže kto-kedy-čo pošle, a bude voľný termín, tak sa to tam dá.
> 
> Končím túto debatu, ktorá nevedie nikde. Vyberajte si, hlasujte koľko chcete.


si sa veru predviedol. hlavne, ze tu viaceri vraveli (a nie len kosicania, lebo vidim, ze na tom vam neskutocne zalezi), ze ta druha fotka hlavnej je pouzitelnejsia. neviem preco si sa tak bal hlasovania?
nezober si to v zlom, ale nabuduce radsej 2x premyslaj a raz klikaj.


metropoly_sk said:


> Musim sa vyjadrit:
> 
> 1. keby veteran nezakrocil, tak by sa to tu viezlo este pekne dlhu dobu.
> 
> 2. doterajsie bannery ktore boli zo slovenska na SSC ako banner boli na tej urovni ako dnes kosice. Uvidime ako dopadne hlasovanie.
> 
> *3. podrobne budem sledovat vsetky navrhnute bannery a budem ich posudzovat podla tych kriterii, ktore boli preukazane voci navrhnutym bannerom z KE, pretoze pri nich sa zo vsetkych stran objavili najprisnejsie kriteria, ktore mal banner splnat !!!!! Podla tych kriterii by nevyhovoval ani banner z 1.7. z BA !!!!!*


1. mohol si hocikedy poziadat qwerta aby editol prvy post a zacal hlasovanie. takisto ho mohol poziadat veteran.
2. super pristup: nie je to horsie, ako to co tu bolo, tak naco sa snazit viac.
3. tesim sa na tvoju objektivitu! a to myslim tentokrat vazne.


Ayran said:


> typujem ze tu vojnu mozeme vediet aj v hlasovani pri banneri :bash: typicka zavist slovakov ... nedoprajeme si ale radsej toho druheho potopime ako by sme mu mali dopriat...


tak toto ma velmi zaujima. ty tam niekde vies vycitat, ako kto zahlasoval alebo naozaj iba tipujes, ze zli blavaci vam tam davaju 1/5 a ohromeni zahranicni 5/5?


----------



## marish

Aan said:


> myslim ze sa tento thread moze pokojne zavriet, nikam nevedie a kazdy kto chce nech posiela priamo navrhy na bannery, kedze zjavne tu nejde o nejaku dohodu, ja to tak uz urcite nebudem riesit a tiez budem rovno posielat bannery bez akejkolvek diskusie


pevne verim, ze vacsina forumerov ma dost rozumu na to, aby k tomuto nedoslo. hno:


----------



## wuane

Ze vas to este bavi.
Preukazala sa nasa Slovenska mentalita opat v pravom svetle.Niekto si vyberie banner,aj ked udajne s dobrym zamerom,a posle ho,aby nam vsetkym odlahcil a aby sme sa tu uz nemuseli hadat.:lol:Ze boli uplne spalene akekolvek principy demokracie,o poruseni autorskych prav ani nehovoriac,to mame akoze prehltnut.
OK.hno:
Ale ze neverite v zdravy a neskresleny usudok inteligentnych ludi na tomto fore to ma prekvapuje a zaraza uplne najviac.Hrajte sa na Kosice a Bratislavu a Zilinu kolko chcete ale o tom to nie je.Na Slovensku nemame take mesto ako NY alebo Tokyo,aby okamzite kazdy vedel o co ide a kde to je.Preto by sme sa mali o to viac snazit vybrat co najreprezentativnejsi Banner,a nech reprezentuje Slovensko.
Toto bolo urychlene zahojenie si nejakych bolaciek,nehovorim ze ten banner nie je pekny,ale na reprezentaciu Slovenska boli aj lepsi kandidati.Z Kosickych je tetno asi najlepsi co som videl,ale sposob ako bol vybrany a ostatne veci okolo toho,to je fakt hamba.


----------



## metropoly_sk

SunshineBB said:


> ty si retardovaný?


zrejme ta sklamem ale niesom.


----------



## metropoly_sk

*bez komentara*

schvaleny










neschvaleny


----------



## Ayran

marish said:


> tak toto ma velmi zaujima. ty tam niekde vies vycitat, ako kto zahlasoval alebo naozaj iba tipujes, ze zli blavaci vam tam davaju 1/5 a ohromeni zahranicni 5/5?


povedal som ze to museli byt hned blavaci ??? a mam dost uz tejto sakrarny ... quert premaz to cele nech len banneri a nech sa tu len hlasuje a davaju preco ano a preco nie komenty k bannerom inac to nema vyznam tento cely topic


----------



## mike.i

Wuane: súhlas.
Bez urážky autora dnešného bannera, nemyslím si, že je dobrý.
Kompozícia by aj mohla byť, ale prevedenie je zlé. Dóm ktorý doslova padá do ľava a sním aj celá fotka, nevýrazná obloha, a nevraviac o kvalite fotky.
Fakt nechcem nikoho uraziť, ale pravdou je, že k dokonalosti má ešte ďaleko.

Ad panoráma Košíc, písal som to už raz, osobne si nemyslím, že košice majú zážívnú panorámu, nie sme NY. Skôr by som sa sústredil na budovy, resp. ich zhluk. Čo v tomto ohlade splnil tento banner.

Metropoly: už by stačilo, nemyslíš?!


----------



## marish

Ayran said:


> povedal som ze to museli byt hned blavaci ??? a mam dost uz tejto sakrarny ... quert premaz to cele nech len banneri a nech sa tu len hlasuje a davaju preco ano a preco nie komenty k bannerom inac to nema vyznam tento cely topic





Ayran said:


> typujem ze tu vojnu mozeme vediet aj v hlasovani...


povedal by som, ze je jasne, aku vojnu tam ty vidis. ale mas pravdu, nebudem ti vkladat slova do ust. znova sa teda opytam, ako si to teda myslel? :dunno:


----------



## Ayran

marish said:


> povedal by som, ze je jasne, aku vojnu tam ty vidis. ale mas pravdu, nebudem ti vkladat slova do ust. znova sa teda opytam, ako si to teda myslel? :dunno:


znova ? 

a myslel som to tak ze , tým ktory boli proti košickemu banneru alebo proti tomu aby bol z kosic zrovna tento banner a nie ten , ktory navrhoval dany clovek tak hned to v hlasovani oznaci za slabe ...


----------



## kapibara

francek said:


> Zahoďme za hlavu žabomyšie spory
> ..


Francek, mas tam nadherne fotky. Prosim, uprav niektoru z nich podla tvojho uvazenia a posle sa na cakaciu listinu.  Samozrejme najprv sem, aby nevznikol dalsi dojem ze o nas bez nas. 
Minule som citala ( uz neviem v ktorom US threade to bolo ), nejaky chalan poslal par fotiek tuto na SSC a dostal ponuku z Tourist office Miami , ci nechce pracovat ako oficialny fotograf pre mesto Miami. Ponuku prijal . Takze zverejnovanie krasnych fotiek tuto na SSC moze mat pre talenty zaujimavy dopad. 

@vsetci - uz sa nenatahujte, Veteran sa ospravedlnil a uvedomuje si, ze jednal urychlene a nepremyslene. Radsej sa tesme, ze v kratkom casovom rozpati tu mame viacero fotiek zo Slovenska. A nasledujuca bude spickova. Ze Francek?


----------



## SunshineBB

Ayran said:


> a myslel som to tak ze , tým ktory boli proti košickemu banneru alebo proti tomu aby bol z kosic zrovna tento banner a nie ten , ktory navrhoval dany clovek tak hned to v hlasovani oznaci za slabe ...


ty si myslis ze na toto forum chodia tak sprosti ludia, aby hlasovali proti slovenskemu mestu? dal som mu 5 bodov, nie som zrejme objektivny, ale su to Kosice, druhe najvacsie a jedno z najkrajsich miest na Slovensku, a som hrdy ze su na banneri a reprezentuju nasu krajinu 

lenze vy toto nechcete vidiet, vsade hladate len krivdu ... myslim si ze len z Kosic tam mohol byt ovela krajsi banner, ale ked vam to niekto skritizuje, zrazu su vsetci proti vam .. ale vsak jebnite si tam ja US Steel, mne je to jedno , zda sa, ze vyberat tu nieco spolocnymi silami nema vyznam ..


----------



## Ayran

SunshineBB said:


> ty si myslis ze na toto forum chodia tak sprosti ludia, aby hlasovali proti slovenskemu mestu? dal som mu 5 bodov, nie som zrejme objektivny, ale su to Kosice, druhe najvacsie a jedno z najkrajsich miest na Slovensku, a som hrdy ze su na banneri a reprezentuju nasu krajinu
> 
> lenze vy toto nechcete vidiet, vsade hladate len krivdu ... myslim si ze len z Kosic tam mohol byt ovela krajsi banner, ale ked vam to niekto skritizuje, zrazu su vsetci proti vam .. ale vsak jebnite si tam ja US Steel, mne je to jedno , zda sa, ze vyberat tu nieco spolocnymi silami nema vyznam ..


krivdu netreba hladat  staci si precitat tento topic ...


----------



## tuomas666

pri tych "spolocnych silach" ktore tu vladnu by sme sa asi nedostali k zverejneniu ani bratislavskeho, ani kosickeho ani ziadneho bannera. tak sa necuduj ze sa to riesilo takto. ja si tiez nepamatam zeby som hlasoval za bratislavsky banner, ani si nepamatam zeby som si vyberal z nejakych viacerych bannerov.


----------



## SunshineBB

tuomas666 said:


> pri tych "spolocnych silach" ktore tu vladnu by sme sa asi nedostali k zverejneniu ani bratislavskeho, ani kosickeho ani ziadneho bannera. tak sa necuduj ze sa to riesilo takto. ja si tiez nepamatam zeby som hlasoval za bratislavsky banner, ani si nepamatam zeby som si vyberal z nejakych viacerych bannerov.


spravilo by sa hlasovanie, take ake je v zahlavi tohto vlakna, a bolo by to spravodlive ..


----------



## SunshineBB

myslim ze sa mozeme pohnut dalej, casu na dalsi banner je dost tak nech stoji za to , ja tu hadzem emocne vylevy, niektory schopne sekunduju 

hurba ciara _____________________________________________________

a ideme:


----------



## mike.i

^^ ee, padá to do prava, budova v zadu veľmi kričí, trošku menší zoom aby bolo vidieť aj celé svetlá pred fontánou, nie len polky. Možno by to bolo lepšie nasnímať v zime, až nebudú letné záhrady, teraz to pripomína mierne trhovisko. Alebo skúsiť cez deň, slnečný + nejaké mráčiky...


----------



## Aan

qwert, uz to tu zavri, je to uplne zbytocny thread, nebudeme debatovat a hlasovat o banneri a kazdy si posle co chce priamo tam kam sa ma



> If you would like to submit a banner, please make sure it complies with the following:
> use an image that has an urban theme
> image size 719 x 123 pixels, .JPG and 72 dpi
> no added text, flags, symbols or other markings on the banner
> provide the source (name and url) of the original image
> tell us what we are seeing on the image
> if you are a forum member and took the image yourself, please provide your user name
> 
> 
> In case you want your city up there for a special occasion, please provide the banner as soon as you can. Keep in mind the occasion is a reason why your city is up there, not the main theme for the banner. We try to get as many banners up there, but as there are only 365 days in a year, choices will be based on quality and the number of times a city has already been up there. Please check the banner archive first to see if your city has been selected recently. Also, if you are more concearned about just having your city up there, than you are providing us a high quality banner, than please don't send it in.
> 
> If you still think your banner is good enough to go, please send it along with the requested info to [email protected]. Forum members can also send a PM to Jan.


----------



## francek

Vďaka, kapibara  Tú popradsko-tatranskú fotku upravím a uploadnem do fóra. Potom by sme mali hlasovať o návrhoch a medzitým sa pokúsiť nafotiť ešte niečo lepšie. Pred chvíľou som písal veteranovi, postnem to aj tu: 


Dajme si termín napr. do konca týždňa na podávanie návrhov a trebárs další týždeň alebo aj menej na hlasovanie. Potom pošlime víťazný návrh. A ďalší mesiac si môžme dať ďalšiu “súťaž”. Ja na to bohužiaľ nemám čas, ale napr. Ty by si to mohol vziať do rúk podobným spôsobom (ideálne by bolo, keby tak urobil zakladateľ vlákna – a napadá ma, že na kazdú “súťaž” by mohlo byť samostatné vlákno so svojím moderátorom). 

Ja už bohužiaľ ďalšie vhodné fotky nemám a tak skoro ani nebudem mať, pretože pracujem v zahraničí a domov chodievam len raz a čas. Preto sa musíte činiť vy


----------



## marish

SunshineBB said:


> ty si myslis ze na toto forum chodia tak sprosti ludia, aby hlasovali proti slovenskemu mestu? dal som mu 5 bodov, nie som zrejme objektivny, ale su to Kosice, druhe najvacsie a jedno z najkrajsich miest na Slovensku, a som hrdy ze su na banneri a reprezentuju nasu krajinu


ja tak isto. sice uplne neobjektivne, keby to neboli kosice, tak si ten banner nezasluzi viac ako 3/5 (priemer).



Aan said:


> qwert, uz to tu zavri, je to uplne zbytocny thread, nebudeme debatovat a hlasovat o banneri a kazdy si posle co chce priamo tam kam sa ma


nesuhlasim. ak chceme udrzat aspon aku taku kvalitu bannerov zo slovenska, treba sa najskor poradit s ostatnymi. ked si tam kazdy hodi svoju hornu dolnu iba na zaklade "moje mesto este nebolo", tak coskoro budeme viac na smiech ako tie najnizsie hodnotene zlepence.
________________________________________
SunshineBB: viacmenej suhlas s mike.i. to modre svetlo tam tiez posobi dost rusivo. nejaku dennu nemas?

francek: kay:
na ten poprad sa uz celkom tesim.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Phill said:


> tak to dopadne ako dnes - hrozne.


no ale ked sa tak pozeram dnesny banner dostal v priemere hodnotenie 3,48 co je celkom slusne si myslim. Keby to bola este kvlaitnejsia foto a Dom by bolo lepsie vidiet tak by to cislo bolo asi vyssie. 

Vsimol som si banner z 1.7. z BA ze mal hodnotenie 3,38 myslim. ake mal hodnotenie banner z BA minuly rok ? alebo kedy to bol?

Neberte to ako vychvalovanie prosim, len konstatovanie !!!


----------



## SunshineBB

metropoly_sk said:


> no ale ked sa tak pozeram dnesny banner dostal v priemere hodnotenie 3,48 co je celkom slusne si myslim.


nechcem rypat, ale to bude zrejme tym, ze vsetci slovaci mu dali 5 bodov


----------



## wuane

mikael77 said:


> tak mi vysvetli preco je najkrajsi banner z pariza?


Paris je najkrajsi gyc na svete.Preto.


----------



## wuane

metropoly_sk said:


> no ale ked sa tak pozeram dnesny banner dostal v priemere hodnotenie 3,48 co je celkom slusne si myslim. Keby to bola este kvlaitnejsia foto a Dom by bolo lepsie vidiet tak by to cislo bolo asi vyssie.
> 
> Vsimol som si banner z 1.7. z BA ze mal hodnotenie 3,38 myslim. ake mal hodnotenie banner z BA minuly rok ? alebo kedy to bol?
> 
> Neberte to ako vychvalovanie prosim, len konstatovanie !!!


Preto,ze ja som dal z principu 5 dnes,no nie som si isty,ci tak v pripade BA urobili vsetci Kosicania.


----------



## Phill

Nasledujúci banner navrhujem Bratislavu. 









autorom je Alexander


----------



## marish

pohlad je to pekny, ale z takejto dialky je takmer nemozne dosiahnut pozadovanu kvalitu. ale aj mna to pri jeho fotkach napadlo.


----------



## johnnyy

SunshineBB said:


> nechcem rypat, ale to bude zrejme tym, ze vsetci slovaci mu dali 5 bodov


vy ste teda objektivni...keby takto uvazovali napriklad indovia... tak ich banner by neprekonal nikto.. este mozno cina

myslite si co chcete o mne ale ja som 5 nedal (hoci som Slovak jak repa).. fotka ma oslovila na 3 a tak isto ma bodov dostala aj bratislava 1.7. 
uz dlhsiu dobu tie bannery sledujem a ked si porovnam top 25 s tymi dvoma tak lepsie ako tri im dat proste nemozem..


----------



## mikael77

Phill said:


> Nasledujúci banner navrhujem Bratislavu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autorom je Alexander


to nemyslis vazne, myslim tu fotku


----------



## SunshineBB

Phill said:


> Nasledujúci banner navrhujem Bratislavu.


fotka pekna, zaber pekny, Bratislava pekna .. ale ako banner?? :nuts:


----------



## metropoly_sk

Phill said:


> Nasledujúci banner navrhujem Bratislavu.


Dost matne, a podla kriterii ktore tu boli spominane to bohuzial nevyhovuje. 

hodi sa to skor ako foto v rozmere 8000 x ..... na obdvovanie, ale nie na banner.


----------



## metropoly_sk

johnnyy said:


> vy ste teda objektivni...keby takto uvazovali napriklad indovia... tak ich banner by neprekonal nikto.. este mozno cina
> 
> myslite si co chcete o mne ale ja som 5 nedal (hoci som Slovak jak repa).. fotka ma oslovila na 3 a tak isto ma bodov dostala aj bratislava 1.7.
> uz dlhsiu dobu tie bannery sledujem a ked si porovnam top 25 s tymi dvoma tak lepsie ako tri im dat proste nemozem..


Myslim ze si urobil dobre. treba byt objektivny.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Ked tu raz opat bude Bratislava, najskor by som podporil nieco taketo:










Uz tu boli niake podobne navrhy a myslim, ze je to konecne nieco ine z BA ako sme doteraz mali. 

Plus druha moznost: Uvedomme si, ze Hrad s UFOm je pre nas sice najokukanejsi pohlad na BA, lebo ho vidime asi na kazdej fotke o Bratislave, ale pre cudzinca to moze byt uplna novinka. Tieto dve stavby tvoria urcite najkrajsi pohlad na Bratislavu ako kontrast noveho a stareho, takze ak by sa dakomu darilo ist niekedy fotit a odfotit tuto nasu klasiku tak postujte postujte navrhy


----------



## kaxno

Ak by mala byt Bratislava, tak skuste kuknut www.infrastellar.net, v sekcii BA su krasne zabery, ci uz UFO s Hradom, ale aj panoramy v brutalnej hmle.

Konkretne:
http://photo.infrastellar.net/show_photo.php?section=country&country=27&page=1&id=1324
http://photo.infrastellar.net/show_photo.php?section=country&country=27&page=1&id=1323
http://photo.infrastellar.net/show_photo.php?section=country&country=27&page=1&id=1322
http://photo.infrastellar.net/show_photo.php?section=country&country=27&page=1&id=981


----------



## johnnyy

veru veru... vybral by som si odtial.. aj dva bannery.. :cheers: (len autorske pravo nepusti..ci?)


----------



## metropoly_sk

kaxno said:


> http://photo.infrastellar.net/show_photo.php?section=country&country=27&page=1&id=981


toto.


----------



## SunshineBB

metropoly_sk said:


> toto.


ta je perfektna .. uz len doriesit podrobnosti a mame konecne ukazkovy banner .. potom ten poprad, a nasa krajina sa konecne bude dobre prezentovat aj v zahlavi tejto stranky


----------



## LeMoN-SK

A čo keby boli ešte raz Košice (fotka, ktorá sa páčila takmer každému), alebo Poprad s Tatrami?


----------



## Ayran

LeMoN-SK said:


> A čo keby boli ešte raz Košice (fotka, ktorá sa páčila takmer každému), alebo Poprad s Tatrami?


teraz by mal ist poprad si myslim ved dajme hlasovat...


----------



## runnert

LeMoN-SK said:


> A čo keby boli ešte raz Košice (fotka, ktorá sa páčila takmer každému), alebo Poprad s Tatrami?


No, na tie Tatry sa tu nejako veľmô rýchlo zabudlo :|


----------



## Majnolajno44

johnnyy said:


> veru veru... vybral by som si odtial.. aj dva bannery.. :cheers: (len autorske pravo nepusti..ci?)


Veru, je tam na stranke ze vsetky su copyrighted takze by sme mu mohli skusit napisat


----------



## Qwert

marish said:


> poprad samozrejme mozme dat az ked jeho autor da povolenie, sam sa vyjadril, ze si nezela upravovat uz zmensenu fotku, a ze nam z originalu oreze banner sam.


Chcelo by to skonatkovať sa s ním, keďže toto fórum pravidelne nečíta: Last Activity: August 7th, 2009 06:04 PM.



Pederaz said:


> Autor sa uz k tomu vyjadril vo viacerych postoch ale odvtedy co si docasne zamkol thread, tak som ho tu nevidel. Samozrejme, ze on rozhoduje o tom kedy odosle svoju foto, ale pokym nebude tu teraz zaujem, tak to budeme asi len odkladat. Ale ved to je jedno. Tak si aspon stanovme nejaky priblizny termin.


Francek sem jednoducho môže poslať do tohto threadu už orezaný banner a ja s Janom dohodneme termín. Tak by to vlastne malo fungovať stále, teda dohodneme sa na banneri a aspoň približnom termíne a ja to dohodnem s Janom.

Mimochodom, sám Francek napísal a ja to oceňujem:


francek said:


> Tešia ma priaznivé ohlasy, ale predsa by som len počkal na hlasovanie alebo aspoň na jednoznačnejšie odporučenie. Navyše, k originálu sa dostanem najskôr zajtra večer, pokiaľ náhodou neostal v Poprade. Ak ostal, tak až o dva týždne... Orez na požadovanú veľkosť sa nemôže urobiť zo zmenšeniny v jpg. Radšej nepošlem nič, než by som mal poslať nekvalitnú fotku :no:





marish said:


> ta zimna bratislava je pekna, ale osobne by som nebol za banner na ktorom je este stary hrad. mame ho pekne nasvieteny a zrekonstruovany, takze by bola skoda nepropagovat ho tak.
> ja som za poprad alebo tento......nanovo nafoteny s novym hradom a spravnym rozmerom.


Tam ani tak nejde o hrad ako o celkovú atmosféru. Ale keď sa nájde niečo lepšie a nie len z Bratislavy, tak dáme to.



metropoly_sk said:


> Bratislavsky baner by som nedaval zatial ... cize nehladal by som ze ktory, pretoze dovtedy sa este moze v BA vela zmenit.


Súhlasím, nemá zmysel vyberať banner na mesiace dopredu. Teraz sme sa dohodli na Poprade a potom máme zase kopu času vybrať niečo iné.


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ fuha sa mi este nestalo  posledna otazka na ktoru odpovedas je ako od marisha a pisal som ju ja :nuts:


----------



## Qwert

metropoly_sk said:


> ^^ fuha sa mi este nestalo  posledna otazka na ktoru odpovedas je ako od marisha a pisal som ju ja :nuts:


Už je to opravené.:cheers:


----------



## dustik

ach jaj, dalsi skvely banner   










este tam maju aj obrazok z futurami aby boli originalny,


----------



## futuros

Dnes je pekny. :cheers:









*Liverpool*


----------



## wuane

Iba sa mi to zda,alebo tento Sebastopol city tu bol naozaj prednedavnom?hno:


----------



## marish

wuane said:


> Iba sa mi to zda,alebo tento Sebastopol city tu bol naozaj prednedavnom?hno:


nezda veru...
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20090819


----------



## wuane

aj som chcel napisat ze pred mesiacom.Co to ma znamenat?nie len ze to je fakt jeden z najmenej zaujimavych bannerov ake tu boli,ale tak skoro po sebe aby bolo jedno mesto je fakt divne.A este k tomu ten isty banner.To bude snad nejaka chyba nie?


----------



## marish

prvy krat bol 19.8. a teraz je 19.9. takze stopercentne je to chyba.


----------



## Joey_T

Už aj minule sa stala presne rovnaká chyba. Banner na stránkach fór má stále rovnaký link


Code:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/XX.jpg

 pričom namiesto XX je číslo daného dňa v mesiaci. Ten istý link tu teda bol aj minulý mesiac a obrázok zrejme nebol vymenený za aktuálny. V sekcii XL sa ale zobrazuje správny, pretože tam má už každý banner unikátny link v tvare


Code:


http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/images/headers/XXXX/YY/ZZ.jpg

XXXX YY ZZ
rok mesiac deň

No a dnes tam je tento banner:


----------



## Aan

pekne aj ked tam moc mesta nie je


----------



## santiago calatrava

Dnes je banner podla mojho gusta. Mozno neviete, ale ten minaret ma vysku 210m a je najvyssim na svete. Mesita Hassana II. je tretia najvacsia na svete. Tolko Casa Blanca


----------



## Joey_T

Aan said:


> pekne aj ked tam moc mesta nie je


Nevyšli očakávania?


----------



## Aan

nie


----------



## cibula

krasny banner san francisco


----------



## Joey_T

^^ a znova z minulého mesiaca


----------



## marish

^^ ono to asi nebude chyba stranky, ale tebe to nacitava z cache prehliadaca. skus refresh (F5).


----------



## Joey_T

Zvláštne je, že to nerobí len mne a tiež, že pred tým sa to nedialo.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Pocujte aky mate dnes banner???? ja mam poprad s tatrami ale ked nan kliknem je tam Puerto Madero a aj vsetky komenty su o Puerto Madero.


----------



## Joey_T

Majnolajno44 said:


> Pocujte aky mate dnes banner???? ja mam poprad s tatrami ale ked nan kliknem je tam Puerto Madero a aj vsetky komenty su o Puerto Madero.


To máš zle, je tam Puerto. Poprad bude až zajtra. Ale keď už si načal túto tému:


----------



## dvernik

V prvom momente mi banner pripomenul Anchorage, more v popredí, hory vzadu  Oproti Bratislave a Košiciam úplne iná trieda.


----------



## Kvietok

5/5....fotografovi, paradicka....


----------



## Joey_T

Rating 4,74/5 hovorí sám za seba. Momentálne by to bol najlepší banner, od kedy sa dajú hodnotiť. Zatiaľ najlepší Hong Kong má 4,5; ďalšie 4,28; 4,09. Takže gratulujem autorovi, parádna fotka s obrovským úspechom.

:applause:


----------



## metropoly_sk

neviem preco tam nieje "POPRAD - TATRY". 

a skoda ze to mesto nevyzera aj v skutocnosti tak pekne ako ta foto. samozrejme netyka sa to Tatier. tie su famozne stale. 

Z toho obrazku to vyzera akoby bol Poprad 500 000 metropola  avsak ak ludia pogugluju, zistia ze to je male mestecko pod velhorami. no nic to nemeni na veci, ze je to fakt pekna foto.


----------



## marish

v noci, ked tam bolo iba par hlasov som to nechcel zakriknut, ale teraz je uz myslim na 99% jasne, ze nas banner na prvom mieste zostane. gratulujem autorovi sa uzasnu fotku!
:dance:


----------



## PosoniumAster

Super fotka, krasny banner. Gratulujem! :cheers:


----------



## Aan

nie je to jasne, hlasov je malo - len 357, bannery na prvych desiatkach priecok maju 500-800 hlasov, aj ked ked poslednych 100 hlasov znizilo skore zo 4,76 na 4,74 tak by to nejako dramaticky nemalo klesnut keby sa nenahrnuli nejaki odporcovia co budu svorna hlasovat 1

dobre som vedel preco ho uz davno navrhujem, pri tunajsom filozofovani by sme sa ho nikdy nedockali


----------



## dustik

nechapem tych ludi co davaju 1 z 5, hlavne ze tym gaybannerom dali 5 hno: :nuts:


----------



## johnnyy

no cakal som tento banner az v zime.. ale tak budis..  5/5 je super :cheers:
edit: ale ako viacerim mi tam chyba bud Poprad/Tatry alebo aspon Poprad, Slovakia


----------



## tuomas666

metropoly_sk said:


> neviem preco tam nieje "POPRAD - TATRY".
> 
> a skoda ze to mesto nevyzera aj v skutocnosti tak pekne ako ta foto. samozrejme netyka sa to Tatier. tie su famozne stale.
> 
> Z toho obrazku to vyzera akoby bol Poprad 500 000 metropola  avsak ak ludia pogugluju, zistia ze to je male mestecko pod velhorami. no nic to nemeni na veci, ze je to fakt pekna foto.


myslim ze tu ani tak nejde o to ake je mesto velke\male alebo krasne\skarede. ludia vlastne hodnotia to co vidia na banneri, nie to co sa docitaju o tom mieste niekde na nete. a ten banner je uzasny, pre nas je plus je ze vieme aj co sa na nom nachadza, boli sme tam a vieme ze je to krasne (myslim tatry, nie sidlisko)


----------



## vlaDyka

...a je tam 400-ka !

:cheers:


----------



## pau-chin

^^ zatial to s tym hlasovanim vyzera naozaj vyborne, uvidime ako to cele dopadne, do vecera je este casu dost :cheers: :cheers: a dufam, ze to nejaky cvoci nepokazia ... :nuts:


----------



## 420

odpadavam, :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Wizzard

fakt neuveriteľné, že zatiaľ to vyzerá na úplne prvé miesto. a hlavne tie komentáre, že to vyzerá ako Hong Kong  ešteže nevideli to sídlisko zblízka  teda ani ja som nevidel... a imho tie 1/5 dávajú niektorí naši južní susedia


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Mne tato fotka trochu pripomenula Salt Lake City. Ovsem s nadnesenim. 

Gratulujem autorovi.


----------



## Aan

johnnyy said:


> no cakal som tento banner az v zime.. ale tak budis..  5/5 je super :cheers:
> edit: ale ako viacerim mi tam chyba bud Poprad/Tatry alebo aspon Poprad, Slovakia


na fotke mas Poprad, v info k fotke mas citujem:


> location	Poprad/Tatry, Slovakia
> info	Poprad town with Vysoke Tatry mountains (High Tatras mountains) in background


uz neviem ako podrobnejsie som to mal napisat do popisu a menit nazov na fotke kvoli nam nebudu, ziadne ine mesto tam nema stat

a ze to vyzera ako HK tam nikto nenapisal:



> Amazing, imagine a Hong Kong style skyline there.


pre tych co nevedia anglicky, tam je napisane "uzasne, predstavte si tam (umiestnenu) honkongsku panoramu"



> zatial to s tym hlasovanim vyzera naozaj vyborne, uvidime ako to cele dopadne, do vecera je este casu dost a dufam, ze to nejaky cvoci nepokazia ...


hlasovanie trva stale aj zajtra ci kedykolvek, akurat samozrejme najviac hlasov pribudne v den zverejnenia


----------



## johnnyy

Aan said:


> na fotke mas Poprad, v info k fotke mas citujem:
> 
> 
> uz neviem ako podrobnejsie som to mal napisat


ved v pohode.. len zvycajne je tam dole vpravo mesto,stat(krajina)

a teraz je len mesto.. neber to ako kritiku  a tesme sa zo zatial banneru cislo 1

zo 4,74 na 4,75 ..  ideme hore


----------



## Wizzard

Aan said:


> pre tych co nevedia anglicky, tam je napisane "uzasne, predstavte si tam (umiestnenu) honkongsku panoramu"


Ďakujem, pán učiteľ, zle som si to prečítal :bash:


----------



## tuomas666

na tom sidlisku som bol, uplne na konci kde zacina pole som hral hokejbal. je to obycajne slovenske sidlisko, nieje ani skaredsie ani krajsie ako ine


----------



## wuane

Caro tej fotky je ze vytazila z minima maximum.Tatry su uzasne na kazdej fotke,ale takto krasne zamaskovat obycajne Slovenske sidlisko,to chce naozaj super podmienky a dobreho fotografa.


----------



## Wizzard

palsoft said:


> Neviem, ci s nim niekto komunikoval alebo nie.. Co som to sledoval tu, tak myslim, ze uz tu odvtedy nebol :/ Aj ked sa to sice nerobi, tak si myslim, ze francek sa nemusi za nic hanbit - vyzera, ze bude mat najlepsi banner od zaciatku hodnotenia na skyscrapercity


len aby banner odtiaľ potom nestiahli len preto, že o tom autor nebol informovaný, to by bola "trochu" hanba


----------



## palsoft

^^ hmm.. tak to hej. aj keď myslím, že francek pre to bude mať pochopenie. všetká česť mu za taký banner


----------



## Pederaz

Nikto s jeho fotkou nemoze nakladat ako on chce...preto sa mi to zda riadne blbe...a keby to bol nejaky clovek, ktory si na to potrbi mohol by to povazovat ako porusenie autorskych prav. Ale to dufam frencek nie je. Treba si na to davat pozor a mozno mohla byt vacsia snaha toho kto tam tu fotku poslal kontaktovat ho. Ja som jeho e-mail lahko nasiel na sme.blog. Takze asi tak....Ale teraz sa radujme s banneru a neriesme to...zatial


----------



## metropoly_sk

palsoft said:


> Bol tu vôbec odvtedy jeho autor? Vie o tomto?  Len neviem, či bude spokojný, pretože na ňom chcel spraviť ešte nejaké úpravy podľa toho, čo tu posledne písal.
> 
> Každopádne super, som nesmierne tešivý!  Som prekvapený, ako je vnímaný ostatnými forumermi


Ja som presne na toto upozornoval, ale zrejme to nikto nebral na vedomie, co je nezodpovedne. Francek na tom baneri chcel skutocne urobit este nejake upravy a nesuhlaisl s uverejnenim pokial to on sam nepotvrdi.... cize uvidime ako zareaguje, ale ten kto ten banner posielal na zverejnenie by mu to aj mal dat vediet.

Napriek tomu gratulacia...


----------



## johnnyy

s mojej predchadzajucej konverzacie vyplyva ze banner tam daval Aan a tak myslim ze sa s francekom dohol


----------



## Hafan

Šumný to banner. Mohol by ho niekto sem aj skopírovať. 

A na tom Petržalskom od Wizzarda som sa narehotal.


----------



## Wizzard

Hafan said:


> A na tom Petržalskom od Wizzarda som sa narehotal.


K+


----------



## kapibara

Teraz som si klikla na Franceka, last activity 7.augusta. Ja si myslim, ze to poslal priamo on, kedze uvedeny zdroj je VIVO a vivo je priamo Francek. 

akosi nam to zacalo klesat, 4,72 , total votes 557

@CIBULA - je super, ze si tam uverejnil aj link na jeho fotky. Dufam, ze mu to urobi dobru reklamu. 

FRANCEK kay:

edit: kedy sa uz konecne prestane volit, aby nam to nekleslo este viac?


----------



## palsoft

^^ voliť sa dá stále, ale nepredpokladám, že by to kleslo už niekde pod 7.65 alebo tak nejak, lebo teraz už tie hlasy majú oveľa menšiu váhu, keďže je tam toľko 5-kových


----------



## metropoly_sk

kapibara said:


> Teraz som si klikla na Franceka, last activity 7.augusta. Ja si myslim, ze to poslal priamo on, kedze uvedeny zdroj je VIVO a vivo je priamo Francek.
> 
> akosi nam to zacalo klesat, 4,72 , total votes 557
> 
> @CIBULA - je super, ze si tam uverejnil aj link na jeho fotky. Dufam, ze mu to urobi dobru reklamu.
> 
> FRANCEK kay:
> 
> edit: kedy sa uz konecne prestane volit, aby nam to nekleslo este viac?


are you sure?


----------



## kapibara

metropoly_sk said:


> are you sure?


V com?


----------



## SunshineBB

francek said:


> Orez na požadovanú veľkosť sa nemôže urobiť zo zmenšeniny v jpg. Radšej nepošlem nič, než by som mal poslať nekvalitnú fotku :no:


banner ma uspech velky, otazka znie, ci by bol spokojny aj autor, ked podla jeho vlastnych slov, radsej ziadnu, ako tu, ktoru sme mali k dispozicii

ak nahodou francek o vsetkom vie a fotku upravil, tak som ticho


----------



## kirhof

Fiha, Franckov Poprad kope prdel zvysku sveta. Gratulujem:cheers:


----------



## johnnyy

kirhof said:


> Fiha, Franckov Poprad kope prdel zvysku sveta. Gratulujem:cheers:


to je tak krasne povedane!!! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## kapibara

johnnyy said:


> to je tak krasne povedane!!! :cheers::cheers:


Ano, presne tak to je. 
My slovaci sme najlepsi a ani o tom nevieme.


----------



## johnnyy

ked citam tie komenty tam.. tak som normalne hrdy ze som Slovak (aj ked zasluhu ma hlavne autor a nase velhory).. (co so mnou spravi jedna fotka a pod nou par viet.. )


----------



## Wizzard

a je to tam, sme prví, len ten názov je trochu ničnehovoriaci


----------



## Qwert

Myslím, že tento banner predstavuje veľký úspech pre našu sekciu a nastavuje novú latku pre ďalší výber slovenského bannera. Takýto pozitívny ohlas som určite nečakal a som prekvapený. Avšak, som tiež prekvapený, že banner bol znova poslaný Janovi len tak a tentokrát dokonca pravdepodobne bez vedomia autora. Ach... zostáva len dúfať, že mu to nebude vadiť.


----------



## matiasmx

5/5  :cheers: 

:banana::banana:


----------



## wuane

Velmi sa tesim.A netreba byt zas preskromnely,a ani Francek by ho tam asi sam neposlal,keby nemal siroku podporu na fore.Takze je to velky uspech celej sekcie Slovenskej no a samozrejme autora v prvom rade.Myslim ze aj on bude spokojny.

A este by som rad upozornil,ze sa da stale hlasovat ,a tak nasi,ktori ste este nehlasovali,a ani neviete ze tu mame takyto uspesny banner(lebo ste neboli v dany den na fore),stale sa da jeho rating vylepsit.


----------



## dustik

Uz je to tam, uz sme na prvom :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers: ^^ ^^  nejdeme to dnes vecer zapit?


----------



## metropoly_sk

Qwert said:


> Myslím, že tento banner predstavuje veľký úspech pre našu sekciu a nastavuje novú latku pre ďalší výber slovenského bannera. Takýto pozitívny ohlas som určite nečakal a som prekvapený. Avšak, som tiež prekvapený, že banner bol znova poslaný Janovi len tak a tentokrát dokonca pravdepodobne bez vedomia autora. Ach... zostáva len dúfať, že mu to nebude vadiť.


Myslim ze nielen vysoku latku na vyber baneru, ale vysoku latku aj na sekciu slovensko, lebo tento banner, ju urcite zviditelnil. niezeby som na nieco narazal ale je to tak...


----------



## marish

dustik said:


> Uz je to tam, uz sme na prvom :banana: :banana: :cheers: :cheers: ^^ ^^  nejdeme to dnes vecer zapit?


ja som uz bol. :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers:
a prve, ako dojdem domov, checkujem ssc... stale *prvy* a so slusnym naskokom do buducnosti!

myslim, ze o tom autor urcite vie, tak to uz nerieste a radujte sa z krasneho slovenskeho banneru. toto prekonat bude velmi tazke.


----------



## Aan

posielal som to ja, pri velkosti 719px na sirku je uplne jedno ci to zmensujes z tej fotky na Vivo.sk (1208px) alebo z originalu, to bolo zbytocne filozofovanie a bannera by sme sa v zivote nedozili (reci o hlasovani nez sa tam posle a pod.), Janovi som jasne uviedol zdroj, aj jasne uviedol ako autora uzivatela francek s linkom na jeho SSC profil (kedze to tam Jan nedal, tak som to dal este pre istotu aj do diskusie k banneru - moj jediny 74. komentar v tamojsej diskusii)

este pripojim pravidla pre posielanie kde sa nepise nic o tom ze fotku ma posielat autor (ak by mal problem s jej zverejnenim navyse v dost nizkej kvalite (zaroven s uvedenim zdroja/autora) moze sa obratit na kalifornske sudy kedze tam sidli tento server)


> If you would like to submit a banner, please make sure it complies with the following:
> use an image that has an urban theme
> image size 719 x 123 pixels, .JPG and 72 dpi
> no added text, flags, symbols or other markings on the banner
> *provide the source (name and url) of the original image*
> tell us what we are seeing on the image
> *if you are a forum member and took the image yourself, please provide your user name*


zvyraznil som podstatne body - zdroj je uvedeny a AK STE NAFOTILI OBRAZOK VY SAMI tak tam mate uviest svoje SSC uzivatelske meno, ak ste ho nenafotili staci zdroj fotky, ja som uviedol Janovi aj zdroj, aj link na francekov SSC profil takze som dodrzal pravidla, takze neviem co riesite miesto toho aby ste sa tesili ze reprezentant Slovenska je na prvom mieste medzi vsetkymi bannermi co tu kedy boli


----------



## metropoly_sk

tesime sa, len sa viem vcitit do koze franceka, ked niekto urobi nieco co on sam este nechcel... ale chcel s tym este nieco spravit...

a ide aj o princip, ze Veteran ked poslal baner kosic, tak aj podla moderatora urobil chybu, ze sa to tu neodsuhlasilo ... hrozil mu dokonca kvoli tomu BAN.... pricom on mal suhlas od autora .... no a v pripade baneru Tatier, zase sa tu baner ako celkom pacil, ale nemal 100% povolenie na zverejnenie ... cize aj z toho pohladu to nieje celkom košer...

a moderator by v tom mal urobit nejaky poriadok ... lebo Aan sa tka ako veteran tiez s nikym neporadil a poslal to z nicoho nic ....


----------



## SunshineBB

Aan: myslim ze vsetci su radi ze tam bol ten banner, samozrejme ze som mu dal 5 stars lebo je uzasny a som hrdy, ze ludia od LA az po Tokio ho vychvaluju ..

len som chcel upozornit na *francek*ove slova aby to bolo uplne koser ..

mozno sme mali kusok pockat, kym napadne prvy sneh, ale uz je to jedno, malo to velky uspech a tak to ma byt ... my Slovaci sa nevieme predat .. to co je pre nas vsedne, nudne a obycajne je pre zvysok sveta na 10 stars z piatich ...


----------



## Wizzard

hlavne by ale bolo treba nejako zariadiť, nech zmenia ten popis, lebo na to, že je to prvý banner, pre ľudí z opačného konca sveta "Concrete mountains" nič nepovie, možno si budú myslieť, že tak sa volá to mesto alebo pohorie, teda dať tam niečo ako "Poprad/High Tatras skyline"


----------



## Aan

metropoly_sk said:


> tesime sa, len sa viem vcitit do koze franceka, ked niekto urobi nieco co on sam este nechcel... ale chcel s tym este nieco spravit...
> 
> a ide aj o princip, ze Veteran ked poslal baner kosic, tak aj podla moderatora urobil chybu, ze sa to tu neodsuhlasilo ... hrozil mu dokonca kvoli tomu BAN.... pricom on mal suhlas od autora .... no a v pripade baneru Tatier, zase sa tu baner ako celkom pacil, ale nemal 100% povolenie na zverejnenie ... cize aj z toho pohladu to nieje celkom košer...
> 
> a moderator by v tom mal urobit nejaky poriadok ... lebo Aan sa tka ako veteran tiez s nikym neporadil a poslal to z nicoho nic ....


aky poriadok v tom ma urobit? pre zasielanie bannerov boli jasne pravidla ktorych som sa drzal, to ze vy tu chcete 3 mesiace vyberat banner a filozofovat o nom je vas problem, ja som uz davnejsie po tom co spravil veteran napisal na margo toho svoje
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40374104&postcount=1095



> myslim ze sa tento thread moze pokojne zavriet, nikam nevedie a kazdy kto chce nech posiela priamo navrhy na bannery, kedze zjavne tu nejde o nejaku dohodu, ja to tak uz urcite nebudem riesit a tiez budem rovno posielat bannery bez akejkolvek diskusie
> 
> EDIT: oba posledne slovenske bannery boli mizerne, bol tu lepsi zaber z KE ktory bol dost dobry, boli tu mnou postnute pekne zabery BA, bol tu krasny poprad, napriek tomu posledne dva bannery spravili akurat tak hanbu slovensku


a neskor
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40377588&postcount=1118



> qwert, uz to tu zavri, je to uplne zbytocny thread, nebudeme debatovat a hlasovat o banneri a kazdy si posle co chce priamo tam kam sa ma


a zverejnil pre kazdeho pravidla ktorych sa ma drzat


----------



## Aan

Wizzard said:


> hlavne by ale bolo treba nejako zariadiť, nech zmenia ten popis, lebo na to, že je to prvý banner, pre ľudí z opačného konca sveta "Concrete mountains" nič nepovie, možno si budú myslieť, že tak sa volá to mesto alebo pohorie, teda dať tam niečo ako "Poprad/Tatry skyline"


nauc sa citat, neviem ci si dyslektik (ak hej tak sorry), ale inak si neviem vysvetlit co tu stale tocis o Tatrach, krajine a podobne ked tam je vsetko podstatne uvedene tak ako u inych bannerov, *nazov fotky je prekladom slovenskeho nazvu na Vivo.sk*


> title	Concrete Mountains
> location	Poprad/Tatry, Slovakia
> info	Poprad town with Vysoke Tatry mountains (High Tatras mountains) in background
> source	Vivo


EDIT: a tymto koncim na dlhsi cas moje reakcie v tejto teme, vidim ze podaktori sa tu chcu silou mocou hadat, niekoho riesit a pod. napriek tomu ze sa neporusili ziadne pravidla


----------



## SunshineBB

> 145] Daniel Athias on September 24, 2009 16:01:02
> *WTF!...this place is fantastic!!!...love the moutains with the water and the city!*


niektore komenty su velmi zaujimave :lol:

zjavne by boli poniektori prekvapeni keby vedeli ze to ich CITY je panelove sidlisko a to ich more je obycajne pole :lol:


----------



## metropoly_sk

Aan said:


> EDIT: a tymto koncim na dlhsi cas moje reakcie v tejto teme, vidim ze podaktori sa tu chcu silou mocou hadat, niekoho riesit a pod. napriek tomu ze sa neporusili ziadne pravidla


ja sa hadat urcite nechcem, ja len poukazujem na nerovnaku mieru posudzovania danych pripadov, ktore tu vznikli a samotny princip.

urcite to neber odo mna v zlom ... som rad ze Poprad zabodoval.


----------



## Wizzard

Aan said:


> nauc sa citat, neviem ci si dyslektik (ak hej tak sorry), ale inak si neviem vysvetlit co tu stale tocis o Tatrach, krajine a podobne ked tam je vsetko podstatne uvedene tak ako u inych bannerov, nazov fotky je prekladom slovenskeho nazvu na Vivo.sk


Ty sa hlavne ukľudni a prestaň tu byť agresívny, tie tvoje komentáre sú už trochu silná káva, začínaš konkurovať Sukinovi. Asi by bolo potrebné, aby Qwert premazal tvoje posty a admin udelil niekoľkodňový výchovný ban.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Tiez som za premenovanie banneru, v top 100 uz neukazuje ani napis Poprad cize bez prekliknutia vôbec nevidno z kade to je, navrhujem aby sa volal "Poprad - Tatry, Slovakia"

Vsetky bannery tam maju nazov miest pripadne krajin.


----------



## Wizzard

Koro said:


> Tiez som za premenovanie banneru, v top 100 uz neukazuje ani napis Poprad cize bez prekliknutia vôbec nevidno z kade to je, navrhujem aby sa volal "Poprad - Tatry, Slovakia"
> 
> Vsetky bannery tam maju nazov miest pripadne krajin.


Presne tak. Diskutovať môžeme iba o tom, či autor požadoval, aby popis bol presne podľa neho alebo to vôbec neriešil. Ak to vôbec neriešil, premenovanie bannera na zmysluplný názov by mala byť samozrejmosť, lebo každý iný banner je pomenovaný podľa toho, čo na ňom je a nie nejaká slovná hračka. A nakoniec, neviem či pravidlá dovoľujú zmenu názvu po hlasovaní, toto bude asi najväčší problém.


----------



## johnnyy

Aan said:


> EDIT: a tymto koncim na dlhsi cas moje reakcie v tejto teme, vidim ze podaktori sa tu chcu silou mocou hadat, niekoho riesit a pod. napriek tomu ze sa neporusili ziadne pravidla


neviem Aan poslednu dobu nas nejaku zlu naladu.. .. z nikoho postov nie je citit tolko rozhorcenia ako z tvojich.. ty tu pises tie najostrejsie posty a chces ostatnym natlacit myslienku ze ty si ten naj ty si ten co spravil spravnu vec.

vsak "chill out man"

vopred uz Qwert napisal ze sa bude hlasovat a zase prides ty.. vsak tak bud tie pravidla sa dodrzuju alebo nie. je mi jasne ake su pravidla ktore zaviedlo toto forum ako celok.. ale Qwert nam dal este ine pravidla ktore vacsina uzivatelov slovenskej sekcie dodrzuje a nema s nimi ziadne problemy.

a ak by si si myslel ze sa s tebou hadam, tak to nie je pravda, len pisem to co mi vyplyva z celej debaty tu. mysli si o tom co chces.


----------



## Joey_T

Aan said:


> nauc sa citat, neviem ci si dyslektik (ak hej tak sorry), ale inak si neviem vysvetlit co tu stale tocis o Tatrach, krajine a podobne ked tam je vsetko podstatne uvedene tak ako u inych bannerov, nazov fotky je prekladom slovenskeho nazvu na Vivo.sk


Mohol by si sa krotiť pri svojich prejavoch. Išlo mu o to, že v zozname TOP 100 nie je ani zmienka o Poprade, Tatrách, či Slovensku. Až po kliknutí na obrázok sa zobrazia podrobnosti. Pozri sa ako sú pomenované ostatné fotky, máš tam Hong Kong skyline, Rio de Janeiro, Dubai skyline atď... Pri Poprade je len Concrete Mountains.


----------



## Qwert

metropoly_sk said:


> tesime sa, len sa viem vcitit do koze franceka, ked niekto urobi nieco co on sam este nechcel... ale chcel s tym este nieco spravit...
> 
> a ide aj o princip, ze Veteran ked poslal baner kosic, tak aj podla moderatora urobil chybu, ze sa to tu neodsuhlasilo ... hrozil mu dokonca kvoli tomu BAN.... pricom on mal suhlas od autora .... no a v pripade baneru Tatier, zase sa tu baner ako celkom pacil, ale nemal 100% povolenie na zverejnenie ... cize aj z toho pohladu to nieje celkom košer...
> 
> a moderator by v tom mal urobit nejaky poriadok ... lebo Aan sa tka ako veteran tiez s nikym neporadil a poslal to z nicoho nic ....


Ban veteranovi nehrozil.

A k tým pravidlám. V princípe môže návrh bannera poslať hocikto. Avšak ja apelujem na zdravý rozum členov tohto fóra a chcem, aby sme najskôr uskutočnili nejaký výber a rozhodli konsenzom (to je trošku rozdiel oproti hlasovaniu). To že takéto rozhodovanie funguje sa ukázalo pri úspechu včerajšieho bannera, na ktorom sa prakticky všetci zhodli. Nedá sa to ani náhodou porovnať s poslednými slovenskými bannermi z BA a KE.

Jediné na čom sme sa nezhodli bolo kedy ten banner uverejniť. Keď sa pozriete do archívu, tak zistíte, že BA banner tu bol 1. júla, KE banner 27. júla, teda v priebehu jedného mesiaca. Potom to už Aan nemohol vydržať a poslal Janovi aj tento posledný z PP, ani nie dva mesiace po poslednom banneri. Inak povedané, v priebehu 3 mesiacov sme mali 3-krát banner. Napríklad Francúzsko malo za ten čas 4. Ja sa len chcem vyvarovať toho, aby nám niekto tam hore urobil škrt cez rozpočet, ak tu budeme prakticky každý mesiac dávať nový banner.

A to že Aan to urobil bez vedomia nás všetkých a bez vedomia autora, myslím, hovorí za seba a nepotrebuje to z mojej strany komentár.hno:


----------



## Mareceko

banner je uzasny, konecne poriadny slovensky banner, citam to tu poctivo uz dlhoooo a teraz som happy jak prasa ;D

len niektori uzivatelia by sa mohli krotit, pretoze sa mi chce obcas z nich blít...

kurnik a fakt by tam mohlo byt meno miesta ako vsade inde :/


----------



## marish

Qwert said:


> Jediné na čom sme sa nezhodli bolo kedy ten banner uverejniť. Keď sa pozriete do archívu, tak zistíte, že BA banner tu bol 1. júla, KE banner 27. júla, teda v priebehu jedného mesiaca. Potom to už Aan nemohol vydržať a poslal Janovi aj tento posledný z PP, ani nie dva mesiace po poslednom banneri. Inak povedané, v priebehu 3 mesiacov sme mali 3-krát banner. Napríklad Francúzsko malo za ten čas 4. Ja sa len chcem vyvarovať toho, aby nám niekto tam hore urobil škrt cez rozpočet, ak tu budeme prakticky každý mesiac dávať nový banner.


podla mna nie je voobec problem mat svk banner aj kazdy mesiac. ak budu naozaj kvaitne, tak skrt nam nespravia. ak sa im bude zdat, ze to s poctom prehaname, tak nam jednoducho jan povie, ze dalsi zverejni za dva mesiace... toto by som vobec neriesil. banner podla mna nevyberaju podla poctu obyvatelov statov, ale jeho kvality.

takze nechajme to rozhodnutie, kolko bannerov so slovenska a ako casto sa bude uverejnovat na janovi a sustredme sa radsej na ich kvalitu.


----------



## metropoly_sk

marish said:


> podla mna nie je voobec problem mat svk banner aj kazdy mesiac. ak budu naozaj kvaitne, tak skrt nam nespravia. ak sa im bude zdat, ze to s poctom prehaname, tak nam jednoducho jan povie, ze dalsi zverejni za dva mesiace... toto by som vobec neriesil. banner podla mna nevyberaju podla poctu obyvatelov statov, ale jeho kvality.
> 
> takze nechajme to rozhodnutie, kolko bannerov so slovenska a ako casto sa bude uverejnovat na janovi a sustredme sa radsej na ich kvalitu.


ja si zaae myslim ze caste pridavanie banerov zo slovenska sa odrazi na hodnoteni, napriek tomu keby bol aj cely baner zo zlata.


----------



## kaxno

Mne na tom banneri nejako schadza paralela s Cinou. Je tam Shinkansen (Hikari), ktory je Japonsky, nejaka druzica (v 1968 co bolo apollo), 747 co je americke lietadlo, ropne vrty (to uz fakt nechapem), akurat co je Cinske je TV veza v Schanghaji, "vtacie hniezdo" a mozno tie moderne budovy, ktore vsak neviem jednoznacne identifikovat. Nejaka politicka paralela je mi suvix. Akurat cinske/ruske socialisticke farby sa mi moc nepacia.


----------



## kapibara

Ako ma to vytocilo! Napisala som do komentara 4 posty FREE TIBET a ani raz sa mi to neposlalo! Reklama na vesely zivot v kumunizme s progresom a ohnostrojom a vyvrazduju ludi.


----------



## Aan

jj, hlavne ze cinsky agent chinarulez tam ma dva komentare ospevujuce tentonechutny rezim vrazdiaci vlastnych obcanov a zatvarajuci ich do koncentrakov za nazor

nezabudnite hlasovat

EDIT: suvisiaci thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=970692


----------



## Wizzard

Aan said:


> jj, hlavne ze cinsky agent chinarulez tam ma dva komentare ospevujuce tentonechutny rezim vrazdiaci vlastnych obcanov a zatvarajuci ich do koncentrakov za nazor
> 
> nezabudnite hlasovat


myslíš že na Slovensku je to o niečo lepšie? :lol:


----------



## SunshineBB

Wizzard said:


> myslíš že na Slovensku je to o niečo lepšie? :lol:


co je to za sprostu reakciu? neuraz sa ale mal by si si vazit ze mas na hlavu na svojom mieste, niekde to samozrejmost nie je !!!


----------



## Pederaz

Inak hrozny banner az tak zle sa na to pozera...aspon im to zaruci nejake prvenstvo sice v tabulke flop 15 ale aj tak...kedze ten nas by sa tazko dal porazit : DD


----------



## kapibara

Uz sa mi to podarilo. A vidim, ze nie som sama.


----------



## jozefst

Včera boli Tatry? To mi ušlo a to tu nechodím iba raz za mesiac. Takmer každý deň. A k tomu banneru týkajúceho sa Číny. "Hurá, oslavujme 60-tku jedného režimu". Neviem, ale táto súvislosť dávaná do bannera mi sem nejako nepasuje. Zaujímavé, že s vizuálnou prezentáciou fašizmu, nacizmu sme sa porátali rádikálnejšie, čo je samozrejme správne. Ale s komunizmom, proste pohodička. Samozrejme, proti zobrazovaniu Číny ako takej v banneroch nemám nič.


----------



## default

Kde tam vidite politiku? Pozerame rovnaky banner?
K banneru... je dost zly a pokial sa ma tykat Ciny, tak mozno tak 1/3.
Netusim co tam robia kozmonaut, lietadlo, ropny vrt alebo veterna elektraren (ale mozno su to len napodobeniny)


----------



## dustik

ja si myslim, ze to ma predstavovat taku hierarchiu vyvoja, neviem ci ma cina astronauta ale ani ma to nezaujimaa :lol: niektore veci naozaj neviem co tam robia napr tie ropne vrty,


----------



## default

To by sme si mohli dat aj my, vsak mame Naftu Gbely :lol:


----------



## kirhof

^^Ono sa to nezda, ale Cina je v tazbe ropy 5. na svete. To ze to nie je tak vidiet, pretoze jej hospodarstvo je pestrejsie nez trebars v takom Kuvajte je uz ina vec.


----------



## Aan

pre tych co v tom banneri nevidia komunizmus a propagandu zostava len podotknut ze Cina ma historiu dlhu tisice rokov a neoslavovala vcera ziadne 60. narodeniny - 60te narodeniny pri prilezitosti ktorych bol ten banner zverejneny oslavoval jeden zversky rezim potlacajuci ludske prava vlastnych obcanov ktori ziju v biede

najviac sa mi rataju cinania ktori si myslia, ze uvalit na nich embargo je nemozne ako keby sme naozaj bez ciny nevedeli existovat - ano, vyrobky by boli o nieco drahsie ale zaroven by nam to radikalne pomohlo v priemysle, zamestnanosti a vobec vo vsetkom zacat sa venovat tomu co dnes outsourcujeme do ciny, keby EU a USA uvalili na Cinu embargo uvital by som to kludne aj s vyssimi cenami, nech stupne kludne vsetko co mame od nich na dvojnasobne ceny, beztak by sa casom zrazili a cez pozitivny vplyv na ekonomiku by doslo k zvyseniu nasich platov, rezim by sa im zosypal ako domcek z karat, ziju len z toho ze vykoristuju svoje obyvatelstvo pracujuce v mizernych podmienkach za almuznu a k tomu ti ludia nemaju ani ziadne prava sa proti tomu ozvat

*kto ste nehlasovali, hlasovat* o danom propagandistickom banneri propagujucom komunizmus a pysiacim sa cudzimi uspechmi (americky kozmonaut, nemecky maglev, americky boeing...) *mozete nadalej tu*
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20091001


----------



## Wizzard

inak haluz že k dnešnému banneru sa chinarulez vôbec nevyjadruje, asi sa mu už tak nepáči  inak zaujímavý protiklad k tomu včerajšiemu


----------



## mirkobb

*Shanghai skyline*

Dnes je ako banner prekrásny Šanghajský skyline. :uh: 











A dáme aj "iný pohľad".. :shocked:


----------



## dustik

mne sa lubi, dal som 5/5 lebo je peknyyy. ale ked citate komenty tak ludia davali 1/5 a vlastne nehodnotili banner ale krajinu :nuts: Tentobanner reprezentuje skyline, co je vlastne to co ma byt v tom bannery


----------



## tuomas666

ved aj pri tom banneri vcerajsom v komentoch niekto napisal ze ci hodnotime politicke zriadenie v krajine alebo banner ... s tymto ja suhlasim ... ak mam hodnotit obidva tak vcera to bolo 1/5 pre jedno aj druhe


----------



## runnert

Ja myslím, že keby sa malo hlasovať *podľa politiky*, tak popradské sídlisko *by bolo* medzi kandidátmi *hlbokým podpriemerom*, nemyslíte?! :lol:

A čo sa týka šanghaja, tak sú vedľa seba pekne sústredené mrakodrapy, ktoré nie sú len obyčajné novopostavené kvádre, majú rozličný tvar a pritom celkom pekne spolu ladia. Aj ja som tam zdvihol priemer.


----------



## Aan

ten banner bola sprosta politicka propaganda preto sa o nom hlasovalo podla toho co reprezentuje, oslavoval 60. vyrocie zverskeho komunistickeho rezimu, pritom Cina ma tisice rokov a nema dovod oslvovat nejake 60. vyrocie, 60. vyrocie oslavoval akurat tak komunisticky rezim ktoremu robil ten banner reklamu takze ludia o nom aj nalezite hlasovali

u dnesneho Shanghai ktory nepropaguje komunizmus uz hlasuju normalne podla obsahu


----------



## Pederaz

Nasmu banneru stale klesa hodnotenie. Prosim Vas napiste uz niekto, kto vie celkom ok po anglicky Janovi, aby ho premenoval. Qwert tak to skus este raz. Je to Poprad...alebo Poprad/Tatry Slovakia tak nechapem preco by tam malo byt napisane Concrete Mountains


----------



## SureThing_II

achjo.. zase Rio...


----------



## SunshineBB

SureThing_II said:


> achjo.. zase Rio...


vcera sa rozhodlo ze OH 2016 budu v Riu, zrejme preto je tam zase , taka mensia oslava


----------



## dustik

my sme mali slovensko skoro 3 krat zasebou :lol: radsej mlcim


----------



## SureThing_II

SunshineBB said:


> vcera sa rozhodlo ze OH 2016 budu v Riu, zrejme preto je tam zase , taka mensia oslava


no vsak to viem.. ale to nemeni nic na tom ze zase rio


----------



## seem

Škoda že tam banner nebol z vačšej vzdialenosti a aj s Ježišom. :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

Pederaz said:


> Nasmu banneru stale klesa hodnotenie. Prosim Vas napiste uz niekto, kto vie celkom ok po anglicky Janovi, aby ho premenoval. Qwert tak to skus este raz. Je to Poprad...alebo Poprad/Tatry Slovakia tak nechapem preco by tam malo byt napisane Concrete Mountains


Písal som mu, žiaľ, bez odozvy, asi je príliš zaneprázdnený. Nemyslím si však, že názov je dôvod klesajúceho ratingu. To sa deje pri všetkých banneroch a nemôžeme čakať, že ten banner bude číslo jeden navždy. Skôr by sme mali vybrať niečo, čo ho na tej pozícií nahradí.


----------



## Pederaz

^^
To si nemyslim ani ja. Niekedy to moze mat zase opacny efekt. Chcel som tym len povedat, ze kym ho mame na prvom mieste mozeme Poprad, Tatry a koniec koncov aj Slovensko trochu viac zviditelnit.


----------



## mirkobb

Wow!  Pekný záber na tento unikátny most, nedávno bol na STV dokument o tom ako ho stavali, moc zaujímavé informácie. 

Tak si ho tu zachováme, aby aj po čase bolo vidieť, že tu takýto banner bol.


----------



## yuriy

krasa :cheers: nieco ""podobne"" by sa snad dalo odfotit o rok v PB


----------



## futuros

Dnešný










Dnes sa môže rozhodnúť.


----------



## eminencia

*Je rozhodnuté*



futuros said:


> Dnešný
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dnes sa môže rozhodnúť.



Horsa do Afriky!! :horse::horse::horse:


----------



## Svrcek20

Asi ma kazdy posle niekam ale len tak nahodou som narazil na pekny banner na stranke 
http://zdenkoliptak.blog.sme.sk/
skoda ze je to tmave ale pekna poloha na fotenie cez den


----------



## SunshineBB

Svrcek20 said:


> Asi ma kazdy posle niekam ale len tak nahodou som narazil na pekny banner na stranke
> http://zdenkoliptak.blog.sme.sk/
> skoda ze je to tmave ale pekna poloha na fotenie cez den


mne sa to paci take ake to je  ten Dóm tam perfektne vynikne .. nedal by sa pouzit? ... na vianoce


----------



## metropoly_sk

krasa.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Cez den by Dom nevvynikol a na tejto nocnej fotke zase nevidno nic ine a Dom je prilis maly na to aby bol jediny objekt celeho banneru.


----------



## johnnyy

Koro said:


> Cez den by Dom nevvynikol a na tejto nocnej fotke zase nevidno nic ine a Dom je prilis maly na to aby bol jediny objekt celeho banneru.


preto treba pockat na podvecer kedy je uz Dom vysvieteny a ostatne budovy este ako tak vidno.. pripadne nejake upravenie fotky nie je zakazane


----------



## Bunk Moreland

johnnyy said:


> preto treba pockat na podvecer kedy je uz Dom vysvieteny a ostatne budovy este ako tak vidno.. pripadne nejake upravenie fotky nie je zakazane


Nech sa paci  Vianocna vyzdoba tam bude zachvilu


----------



## metropoly_sk

praveze o to ide .... ze dom je vidno a to okolo neho svieti a to dalej je take TEMNE .... nahodou nezvycajne.... :cheers: co by mohlo zabodovat  nie nejaka dalsia typicka panorama.


----------



## runnert

mne to skôr pripadá akoby obyvateľstvo a farníci nesplatili účty za elektrinu.


----------



## metropoly_sk

runnert said:


> mne to skôr pripadá akoby obyvateľstvo a farníci nesplatili účty za elektrinu.


no raz tu bola vycitka myslim ze to nebol kosican.... takeho druhu ze ked sme tu dali banner z nocnych KE ... ze vsetko svietilo... ze ci sa akoze ideme pred svetom chvalit ze mame elektrinu .... takze ...


----------



## metropoly_sk

nasiel som to 



wuane said:


> alebo ze mame elektriku a mozeme cez noc mat zasvietene?
> Takto sa da odfotit dalsich milion miest na svete,a vsetky budu vyzerat prakticky rovnako.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Ta vycitka bola o tom, ze fotenie v noci je taky mali podvod lebo vysvietene vyzera dobre kazda diera... To vsak neznamena, ze teraz treba fotit tmu kde je vidno len jeden objekt, ktory zabera asi tak 1/5 banneru... Pred uplnym zotmenim by to mohlo vyzerat dobre aj ked ja osobne takyto banner nepodporim lebo nie som velmi na historicke budovy ale ak sa zhodne väcsina nie je problem.


----------



## wuane

metropoly_sk said:


> nasiel som to



Vtedy ta nocna Kosicka fotka nebola fakt nicim zaujimava.
Na Americkych mestach je vidiet aspon nejaky urbanizmus,u nas je to len chaos svetiel,ako keby som Vianocne sviecky hodil do kuta a odfotil.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Koro said:


> lebo vysvietene vyzera dobre kazda diera...


dufam ze si to nemyslel nijak v pripade Kosic


----------



## metropoly_sk

wuane said:


> Vtedy ta nocna Kosicka fotka nebola fakt nicim zaujimava.
> Na Americkych mestach je vidiet aspon nejaky urbanizmus,u nas je to len chaos svetiel,ako keby som Vianocne sviecky hodil do kuta a odfotil.


no ja suhlasim, ale tato temnota sa mi praveze aj preto paci .....

som to sekol na rozmery podla SCC a z tych tmavsich mist po stranach trochu ubudlo ... cize vyzera to takto:


----------



## wuane

Toto vyzera fajn.Velmi uspesny banner to nebude,ale v ramci rotacie Slovenskych bannerov by som proti nemu nemal vyhrady,ak samozrejme nebude este lepsi Kosicky kandidat.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

metropoly_sk said:


> dufam ze si to nemyslel nijak v pripade Kosic


nemyslel, nebud paranoidny


----------



## futuros

Dnes je krásny banner: *Praha*.









:cheers::cheers:


Praha má krásne staré mesto, jedno z najkrajších v Európe. Aj Bratislava by sa nemusela dať zahanbiť, ale muselo by sa chcieť. :angel:


----------



## Ayran

futuros said:


> Krásny banner.
> 
> :cheers::cheers:


jo je pekny  ,typujem ze sa o5 najdu blbci ktory tam neuvidia vyskovky a daju 1*


----------



## futuros

Samozrejme. Dnes stačí mať peniaze, a dá sa postaviť mrakodrapové mesto v púšti. Ale nikdy nebude mať atmoosféru lepšiu ako staré mesto, kde sem-tam počuť zvony katedrály (a to som pohan). 

A čo môže byť ešte lepšie, ako mať možnosť urobiť mesto typu Staré Nové Mesto? Nič. To je podľa mňa najlepšie riešenie. Praha je tiež skvelým príkladom takého mesta. Navyše Prahu milujem, už len pre tú skvelú českú obsluhu. To je skutočne krása ísť niekam posedieť. Nie ako na Slovensku, kde je všade vidieť znechutených čašníkov s nízkymi platmi.


----------



## Ayran

teraz som to nasiel na nete  
by robert buga


----------



## Joey_T

No tak obrázok mohol byť trošičku lepší, ostrejší. Ale Praha je mesto, ktoré dokáže chytiť za srdce. Stále som dával hlasy objektívne, ale raz môžem byť aj subjektívny a dať 5* bez ohľadu na banner (tým netvrdím, že si ich aj nezaslúži).


----------



## futuros

Ayran
^^^^
^^^^


:applause:	:applause:	:applause:	:applause:


----------



## eminencia

Dnešný banner je pomerne netradičný pohľad na Prahu, a pravdupovediac musím povedať že pre veci neznalých určite aj dosť neazujímavý. 3/5

BTW, nie je toto náhodou prvý český banner tu na skyscraperscity?


----------



## jozefst

Neská baner z Česka. Veľmi pekný. Čo dodať Praha je proste Praha. Čo sa týka výškoviek aspoň nejaký zástupca tam je a to žižkovský vysielač. Aj tieto návrhy Košíc a Bratislavy sú veľmi vydarené. Petržalka vyzerá v noci konečne ako mesto a zasnežené Košice s ich vianočnou atmosférou spadajú do kategórie fototerapie.


----------



## jozefst

Futurus, tak Praha, čo sa týka staromestskej architektúry je pre Teba ako stvorená. Dosť klasickej urbanistickej hmoty: Vinohrady, Žižkov, Karlín, Holešovice, Smíchov, Nusle, Vysočany, Dejvice, nové mesto. Vynechal som raj turistov, čo značí, že Praha nie je to iba o starom meste a malej strane. Napríklad tunel pre peších pod Vítkovom prepájajúci Karlín so Žižkovom je pekná atrakcia. Dosť sa dá vidieť aj cez gúgl maps a strít viu, alebo na gúgl ért. Na pražskom banneri vidno, že pekný banner možno urobiť aj bez hlavnej dominanty, ale predpokladom je predsa kvalita ostatného materiálu. A už som sa vrátil z off topic úvah k téme.


----------



## santiago calatrava

jozefst said:


> Neská baner z Česka. Veľmi pekný. Čo dodať Praha je proste Praha. Čo sa týka výškoviek aspoň nejaký zástupca tam je a to žižkovský vysielač. Aj tieto návrhy Košíc a Bratislavy sú veľmi vydarené. Petržalka vyzerá v noci konečne ako mesto a zasnežené Košice s ich vianočnou atmosférou spadajú do kategórie fototerapie.


To, ze Petrzalka vyzera v noci ako mesto je slaba utecha. Akykolvek pohlad na Petrzalku je smutny az otrasny. Dufam, ze sa este dozijem ked sa na Slovensku bude burat panelova zastavba, bude mi smutno za sidliskovymi spomienkami,ale zo srdca budem priat buducim generaciam Petrzalcanov moznost vyrastat v peknom prostredi apartmanovych, rodinnych domov, zelene a sportovisk. Verim, ze sa raz Petrzalka docka.


----------



## Pederaz

Praha ma dnes velmi pekny banner. V prvom momente som si myslel, ze to je Rim ale ked som zbadal vysielac na Zizkove hned som vedel, ze to je praha. Ta kupola chramu sv. Michala v popredi je uzastna a farby su tiez zaujimave. Trochu mi pripomina parizsky banner a spominul som si aj na ten bratislavsky s domom sv. martina v popredi. ten mal tiez podobne hodnotenie. cakal som vacsi uspech toho prazskeho dokonca som sa bal, ze nas tromfne : DD. Urcite by mal vacsi uspech vecerny pohlad na Prazsky hrad z Karlovho mosta. Ale tento je pre mna jednoznacne za 5*. Ta fotka nocnej Bratislavy je otrasna a Kosice su celkom zaujimave akurat, ze mimo hlavnej pessej zony uz nic nieje vidno iba zasnezene strechy.


----------



## Majnolajno44

Ja som dal 4 Prahe. Mozno je to tym ze uz som videl tolko jej krasnych panoram, ze tato ma uz nemala cim oslovit. Je to velmi pekna fotka, ale na tych specialnych 5 mi tam este nieco chyba.


----------



## wuane

^^ja som tiez dal 4.Podla mnaprimerane.Ta panorama nie je az tak zaujimava alebo dych beruca,ale kedze som videl Prahu nazivo,viem co toje.Keby som nevidel,tak dam asi aj menej cisto za banner.


----------



## SunshineBB

dnesny Edinburgh ma priemerne hodnotenie 4  dost prekvapive .. jedine ze by tu na fore bolo 300 skotov a kazdy by dal povinne 4-5


----------



## CI3r1cK

Dnešný









Myslím si, že Londýn má omnoho viac "neokúkanejších" miest z ktorých by sa dali spraviť krásne panorámy, tento z Greenwichu je už klasika...


----------



## seem

Z Londýna to naposledy bola "úspešná" koláž. :nuts:


----------



## santiago calatrava

Porto e uma cidade muito linda.

Ten dnesny je dokazom, ze da sa urobit aj pekny nocny zaber aby vsetky mesta neboli ako osvietene Los Angeles, hoci v pripade LA je fascinujuce aku plochu tie svetla zaberaju. Skoda len, ze hore ufikli z veze aby mali vodu dole. No... nic nie je dokonale.


----------



## wuane

^^je to zla fotka.Zrejme nejaky vyrez.Nie za cielom robenia panoramy.Aj to tak potom dopadne.Viac ako 3* odomna cakat nemozu.


----------



## smoger

dost trapas je pre mna ta reklama na seat hore, si nedokazem predstavit ze na hradbach Bratislavskeho hradu by bola reklama nejaka


----------



## Wizzard

dnešný štokholmský banner má nebezpečne vysoké hodnotenie, vyše 4,5, a pritom myslím že na ňom nie je nič také úžasné :nuts:


----------



## Aan

zasluzene sa hrabe na prve miesto, tradicna fotka krasnej architektury v nadhernych farbach, inak ked si vsimnete v prvej desiatke sme jedini z Europy, patrilo by sa tam mat aspon ten Stockholm, ja som mu dal jasnych 5/5, kopec tych bannerov na dalsich miestach z Azie/JA nie je ktovieco


----------



## metropoly_sk

podla mna je velmi pekny...


----------



## Wizzard

ja som mu dal 3/5, chcel som 4, ale keď som si porovnal, akým som dal 4, som si to rozmyslel. pripomína mi to mestá ako Praha, len s tým rozdielom, že tu je iba jedna výrazná veža 

edit: inak na štvrtom mieste je Porto, čo je tiež v Európe.


----------



## pau-chin

Stockholm je velmi pekny, ale myslite na to, ze chceme udrzat Poprad na prvej priecke, tak by sa mozno hodili aj nejake nizsie hodnotenia ... _ diky ( ale je to velmi pekna momentka ) :cheers:


----------



## marish

^^ nemohol som inak, zasluzi si 5*. 
davat 1/5 len aby zostal poprad prvy je kravina, presne na to sme nadavali pred mesiacom.
pri mojom hodnoteni skocil z 4,54 na 4,55, cim dobehol pp/tatry, tak ma neukamenujte. :lol:


----------



## Bunk Moreland

4/5, lava strana je velmi tmava


----------



## SunshineBB

Ja som dal tiez 5. Nevidim dovod aby som takemuto bezchybnemu banneru dal menej. Mne sa paci viac ako ten nas Poprad .


----------



## Ayran

ja som len zvedavy ze aj ked predbehne nas banner , tak ci sa najdu tí imbecili co dali nasmu 1* , ze ci bude rovnako aj pri tomto bannere :bash:


----------



## dustik

tie jednotky sa casom nazbieraju, este maju polovicu hlasov pred sebou, dal som 4/5 jebo ta kvalita :-D no sak viete aka je, povodne som chcel 5


----------



## Wizzard

no prvý už asi nebude, bude druhý, ale aj tak, toto tiež nie je skyline, skôr taký cityscape a inak okrem niekoľkých veží tam nič zaujímavé nevidím... nič proti, bol som v Štokholme, je to pekné mesto, ale že by práve tento banner mal byť medzi najlepšími, to sa mi nezdá, videl som lepšie...


----------



## Joey_T

No tak náš banner odolal len tesne. Jedna stotina, ale aj tak . Ja som tiež dal 4*, myslím si, že na päť hviezdičiek to nie je. Navyše ten záber nie je nejak extra úchvatný a výnimočný.


----------



## wuane

no tomu Stokholmu som nemal dovod dat viac ako Prahe a tej som dal tri,ale Stokholm bola ovela lepsia fotografia,vyzerala fotena za ucelom prezentacie nie len nejaky vyrez,tak som dal 4.Objektivne sa mi nase Tatry naozaj pacia viac,ta fotka ma proste smrnc,Stokholm je krasna fotka krasneho mesta,ale chyba tomu nejaky taky duch momentu.


----------



## mirkobb

Čo sa týka Štockholmu, tak to je "klasika" a ešte asi aj s tou kráľovskou jachtou v prístave, dal som 4, ale dnešná Panamacity je pekný skyline, vľavo vidieť fragment starého mesta vystavaného v koloniálnom štýle, dávam 5! :cheers:


----------



## bystrican

pardon Tatry..


----------



## Joey_T

No pekne sa s tým pohrali. Veľa na tej fotke nie je, ale je to pekný neprehliadnuteľný záber. Toto si 5* zaslúži.


----------



## Wizzard

Joey_T said:


> No pekne sa s tým pohrali. Veľa na tej fotke nie je, ale je to pekný neprehliadnuteľný záber. Toto si 5* zaslúži.


presne tak, 5* :cheers:


----------



## Aan

prilis vela photoshopu, kazde mesto by vyzeralo vyborne po takychto upravach, vid thread BA pictures kde su v jednom z poslednych postov takto brutalne upravene fotky, realne fotky su lepsie, takto to vobec nevyzera, je to len jeden velky odrb s tym ze na prvy pohlad to vyzera pekne ale nema nic spolocne s realitou


----------



## Wizzard

Aan said:


> prilis vela photoshopu, kazde mesto by vyzeralo vyborne po takychto upravach, vid thread BA pictures kde su v jednom z poslednych postov takto brutalne upravene fotky, realne fotky su lepsie, takto to vobec nevyzera, je to len jeden velky odrb s tym ze na prvy pohlad to vyzera pekne ale nema nic spolocne s realitou


určite vieš čo hovoríš, ale kde tam vidíš photoshop?


----------



## johnnyy

tu je v lepsom rozliseni:


WrocLOVE said:


>


podla mna je ta fotka robena na styl HDR, aj strom v lavo je rozmazany, ako sa medzi jednotlivymi zabermi hybal pri vetre..
ja osobne si myslim ze upravena fotka je este stale fotka(dokonca toto je viacej fotiek na sebe a este aj panorama)

a som zvedavy ci nam vydrzi prve miesto.. trufam si povedat ze ani nie


----------



## Aan

v tom ze je to infrared fotka a v reali to ma uplne ine farby

photoshopovany infrared nezmysel









a realita









navod
http://www.dpnotes.com/infrared-look-photo-photoshop-tutorial/

alebo

7-strankovy navod
http://www.photoshopessentials.com/photo-effects/infrared-photo/


----------



## misko

ako vies, ze je to photoshopovy infrared? mozno je ozajstny infrared nezmysel. dokonca by som sa stavil, ze toto je originalna infracervena fotografia. vid ten tristny vysledok z tebou postnuteho (druheho) tutorialu oproti vyslednej forme tohto baneru... kazdopadne, baner je to pekny.


----------



## dustik

Aan si to asi jediny vsimol, ved kuknite sa na to zvacsenie, odkedy rastie biela trava? myslel som si, ze ej to sneh ale nieje to tak 

ale aj tak sa mi paci, aj ked nieje skutocna


----------



## bystrican

Ta Wroclav je fakt pekna, som zvedavy ci sa dotiahne na nas Poprad/Tatry, urcite vsak
bude medzi prvou päťkou banerov...


----------



## marish

^^ poprad tatry nepredbehne, to by sa dnes musel pohybovat okolo 4,7-4,8. cisla nepustia.



Aan said:


> prilis vela photoshopu, kazde mesto by vyzeralo vyborne po takychto upravach, vid thread BA pictures kde su v jednom z poslednych postov takto brutalne upravene fotky, realne fotky su lepsie, takto to vobec nevyzera, je to len jeden velky odrb s tym ze na prvy pohlad to vyzera pekne ale nema nic spolocne s realitou


nie je to photoshop, ale IR filter. a tie fotky v threade BA pictures tiez nemusia byt nutne photoshop (netvrdim ze nie su, iba ze nemusia byt).


----------



## Aan

podstatne je ze to nie su realne farby/realita ale tazko upravovana fotka (a je jedno ci komplet na pocitaci s IR efektom alebo ci mal na fotaku IR filter a len doatocne to upravoval na compe, kazdopadne upravoane na compe to dost bolo tak ci tak) ked s takymto prevedenim vyzera dobre kazda dedina, nieco ako vyssie ta uzasna nocna fotka presova ktora je naozaj unikatna a nedala by sa nafotit v kazdom druhom meste europy

nevsimol som si to len ja, uz predo mnou na to v diskusii k banneru upozornili min. 2 ludia

a btw. argumentovat tym, ze ako priklad v jednom z postnutych navodov je na zaver ako vysledok nie prave najlepsia fotka a preto dnesny banner nie je cez photoshop je tristne podla mna, staci si pozriet prvy navod kde je original bez IR filtra a komplet robeny cez PS a vysledok je vyborny, rovnako tu fotku wroclawi nie je problem spravit vo photoshope, takze ci tam boli dodatocne robene len mensie upravy alebo je to komplet dielo PS bez autora nezistime

original









tristny vysledok cez photoshop


----------



## marish

^^ ked to ale beries takto fundamentalne, tak potom aj ciernobiela fotka je tazko upravovana realita. mne osobne tiez drasticke photoshopove upravy vacsinou viac fotografiu degraduju ako vylepsia. ak je ale fotka negycovo spravena pomocou filtrov na fotoaparate alebo specialnych objektivov nemam s tym problem.
wroclaw by bol pekny banner aj bez tej upravy, ale ta nasa je urcite krajsia. :cheers:

edit:


Aan said:


> rovnako tu fotku wroclawi nie je problem spravit vo photoshope, takze ci tam boli dodatocne robene len mensie upravy alebo je to komplet dielo PS bez autora nezistime


pytal som sa ho a pisal, ze je to IR filter.


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ nas popradsky banner tiez nieje uplna realita 

baner vyzera akoby tam lezala pod kopcami velka metropola a pritom to je skor mestecko.

dal som 5.... krasa


----------



## wuane

^^V com Popradsky banner nie je realita?To ze si ten pohlad niekto idealizuje na mega city je len dokonalostou tej fotky,to jejej genialita.Nie photoshopovat o dusu aby sa z priemernej fotky stala nejaka bomba.Ja som dal 3*.Nic ma tam neuputalo,ked budem chciet efekty pozriem si Matrix.


----------



## johnnyy

wuane said:


> Nic ma tam neuputalo,ked budem chciet efekty pozriem si Matrix.


ale no.. je to fotka.. je.. kazda fotka ma nejaky ten svoj pribeh.. tak tato ma IR pribeh a este aj mozno nejaky PS pribeh.. ale stale je to fotka.. podarena fotka!!


----------



## wuane

^^ja by som rad z banneru videl ako to tam vyzera,nie ako to tam nevyzera.
mne to vadi rovnako ako kolaze.Tie tri hviezdicky,to som bol az priliz milosrdny


----------



## R1S0

Joey_T said:


> No pekne sa s tým pohrali. Veľa na tej fotke nie je, ale je to pekný neprehliadnuteľný záber. Toto si 5* zaslúži.


tak toto vyzera fantasticky ^^^^


----------



## marish

wuane said:


> ^^ja by som rad z banneru videl ako to tam vyzera...


vsak z toho banneru vidis ako to tam vyzera... pre hada.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

1*, kedze menej sa uz dat neda


----------



## marish

omg zuzu ale ten nas je jednoznacne lepsi, musime sa onho pobit. 
ja som teda aj polskemu dal 5, lebo si podla mna zasluzil, kedze je to foto nafotena uz IR filtrom a nie az tak upravena v PS, ale ten nas je realny zaber, co krasne klame telom a zo skaredeho sidliska uhral krasnu metropolu pod kopcami. proste masterpeace. objektivne som od vtedy krajsi banner nevidel, a preto dufam, ze zostaneme no.1. :cheers:

edit: a zas som skoncil na novej strane... byt phillom, tak ma to aj takto z rana nastve.


----------



## Qwert

Aan said:


> nj (viem preco som ho zasielal a necakal kym by sme sa tu dozili nejakej zhody na niecom), dokonca ma 3. najvyssi pocet hlasov z TOP25 aj ked nas Poliaci s tou ich infrared sfalsovanou patlanicou dobiehaju (a vyhladovo ratam ze ten svoj pretlacia na prve miesto), schvalne by ma zaujimalo rozlozenie hlasujucich u polskeho banneru podla krajin, tazia z toho ze je ich 40mil oproti ferovym hlasovaniam u nasho a stockholmu, pochybujem ze inak by bolo tolko ludi slepych voci tomu ze je to tazko upravena realita s nerealnymi farbami, ziadny iny v prvej 25tke nepresiel takymi brutalnymi upravami ako ten polsky a nie je tak vzdialeny realite


Ešteže ťa máme!:cheers:


----------



## SureThing_II

dnesny banner mi pripomina nase sidliska, v trosku vacsom meritku


----------



## dustik

uplna Dubravka alebo Dlhe diely :lol:


----------



## jozefst

dustik, že aj ja také čosi podobné popíšem, ale nevidel som ešte Tvoj príspevok. Taký pohľad ako keď sa ide od vysielača Kamzík po červenej smerom na Lamač, potom je taká lúka a odtiaľto to takto podobne vyzerá.


----------



## Aan

novy kandidat na TOP1, ktory si to spolu so Stockholmom aj zasluzi

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20091120

EDIT:
4.54, total votes: 193 - 8:36
4.55, total votes: 231 - 10:07
4.58, total votes: 433 - 17:30










full size here
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/143/358622155_79a387bfe5_o.jpg


----------



## SureThing_II

jj tento je velmi pekny


----------



## pau-chin

*seattle, najkrajsie americke mesto _ aspon podla mna, opat nesklamalo, bude urcite na prvom mieste, krasa !!* :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## kaxno

Aj ja som dal 5/5 a myslim, ze ked uz ma nejaky banner odsunut nase Tatry, tak to ma byt prave tento  Krasna panorama ...


----------



## Wizzard

4/5, nie je to zlé, ale jediná pekná vec je tam asi tá veža


----------



## futuros

Inak priatelia, možno ste to tu už diskutovali, prečo sa náš banner volá Conrete Montains namiesto High Tatras? Je to podľa mňa dosť podivné, ak sa mám jemne vyjadriť. :angel:


----------



## pau-chin

kaxno said:


> Aj ja som dal 5/5 a myslim, ze ked uz ma nejaky banner odsunut nase Tatry, tak to ma byt prave tento  Krasna panorama ...


*naozaj nadherny zaber, len som si vsimol, ze uz je asi tak cez 3 roky stary, na tomto este len dostavovali budovu WAMU tower 2 a medzi tym vsetkym tam uz pribudlo dost podstatnych, peknych a vysokych budov ...*


----------



## wuane

Ak nas odsunie tento banner z prveho miesta je to vyznamenanie pre nas banner. :yes: naozaj krasne


----------



## Aan

tak skore este stupa od rana takze to bude zasluzene No.1 podla mna v zasade aj stockholmsky je lepsi nez nas

futuros - je to preklad Nazvu tej fotky od povodneho autora na Vivo


----------



## bystrican

Zda sa, ze to uz ma ,,nas,,banner zratane....Ale ten Seattle je fakt pekny ....
Zomrel kral, nech zije kral


----------



## metropoly_sk

Nadherny dnes banner ... a vzadu aj poriadna hora ... KRASA


----------



## jozefst

A čo dnešný Dubrovník? Po tom Seatli ťažká konkurencia. Hory, mesto, more, všetko v jednom. Tam to môže vyzerať fakt pekne.


----------



## johnnyy

jozefst said:


> A čo dnešný Dubrovník? Po tom Seatli ťažká konkurencia. Hory, mesto, more, všetko v jednom. Tam to môže vyzerať fakt pekne.


myslim ze nova "number one"


----------



## Aan

jozefst said:


> A čo dnešný Dubrovník? Po tom Seatli ťažká konkurencia. Hory, mesto, more, všetko v jednom. Tam to môže vyzerať fakt pekne.


2/5 no skyline, just few lights and some dark areas, is it village, junkyard or what? can't say from picture

nepostlo mi to komentar, porovnavat tu rozmazanu fotku horiacej skladky kde nic nevidno s No.1 je scestne


----------



## johnnyy

^^a poprad bol samy skyline, co?


----------



## Wizzard

sorry, ale dnešný banner je hrôza, 1/5, asi je to nejaký vtip, nič tam nevidno, nerozumiem tým hodnoteniam


----------



## Aan

johnnyy said:


> ^^a poprad bol samy skyline, co?


skus si v anglickom slovniku zistit co znamena slovo skyline nez sa este viac zhovadis, porovnavat poprad s tymto, no comment

EDIT: napoveda - skyline sa sklada zo slov SKY a LINE
skyline









no skyline









poobede mozem postnut definiciu skyline, nech si zatial podaktori zapatraju


----------



## SunshineBB

seattle je prvy podla mna zasluzene aj ked sa to este moze zmenit, zacnu inteligenti davat hromadne po jednej * .. a to by clovek cakal ze na takomto fore su normalni ludia 

dnesny banner ma neoslovil, ako zaber je to pekny, Dubrovnik je fakt pekne starorimske mestecko, ale ja vidim na banneri len tri druhy textury, ta v strede je najkrajsia ... ale nie je to zlepenec, cize ma tu u mna ** 

btw ten nas Poprad je SKYLINE, a velmi pekná ...


----------



## santiago calatrava

Aan, you're right about the skyline definition. Dubrovnik is an interesting composition but it's not a skyline at all. Anyway, when there's a nice capture of a place, it doesn't have to be only a skyline as a banner. That's from my point of view. As a non- eager photographer this image impresses me a lot. I can't consider the colors and the details properly, I just think it's an image worth being a banner.


----------



## Chunkylover

Preposielam post z Bratislava (Pictures + News + Comments). Z tohto by v budocnosti mohli byt skvele bannery:



marish said:


> ...


----------



## Aan

z toho prveho ani vo sne, ci uz po zmenseni alebo bez zmensenia by tam vo formate bannera bolo vidiet prd, ten druhy by bol lepsi ale aj na nom by bolo vidno akurat AT a Inchebu a potom uz len rozmazany gulas v pozadi, je kopec lepsich miest na Slovensku ci zaberov na BA ktore sa daju pouzit, staci sa pozriet o x stran dozadu, su tam konkretne navrhy na zabery na BA (napr. UFO+Apollo+hrad)

btw. dnesny banner ukazuje primitivnost postkomunistickych statov ktore sa nacionalisticky realizuju vo futbale ci v hlasovani za banner a vidiet tam extremny pocet max. hodnoteni, sudiac aj podla komentarov evidentne od hlasujucich z byvalej juhoslavie, bohuzial sa k tymto statom radime aj my a aj u nas vacsina da 5ku otrasnemu slovenskemu banneru (ake sme mali predtym) len za to ze je slovensky, na zapade su uz zmyslanim dalej a vedia zahlasovat sebakriticky


----------



## Joey_T

Tento dnešný banner má vyššie hodnotenie, ako napríklad jedne z najvydarenejších z Pudongu a Melbourne, ktoré sú pre mňa osobne minimálne top 10. O objektivite tu nemôže byť ani reči. To rozdelenie na tri zóny je príšerné. Tmavá voda, ohnivé čosi, tmavý les. Žiadna hlava, žiadna päta. Keď tam mal byť kopec (myslím si ale, že autor to bez neho odfotiť jednoducho nemohol), tak jednoznačne niečo takéto:









__________________________________________________________________________________________


Dubrovnik - zatiaľ 4,10









A pre porovnanie - "horšie" bannery:

Bremen - 4,10









Pudong - 4,07









Dubai - 4,01









Melbourne - 4,00









Boston - 4,00









Dnešná panoráma týmto vyššie nesiaha ani po päty, je to maximálne za 2*.


----------



## bystrican

Aan said:


> z toho prveho ani vo sne, ci uz po zmenseni alebo bez zmensenia by tam vo formate bannera bolo vidiet prd, ten druhy by bol lepsi ale aj na nom by bolo vidno akurat AT a Inchebu a potom uz len rozmazany gulas v pozadi, je kopec lepsich miest na Slovensku ci zaberov na BA ktore sa daju pouzit, staci sa pozriet o x stran dozadu, su tam konkretne navrhy na zabery na BA (napr. UFO+Apollo+hrad)
> 
> btw. dnesny banner ukazuje primitivnost postkomunistickych statov ktore sa nacionalisticky realizuju vo futbale ci v hlasovani za banner a vidiet tam extremny pocet max. hodnoteni, sudiac aj podla komentarov evidentne od hlasujucich z byvalej juhoslavie, bohuzial sa k tymto statom radime aj my a aj u nas vacsina da 5ku otrasnemu slovenskemu banneru (ake sme mali predtym) len za to ze je slovensky, na zapade su uz zmyslanim dalej a vedia zahlasovat sebakriticky


neviem preco pausalizujes...napr. primitivnost postsocialistickych statov...
Moze taketo nieco napisat inteligentny clovek???Iste vsade ziju aj mudri ale 
aj hlupi ludia ale takto to napisat, na to treba silny zaludok.Ja neviem ako Tebe, ale mne sa ten slovensky banner pacil/Poprad-Tatry/ mozno su aj ludia
ktorym prekaza vsetko slovenske, no co uz, pre vsetkych svieti slnko na tejto
planete.A este nieco, nenavistou sa nikdy nic nevyriesilo.Pekny den


----------



## SunshineBB

bystrican said:


> neviem preco pausalizujes...napr. primitivnost postsocialistickych statov...
> Moze taketo nieco napisat inteligentny clovek???Iste vsade ziju aj mudri ale
> aj hlupi ludia ale takto to napisat, na to treba silny zaludok.Ja neviem ako Tebe, ale mne sa ten slovensky banner pacil/Poprad-Tatry/ mozno su aj ludia
> ktorym prekaza vsetko slovenske, no co uz, pre vsetkych svieti slnko na tejto
> planete.A este nieco, nenavistou sa nikdy nic nevyriesilo.Pekny den


Aan zrejme myslel predchadzajuce slovenske bannery ktore nedosiahli taky uspech, realne mali tak na 3 body z 5, ale mnoho "nasich" mu dalo 5 ..

co sa tyka banneru Poprad, kedze ho tam posielal Aan, nanho mate zrejme rovnaky nazor ( cize 5/5) ..


----------



## jozefst

Ten tatranský banner je pekný. Aj tá Popradská paneláreň na ňom vyzerá ako normálne mesto.


----------



## Wizzard

Tak to nie je možné. Ten trápny Tikal predbehol náš banner, už sme na treťom mieste


----------



## marish

myslim, ze za par dni budeme spat na 2. mieste.


----------



## Wizzard

marish said:


> myslim, ze za par dni budeme spat na 2. mieste.


a už aj sme, aspoň v tejto chvíli, čo som to pozeral :banana:


----------



## bystrican

Skoro sme neudrzali druhe miesto pred Tikalom, ale nakoniec sme utok odrazili:banana2::banana2::banana:


----------



## marish

^^ precitaj si tri prispevky nad sebou. tikal si uzil svojich 5min slavy, ale potom sme sa tam pravom vratili. je to velmi malo pravdepodobne, ale mozno sa v priebehu tyzdna-dvoch nieco take stane aj so seattlom. i ked tomu prve miesto pravom patri. :cheers:


----------



## Ayran

vy to tu riesite ako vojensku strategiu... sak a neni to jedno kde sme ? dôlezite je ze aj taka mala krajinka dokazala silno zaujat , len som potom nechapal tych 1* ktore prisli uz davno po tom ako bol nasadeny .... hm


----------



## wuane

^^to je evidentne nejaky prejav zakomplexovanosti tie 1* na nas banner.Pretoze tym,ze sa drzal tyzdne na prvom mieste je jasny dokaz,ze ten banner je proste dobry,pekny,zaujimavy.Pocitam ze kazda jedna ta jednotka je za ucelom znizit ucelovo rating,a nie ako dosledok ze by sa niekomu ten banner nepacil.Aj ked tam nie su mrakodrapy,horsie ako mu clovek dat proste nemoze.


----------



## SunshineBB

wuane said:


> ^^to je evidentne nejaky prejav zakomplexovanosti tie 1* na nas banner.Pretoze tym,ze sa drzal tyzdne na prvom mieste je jasny dokaz,ze ten banner je proste dobry,pekny,zaujimavy.Pocitam ze kazda jedna ta jednotka je za ucelom znizit ucelovo rating,a nie ako dosledok ze by sa niekomu ten banner nepacil.Aj ked tam nie su mrakodrapy,horsie ako mu clovek dat proste nemoze.


no nehnevaj sa, ale to si nam teda ziadnu prevratnu novinku nepovedal


----------



## bystrican

Ayran said:


> vy to tu riesite ako vojensku strategiu... sak a neni to jedno kde sme ? dôlezite je ze aj taka mala krajinka dokazala silno zaujat , len som potom nechapal tych 1* ktore prisli uz davno po tom ako bol nasadeny .... hm


Ale nie, samozrejme ked Poprad-Tatry nebude na druhom ale ani na piatom mieste nič sa nedeje, svet sa určite nezrúti. ale človek je už raz taký, rád sú-
ťaží a porovnáva sa z druhými.Čo je na tom zlé? To máme doma sedieť za pe-
cou a vyhýbať sa konfrontácii zo svetom?? A ked sa niečo podarí, je zakázané
sa s toho radovať a držať palce???


----------



## Aan

treba sa radsej realizovat v Skybar ci Travel, fotiek vie iste postnut kazdy dost a navnadit ludi na Slovensko nech sa dojdu pozriet a pokecat s nimi o nom


----------



## wuane

SunshineBB said:


> no nehnevaj sa, ale to si nam teda ziadnu prevratnu novinku nepovedal


Sakra !!!


----------



## Joey_T

Wou. Tak tomu sa povie "mesto, ako ho nepoznáme". Najprv ma napadlo Shanghay, Soul, Singapur, Hong Kong a keď som pozrel na lokalitu...
Paríž by mi teda nenapadol. Pekná fotka.


----------



## marish

vobec sa nebudem cudovat, ak sa zajtra ocitneme na tretom mieste. :cheers:
5/5


----------



## Aan

nebyt to pariz tak je to priemerna fotka, zaujimave je to len tym ze je to pariz, navyse kvalita fotky dost o nicom 4/5


----------



## dustik

bohuzial kvalita tak trochu nic moc :_) a pariz tu bol za tento rok uz aspon 3 krat takze 4/5


----------



## SureThing_II

zase Tokyo???


----------



## Aan

ake tokyo, dnes je manila a navyse tvoje fotky filipincaniek nikde

EDIT: asi to bude bezna chyba pri nahadzovani noveho bannera, tokyo bolo 8.11. a obrazok banneru sa taha odinakial ako ked si nan kliknes, vtedy sa taha zase z inej adresy a niekedy zabudnu prehodit obrazok na tej hlavnej takze sa tam ukazuje z minuleho mesiaca ale ked si nan kliknes mal by sa nacitat uz aktualny


----------



## SureThing_II

no podla commentov som nebol jediny co tam mal Tokyo 
ad Filipincanky, dnes snad dam dalsiu davku


----------



## Phill

Aan said:


> ake tokyo, dnes je manila a navyse tvoje fotky filipincaniek nikde


:lol:

trip okienko


Aan said:


> kde su tie dalsie slubovane fotky filipncaniek???


:lol:

počuj, tebe čo dnes je? :nuts:

inak včerajší Paris má u mňa 5 punktov.


----------



## SunshineBB

dneska ***** za Florenciu, najkrajsie mesto na svete


----------



## bystrican

Pekne dal som *****


----------



## Joey_T

Čo je na ňom také úžasné? Odomňa má 3*.


----------



## SunshineBB

Joey_T said:


> Čo je na ňom také úžasné? Odomňa má 3*.


pre mna je uzasna ta atmosfera , zaber je to pekny, a ten kto v tom meste uz bol je nuteny hodnotit vysoko  (hovori sa ze Florencia svojou krasou sposobuje infarkty  )


----------



## misko

tak to som este nepocul este s tym infarktom 
florencia je bezpochyby krasna, bohuzial ale tento baner nie je dobry ako baner (farebnost, putavost) a nie je to ani dobre odfotena florencia. u mna ***


----------



## 420

*Florence Cathedral*

kratke video. http://img341.imageshack.us/i/vlado071109140.mp4/


----------



## runnert

misko said:


> tak to som este nepocul este s tym infarktom
> florencia je bezpochyby krasna, bohuzial ale tento baner nie je dobry ako baner (farebnost, putavost) a nie je to ani dobre odfotena florencia. u mna ***


Bohužiaľ nám tu vládne taký trend, že krásne miesta majú priemerné fotky. Pritom sa dajú spraviť neporovnateľne lepšie zábery. Napríklad nedávna Sighišoara mala otrasnú fotku, pritom patrí k najkrajším mestám Rumunska (ak ním aj nie je).hno:


----------



## SureThing_II

tak tu mame opat Tokyo (tentokrat naozaj ) mimochodom 5ty krat za pol roka... WTF?


----------



## Wizzard

nie je to zlé, ale určite nie za 5, ale za 4, kvalita nič moc a v pozadí niečo ako Slovnaft.


----------



## Aan

nic xtra, ta fotka ma mizernu kvakitu, aj ten pohlad nic moc, divims a tym vysokym hodnoteniam, mam ten dojem ze kludia ked vidia tokyo tak automaticky klikaju 5 a vobec neposudzuju naozajstnu kvalitu (obsahu) fotky


----------



## runnert

Aan said:


> mam ten dojem ze kludia ked vidia tokyo tak automaticky klikaju 5 a vobec neposudzuju naozajstnu kvalitu (obsahu) fotky


Možno sa im páčia tie svetlá. A čo tam po kvalite, aj s telefónom sa dajú spraviť nádherné fotky. Ja som hlasoval za seba...


----------



## marish

mozno mali pre tuto udalost spravit vynimku a otocit banner o 90°, aby sa burj zmestil.


----------



## jozefst

K dnešnému banneru z Dubaja: Tak preto!!!


----------



## kapibara

Nas Tatransky banner mal este vcera 4.32 a dnes klesol na 4.29. :bash:


----------



## jozefst

Burj by sa inak vynímal niekde blízko Tatier, napríklad v Poprade . Ale to by zas zakročili aktivisti. No ale zas pokochať sa výhľadom na Burj z Lomnického by nebolo zlé a bolo by to aspoň v opačnom garde, predsa v tom Dubaji sa to momentálne nedá. Leteckú dopravu nerátam.


----------



## eminencia

jozefst said:


> Burj by sa inak vynímal niekde blízko Tatier, napríklad v Poprade . Ale to by zas zakročili aktivisti. No ale zas pokochať sa výhľadom na Burj z Lomnického by nebolo zlé a bolo by to aspoň v opačnom garde, predsa v tom Dubaji sa to momentálne nedá. Leteckú dopravu nerátam.


To by ani tak nezakročili aktivisti (aký by na to mali dôvod), ale letisko. Inak by si tu mal 9/11 každý týždeň .


----------



## jozefst

No keby to bolo postavené inde, tak máme atrakciu, samozrejme ten náš burj by musel byť vysoký aspoň 1100 metrov, nech nie sme trochári .


----------



## JankoKE

Mohol, by stáť v Tatrách a z najvyššieho poschodia by sa dalo prejsť po lávke na nejaký zo štítov ( už rovno v lyžiarskom ohoze  ) .


----------



## eminencia

Tento banner mi pripomína, aké to muselo byť, keď človek objavoval neznáme teritóriá, zakladal osady a vôbec netušil že tam vyrastie New York, Los Angeles, Rio, Bratislava, Sydney, alebo Kapské Mesto. Je to taký obraz ľudskej expanzie všade tam, kde mu to príroda dovolí. Návrat ku koreňom. Možno práve z tejto osady vznikne nová metropola severu.


----------



## pau-chin

kapibara said:


> Nas Tatransky banner mal este vcera 4.32 a dnes klesol na 4.29. :bash:


na banner je uz zase na 2 mieste !! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## SunshineBB

pau-chin said:


> na banner je uz zase na 2 mieste !! :cheers: :cheers:


to tu este niekto sleduje? :nuts:


----------



## Wizzard

SunshineBB said:


> to tu este niekto sleduje? :nuts:


áno, ja to sledujem denne, a vedel som že je to len otázkou času, kedy sa zase dostaneme na druhé miesto a možno sa dostaneme znova aj na prvé :cheers::banana:


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Na to uz nie je priestor. Mozno by pomohlo keby sa jeho rating uzamkol, lebo inak bude aj nadalej utesene klesat s pribudajucimi jednotkami.


----------



## dustik

podla mna si druhe miesto zasluzi, Seattle sa mi zda tiez uzasny


----------



## kapibara

Ten prvy je dobry, ale nas je ZAZRACNY.


----------



## eminencia

kapibara said:


> Ten prvy je dobry, ale nas je ZAZRACNY.


Nášmu banneru veľmi ubližuje, že mnohí neveria že je reálny, proste to odpíšu ako fotošop a dajú jednu hviezdičku čo je podľa mňa nespravodlivé. Seattlu sa také niečo stať nemôže, takže už aj týmto nedorozumením. je hlasovanie negatívne ovplyvnené voči Tatrám.


----------



## Ayran

:cheers: dnešný banner je veľmi pekný *5


----------



## Wizzard

a zase sme na treťom mieste, predbehlo nás Chicago


----------



## dustik

Wizzard said:


> a zase sme na treťom mieste, predbehlo nás Chicago


chcel si povedat na stvrtom :lol:


----------



## kaxno

Po dnesnom Friscu budeme asi este hlbsie  Bezkonkurencne najlepsi banner poslednych cias.


----------



## Wizzard

kaxno said:


> Po dnesnom Friscu budeme asi este hlbsie  Bezkonkurencne najlepsi banner poslednych cias.


imho nič moc, pripomína mi New York, 4/5 :cheers:


----------



## kaxno

Wizzard said:


> imho nič moc, pripomína mi New York, 4/5 :cheers:


Ja mam slabost pre "Transamerica" building ...


----------



## Aan

o 13 hodin piatom

ten dnesny banner inak dost velka slabota, mrakodrapy nic moc a hlavne je zly ten zrezany most, urcite sa nechyta na najlepsie bannery z TOP100


----------



## kapibara

Wuane a kde to vidis, ze 140 kusov nam dalo jednu hviezdicku? 

Sme na stvrtom. Cartagena sa posunula z piateho na druhe, takze sa asi v Latinskej Amerike masivne organizuju v hlasovani.


----------



## dustik

mna uz heva, ze ten Golden gate sa tu vkuse opakuje, co nemaju nic lepsie nez fotit to iste miesto? :lol::lol:


----------



## cibula

Praveze to nie je Golden Gate ale Bay Bridge. 
takze zmena to je


----------



## wuane

kapibara said:


> Wuane a kde to vidis, ze 140 kusov nam dalo jednu hviezdicku?


Si klikni na banner nas,a pod nim mas graf kolko akych hodnoteni banner dostal.

Inac ten Bay bridge si zapamatajte,uz dlho takto vyzerat nebude.Nevyhovuje tamojsej seizmickej aktivite.Z Oaklandu sa uz buduje novy most.


----------



## J1mbo

ten vcerajsi banner je podla mna paradny, taky rozpravkovy
inak ten seatle sa mi dako velmi nepaci, minimalne tie farby, je tam podla mna dost lepsich...


----------



## dustik

cibula said:


> Praveze to nie je Golden Gate ale Bay Bridge.
> takze zmena to je


Velka hamba premna, vidno ze nepoznam SF :lol: ... zdalo sa mi ze ta podoba trosku ina :nuts:


----------



## Tramfreak

Wizzard said:


> imho nič moc, pripomína mi New York, 4/5 :cheers:


Přesně tak, San Francisco je nádherné a předevsím unikátní město ale tento banner ho ukazuje tak, že by to mohla být fotka x jiných měst v Americe. Vůbec nevyniká jeho atmosféra. Proto 3/5, nadšení jiných bohužel nesdílím.


----------



## Wizzard

Sydney, po dlhom čase banner, ktorý odo mňa dostal 5/5


----------



## Wizzard

na dnešnom banneri je Obydick


----------



## Joey_T

No do riti. Až mi zle prišlo.


----------



## caicoo

dnesny baner = cista Banska Stiavnica


----------



## mirkobb

Čo Vás napadá pri pohľade na dnešný banner? Čím je zvláštny, resp. ktorá budova Vám niečo pripomína..?


----------



## J1mbo

mirkobb said:


> Čo Vás napadá pri pohľade na dnešný banner? Čím je zvláštny, resp. ktorá budova Vám niečo pripomína..?


keby niesi bystrican, tak by som mozno chvilu aj rozmyslal, ze ktoru myslis


----------



## mirkobb

J1mbo said:


> keby nie si bystrican, tak by som mozno chvilu aj rozmyslal, ze ktoru myslis


Bingo, presne si uhádol..  Ale tá podobnosť je tam veľká, že..? :lol:


----------



## KLEPETO

Jéééé Považská Bystrica má banner.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

No jo. Tie mraky cudne zahryvaju panelaky naokolo. LOL


----------



## caicoo

a teraz sa moze zacat sutaz o najkrajsie photo mostu v PB a vitaz bude odmeneny bannerom


----------



## Qwert

caicoo said:


> a teraz sa moze zacat sutaz o najkrajsie photo mostu v PB a vitaz bude odmeneny bannerom


Výborný nápad, už sa neviem dočkať návrhov!


----------



## seem

^^ http://www.fotogaleria.sandor.sk/giga/2010_PB_pod_kalvariou_februar.html


----------



## metropoly_sk

skor nieco take:


----------



## KLEPETO

Dnes je môj obľúbený banner. Pohľad z Kahlenbergu na celé mesto ako na dlani. Pre nezasvätených, kopec Kahlenberg je na samotnom okraji Wiedne nad južnými svahmi vinohradov nad mestskou časťou Grinzing. Vrchol tohto kopca je 484 m.n.m a tesne pod vrcholom je vyhliadka s reštauráciou a hotelom a kostolom. Samozrejme veľké parkovisko a pravidelná autobusová linka č. 38A v 10 min. takte od konečnej stanice U4 Heilingenstadt. (to len pre tých čo radšej používajú vo Wiedni MHD)


----------



## JankoKE

Soccer city... ked sa mi zjavila obrazovka s tym bannerom, prve milisekundy som to vnimal ako atomovy vybuch.


----------



## Ayran

myslím , že je čas na ďalší slovenský banner  , tak sem s návrhmi


----------



## veteran

Ayran said:


> myslím , že je čas na ďalší slovenský banner  , tak sem s návrhmi


Jednoznačne nočná vysvietená estakáda v PB. :cheers:


----------



## marish

som za, este treba ale dobru fotku odfotit.
povazcania, cinte sa. :cheers:


----------



## zaq-

veteran said:


> Jednoznačne nočná vysvietená estakáda v PB. :cheers:



Jednoznacne nie.
Znova budeme vyzerat ako wannabes.
S tym, ze nasa estakada je iba slabym odvarom Viaduc de Millau.

Prestanme uz knecne s nasim zakomplexovanym napodobovanim a navrhnime radsej nieco originalne, co najlepsie reprezentuje Slovensko.

Tatry sme tu uz mali.
Co tak panorama nejakeho typickeho slovenskeho skanzenu, alebo dediny s povodnymi drevenicami?


----------



## marish

^^ chod a nafot. ak bude pekna, ja to len podporim. kay:

mne je viacmenej jedno, co zo slovenska na nej bude, akurat to musi mat nejaku umelecku a technicku kvalitu. pretoze to sa hlavne hodnoti na banneroch. objekt je viacmenej irelevantny.
aj povazska bystrica vie vyzerat krajsie ako millau, ak sa cvakne zo zaujimaveho uhla, s rannou hmlou a dobrym svetlom.

netreba sa hned zlaknut niecoho svetoveho milan. :cheers:


----------



## JankoKE

V tomto by som súhlasil s Milanom, taký Vlkolínec by nebol veru odveci, ale kto to má cvaknuté? PB je IMHO v celosvetovom merítku tuctovka, za to, že u nás je to výnimočná vec, neplatí to pre svet. 
Kamoška má priateľa z Dubaja, keď boli v Tatrách, ostal úplne užasnutý, aké je to pekné, neviem, či by ho brala PB estakáda  .


----------



## Ayran

^^ toto je napriklad velmi pekná panorama tatier
http://wrxsti.deviantart.com/art/Vysoke-Tatry-Panorama-WP-109334686


----------



## zaq-

marish said:


> ^^ chod a nafot. ak bude pekna, ja to len podporim. kay:
> 
> mne je viacmenej jedno, co zo slovenska na nej bude, akurat to musi mat nejaku umelecku a technicku kvalitu. pretoze to sa hlavne hodnoti na banneroch. objekt je viacmenej irelevantny.
> aj povazska bystrica vie vyzerat krajsie ako millau, ak sa cvakne zo zaujimaveho uhla, s rannou hmlou a dobrym svetlom.
> 
> netreba sa hned zlaknut niecoho svetoveho milan. :cheers:



@marish, skus ist na prvu stranu tohto fora a tam najdes sekciu Infrastructure and mobility, v ktorej najdes podsekciu Bridges.
Tu si skus trochu prezriet, mimochodom, niekde je tam aj thread o najkrajsich mostoch.

Vtedy si nalepsie uvedomis, po tom, co ti spadne sanka na zem, co sa stavia vo svete a co sa stavia na Slovensku.

Pretoze ta estakada, aj ked tebe pride vynimocna, v celosvetovom meritku je to len taka vacsia lavka cez potok, ktora nie je ani velmi pekna, ani velmi dlha, ani velmi vysoka a vobec uz nicim vynimocna.

A potom mi povedz, kolko z tych fantastickych mostov si videl na mieste dennych bannerov a zaroven sa skus zamysliet, co by si forumeri z tych danych krajin pomysleli o tej nase estakade?

Vtedy zaroven dostanes odpoved aj na tvoju poslednu vetu - ze netreba sa zlaknut nieco ho svetoveho.
Pretoze @marish - nie netreba. Len to svetove musime na Slovensku najskor mat. Ked sa mucha vysere na Slovensku, stale to nic svetove nebude, ked v ostatnom svete seru slony a medvede.


----------



## zaq-

Inac napadla ma aj dalsia vec, to by vsak nejaky vychodnari si museli spravit mensi vylet do Medzilaboriec - panorama muzea Andyho Warhola. :cheers:


----------



## Qwert

Fotka má tú vlastnosť že dokáže pozmeniť skutočnosť. Ani Tatry nie sú v svetovom meradle ničím výnimočným, sú to také väčšie krtince v porovnaní Andami či Himalájami a Poprad je bez urážky vo svetovom merítku bezvýznamná diera. Napriek tomu obyčajné sídlisko a za ním obyčajné hory fotka zmenila na niečo, čo sa týždne držalo na prvom mieste medzi všetkými bannermi na SSC a ešte aj teraz je na 11. mieste medzi tými stovkami bannerov. Bezvýznamný Poprad predbehol snáď všetky svetové metropoly. A to sa je možné aj v prípade Považskej Bystrice, ak tá fotka bude naozaj kvalitná. Samozrejme, nehovorím, že to musí byť za každú cenu Považská, určite sa nájdu aj iné objekty.


----------



## zaq-

Qwert, to sice ano, ale ten nas predchadzajuci banner Popradu ponukal pohlad, aky ine mesta jednoducho neponukaju - aj ked bol tento pohlad klamlivy jednak vysvietenymi panelakmi a jednak faktom, ze to zmrznute pole kazdy pokladal za jazero. 


V pripade PB vsak ide o cistu imitaciu francuzskeho Viaduc de Millau a tam pri akomkolvek porovnani s nim prepadame.


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> @marish, skus ist na prvu stranu tohto fora a tam najdes sekciu Infrastructure and mobility, v ktorej najdes podsekciu Bridges.
> Tu si skus trochu prezriet, mimochodom, niekde je tam aj thread o najkrajsich mostoch.
> 
> Vtedy si nalepsie uvedomis, po tom, co ti spadne sanka na zem, co sa stavia vo svete a co sa stavia na Slovensku.
> 
> Pretoze ta estakada, aj ked tebe pride vynimocna, v celosvetovom meritku je to len taka vacsia lavka cez potok, ktora nie je ani velmi pekna, ani velmi dlha, ani velmi vysoka a vobec uz nicim vynimocna.
> 
> A potom mi povedz, kolko z tych fantastickych mostov si videl na mieste dennych bannerov a zaroven sa skus zamysliet, co by si forumeri z tych danych krajin pomysleli o tej nase estakade?
> 
> Vtedy zaroven dostanes odpoved aj na tvoju poslednu vetu - ze netreba sa zlaknut nieco ho svetoveho.
> Pretoze @marish - nie netreba. Len to svetove musime na Slovensku najskor mat. Ked sa mucha vysere na Slovensku, stale to nic svetove nebude, ked v ostatnom svete seru slony a medvede.


milan *este raz si skus precitat ten moj prispevok*. nemusis mi vysvetlovat, ze PB v svetovom meradle je dimenziami uplne priemerna estakada. tiez mam trochu prehlad o mostoch vo svete, a zopar dokumentov napozeranych.

pri fotke castokrat nejde o to co odfotis, ale ako to odfotis. zaujimavy uhol, netypicke ohnisko, nie bezne pocasie a kvalitne svetlo vedia spravit aj z PB estakady nieco, co uputa pozornost ludi z celeho sveta. je to tak trosku odrb zmyslov, ale nevidim na tom nic zle.

ide o to vediet nieco take cvaknut.



Qwert said:


> Fotka má tú vlastnosť že dokáže pozmeniť skutočnosť. Ani Tatry nie sú v svetovom meradle ničím výnimočným, sú to také väčšie krtince v porovnaní Andami či Himalájami a Poprad je bez urážky vo svetovom merítku bezvýznamná diera. Napriek tomu obyčajné sídlisko a za ním obyčajné hory fotka zmenila na niečo, čo sa týždne držalo na prvom mieste medzi všetkými bannermi na SSC a ešte aj teraz je na 11. mieste medzi tými stovkami bannerov. Bezvýznamný Poprad predbehol snáď všetky svetové metropoly. A to sa je možné aj v prípade Považskej Bystrice, ak tá fotka bude naozaj kvalitná. Samozrejme, nehovorím, že to musí byť za každú cenu Považská, určite sa nájdu aj iné objekty.


presne tak, toto sa tu snazim vysvetlit. poprad-tatry je toho nadhernym prikladom.


----------



## marish

zaq- said:


> Qwert, to sice ano, ale ten nas predchadzajuci banner Popradu ponukal pohlad, aky ine mesta jednoducho neponukaju - aj ked bol tento pohlad klamlivy jednak vysvietenymi panelakmi a jednak faktom, ze to zmrznute pole kazdy pokladal za jazero.
> 
> 
> V pripade PB vsak ide o cistu imitaciu francuzskeho Viaduc de Millau a tam pri akomkolvek porovnani s nim prepadame.


co by neponukali. iba ich tak este nikto neodfotil. urcite existuje pohlad na ine hory z inym mesom, ktory by bol *na cvaknutej fotke *krajsi ako nase tatry z popradom, akurat ten pohlad este nikto necvakol (resp. cvakol, ale sme tu fotku nevideli).

nestojim si za tym, ze dalsi banner MUSI byt PB, akurat na tom nevidim nic zle, ak niekto dojde z naozaj podarenou fotkou.


----------



## Bunk Moreland

A co tak BB?


----------



## SunshineBB

:cheers:


----------



## PaulRivers

Koro said:


> A co tak BB?


nic v zlom, ale ta fotka je zla a onicom.


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ videl som z BB uz lepsie zabery ... treba mozno viac pohladat ...


----------



## vlaDyka

...a tusim by _alien_ mohol aj to hlasovanie (konecne) zrusit...


----------



## seem

Toto (skôr niečo podobné) by mohol byť taký spoločný Poľsko/Slovenský banner resp Tatranský! :cheers:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tatry_panorama_hala_dluga_AB.jpg


----------



## runnert

Myšlienka je perfektná, ale takýto obrázok by sa podľa môjho názoru stal absolútnym prepadákom.

Ja myslím, že dajme na chvíľu Tatrám pokoj a snažme sa nájsť nejakú vymakanú foto BB a spol.


----------



## metropoly_sk

no ja som tiez za BB ... je to srdce slovenska da sa povedat ....


----------



## mirolesko

a co tak Presov??


----------



## Aan

ta BB bola strasna a uz sme sa viackrat zhodli ze nie je fotogenicka a nikto odtial nebol schopny postnut peknu fotku

tie Tatry si postnite na turisticke forum, nie na SSC, nie je tam ani znamka urbanizmu

presov je slaby, tuctove nocne mesto akych je v kazdej krajine desiatky, nijak pekna fotka, myslim ze sme sa zhodli tiez bud na Banskej Stiavnici ci Kremnici, ze su velmi pekne


----------



## ejo

a ja by som si vedel predstaviť ten nasvietený spišský hrad čo tu bol v splne alebo možno ak je niekto z Oravy tak Oravský pekne na brale. Tie nočné fotky miest sú pekné no ale pokial tam nie su vežiaky tak je to o riť lebo tam trt makový vidno a je to jedno či je to PO, KE, NR, TT, TN, alebo ZA s BB ktoré maju max do 3. Jedine BA by si mohla dovoliť nočné kedže má dosť výškoviek. 
Osvetlené ulice má každá krajina.


----------



## runnert

ejo said:


> Osvetlené ulice má každá krajina.


Nuž, po tohtotýždňovej prechádzke večernými Košicami by som si tým nebol až taký istý. 

Trochu som hľadal fotky z BB, lebo som si v hlave vydumal polohu a nedalo mi nenájsť fotku pod takým uhlom pohľadu. Na niečo som narazil:

Myslím, že netreba vysvetľovať, čo znamená červený rámec . Fotil to *Daren* a fotografia vcelku nekvalitná, ale vystihuje podstatu.
Takže, už zostáva len kvalitný fotoaparát, skúsený fotograf, perfektné počasie a búracie povolenia na tie domy v popredí :lol:

A keď už ani takto neviete spraviť baner o BB, tak potom neviem...:dunno:


----------



## zaq-

^^To si robis srandu, s tymto bannerom, ze ano?
Skusme zabudnut na bannery miest iba preto, ze su velke a dolezite(teda na tie slovenske pomery) a radsej sa zamerajme na take bannery, ktore vystihnu nieco pekne a zaujimave.
Preto som prti bannerom z Kosic, BB, alebo inych miest - tie mesta, aj ked su na Slovenske pomery pekne, v skutocnosti nie su nicim zaujimave.

@ejo - Spissky hrad by bol vyborny, pretoze je roztiahnuty do dlzky - co je dolezite pri panorame.
Z toho hladiska by nebol vhodny Oravsky hrad - ktory je skor vysoky, ako siroky a v tej panoramatickej roztiahnutej fotke by sa stracal.

@Aan - raz sa tu niekde objavila fotka Kremnice, mari sa mi, ze to bolo od @Marisha, kde bola Kremnica odfotena z nejakej veze kostola.
Bol to pohlad zhora, trochu netradicny a Kremnica vyzerala velmi dobre.
Mozno by stalo za to, spravit panoramu z tej veze. :cheers:


----------



## marish

^^^^ ja by som sa asi celkovo vykaslal na panoramu BB. kedze ju zo vsetkych stran obkolesuju hory, tak kontrast mesto-obloha sa tam nikde neda docielit a bez toho to fakt nepojde, kedze BB nema nejak extra zaujimavu panoramu.

ak ale chcete fotku z bystrice, tak by som sa skor snazil odfotit nejaky detail, pamiatku, zaujimavu ulicu a podobne. na banneri nemusi byt nutne panorama striech mesta, hlavne preto, ze na slovensku mame takych pohladov pouzitelnych zopar.

^^ asi jedina kremnica, co som sem postoval je toto: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=48923351#post48923351
nie su to ale moje fotky, je pod nimi zdroj.

v tom vlakne (o stranu skor) je viac peknych kremnicnych pohladov. na banner asi nie, bolo by to treba pofotit znovu uz aj z umyslom, ze to pojde na banner, ale na inspiraciu su fajn.


----------



## SunshineBB

BB je pekna, ale nefotogenicka , hlavne nie na banner 

ale aj tak, 4 skromne navrhy 









zdroj: internet









zdroj: vlastna









zdroj: LunaBB









zdroj: LunaBB


----------



## runnert

Chcel som len pomôcť pri výbere miesta fotenia, ale pekne ste poslali B. Bystricu za hony...:toilet:

Dúfam, že nájdete tú superbombastickú fotku, ktorú tak náramne hľadáte. Veľa šťastia! :cheer:


----------



## marish

^^ vsak sa necerti. snad aj sam uznas, ze z toho, co tu zatial bolo postnute na ssc banner nie je ani jedna. bez urazky :nuts:

ak velmi chces, mozem ti tu kazdu jednu rozobrat, preco nie. ale tak snad to kazdy vidi...


----------



## runnert

keby som sa čertil, tak tam namiesto tej mažoretky dám čerta. Vec sa má tak, že každý, čo sem píše, chce niečo iné. Som zvedavý, či sa tak niekedy dohodnete...


----------



## SunshineBB

Autor fotky: Koro (dovolil som si orezat a navrhnut)


----------



## Qwert

Myslím, že by sme si sebakriticky mali priznať, že z tých doterajších návrhov by sa každý čo i len do prvej stovky dostal len s veľkými ťažkosťami. Banner máme raz za pomerne dlhý čas, tak by sme si mali na ňom dať záležať a vybrať niečo, čo zarezonuje.


----------



## zaq-

zopar navrhov:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









teraz trochu potesim Bystricanov:

7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.










Samozrejme, ze sa ospravedlnujem vsetkym autorom fotiek, ktore som pokradol z celeho internetu,
samozrejme, ze ak sa na nejakej dohodneme, najskor musime oslovit autora a on musi suhlasit s jej uverejnenim,
samozrejme, ze niektore z tych fotiek treba najskor orezat,
ale aj tak si myslim, ze nejaka ta fotka na banner sa da vybrat, pretoze ide o poniektore velmi kvalitne panoramy. :cheers:


----------



## E499.3056

^^ nechcem sa nikoho dotknut, ale Bystrica je naozaj pekne mesto, ale koho na SSC zaujimaju mestianske domy a rodinne domy v pozadi, ci pripadne vyblikany chodnik?

dost ma zaujala 10. fotka, briezdenie nad Bratislavou, to je uplne psycho 

ostatne su prehnane s tym HDR efektom, ze to vyzera jak olejomalba - je SSC forum priaznivcov vytvarneho umenia??

Spissky hrad je fajn miesto na banner, ale ta fotka co bola ponuknuta je blizky zaber, chcelo by to nieco, kde by bolo vidiet hrad v popredi, po krajoch rozne zelene pasienky a v pozadi Tatry - najlepsie, keby mali zasnezene vrcholky stitov 

A co sa tyka dalsieho bannera, taktiez sa prikladanam ku niecomu na styl Banska Stiavnica, alebo nieco z nejakeho muzea ludovej dediny, kde bude vidno drevene domceky po stranach - to by bol vcelku zaujimavy motiv  + alebo si nejako spropagovat slovenske hory, nech sa o to nesnazi len J&T


----------



## Chunkylover

Milan, velmi pekne obrazky.
Mimoriadne sa mi paci cislo 14, je to velmi zaujimave. 
Dobre by mohli dopadnut aj 2 (klasika, ktora nic nekazi), 10 a 12.


----------



## runnert

*23.12.2010*


Pri pohľade na toto mi hneď napadli 2 veci, s klobásami však nemali nič spoločné. :|
Myslím, že takéto baneri sem nepatria.


----------



## Detonator789

nevkusné... zas len Nemci musia dať nejakú hovadinu


----------



## KLEPETO

Chýba im tam "maďarák" ale to by nemohli byť prvý.


----------



## jozefst

K dnešnému baneru vám želám dobrú chuť!


----------



## staso

je to ale smiesne, nemci zase raz tomu dali...hahaha...este nevideli slovensku domacu zabijackovu ale


----------



## jozefst

Nemci si chceli týmto banerom dokázať kto vyrobí väčšiu klobásu . Verím však, že všetky tam vyobrazené sú chutné.


----------



## Ayran

runnert said:


> Myslím, že takéto baneri sem nepatria.


tak veru nema z jedlom nič  tam ide skor o toho ich "rekordera" v dlzke...


----------



## KLEPETO

Až teraz som si všimol, že je Praha. :nuts:


----------



## MordarGrunn

Dnesny Ulm je otrasny.. Ten padajuci horizont je hanba. Za to by mal autor fotky dostat po prstoch ak si to nevie napravit...


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Ja som si myslel, že je to Springfield zo Simpsonovcov. V pozadí je tuším elektráreň pána Burnsa. :lol:


----------



## zuzana

MordarGrunn said:


> Dnesny Ulm je otrasny.. Ten padajuci horizont je hanba. Za to by mal autor fotky dostat po prstoch ak si to nevie napravit...


aky padajuci horizont? vsak to su kopce...


----------



## SunshineBB

zuzana said:


> aky padajuci horizont? vsak to su kopce...


tiez pozeram, lebo strechy mesta su v rovine


----------



## Detonator789

Ako nič proti, ale dať tam Snežku ? :lol: nevidím žiaden súvis s mestami, potom si aj my môžme dať Lomničák... btw : neviem velmi ako to chodi s bannermi, ale kedy príde rad aj na nás ? lebo odkedy som registrovaný, tak Prahu som už videl asi 3x pričom niečo zo Slovenska ani raz.


----------



## veteran

Detonator789 said:


> Ako nič proti, ale dať tam Snežku ? :lol: nevidím žiaden súvis s mestami, potom si aj my môžme dať Lomničák... btw : neviem velmi ako to chodi s bannermi, ale kedy príde rad aj na nás ? lebo odkedy som registrovaný, tak Prahu som už videl asi 3x pričom niečo zo Slovenska ani raz.


Žiadne poradie nie je. Stačí poslať adminovi a on zváži, či ho zaradí.


----------



## Strummer

Detonator789 said:


> Ako nič proti, ale dať tam Snežku ? :lol: nevidím žiaden súvis s mestami, potom si aj my môžme dať Lomničák... btw : neviem velmi ako to chodi s bannermi, ale kedy príde rad aj na nás ? lebo odkedy som registrovaný, tak Prahu som už videl asi 3x pričom niečo zo Slovenska ani raz.


tak pozri sem a zoskroluj dole na 24. miesto:

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=top100

(pricom dost dlhu dobu od zverejnenia bol na prvom mieste, potom ho nejaki debili koordinovane posunuli nizkymi hlasovaniami dole)


----------



## Ayran

^^^ toto jedno sa mi nepaci na tejto "sutazi" ze sa hlasuje aj mesiace po sutazi a potom to takto dopada.... pridu debily ktory , aj ked banner pekny daju 1 len aby ten ich banner bol vyssie , uplne dehonestuju tuto sutaz


----------



## seem

veteran said:


> Žiadne poradie nie je. Stačí poslať adminovi a on zváži, či ho zaradí.


A ešte pred tým treba poslať sem ako sme sa dohodli, pretože také niečo ako banner z Košíc si už asi zopakovať nechceme. :nuts:


----------



## SunshineBB

seem said:


> A ešte pred tým treba poslať sem ako sme sa dohodli, pretože také niečo ako banner z Košíc si už asi zopakovať nechceme. :nuts:


na druhej strane .. nemal zle hodnotenie


----------



## Qwert

SunshineBB said:


> na druhej strane .. nemal zle hodnotenie


To asi preto, že nikomu nestál za to, aby mu dal jednu hviezdičku.


----------



## jozefst

Ten banner na ktorom je Maceio vyzerá ako rozohraté sim city 2000 alebo vyššia rada tejto hry .


----------



## wuane

a mozno nejaka pekna kombinacia exterierovych fotiek oboch stadionov.Bratislavsky by mohol mat za sebou nejak dobre zakomponovane 3 veze a Sirokeho hotel,nech sme aspon trochu k teme


----------



## Amrafel

Interiéry určite nie, exteriér ZŠON-u by bol absolútne ideálny + nejako vhodne vložená Steelka...nech sa toho ale chytí naozaj niekto šikovný


----------



## zaq-

Podla mna by bol banner exterieru tragickym omylom.
A banner exterieru, spolu so Sirokeho hotelom - to by bola uplna katastrofa, ktora by na druhej strane aspon priniesla jedno z prvych miest medzi najhorsimi bannermi.

Skuste si uvedomit, ze exteriery tak Nepelu, ako aj Steelky su obycajnym vsednym svetovym priemerom, s ktorym nedokazete zaujat absolutne nikoho.

Svetove trendy su dnes niekde uplne inde - len ako priklad uvediem sice futbalovy stadion v Dubline, ale aspon mozte vidiet, kde tie nase hokejove stadiony exterierovo stoja - vo svetovej konkurencii.











Jedinou nasou sancou je kvalitna fotka interieru, ktora vyzdvihne cistotu a linie prvkov.
Ta panorama, ktoru upravil Phill, mi zatial pride ako to najlepsie.
Samozrejme, treba tu fotku vycistit a ladovu plochu premiestnit zo stredu fotky viac na jej okraj.

Treba vsak taktiez predstavit aj ine navrhy.
Co sa ale tyka exterieru, podla mna sa s nim zbytocne zosmiesnime.


----------



## zaq-

Michal.B.Kovac said:


> Som skor za exterier (za predpokladu ze by autor tych peknych panoram suhlasil). Ten interier ZSON nie je az tak moc velavravny, nehovoriac o tom,* ze ladovy hokej nie je vo vacsine statov sportom numero uno a ani si nemozem spomenut kedy (ak vobec) naposledy bol interier ako banner na SSC*.


Prave to je ono, Michal.
Vratme sa na zem a uvodomme si, ze tymi stadionmi zaujat nedokazeme.
Mozme vsak prist s originalnym napadom, ktory tu este prakticky nebol - a tym moze byt prave kvalitna fotka interieru.

Samozrejme, je to vystrel, ktory nemusi vyst.
Kazdopadne ho ale mozme aspon skusit.
S Popradom sa nam to vtedy podarilo.

P.S Hokej nie je vo svete popularny, ale ma vysoke renome a ludia si ho spajaju s bohatymi krajinami.
Preto tam nemozme uviest fotky exterieru.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

V podstate mas pravdu, len sa bojim, ze pohlad do vnutra bude tiez nic nehovoriaci, kedze mimo hokejovych krajin malokto vie ze idu nejake majstrovstva sveta v ladovom hokeji. Takze otazka bezneho navstevnika ked uvidi banner bude "preco stadion?"

EDIT: Neriesim ci je banner pekny alebo nie.


----------



## Qwert

Skôr než diskusie čo nie a čo áno by som privítal nejaké fotky.  Nemusia byť odniekiaľ z netu, máme tu dosť fotografov.


----------



## Adrian4

Tak ja som skusil spraviť, foto je použité od vnately-ho tak dufam, ze mu to nevadi


----------



## radeoNko

to vyzera dost futuristicky, snad to niekoho oslovy a dam nam hlas


----------



## NuSo

Prílišný detail. Nezainteresovanému nemusí byť jasné, o čo vôbec ide. Viac z diaľky by to bolo dobré.


----------



## Qwert

NuSo said:


> Prílišný detail. Nezainteresovanému nemusí byť jasné, o čo vôbec ide. Viac z diaľky by to bolo dobré.


Súhlasím, tomu, kto nikdy nevidel celý štadión alebo jeho fotku, takýto detail nič nepovie.


----------



## zuzana

iba to, ze je to tam napisane  (joke)


----------



## Adrian4

ja viem ze je to detail, ale nikde som nenasiel panoramaticku fotografiu. Vsetko ked to dam na tento bannerovsky rozmer je to vidiet z blizka


----------



## Adrian4

este som spravil 2 z virtual travel:


----------



## cibula

^^:sly:

Tak urcite by to chcelo nejaky vecerny zaber na tu fasadu so schodmi dole. Interier je dost skresleny a podla mna trocha nuda.


Adrian4 said:


> Tak ja som skusil spraviť, foto je použité od vnately-ho tak dufam, ze mu to nevadi


Tento prvy adrianov pokus nieje zly. Ale chcelo by to trocha lepsi zaber alebo vyrez.

par mojich pokusov 































ked tak na to pozeram... zbytocne som zabil hodinu casu :bash: :lol:


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ ani jeden z banerov ktore su vysie od viacerych podla mna nieje vhodny a ako povedal wuane .... pri porovnani so svetom nicim nevyrazne .... 

proste tie exteriery su taky priemer .... i ked na slovensku sa na tie budovy budeme stale pozerat ako nieco nove, uz je to za horizontom ... 

cize ja som rozhodne proti, pretoze opat to dopadne tak ako vsetky slovenske banery ... okrem tatier ...


----------



## wuane

Este jedna moja poznamka: Dajme banner,ktory upozorni na MS.Nemusi to byt fotograficke veldielo,ale nech je vystizny,kludne aj s maskotom,a nech upozorni ze sa nieco na Slovensku deje.A nech ma potom hodnotenie aj 1.To nie je predmetom tohoto konkretneho banneru aby bodoval v rebricku.Na to mame hlasovanie o banneroch standardnych v ramci rotacii bannerov.Toto je vynimocna situacia a netreba to brat podla mna az tak vazne.Ja by som navrhol nalavo BA stadion,vpravo Steel arenu ,predel medzi nimi maskot majstrovstiev a hotovo.


----------



## Adrian4

^^
ja som to tak chcel spravit, lenze neviem ci mozu byt z dvoch miest a nemsu tam byt reklamy a maskota beriem ako reklamu, cize neviem. Ak by ste mali dobré foto, tak môžem niečo spraviť


----------



## marish

ja by som urcite vynechal kolaz. to je krok vedla, staci si pozriet spodok baneroveho rebricka. panorama exterieru nepelu (denna/nocna) alebo interier steelky... tymto smerom by som sa uberal.


----------



## metropoly_sk

marish said:


> ja by som urcite vynechal kolaz. to je krok vedla, staci si pozriet spodok baneroveho rebricka. panorama exterieru nepelu (denna/nocna) alebo interier steelky... tymto smerom by som sa uberal.


kolaz to nemusi byt, stacia dve obrazky rovnakej velkosti vedla seba ...


----------



## wuane

Opytam sa este raz:Kto si naozaj mysli,ze tento banner o ktorom uvazujeme by mal mat realne ambicie bodovat v rebricku?

Podla mna jeho podstata je uplne ina,ale to som uz pisal.


----------



## marish

metropoly_sk said:


> kolaz to nemusi byt, stacia dve obrazky rovnakej velkosti vedla seba ...


no to ja uz beriem ako kolaz. banner by mal byt sirokouhly obrazok a nie dva normalne vedla seba...
samozrejme to je moj nazor, ja o tom nerozhodujem. 


wuane said:


> Opytam sa este raz:Kto si naozaj mysli,ze tento banner o ktorom uvazujeme by mal mat realne ambicie bodovat v rebricku?
> 
> Podla mna jeho podstata je uplne ina,ale to som uz pisal.


tie dve veci sa nijako nevylucuju.


----------



## palsoft

Dva obrazky vedla seba by neboli dobre hodnotene.. Treba tam dat bud Bratislavu, alebo Kosice. Interier Steel Areny tiez nie je na zahodenie, tak by ich trebalo porovnat


----------



## Qwert

Koláž by nedopadla dobre. Prvoradé je, aby sa ten obrázok páčil, hokej je až na druhom mieste. Škaredým obrázkom dobrú reklamu neurobíme. Skúsim zajtra tiež pohľadať/upraviť nejaké obrázky.


----------



## Qwert

Keď už interiér, tak radšej zaplnená Steelka, tam sa je viac na čo pozerať, ale žiadnu poriadnu fotku, ktorá by sa dala upraviť na banner, som nenašiel. Mám na mysli niečo takéto:









Z Nepelu skôr exteriér, ale taký, kde by bolo vidieť aj nejakú panorámu, lebo samotný štadión veľmi nezaujme. Niečo takéto, ale z väčšej výšky (môže byť aj z iného uhla):









Toť môj názor, ale asi som veľmi nepomohol...


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ tak to vyzera ze nieje dostatok materialu na to aby sa ci z BA alebo KE urobil taky banner, aby to bolo vhodne hodit do sveta  urcite tam treba trochu iny pohlad ako len odfotena stavba ....


----------



## Kvietok

Qwert tento fisheye je o niečo lepší...ako banner by to však stále nebolo ono.









Zaujímavý by mohol byť banner z oficiálneho videa MS, no neviem ako je to s právami/kvalitou ...


----------



## Adrian4

Nasiel som t na fore tuto panoramu zo Steel areny:









Ta by mohla byt


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ nie je zla, ale chyba tam ta nova kocka a ten digi pas medzi tribunami 

ale mohla by byt ... je celkom aj kvalitna foto


----------



## Adrian4

Ak chceme mať zajtra obrázok týkajúci sa z IIHF, mali by sme ho vybať. Foto je použité od marish-a.
Dúfam že sa nehneváš


----------



## palsoft

^^ z tych foto ledva vidno, co je to za objekt.. myslim, ze zatial tu nebola ani jedna fotka, z ktorej by to slo spravit, az na tu panoramu zvnutra.


----------



## marish

Adrian4 said:


> Ak chceme mať zajtra obrázok týkajúci sa z IIHF, mali by sme ho vybať. Foto je použité od marish-a.
> Dúfam že sa nehneváš


vpohode, akurat myslim ze palsoft ma pravdu, viacmenej tam nie je co poznat, ta fotka povodne nebola ani fotena na banner. mozno ak by niekto mal podobny uhol pohladu pocas dna...

ale ak by ste teda chceli, tak tu druhu som z originalu lepsie orezal trochu vyretusoval, nech tam nie su po krajoch rusive stlpy, splet trolejovych kablov atd.



ak by sa este niekto chcel hrat, tak tu je v plnom rozliseni
http://bratislavaphoto.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/pano-retus-full.jpg

tiez si ale myslim, ze ten interier co tu bol je vhodnejsi, akurat ho treba zmensit z originalnej fotky a nie z toho screenshotu, nech to neni rozpixelovane.


----------



## Ayran

^^ ten banner by vyznel ako osvetleny iduci rychlik ... alebo nejake nakupne centrum bud to treba nejaku foto aj z panoramou mesta a zaberom na stadion alebo ziaden  aj tak pridu neprajnici podavat svoje 1*


----------



## cibula

Tak ta druha vyzera ako keby to bol nejaky parkovaci dom. Skor by som pouzil prvu....
..
Tato fotka nie je zla, skoda ze nie najlepsi uhol.


E499.3056 said:


> Zimny stadion Ondreja Nepelu den pred zacatim Majstrovstiev sveta v ladovom hokeji 2011 IIHF


----------



## metropoly_sk

Adrian4 said:


> Ak chceme mať zajtra obrázok týkajúci sa z IIHF, mali by sme ho vybať. Foto je použité od marish-a.
> Dúfam že sa nehneváš


ak s ana to pozrie clovek ktory nema sajnu ze je toto stadion, tak ho ani nenapadne ze toto je stadion a ze ide o nejake Ms v hokeji .... ako fotky su pekne, ale nepouzitelne pre ten ucel aky maju splnit


----------



## Ondro

Adrian4 said:


> Nasiel som t na fore tuto panoramu zo Steel areny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta by mohla byt


ano!


----------



## Qwert

Žiaľ, výber je taký, aký je. Ešte je tu možno nádej, že sa počas šampionátu urodia nejaké kvalitné zábery a mohol by sa spraviť banner, čo ja viem, v deň semifinálových zápasov.


----------



## marish

^^ tiez si myslim, ze toto bude naj riesenie. napr nejaka sirokouhlejsia fotka zo zaplneneho namestia pred nepelom s fanusikmi v zabere a stadionom v pozadi. bolo by to aj ovela citatelnejsie pre zahranicnych, ze ide o fotku kvoli majstrovstvam.


----------



## Qwert

Z tohto pohľadu by mohol vzniknúť celkom slušný banner, len by to chcelo samozrejme znova to odfotiť, aby tie budovy neboli zrezané a aby tam bolo trochu zelene (lebo toto bolo fotené asi cez zimu), poprípade torchu vylepšiť farby nejakým nie až tak výrazným efektom.









http://www.hotice.ru/wch2011/arena.php


----------



## Kvietok

Fotené z blokov nad SA. Takže by sa tu musel nájsť niekto kto má okrem ochoty zároveň prístup ... (berte prosím ako výzvu  ) 

Marishove fotky sú zatiaľ asi naj (aj keď si to s hokejom a MS na prvý pohľad spojí len málokto).


----------



## Phill

Adrian4 said:


> Ak chceme mať zajtra obrázok týkajúci sa z IIHF, mali by sme ho vybať. Foto je použité od marish-a.
> Dúfam že sa nehneváš


som za túto kay:


----------



## K2S

Keď tak pozerám na Top100, Poliakom stačí dať akýkoľvek banner a budú vždy na prvých miestach. 
Celkovo keď sa pozerám na tie bannery, tak až tá druhá desiatka za niečo stojí. A Concrete Mountains je v prvej 20tke zaslúžene.


----------



## Ayran

K2S said:


> Keď tak pozerám na Top100, Poliakom stačí dať akýkoľvek banner a budú vždy na prvých miestach.
> Celkovo keď sa pozerám na tie bannery, tak až tá druhá desiatka za niečo stojí. A Concrete Mountains je v prvej 20tke zaslúžene.


povedal by som ,že poliaci robia aj tu Antikampan hoc tam bude aky pekny banner davaju *1 aby tie "ich" boli prve a to sa mi tamto bodovani nepaci... stacilo by po zmene baneru vypnut hlasovanie


----------



## Wizzard

Našiel som výborný bratislavský banner na Wikipédii.










http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Panorama-bratislava.jpg


----------



## marish

^^ zavana mi to dost sivotou a vlavo hore je silny prepal. ked uz foto z tohto miesta, tak by som vyberal nieco od tohto pana fotografa: http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatel/uzivatel-matejkovac/









http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatel/uzivatel-matejkovac/fotografie/97266/bratislava-v-zime/?album=4890









http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatel/uzivatel-matejkovac/fotografie/129189/bratislava-v-lete/?album=4890









http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatel/uzivatel-matejkovac/fotografie/100552/bratislava/?album=4890

alebo iny pohlad:








http://www.ephoto.sk/uzivatel/uziva...9675/bratislavska-podvecerna-pano/?album=4890


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Všetko pekné, len klasická otázka, bude to niečím zaujímavé aj v bannerových rozmeroch?


----------



## wuane

Dnesny banner skoro ako Bratislava


----------



## staso

mne sa velmi paci to co postol wizzard, fakt parada

V Pueble som bol a velmi sa mi pacilo, moja segra tam robila v blizkom meste Atlixco. Uplne paradne kolonialne mesta tam zanechali spanieli a strasne dobru to ma atmosferu, sice som tam bol v decembri no bolo paradnych 16 stupnov a historicke centrum uplne paradne, mimo to uz su take chajdy tehlove, no strasne huste, ze clovek nechape.Betonove, tehlove dzungle, podobne ako Mexico City. Na konci mesta je obrovska obrovska tovaren na Volkswagen. Mesto ma 3 miliony obyvatelov, takze aj na Mexiko uz dost.


----------



## KLEPETO

staso said:


> Mesto ma 3 miliony obyvatelov, takze aj na Mexiko uz dost.


Pri 20 mil. Mexico City je to okresné mesto.


----------



## D.O.W.N

A čo tak moje milované 33 miliónové Tokio? Na summit som sa premiestňoval 45 minút, pričom to všetko bolo v dowtowne.


----------



## staso

v tokiu som este nebol, no 33 milionov asi aj s mysami  Kamo zajdi do Mexica City a to sa neda opisat ako huste to je a ludi tam asi nikto nikdy nespocita 

Taky New York takisto, kebyze sa pocita suvisla zastavanost, kde mesto prakticky nie je prerusene, tak ma cez 20 milionov(zahrnajuc pobrezie jersey, long island a westchester)


----------



## Ondro

^^18mil má metropolitná zóna NYC, 35mil Tokia a Mexiko 21mil.


----------



## KLEPETO

D.O.W.N said:


> A čo tak moje milované 33 miliónové Tokio? Na summit som sa premiestňoval 45 minút, pričom to všetko bolo v dowtowne.


Len 33 miliónov. No ešte že sú taký malý, majú určite rezervu ešte nejakých 17 mil.


----------



## staso

vidim, ze v Tokiu im ide  

Chcem ist na tu vyhliadku niekedy.. 

metropolitne arey(i)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_metropolitan_areas_by_population


----------



## wuane

Fuha ,tak dnesny banner Tuzla,Bosna ma dostal. Casto je prirovnavana BA k balkanskym mestam,ale vidim ze sa to trochu prehana. :bash:


----------



## staso

no tie bloky tam este nie su zateplene


----------



## Phill

ako najbližší banner by som preferoval toto: 

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...468_1593941934_32763792_1620332573_o.jpg?dl=1

uživateľ je na fb, stačí sa ho spýtať, no musíme sa na ňom najskôr zhodnúť

http://www.facebook.com/NIKONGRITTI


----------



## Qwert

Mne sa to páči, ale ako by to vyzeralo v bannerovom formáte?


----------



## NuSo

Určite som za.


----------



## Phill

da sa aj krajsie, ale napriklad to moze vyzerat takto muckovia moji, co vy na to?


----------



## Detonator789

^^
Proporcne mi to celkom sedi, len to slnko mi tam trosku prekaza. Ale inym sa to moze pacit


----------



## wuane

^^ hej hej ,na nejakom fore max3floorbuildingscity.com by to bolo idealne.


----------



## ejo

Joooj vy tu riešite veci. Iný tu dajú 300x poschodové domčeky. Tak tam.dajme námestie z hoenej dolnej. Čaká sa na to ako z výstavbou hokejového štadióna do poslednej chvíli.


----------



## Anuris

Nech sa vam paci, vyberte si :cheers::

Banner 1










Banner 2










Banner 3










Banner 4










Banner 5










Banner 6










Banner 7










Banner 8










Banner 9










Banner 10











+ este 2 drobne pozmenene varianty Banneru 4




















Dalsou moznostou je spojit 2-3 obrazky dokopy a farebne ich zladit (pripadne sa pohrat aj s dalsimi efektami) - napr. povodne obrazky pre banner 1 (zimna Bratislava) a 5 (Eurovea). Ak by sa na to chcel niekto podujat, tak nech sa ozve a uploadnem mu originalne fotky (dislaimer: nie som autorom ziadnej z nich). 


PS: Na disku sem este nasiel aj toto - ale kvoli rozmerom by sa to dalo tiez pouzit leda tak do nejakej kolaze...


----------



## Strummer

Keby sa z cisla 4 dali kompletne vyretusovat tie stromy tak ten by bol uplne najlepsi


----------



## marish

1 a 4 su najlepsie, jednotka tak ako je, pri stvorke jedine s vyretusovanymi stromami, v tejto podobe nie.
a potom este 5 alebo 7 by sa dali, ale uz nie su take dobre ako horespomenute.
v kazdom pripade by bolo dobre kontaktovat autora a popytat sa ho, ci by mal zaujem ich poskytnut na banner a takisto retus nechat nanho. ide o zasah do fotky a ten by mal robit bud on, a ak niekto iny, tak iba z jeho suhlasom. takisto orezanie by malo byt v jeho rezii...


----------



## Phill

moj amatersky retus, dalo by sa aj vylepsit, len som slepy teraz vecer ...









povodne:


Anuris said:


> Banner 4


----------



## marish

a este ku kolazam: tie by som urcite nerobil, este tu myslim nebola kolaz ktora by neskoncila v bottom100...
banner je uz takto dost maly, naco tu plochu este zmensovat na stvrtinu?
treba jednu temu s jednou myslienkou, nech to nie je moc komplikovane na pohlad.


----------



## Kvietok

stvorka je jednoznacne naj


----------



## Qwert

Mne sa páči 5, nie je to úplne typický pohľad a tie farby sú také zimné.  4 by tiež bola výborná, ale jednoznačne bez stromov.


----------



## Phill

ta 5. by bola dobra na Vianoce


----------



## Ayran

9,6 or 1


----------



## metropoly_sk

najkrajsia je 5tka ... 

btw ... nechceli sme tam dat ine mesto? BA uz bola... aj KE a tatry.

navrhujem BB, LV, BJ alebo ZA.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

super praca Anuris. Hlasujem za 9 a 5 

metropoly nestacia len "slovne" navrhy treba aj nejake foto


----------



## marish

uz mi to tu pripada ako v photo contest vlakne 



metropoly_sk said:


> najkrajsia je 5tka ...
> 
> btw ... nechceli sme tam dat ine mesto? BA uz bola... aj KE a tatry.
> 
> navrhujem BB, LV, BJ alebo ZA.


navrhni konkretnu foto. jasne ze moze byt aj ine mesto, ak kvalitou bude fotka lepsia ako tu navrhovane.


----------



## kapibara

3
1 alebo 6


----------



## didinko

1 podľa mňa.


----------



## wuane

5 je super,ale chcelo by to nafotit z vacsej dialky.Budovy su zle orezane,celkovo kompozicia je zla.

Z ponuknutych teda u mna 4 bez konarov. aj ked je to taka klasika bez niecoho zaujimaveho


----------



## Anuris

Skoda, ze ta 5 sa neda (v zmensenej verzii) urobit takto:










Mne sa inak pacia aj 3 so 4.  S namestim by to bolo lepsie, ale aj takto to ma svoju atmosferu.  Minimalne jeden podobny "strechovy" banner z ineho mesta som tu uz videl...

1 by bola uplne dokonala, keby sa dala urobit z trochu vacsej dialky, aby to na spodku bolo menej orezane...

Pri 9 by som bol zvedavy ako by vyzerala, keby este presla miernym grafckym faceliftom. Silu retusu napokon vyjadruje aj ten oobrazok, ktory posluzil ako podklad pre banner 5, vid: http://www.matusbence.com/retouching/advertising/eurovea-snow

Dobre su aj 6,7 a samozrejme aj 4... Skrtka viacero je vhodnych. Uz len si staci vybrat (ja som sa este definitivne nerozhodol), poziadat o zvolenie autora fotiek a predlozit to adminom fora (alebo komu sa to posiela)...  Radsej si nieco vybrat a navrhnut to teraz ako stravit dalsi rok spekulovanim a hladanim nieco vhodnejsieho.  Bratislava sice uz bola, ale este stale sa nepredviedla v tom najlepsom svetle a neukazala svetu vsetky svoje krasy. 



marish said:


> a este ku kolazam: tie by som urcite nerobil, este tu myslim nebola kolaz ktora by neskoncila v bottom100...
> banner je uz takto dost maly, naco tu plochu este zmensovat na stvrtinu?
> treba jednu temu s jednou myslienkou, nech to nie je moc komplikovane na pohlad.


Mne sa tiez viac pacia celistve panoramaticke fotky a viem, ze kolaze vacsinu nie su moc popularne, ale to suvisi aj s ich kvalitou, pricom podla mna sa da aj kolaz spravit tak, aby uputala. Len treba mat dobre podklady, napad a trochu sa s tym pohrat. 

Cisto pre predstavu (ci ma vobec zmysel sa tymto smerom uberat) jednoduche zlepenie 1 a 5. Konecna verzia by samozrejme musela byt "vymazlenejsia" (plynuly prechod medzi fotkami, vacsia farebna zladenost, napaditost atd.) Momentalne mam k dispozicii len velmi jednoduchy graficky program, takze nic viac zatial nevykuzlim (nehovoriac o tom, ze ani vo Photoshope zase nie som ziadny expert).











PS: Tu je ta 9 v povodnom rozliseni - keby to este chcel niekto skusit drobne "vypolishovat".


----------



## metropoly_sk

najlepsejsejsi said:


> super praca Anuris. Hlasujem za 9 a 5
> 
> metropoly nestacia len "slovne" navrhy treba aj nejake foto


Bolo tu vela navrhov aj na banner z ineho mesta, nic sa nevyuzilo ... napriklad toto:





































BTW uplne som zabudol .. kedze Kosice budu v roku 2013 EHMK ... urcite by bolo vhodne pre tuto prilezitost nejaky banner z KE pripravit ...


----------



## Phill

sry bro, ale ked to orezes a das do bannerovej velkosti potom to bude navrhom.. btw. to posledne je snad bad joke


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

no Metropoly radsej tam majme 10x Bratislavu, 3x Kosice a 2x tatry ako by sme tam mali vybrat napr. ten tvoj posledny navrh. Taky banner nijak to mesto, ani Slovensko nespropaguje.. Moj nazor. A ostatne niesu v spravnych rozmeroch, este ta BB by sa dala podla mna, aj ked je to dost tmave a neviem ako to bude vyzerat ked sa to oreze.


----------



## metropoly_sk




----------



## marish

^^ ked sa na ne nezaujato pozries, tak ti prijdu lepsie, ako tie bratislavske?
pretoze ten prvy bez svetielok v chodniku vyzera ako hociktore namestie s par lampami a nejakym tazsie identifikovatelnym kostolom v pozadi.

druhy je tam natlaceny len tak tak a tiez to cudzincovi v tomto formate nepovie absolutne nic. napravo domy so sikmymi strechami vlavo podexponovany kostol...

no a ta 4. v predchadzajucom poste by bol jasny kandidat do bottom15, ale to uz viaceri spomenuli.


----------



## SunshineBB

marish said:


> ^^ ked sa na ne nezaujato pozries, tak ti prijdu lepsie, ako tie bratislavske?
> pretoze ten prvy bez svetielok v chodniku vyzera ako hociktore namestie s par lampami a nejakym tazsie identifikovatelnym kostolom v pozadi.
> 
> druhy je tam natlaceny len tak tak a tiez to cudzincovi v tomto formate nepovie absolutne nic. napravo domy so sikmymi strechami vlavo podexponovany kostol...
> 
> no a ta 4. v predchadzajucom poste by bol jasny kandidat do bottom15, ale to uz viaceri spomenuli.


otazne je ci chceme prezentovat krajinu aj vseobecnejsie, alebo dobijat rebricky par overenymi zabermi na bratislavsky hrad a most.


----------



## marish

SunshineBB said:


> otazne je ci chceme prezentovat krajinu aj vseobecnejsie, alebo dobijat rebricky par overenymi zabermi na bratislavsky hrad a most.


dobijat rebricky par overenymi zabermi. nemusia ale byt na bratislavsky hrad a most.


----------



## metropoly_sk

marish said:


> ^^ ked sa na ne nezaujato pozries, tak ti prijdu lepsie, ako tie bratislavske?
> pretoze ten prvy bez svetielok v chodniku vyzera ako hociktore namestie s par lampami a nejakym tazsie identifikovatelnym kostolom v pozadi.
> 
> druhy je tam natlaceny len tak tak a tiez to cudzincovi v tomto formate nepovie absolutne nic. napravo domy so sikmymi strechami vlavo podexponovany kostol...
> 
> no a ta 4. v predchadzajucom poste by bol jasny kandidat do bottom15, ale to uz viaceri spomenuli.


ja som to tu pichol v priebehu 3 hodin alebo kolko ... vobec tie obrazky niesu nijak upravovane ani nic. Chcel som len ukazat to ze nejake zabery sa tu uz davali a urcite niesu uplne na zahodenie, ale netvrdim ze treba pouzit prave tie. Ved banner nemusi byt online zajtra. Staci sa len viac posnazit a pohladat, odfotit nieco lepsie z tych miest ktore som spominal. 

btw myslim si ze namestie bardejova ... by dopadlo lepsie ako hociktora fotka z tych ktore ste vybrali z BA. nic v zlom.


----------



## marish

^^ ano, presne to som tu uz tiez pisal, ze niektore pohlady su fajn, akurat by ich bolo treba nafotit nanovo, s prihliadnutim na aky rozmer pojdu.
lenze ludi s potrebnou technikou a skusenostami je tu pomenej a takisto casu na rozdavanie nemaju, preto to vzdy vysumelo doprazdna...

takze navrhy na lokacie je dobre davat, lenze kym ich niekto kvalitne nenafoti, mozme sa tu o nich len bavit. anuris si spravil tu namahu, ze povyberal uz existujuce zabery a orezal na potrebny rozmer, cize z hladiska realizacie su o nieco blizsie realite.

to ze nemusime mat banner zajtra sme si tu vraveli uz pred rokom a kebyze aj vtedy vyberieme nejaky bratislavsky, tak dnes mozme mat kludne aj dalsi...


----------



## Anuris

Tento obrazok sa mi vzdy pacil najviac, tak skusam mikroposuny (orezu smerom nadol) na jeho vylepsenie - rozdiely postrehnu len ti s lepsimi ocami : 



















Povodne sa mi to v tejto bannerovej podobe nepacilo tak ako v originale ale stale viac tomu prichadzam na chut - zrejme preto, ze povodna fotka je jednou z najkrajsich fotiek BA, aku som kedy videl :master: a navyse aj velmi dobre reprezentuje mesto a jeho dominanty + sa to vyborne hodi do tohto zimneho casu. Hmm, asi som sa definitivne rozhodol hlasovat za jednu z tychto dvoch upravenych verzii. :cheers:

Taka Praha uz bola 4x (2x behom 2 mesiacov), takze BA si tiez zasluzi predviest sa v plnej parade aj po 2x.  Hlavne si stale myslim, ze keby sa tu menej teoretizovalo a namiesto toho sa preslo k cinom, tak mohli uz davno mat banner aj ine oblasti SVK. Jedna vec je, ked nie je po ruke ziadny vhodny zaber, ale z tychto navrhov, co som sem daval, sa da vybrat vselico (ak povodny autori budu suhlasit). Je skoda, ze ludia sa ozyvaju az teraz, ked padla konkretna ponuka, namiesto toho, aby prisli so svojimi navrhmi (ktore su navyse podla mna objektivne jednoznacne horsie ako tie bratislavske) uz predtym... Posledny SVK banner bol v roku 2009. Chapem, ze sme mala krajina a prezentovat sa chcu aj ostatni, takze nemozeme mat banner dna kazdy druhy mesiac, ale za 3 roky sme urcite minimalne 1-2x priestor dostat mohli... Ze sme ho nevyuzili je nasa chyba. Ci to bolo kvoli absencii dobrych fotiek alebo kvoli vecnej slovenskej nejednote, dohadovaniu a stavaniu sa do opozicie nech kazdy posudi sam...


----------



## wuane

^^ presne tak. Nemusime mat kazdy banner v top10.Ide o promo a prezentaciu,a hlavne nech je to dostojne.Cize skor by som sa bavil o kvalite a reprezentativnosti fotky nez o tom co na tej fotke je. Teraz su najviac pripravene tieto BA zabery,kludne si viem predstavit tuto tvoju verziu Anuris. 

Ak si niekto da tu namahu a pripravi o pol roka vynikajuci Spisky hrad alebo Bardejov,nemam problem za ne zahlasovat ,pripadne sa mozeme aj dohodnut nejak neformalne,ze najblizsie sa uz z BA vyberat nebude a da sa zase nieco z mimo.Tak ako som nemal problem zahlasovat za vynikajuce Tatry. Ale zbytocnym teoretizovanim tu stracame prilezitosti a zatial tu rotuje mnozstvo cudzich banerov ,ktore su casto pochybnej kvality obsahovej aj technickym a umeleckym prevedenim.


----------



## Anuris

Nechcem to tu uz ani ja zahlcovat milionom dalsich navrhov a tym zvacsovat nazorovu roztriestenost, ale presiel som si este raz foto albumy toho Matt83 a nasiel som tam viacero dalsich dobrych zaberov, tak som si povedal, ze by bol skoda to to sem nedat a nemat tu uplny prehlad vsetkych bratislavskych moznosti.  Aj tak sa v mnohych pripadov jedna len o alternativne zabery hradu a Stareho mesta fotene z Noveho mosta, cize keby sme sa rozhodli pre takyto druh fotky, tak nech si mozeme vybrat ten naozaj najlepsi obrazok... Inak, ono sa to pre nas Slovakov sice zda uz ako klise, lebo sme uz BA z tohto pohladu videli mnohokrat, ale treba mat na pamati, ze pre drvivu vacsinu forumerov je to neznamy obraz (predosly banner BA bol foteny z hradu), a preto ma velku sancu nielen urobit mestu a krajine dobru reklamu, ale aj ohurit, kedze je to asi ten najatraktivnejsi uhol pohladu z akeho mozno BA odfotit. 


Banner 11:










Banner 12:










Banner 13:










Banner 14:










Banner 15:










Banner 16:










Banner 17:










Banner 18:










Banner 19:










Banner 20:










Banner 21:










A este po rozsirovacich upravach napokon predsa aj...

Banner 22:


----------



## NuSo

Tá 11 sa mi celkom pozádáva, má však dosť nejasné a nesýte farby, s tým by sa niekto mohol pohrať.


----------



## Qwert

Tá 22 je dosť neopozeraný pohľad, je tam najväčšia dominanta BA a zároveň aj výškovky, čiže to celkom súvisí aj s tým, o čom táto stránka je.


----------



## wuane

^^ ale mohol by ju Anuris skusit orezat tak ze bude vidiet hrad aj vrchol VUB a CBC plus ta celkom dobra obloha.


----------



## zaq-

Ja by som bol pri tej 22-ke opatrny.
Urcite by som sa totiz snazil vyvarovat sa akymkolvek naznakom, ze Bratislava ma vyskove budovy.

Z jednoducheho dovodu - pretoze ziadne prakticky nema a tych zopar zufalych 120m+, osamostatnene stoajacich, sa neda ani nahodou porovnavat s nicim na svete.

Takto sa znova zbytocne budeme opicit po ostatnych a snazit sa svetu dokazat, ze aj ,,my na to mame''.
Aj ked v skutocnosti sa iba zosmiesnime.

Budme radsej tym, kym sme a prezentujme sami seba.
Nie to, cim by sme chceli byt, ale nikdy nebudeme.


----------



## Anuris

wuane said:


> ^^ ale mohol by ju Anuris skusit orezat tak ze bude vidiet hrad aj vrchol VUB a CBC plus ta celkom dobra obloha.


To nepojde. Na to ten obrazok nie je dost siroky, aby tam mohli byt vrcholy oboch vyskoviek aj hrad. Maximalne tam moze byt vrchol VUB a orezane CBC, ale podla mna to nebude vyzerat tak dobre ako teraz, co je si myslim maximum, co sa z toho inak velmi vydareneho obrazku da vytazit. Uz aj pri tejto verzii som to musel po okrajoch naklonovanim mierne rozsirit, lebo povodny obrazok nebol na banner dostatocne siroky. Podla mna je to aj takto zaujimave a pouzitelne, otazka je ci lepsie ako bannery z fotografii od Matt8...

11 je skor na inspiraciu pre miestnych fotografov, kvoli celkovej vyblednutosti farieb sa mi to ale ako banner moc nepaci.

Co sa mi naopak paci je 20 - ma to pekne farby a aj Apollo tam dobre vyzneje. Hanbu by sme si s tym urcite neurobili, ale kedze je to v podstate len most a skoro nic ine a kedze podobne bannery tu uz boli s daleko majestatnejsimi a krajsimi mostami, tak by to ani nespravilo velku dieru do sveta a ci uz mesto alebo krajinu to moc nespropagovalo...

Ja navrhujem vybrat si jeden z tych 3 bannerov, co tu doteraz dostali najviac hlasov. t. j.:




























Prve dva mali tych hlasov myslim uplne najviac a su aj pekne ladene do zimno-vianocneho kabatika, takze uplne idealne bude vybrat jeden z nich dvoch - pokial mozno tak, aby sme to stihli este do konca zimy. :lol:

Inak, uz som kontaktoval Matt83, ci by sme mohli pouzit nejaku z jeho fotografii na banner, tak uvidime, aka bude jeho reakcia.


----------



## Anuris

Btw, po BA navrhujem spravit nejaku dominantu typu Spisky hrad, Bojnicky zamok a pod. Velmi pekne zabery Bojnickeho zamku ma tento chlapik, len bohuzial nie su panoramaticke. Ohladne Spiskeho hradu uz mam par alternativ pripravenych, ale to sa zatial ponecham dokym neuzavrieme terajsie kolo bratislavskych bannerov.


----------



## Strummer

Offtopic poznamka k farebnej skale tych bannerov:

http://theabyssgazes.blogspot.cz/2010/03/teal-and-orange-hollywood-please-stop.html

:lol:


----------



## wuane

zaq- said:


> Ja by som bol pri tej 22-ke opatrny.
> Urcite by som sa totiz snazil vyvarovat sa akymkolvek naznakom, ze Bratislava ma vyskove budovy.
> 
> Z jednoducheho dovodu - pretoze ziadne prakticky nema a tych zopar zufalych 120m+, osamostatnene stoajacich, sa neda ani nahodou porovnavat s nicim na svete.
> 
> Takto sa znova zbytocne budeme opicit po ostatnych a snazit sa svetu dokazat, ze aj ,,my na to mame''.
> Aj ked v skutocnosti sa iba zosmiesnime.
> 
> Budme radsej tym, kym sme a prezentujme sami seba.
> Nie to, cim by sme chceli byt, ale nikdy nebudeme.


Takto to beries zas len ty a nikto sa tu nechce opicit.

Vyskove budovy nie su len o vyske ale aj o kontexte v meste,ich architekture.Vyskova budova moze vyzerat zaujimavo s pozadim historickeho hradu,s pozadim kopcov,rieky,mostu atd... ze to ty vnimas mimoriadne obmedzene je len tvoj problem. 

Tatry su 4x nizsie ako Himalaje,a zozali mimoriadny uspech .Taktiez nie su nicim originalne,urcite nie z toho zaberu. Podareny bol zaber samotny,aj s nehostinnym betonovym sidliskom v popredi. Napriek tomu je to jeden z najuspesnejsich bannerov v historii SSC. 

Takze prosim ta prestan tu znechucovat ludom snahu na zaklade toho ,ze si myslis ze vies co si ludia myslia.Pretoze sa mylis.


----------



## Strummer

wuane said:


> Tatry su 4x nizsie ako Himalaje,a zozali mimoriadny uspech.


Inac neviem ci som to tu pisal, ale vtedy som poslal link na tu nasu bannerovu fotku jednej kolegyni v Indii, ktora pochadzala priamo z Nepalu (z Kathmandu), a jej sa to strasne pacilo, ze take krasne hory vyrastaju priamo z roviny na ktorej je mesto. Himalaje su sice vyssie, ale taketo pohlady sa tam vobec nedaju spravit.


----------



## wuane

Strummer said:


> Inac neviem ci som to tu pisal, ale vtedy som poslal link na tu nasu bannerovu fotku jednej kolegyni v Indii, ktora pochadzala priamo z Nepalu (z Kathmandu), a jej sa to strasne pacilo, ze take krasne hory vyrastaju priamo z roviny na ktorej je mesto. Himalaje su sice vyssie, ale taketo pohlady sa tam vobec nedaju spravit.


Hej ,toto som pocul uz aj ja ,ze Tatry su mimoriadne fotogenicke z hladiska vnimania vyskovych rozdielov. Pokial vyslovene nie si niekde pod vrcholom Mount Everestu alebo Mont Blancom tak mas problem vidiet nad sebou 2000m skalu,kdezto pri Tatrach to je mozne,pretoze prakticky nema ziadne predhoria a pokial sa nemylim tak Poprad je vo vyske cca 700mnm.Takuto moznost neposkytuju castokrat ani Alpy ani ine omnoho vyssie pohoria,pretoze ich zakryvaju mnohe menej zaujimave predhoria. Ale podobnu panoramu ma inac Los Angeles,tam je velmi podobny pripad ako u nas Tatry a vseobecne vsade tam ,kde sa hory nachadzaju v blizkosti pobrezia.


----------



## zaq-

wuane said:


> Takto to beries zas len ty a nikto sa tu nechce opicit.


Nie?
Aku maju vyskove budovy tradiciu, alebo potrebu budovania na Slovensku?
Nie je nahodou aj tych zopar vyskoviek z komunizmu iba snahou o opicenie sa?







> Vyskove budovy nie su len o vyske ale aj *o kontexte v meste,ich architekture*.Vyskova budova moze vyzerat zaujimavo s pozadim historickeho hradu,s pozadim kopcov,rieky,mostu atd...


Suhlasim.
Naps mi teda, prosim ta, aky je kontex vyskovych budov v Bratislave, pripadne mu ukaz aspon jednu vyskovu budovu, ktora je skutocne zaujimava a svetovo vynimocna?





> ze to ty vnimas mimoriadne obmedzene je len tvoj problem.


Som to skutocne ja, ktory to vnima obmedzene, alebo si to skor ty?






> Tatry su 4x nizsie ako Himalaje,a zozali mimoriadny uspech .Taktiez nie su nicim originalne,urcite nie z toho zaberu. Podareny bol zaber samotny,aj s nehostinnym betonovym sidliskom v popredi. Napriek tomu je to jeden z najuspesnejsich bannerov v historii SSC.


Suhlasim, ze to bol jeden z najuspesnejsich bannerov.
Avsak nesuhlasim, ze to nebol originalny zaber.
Pretoze podla mna, ten zaber bol uplne unikatny a bola to prave ta jeho vynimocnost, ktora mu priniesla uspech a poziciu.
Ako to spomina Sgtrummer nizsie, pdobne zabery ,,velhor'' by si na celom svete mohol mozno spocitat na prstoch jednej ruky.
Teraz si predstav, ako by vypadali napr. Madari, keby prisli s rovnakym zaberom na Matru a dedinu pod nou?






> Takze prosim ta prestan tu znechucovat ludom snahu na zaklade toho ,ze si myslis ze vies co si ludia myslia.Pretoze sa mylis.


Ja neznechucujem.
To sa iba ty tak citis.
Niekto sa zase moze citit, ze iba hovorim svoj nazor, berie si moje slova k srdcu a je za ne vdacny.
Vsetko zalezi iba od postoja a uhla pohladu, z ktoreho sa na moje nazory pozeras.


----------



## metropoly_sk

ok, nech sa vyberie jeden banner opat z BA ... ale ako som uz spominal vyssie, ze bude treba potom nieco z KE kedze budu EHMK 2013. Uz som sa skontaktoval s jednym fotografom ohladne fotiek. Coskoro sa snad sem dostanem s nejakymi navrhmi.


----------



## marish

^^ to by bolo super!


----------



## wuane

@Zaq: Skutocne nemam naladu a chut toto tu s tebou riesit. Vaz si pracu ostatnych a nekritizuj neustale.Posleme banner a nechaj zhodnotit ludi dany banner,a nehodnot ho predcasne ty. Tam si daj potom jednu hviezdicku a napis si koment preco si tak hlasoval. 

PS: K Tatram som povedal ze prave bol unikatny zaber,nie samotne Tatry. Tie nie su v ramci svetovych velhor nicim na pohlad az tak vynimocne. A presne to sedi aj na Bratislavu,ze ak sa podari dobra snimka,moze vyzerat dobre aj par tych malickych ´´mrakodrapikov´´ co tu mame,v kontexte so zaujimavym pozadim,oblohou atd... ale ze prekrucas slova som si uz zvykol. Toto pisem viac menej pre ostatnych...


----------



## Anuris

Strummer said:


> Offtopic poznamka k farebnej skale tych bannerov:
> 
> http://theabyssgazes.blogspot.cz/2010/03/teal-and-orange-hollywood-please-stop.html
> 
> :lol:


Nieco z ponuky na buduci rok :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVkzZD92cMQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diP-o_JxysA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLR3HrV71yM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EjG-1U3wqA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4axPibsp4Ao
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md6Dvxdr0AQ&NR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVu3gS7iJu4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmIIgE7eSak


----------



## Anuris

Ok, takze dostal som odpoved od Matt83. Povedal, ze tuto konkretnu fotku pouzit nemozeme, lebo ju uz kupilo Ministerstvo zahranicnych veci:










Tuto pouzit mozeme, ale musime ho uviest ako autora:










K ostatnym fotkam sa jednoznacne nevyjadril, ale ak by sme si nejaku z nich vybrali, tak bude najlepsie sa ho opat spytat...


----------



## Strummer

Anuris said:


> Nieco z ponuky na buduci rok :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVkzZD92cMQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diP-o_JxysA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLR3HrV71yM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EjG-1U3wqA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4axPibsp4Ao
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md6Dvxdr0AQ&NR
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVu3gS7iJu4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmIIgE7eSak


haha, strasne hno: ani inception sound ocividne este nevysiel z mody :lol:


----------



## palsoft

Anuris said:


> Tuto pouzit mozeme, ale musime ho uviest ako autora:


Hlavne by asi bolo dobre, keby tie stromy odtial odstranil profesionalne on sam, kedze zasahovat do jeho diela asi nie je moc OK, pripadne to skusit aj s nimi..


----------



## Anuris

Strummer said:


> haha, strasne hno: ani inception sound ocividne este nevysiel z mody :lol:


Ocividne: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vKz7WnU83E 

No co, su radi, ze nasli efektnu alternativu k starym dobrym choralom, ktore boli v nedavnej minulosti este viac rozsirene ako terajsi inception sound. Takto mas v jednom traileri choraly a v dalsom inception sound, pripadne v niektorych ukazkach oboje naraz.  To je predsa len pestrejsia ponuka ako len same choraly.  



palsoft said:


> Hlavne by asi bolo dobre, keby tie stromy odtial odstranil profesionalne on sam, kedze zasahovat do jeho diela asi nie je moc OK, pripadne to skusit aj s nimi..


Ja som ho na to, ze to bude potrebne vyretusovat, upozornoval, dokonca som mu to na ukazku poslal aj s tym Phillovym retusom a zda sa, ze mu to nevadilo, kedze sa k tomu nijako negativne nevyjadril...

Ale iste, da sa toto vsetko este doriesit a dodiskutovat, len mu nechem odpisat skor, kym sa definitivne nezhodneme na nejakom konkretnom obrazku a podobe v akej by mal byt pouzity ako banner. Ako podnikatel ma urcite dost inych aktivit a starosti nez aby si so mnou teraz viedol siahodlhu elektronicku korenspodenciu o nejakom nasom hlupom bannery... Dohodnime sa na niecom najprv medzi sebou a az potom to dajme na zhodnotenie autorovi. 

Tu su este nejake dalsie variacie alternativnych obrazkov za 1, ktoru pouzit nesmieme. Prvy banner som posunul viac doprava, u ostatnych (vratane 4, na ktoru mame predbezne suhlas) som zase skusal doostrenie:


----------



## marish

Anuris said:


> Ocividne: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vKz7WnU83E


to ho asi kupili v nejakom soundpacku, lebo je tam dokonca aj "hlas" GLaDOS z portalu. 



Anuris said:


> Tu su este nejake dalsie variacie alternativnych obrazkov za 1, ktoru pouzit nesmieme. Prvy banner som posunul viac doprava, u ostatnych (vratane 4, na ktoru mame predbezne suhlas) som zase skusal doostrenie:


1. nie, ta obloha odputava pozornost od toho doleziteho - hradu a dom sv. martina nie je ani nasvieteny.
*2. ano*, je tam jasne vystupujuca dominanta hradu a domu sv. martina + cestna siet
3. nie, je to viacmenej to iste ako 2, ale zbytocne v pravom rohu odputava pozornost svetly odraz dunaja. nie je to az take hrozne, kedze ssc stranka je svetla a ten flak je na kraji. nerusilo by to az tak, ale 2 je podla mna lepsia
*4. ano*

takze ja by som sa rozhodoval medzi 2 a 4, dvojka sa mi paci o nieco viac, kedze na stvorke je dost dominantny most snp, lenze bez jeho hlavneho znaku - ufa, takze pre cudzinca tam moze posobit rusivo. my to tak nevnimame, kedze most pozname a vieme, ze je pekny a dominanta.

este k technickej kvalite: ziadne doostrovanie z tychto fotiek nie je treba, bude potrebne spravit novy export z originalu. cize ked sa rozhodneme na finalnej fotke, bolo by dobre poprosit matta, aby nam vyrezal potrebny rozmer (popripade aj vyretusoval stromy) z originalneho RAWka a exportol s potrebnym doostrenim na 719x123, nech to aj nejak vyzera.

inak *qwert* by mohol toto vlakno docasne presunut z kaviarne, aby sa sem ako neregistrovany uzivatel mohol pozriet. mozno ho to natolko zaujme, ze sa aj regne. :cheers:


----------



## metropoly_sk

mne sa tie zabery moc nepozdavaju ... ^^

skor by som vybral nieco taketo:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

ten vyretusovany navrh, neviem no. Hrad je tam sice pekny, ale zvysok je nevyrazny a pre mna nie moc zaujimavy. Navyse ta "masivna" retus...

podla mna tieto su vydarenejsie

















naozaj skoda ze nemozme pouzit tento









no chcelo by to seriozne hlasovanie lebo nazorov tu je viacero. Nejaky admin by mohol "vynulovat" anketu a podme normalne hlasovat, co vy na to?


----------



## Anuris

metropoly_sk said:


> mne sa tie zabery moc nepozdavaju ... ^^
> 
> skor by som vybral nieco taketo:


Prve tri sa mi pacia a s kazdym z nich by som suhlasil, tie dalsie dva ale nie. K tomu stvrtemu (banner 11) som sa uz vyjadril na predoslej strane a ten piaty (banner 19) mi pride farebne prilis fadny a monotonny a obsahovo malo atraktivny (plus mi tam vadi ta lod). Su tu rozhodne krajsie zabery mesta...



najlepsejsejsi said:


> naozaj skoda ze nemozme pouzit tento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no chcelo by to seriozne hlasovanie lebo nazorov tu je viacero. Nejaky admin by mohol "vynulovat" anketu a podme normalne hlasovat, co vy na to?


O tom som s Mattom zatial nehovoril. Pouzit sa nesmie tento zimny :










S hlasovanim suhlasim. Takto ludia hadzu navrhy, ale nevieme sa dopracovat k ziadnemu vysledku. Kludne (ak je to na tomto fore technicky mozne) sa moze jednat aj o hlasovenie s moznostou "zaskrtnutia" viacerych alternativ. Aspon zistime, ktory ma najvacsiu vseobecnu podporu...


----------



## zaq-

Anuris a co tak napisat na Ministerstvo a opytat sa ich na suhlas na zverejnenie?

Ved ide predsa o medzinarodnu prezentaciu Slovenska/Bratislavy, hadam by nemuseli proti tomu namietat.
Najma ked ide o celosvetove forum s takym ohlasom a rozsirenim. 

Ten zimny banner, by podla mna, mohol naozaj kvalitne zabodovat.


----------



## Anuris

Ja neviem, Matt83 mi vyslovene povedal, ze ten nie. Ak sa tu dokazeme zhodnut, ze prave ten je tym naj a ak Matt za podmienky suhlasu ministerstva zmeni stanovisko, potom mozeme uvazovat o kontaktovani samotneho ministerstva. Teraz to nema zmysel.


----------



## marish

Anuris said:


> Prve tri sa mi pacia a s kazdym z nich by som suhlasil, tie dalsie dva ale nie.


ja by som tam nedaval ani ten treti (s hlavnym namestim). tie svetla pri kraji su prilis rozostrene (mala clona) a zas odputavaju pozornost od toho hlavneho. ked bola ta fotka v povodnom formate, mozno to nerusilo ale v tomto bannerovom nie su dobre.



zaq- said:


> Anuris a co tak napisat na Ministerstvo a opytat sa ich na suhlas na zverejnenie?
> 
> Ved ide predsa o medzinarodnu prezentaciu Slovenska/Bratislavy, hadam by nemuseli proti tomu namietat.
> Najma ked ide o celosvetove forum s takym ohlasom a rozsirenim.
> 
> Ten zimny banner, by podla mna, mohol naozaj kvalitne zabodovat.


zas kvoli jednemu banneru snad nepojdeme pomaly na audienciu k papezovi. 
ten banner je predany, takze vypada z hry. viac by som sa nad tym nepozastavoval. mame ich tu kvalitnych viac, nemusi to byt akurat ten.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Admin nech urobi anketu ... a nech da hlasovat o tieto banery: 














































a este tieto:


----------



## Anuris

marish said:


> zas kvoli jednemu banneru snad nepojdeme pomaly na audienciu k papezovi.
> ten banner je predany, takze vypada z hry. viac by som sa nad tym nepozastavoval. mame ich tu kvalitnych viac, nemusi to byt akurat ten.


Marish ma pravdu. Az dodatocne som si uvedomil ako hlupo by to posobilo, keby sme sa obracali na ministerstvo ohladne nejakeho 1-dnoveho banneru na internetovom fore. :lol:



marish said:


> ja by som tam nedaval ani ten treti (s hlavnym namestim). tie svetla pri kraji su prilis rozostrene (mala clona) a zas odputavaju pozornost od toho hlavneho. ked bola ta fotka v povodnom formate, mozno to nerusilo ale v tomto bannerovom nie su dobre.


Posudzujes to prilis kritickym okom fotografickeho nadsenca. Vacsina ludi to podla mna az takto detailne neriesi... aspon nie na vedomej urovni.  Na podvedomej mozno ano, ale skor si myslim, ze niekomu na tom moze vadit ta dominancia striech a useknute namestie... Mne sa to napriek tomu paci, ale ale podla doterajsich reakcii ten banner u ostatnych moc nezabodoval. Napokon, ani u mna by to nebola prva volba.  I ked je zase pravda, ze su tam vsetky bratislavske dominanty (hrad, Dom, most, dokonca aj Slavin), hoci len v pozadi a nie je ich moc vidiet.


----------



## wuane

Pani uplne sa stracam uz ,a myslim ze nie som sam.To vyberu urcite neprospieva. O ktorych banneroch sa bavime?


----------



## Anuris

metropoly_sk said:


> Admin nech urobi anketu ... a nech da hlasovat o tieto banery:


Preco len tieto? Ak je to technicky mozne, tak nech tam da rovno vsetkych 22 ako boli povodne ocislovane a hotovo. Pokial je pocet moznosti limitovany, tak spravme vyber zopar najlepsich a tu v diskusii najviac vyzdvihovanych, nanovo ich ocislujme a vyberme v ankete z nich. V tom tvojom vybere si napriklad uplne zabudol na tento:



















A tento:










Pripadne aj tento:


----------



## metropoly_sk

Anuris said:


> Preco len tieto? Ak je to technicky mozne, tak nech tam da rovno vsetkych 22 ako boli povodne ocislovane a hotovo. Pokial je pocet moznosti limitovany, tak spravme vyber zopar najlepsich a tu v diskusii najviac vyzdvihovanych, nanovo ich ocislujme a vyberme z nich. V tom tvojom vybere si napriklad uplne zabudol na tento:
> 
> ...


tie vrchne dva ktore si dal tie sa pouzit nemozu, tak naco ich budeme davat a marish ma pravdu, azda nepojdeme na ministerstvo. A ja som tu pridal tie ktore sa najviac spominali ....


----------



## Anuris

^^Opakujem to po druhykrat - tie sa pouzit *mozu*, resp. sa k nim Matt83 zatial zamietavo nevyjadril. Vyjadril sa iba k tomu zimnemu, ze vyslovene ten jeden sa pouzit nesmie.

Pre porovnanie:

Zimny (nesmie sa pouzit)...










Vecerny (mozno sa bude moct pouzit)...












metropoly_sk said:


> A ja som tu pridal tie ktore sa najviac spominali ....


Tento sa tiez spominal:










No a tento...










som dal iba ako alternativu k tomuto z tvojho zoznamu...










Nespominal sa z nich ale myslim ani jeden...


----------



## zaq-

Anuris said:


> Marish ma pravdu. Az dodatocne som si uvedomil ako hlupo by to posobilo, keby sme sa obracali na ministerstvo ohladne nejakeho 1-dnoveho banneru na internetovom fore. :lol:


Ministerstvo nemalo problem oslovit autora fotky a odkupit od neho prava na jej pouzitie a my mame mat problem oslovit ministerstvo? :dunno:

Ved hadam tu fotku nekupovali koli tomu, aby ju drzali zaramovanu na stole.

Ak ju idu pouzit na propagaciu, co bolo podla mna hlavnym dovodom, potom nemaju ani najmensi dovod nepovolit nam jej zverejnenie na celosvetovom medzinarodnom fore s takym ohlasom - aj amaterskym, aj cestovatelskym, aj profesionalnym.

Ved prave toto forum im moze posluzit ako skvela reklama dalsieho pouzitia tej fotky.

Pokial ide teda iba o oslovenie ministerstva, ja to nemam problem urobit. :cheers:
Staci, ked mi date suhlas, ze prave to by bola ta najvhodnejsia fotka na banner.


----------



## marish

Anuris said:


> Posudzujes to prilis kritickym okom fotografickeho nadsenca. Vacsina ludi to podla mna az takto detailne neriesi... aspon nie na vedomej urovni.  Na podvedomej mozno ano, ale skor si myslim, ze niekomu na tom moze vadit ta dominancia striech a useknute namestie... Mne sa to napriek tomu paci, ale ale podla doterajsich reakcii ten banner u ostatnych moc nezabodoval. Napokon, ani u mna by to nebola prva volba.  I ked je zase pravda, ze su tam vsetky bratislavske dominanty (hrad, Dom, most, dokonca aj Slavin), hoci len v pozadi a nie je ich moc vidiet.


aj tieto malickosti rozhoduju o tom, ci sa fotka paci alebo nepaci. mozno ich nevie kazdy pomenovat, ale ak ukazes dve podobne fotky, jednu so spominanymi chybami a druhu bez nich, tak kazdy bude mat lepsi pocit z tej technicky dokonalejsej, aj ked ho mozno nebude vediet zdovodnit.
ja to davam iba ako moje postrehy. samozrejme netvrdim, ze s nimi musi kazdy suhlasit.


----------



## ejo

No hurá
Aj tento dajte do hlasovania tiež je zaujímavý a pekný








Však dajme každý mesiac jednu  keď poliaci tu chrlia fotky za fotkami prečo by sme aj my nemohli


----------



## kapibara

Uz sa to tu zacina privelmi komplikovat. 
Dajme si hlasovanie na tie, na ktore mame povolenie autora, nech to zas nedopadne ako minule, ze sa dohadujeme na 5 stran a nakoniec nic.


----------



## Anuris

Autor sa mi konkretne vyjadril iba k banneru 1 a banneru 4. Tie tu ziskali najviac hlasov, preto som mu zatial poslal iba tieto dva. 

Podla mna sa kludne moze hlasovat o vsetkych 22, pripadne o nejakom uzsom vybere (to co vybral metropoly_sk plus moj doplnok), a ked budeme mat vysledok, tak sa autora/ov (nie vsetky fotky su od Matta83) spytame ci a co mozeme pouzit. Ak povie, ze vitazny pouzit nemozeme, tak sa pouzije druhy v poradi, ak nie ani ten, tak treti... Preto je dobre mat hlasovanie s "multiple choice". 

Kazdopadne uz som Mattovi poslal link na toto vlakno, tak mozno sa zaregistruje a zapoji do diskusie aj on.


----------



## kapibara

OK. Tak ich prosim zorad od 1 po 20 a bude sa hlasovat bez komentarov ako vo vlakne Photo Contest, kazdy ma 2 hlasy a na vitazny sa opytame autora, ci nam dava suhlas. Anuris, este sa rozhodni, ako dlho bude hlasovanie trvat. Vdaka.


----------



## Anuris

Tu je uplny zoznam vsetkych bannerov a ich variacii (zimny som vylucil). 

Kto chce to este moze po mne zrevidovat tak, aby pod kazdou volbou bol len jeden banner a nie niekolko roznych variantov, pripadne aj zmenit a sprehladnit poradie... 

Hlasovaci cas nech urcia moderatori. Ja by som dal tak tyzden, kedze idu sviatky a ludia sa budu venovat inym aktivitam, tak mozno dva.

Banner 1










Banner 2










Banner 3














































Banner 4










Banner 5










Banner 6










Banner 7










Banner 8










Banner 9











Banner 10:










Banner 11:



















Banner 12:



















Banner 13:










Banner 14:










Banner 15:



















Banner 16:










Banner 17:










Banner 18:










Banner 19:










Banner 20:










Banner 21:


----------



## kaxno

3 alebo 12


----------



## wuane

U mna 8 a 10


----------



## kapibara

12
21


----------



## palsoft

12 a 19


----------



## KLEPETO

Som za 12 a 21.

Kapibara zhoda.


----------



## Wizzard

10 a 21


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

12 (ta druha varianta) a 8


----------



## Ayran

11 or 8


----------



## Chunkylover

12 (ten zaostreny) alebo 21


----------



## jamlc1m

4
21


----------



## D.O.W.N

12 zaostrený


----------



## marish

^^ nie, ze by ma to trapilo, ale myslel som si, ze hentake vlakno porusuje ssc pravidla. 
a pozeram, ze sa tam uz vyskytli aj slovenske boobies (#57). kay:


----------



## seem

*12* a *8* aj keď najskôr by som bol za 2 alebo 14, ale z tých ktoré sú momentálne top mi tieto prídu najlepšie.


----------



## metropoly_sk

*aktuálne hlasovanie*

**1 miesto - banner č.12 - 16 hlasov*











**2 spoločné miesto - banner č.21 a č.8 - 9 hlasov*




















**3 miesto. - banner č.4 - 6 hlasov*










*ďalšie:

banner č.19 - 4 hlasy
banner č.10 - 2 hlasy
banner č.3 - 1 hlas
banner č.11 - 1 hlas
banner č.2 - 1 hlas
banner č.16 - 1 hlas
banner č.17 - 1 hlas
banner č.1 - 1 hlas*


----------



## metropoly_sk

*navrhujem aby sme ukoncili hlasovanie a zahajili nove ... postupili by nasledovne bannery s najvyssim poctom hlasov: co vy na to? a davajte max 2 tipy .... 1 banner nech je vitazny a druhy nech je nahradny v pripade ze bude problem.*


*banner č.4*









*banner č.8*









*banner č.12*









*banner č.21*


----------



## wuane

8 a 21 ale treba zasvetiti aj Rakusku sekciu ze im robime promo.  (hrad by si zasluzil este vyfotosopovat aby vyzeral ako vysvieteny ako na ostatnych fotkach.Lebo na jedinej je zhasnuty.)

edit: pridal som 8,neviem ci som zabudol vcera,v prvom kole som zan hlasoval a teraz mi to nejak vypadlo


----------



## alien

12,8


----------



## palsoft

Takže hlasujeme znovu? Zatiaľ to tu nespravoval žiaden moderátor, tak nech to nepôjde všetko do smútku..


----------



## Anuris

Ja by som to hlasovanie uz ukoncil.  Tyzden ubehol, svoj nazor vyjadrilo pomerne dost ludi, vela dalsich uz hlasovat nebude. 12 je jednoznacny vitaz. Druhe kolo nie je potrebne (ktovie ci by sa ho vobec zucastnil rovnaky vysoky pocet ludi ako prveho kola). A kedze s nim nepocitali ani hlasovacie pravidla, tak mnohi ludia uz v aktualnom hlasovani prisposobovali svoj vyber aktualnemu vyvoju preferencii a rozhodovali sa len medzi tymi najpopularnejsimi bannermi. Keby sa odzaciatku vedelo, ze budu dve kola, tak by to poradie na dalsich miestach bolo mozno rozdielne a ludia (hlavne ti, co hlasovali neskor) by namiesto 8 a 21 dali viac hlasov aj inym bannerom, ktorym ich predtym z dovodu prepadnutia hlasu dat nechceli.

Naskok 12 je kazdopadne tak vyrazny, ze namiesto dalsieho hlasovania uz pomaly mozeme prikrocit k ziadosti autora o suhlas na jej pouzitie. :cheers: Pokial by nam ho nedal, tak mozeme ked tak este urobit rozstrel medzi 8 a 21 a aby sme to zrychlili a zjednosili, tak by v nom hlasovali iba ludia, ktori povodne vybrali ine 2 bannery, pripadne taki, ktori este nehlasovali vobec. Ti co uz za 8 alebo 21 hlasovali by opat hlasovat nemuseli, pretoze ich hlasy su uz zapocitane.


----------



## JanBor

*hlasovanie*

12, 8


----------



## metropoly_sk

Anuris said:


> Ja by som to hlasovanie uz ukoncil.  Tyzden ubehol, svoj nazor vyjadrilo pomerne dost ludi, vela dalsich uz hlasovat nebude. 12 je jednoznacny vitaz. Druhe kolo nie je potrebne (ktovie ci by sa ho vobec zucastnil rovnaky vysoky pocet ludi ako prveho kola). A kedze s nim nepocitali ani hlasovacie pravidla, tak mnohi ludia uz v aktualnom hlasovani prisposobovali svoj vyber aktualnemu vyvoju preferencii a rozhodovali sa len medzi tymi najpopularnejsimi bannermi. Keby sa odzaciatku vedelo, ze budu dve kola, tak by to poradie na dalsich miestach bolo mozno rozdielne a ludia (hlavne ti, co hlasovali neskor) by namiesto 8 a 21 dali viac hlasov aj inym bannerom, ktorym ich predtym z dovodu prepadnutia hlasu dat nechceli.
> 
> Naskok 12 je kazdopadne tak vyrazny, ze namiesto dalsieho hlasovania uz pomaly mozeme prikrocit k ziadosti autora o suhlas na jej pouzitie. :cheers: Pokial by nam ho nedal, tak mozeme ked tak este urobit rozstrel medzi 8 a 21 a aby sme to zrychlili a zjednosili, tak by v nom hlasovali iba ludia, ktori povodne vybrali ine 2 bannery, pripadne taki, ktori este nehlasovali vobec. Ti co uz za 8 alebo 21 hlasovali by opat hlasovat nemuseli, pretoze ich hlasy su uz zapocitane.


ak ma byt niekto majster, musi vediet vyhrat 2krat  poznas nieco taketo?  to druhe hlasovanie nielen ze moze potvrdit prvenstvo banneru c.12 ale rozhodne aj o nahradnikovy, ktory nebol jasny .... cize ja vazne navrhujem pokracovat v tomto zuzenom hlasovani. 

btw ... niekto si mozno z toho velkeho poctu rpedtym ani nevedel vybrat ... teraz si vyberie skor .... cize bral by som to skor pozitivne 

moj hlas dostava banner c. 8 a nahradnik banner c. 4


----------



## caicoo

8 a 4


----------



## kapibara

tak komplikovane dohadovanie a este komplikovanejsie hlasovanie som videla snad len v tomto vlakne. 
Vitaz je snad jasny. 
Banner ktory sa umiestnil na druhej pozicii bude zaradeny do dalsieho kola o par mesiacov, ked sa bude vyberat novy banner. 
Ti ktori hlasovali, znamena ze suhlasili s pravidlom hlasovania, ktore zhrnul Anuris. Takze Anuris, rozhodni dokedy sa este bude hlasovat a uzavri to. Posli vitaznu fotku autorovi na odsuhlasenie a nech sa to uz rozhybe.


----------



## kaxno

12, 8  Ale tiez si myslim, ze 2jite hlasovanie je nepotrebnost.


----------



## marish

trochu dezorganizacie tu vladne, nabuduce si radsej dohodnite postup cez PMky a potom konajte, lebo ked uz jeden hlasovanie zacal, tak by ho mal aj uzavriet, a nie ze dalsi prida kolo, treti ho odobri, stvrty povie, ze uz ho netreba... 

*12. *je jasny vitaz, a keby som sa mal teraz znovu rozhodovat o nahradnikovi, tak *8. *
ked som videl original, z ktoreho bola 21. vyrezana, tak sa mi az tak nepaci, hrozne silny postprocessing tam je. ak chceli vytiahnut kontrast, tak mali pouzit masku iba na budovy a oblohu a kopce riesit inak. ten halo efekt na rozhrani kopcov a oblohy velmi nemusim. dalo by sa to nafotit znovu a poriadnejsie, uhol sa mi velmi paci, ale prevedenie az tak nie.


----------



## Strummer

12, 8, 4 v tomto poradi.

21 urcite nie, tie odrezane budovy v popredi su pre cloveka co ich nepozna strasne matuce.


----------



## Anuris

Ok, kedze ma kapibara poverila moderatorskymi pravomocami , tak si myslim, ze tu uz nebudeme dalej chaosit (zacinaju sa tu miesat hlasy tych, ktori este nehlasovali, s tymi, co uz hlasuju v "druhom kole") a hlasovanie tymto oficialne ukoncime. 

Jasnym vitazom sa s 18 hlasmi stava *banner c. 12*:










Na druhom mieste skoncil s poctom hlasov 12 (pocitam len prve kolo) *banner c. 8*:










A treti je s 9 hlasmi *banner c. 21*:








[/QUOTE]


Ohladne 12 uz som kontaktoval Matta, 8 (pripadne aj 21) sa mozu nateraz odlozit s tým, ze v buducnosti sa k zvazeniu ich mozneho pouzitia este vratime... Ak by sa nemohla pouzit 12, tak ju 8 nahradi uz teraz (samozrejme tiez za predpokladu suhlasu autora povodnej fotografie).

Vsetkym hlasujucim dakujem za ich podiel pri vybere dalsieho banneru, ktory nas bude zastupovat pred ostatnymi forumermi a *dalej uz, prosim, nikto nehlasujte*.


----------



## Ayran

šiš maria už tu nedavajte žiadne čisla nominacie.... proste to im tam šupnite hoc aj všetky a nech daju každy mesiac jeden... lebo kym sa tu niečo dohodne prejde aj rok, hlavne to už posunte kompetetným.


----------



## wuane

Strummer said:


> 21 urcite nie, tie odrezane budovy v popredi su pre cloveka co ich nepozna strasne matuce.


Pravda.Volil som ho hlavne pre netradicny pohlad na hrad a spojenie noveho so starym.


----------



## metropoly_sk

ok tak to uzavrite teda ak chcete.

*suhlasim s bannerom c. 12 a nahradnikom banner c. 8*

inak kedze to tu teraz takto dopadlo, bolo by dobre aby sme si stanovili presne pravidla. Prejavuje sa tu slovenska mentalita a bez konkretnych pravidiel tazko nieco dohodnut potom. Aby to fungovalo presne uz pre tie dalsie slovenske bannery.


----------



## ejo

Loool tu je to ako v Kocúrkove okres Bambuľkovo, 3 roky sa tu nevie presadiť nič a teraz všetko narýchlo. Mne to príde nefer a nespravodlivé voči tým čo sú tu raz za čas. keby aj všetci hlasovali za rovnakú fotku tak aj tak by malo byť oznámené dokedy sa hlasuje.


Ešte by som chcel dodať a zároveň apelovať na moderátorov o budúcoročných banneroch v 2013. 
Rád by som tam videl Košice, keďže sú EHMK (hocičo hlavne nech sú), kľudne nech si to zvolia košičania.
Potom Nitru, keďže je výročie príchodu sv. Cítila a Metoda. 
A tretí banner by som sa chcel vedieť či nie je možné aby sme si rezervovali dátum 24.12.2013 a dali tam vianočný Bratislavu (prípadne iné slovenské vianočné mesto). 
Ďakujem


----------



## Anuris

ejo said:


> Loool tu je to ako v Kocúrkove okres Bambuľkovo, 3 roky sa tu nevie presadiť nič a teraz všetko narýchlo.


Narychlo? Naozaj mas pocit, ze od mojej prvej bannerovej ponuky tu vsetko prebiehalo rychlo, pruzne ci nebodaj uponahlane? Na mna to naopak posobilo neuveritelne spomalenym, neefektivnym a skostnatelym dojmom. Uznavam, ze v porovnani s tymi predoslymi 3 rokmi neuspesneho vyberania a preberania sa to teraz moze zdat ako bleskovka, ale asi naozaj len pre niekoho, kto uz si zvykol donekonecna iba hladat, vyberat, preberat, kritizovat, nesuhlasit, odmietat a nikdy sa nedopracovat k ziadnemu vysledku. Keby som v sebe nemal "novacikovsky" elan (ktory zo mna za uplynule obdobie dokonale vyprchal) a keby tu nebol niekto ako kapibara s jej rozhodnostou (kedze ja sam som sa ako "novacik" v tomto vlakne nechcel stavat do sefovskej pozicie a z nej urcovat pravidla), tak som zvedavy, kedy by tu naozaj doslo k nejakemu realnemu vyberu...



ejo said:


> Mne to príde nefer a nespravodlivé voči tým čo sú tu raz za čas. keby aj všetci hlasovali za rovnakú fotku tak aj tak by malo byť oznámené dokedy sa hlasuje.





metropoly_sk said:


> inak kedze to tu teraz takto dopadlo, bolo by dobre aby sme si stanovili presne pravidla. Prejavuje sa tu slovenska mentalita a bez konkretnych pravidiel tazko nieco dohodnut potom. Aby to fungovalo presne uz pre tie dalsie slovenske bannery.


Pravidla aj cas hlasovania stanovene boli – nie uplne striktne, ale boli. Kazdy mal mat 2 hlasy a hlasovanie bolo naplanovane na 1, v pripade potreby aj 2 tyzdne. Po uplynuti tohto obdobia mal byt vyziadany suhlas od autora k pouzitiu vitazneho banneru, ak by sa ho ziskat nepodarilo, tak sa mal pouzit dalsi banner v poradi... 

Pokial vsak neexistuje niekto, kto bude veci riadit a dodrziavanie pravidiel kontrolovat, tak maju ludia tendenciu, pre Slovakov obzvlast priznacnu, ich obchadzat. Preto sa zacalo namiesto 2 bannerov hlasovat za tri, vymyslat sa druhe kola atd. Keby vsetko prebiehalo podla povodne stanovenych pravidiel, tak sa kludne mohlo hlasovat aj dlhsie ako tyzden, akonahle vsak do toho prisla iniciativa okolo druheho kola zacal vznikat chaos, ludia v tom prestavali mat prehlad a bolo treba to ukoncit.

Priestoru na hlasovanie pre tych, co hlasovat chceli, vsak podla mna bolo aj tak dost, preferencne tendencie boli viac-menej jasne a vysledky by tym padom boli na 95% percent rovnake aj keby sme hlasovali dasi mesiac... K comu by to teda bolo dobre? To ako ak banner nepozehna uplne kazdy jeden Slovak na tomto fore, tak je jeho vyber nelegitimny a nespravodlivy? S takymto pristupom sa vskutku nemozno cudovat, ze sa tu tak dlho nic nevybralo... To uz by asi bolo naozaj efektivnejsie, aby jednotlivci volne posielali vlastne navrhy administratorom fora a oni si z nich sami vybrali ten najlepsi... Dospiet medzi Slovakmi ku konsenzu (aj ohladne tych najvacsich prkotin ako je internetovy banner) je totiz neriesitelny problem... a preto je aj cela tato spolocnost v takom stave v akom je. Ludia su vecne roztriesteni, nejednotni a rozhadani a najvacsi grazli spomedzi klamarov a podvodnikov si tu vdaka tomu zatial 20 rokov robia, co chcu...



ejo said:


> Ešte by som chcel dodať a zároveň apelovať na moderátorov o budúcoročných banneroch v 2013.
> 
> Rád by som tam videl Košice, keďže sú EHMK (hocičo hlavne nech sú), kľudne nech si to zvolia košičania.
> Potom Nitru, keďže je výročie príchodu sv. Cítila a Metoda.
> A tretí banner by som sa chcel vedieť či nie je možné aby sme si rezervovali dátum 24.12.2013 a dali tam vianočný Bratislavu (prípadne iné slovenské vianočné mesto).
> Ďakujem


Nestaci povedat, co by tam kto rad videl a potom ked pride konkretny navrh, tak ho skritizovat, ale treba prist s vlastnou konkretnou ponukou. To by tu mohlo byt prvym pravidlom. Hned by sa menej kibicovalo a viac jednalo...

Moj druhy navrh je, aby sa urcil niekto, kto to tu bude riadit. To je podla mna zaklad. Moderatori slovenskej sekcie maju okolo fora dost inych starosti, takze by bolo mozno fajn, keby mal niekto urcujuce slovo priamo v tomto vlakne. Vzhladom na jej uz preukazanu rozhodnost z uplynulych dni navrhujem do tejto "funkcie", pokial by suhlasila, kapibaru.  Ked uz budeme mat moderatora vlakna, tak ohladne hlasovaniu mozu kludne platit aj tie terajsie pravidla. t. j. hlasuje sa jednokolovo, tyzden a kazdy ma 2 hlasy. V pripade remizy moze nasledovat rozstrel, pripadne sa zohladnia prednostne hlasy (za prve miesto). Ale rovnako tak sa mozu vymysliet aj ine pravidla, podstatne je, aby boli pevne stanovene a niekto kontroloval ich dodrziavanie.


----------



## zaq-

Netreba tu robit burku v pohari o takej malickosti, ako bola volba banneru.

Suhlasim s tebou, ze to trvalo skor az prilis dlho.

Banner sa vybral, nespokojni jendotlivci budu vzdy ti nespokojni, spokojni, ktorych je vacsina, su spokojni.
Aj ked moj navrh na vitazny banner bol iny, s vysledkom suhlasim a pokladam ho za vyborny.

Do buducna - ludia s urazlivymi cipmi v zadkoch by si ich mohli konecne z nich vytiahnut a skusit sa prisposobit vacsine.
Tento svet a vesmir sa netocia podla kazdeho jednotlivca.

Vsetko je iba vecou kompromisu a dohody.


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ ok nemusime to uz riesit ... 

*vitaz je 12 a nahradnik 8.*

cize treba s tymto zacat pracovat.

a lepsie pravidla si mozeme stanovit ked nebude rec o terajsom baneri, lebo to tu len zahlcujeme.


----------



## kapibara

Anuris, nemyslim ze toto vlakno potrebuje veducu osobnost. Ked ma niekto chut a cas, moze poslat netradicne zabery, moze ich sem zoradit a vyhlasit hlasovanie. Forma hlasovania ako je v threade Photo Contest je dobra a vhodna aj do tohto vlakna. 
My slovaci to mame v krvi, ze vsetko musime obkecavat , to je v poriadku. :lol: Ved vzdy a v kazdom vlakne sa najde niekto, kto usmerni prilis ohnive debaty a dohadovania. 
A necit sa ako novacik, ktory si nemoze nieco dovolit. Takych ako si ty na tomto fore nieje nikdy dost.  Takze feel free.

Pri prilezitosti EHMK by bolo vhodne navrhnut banner Kosic. Takze kosicania, zacnite premyslat nad vhodnymi zabermi vasho mesta a pomaly ich sem zacnite zoradovat. Neuponahlajte sa, kludne zbierajte fotky aj mesiac - dva. Vysledok musi stat za to.


----------



## metropoly_sk

kapibara said:


> Pri prilezitosti EHMK by bolo vhodne navrhnut banner Kosic. Takze kosicania, zacnite premyslat nad vhodnymi zabermi vasho mesta a pomaly ich sem zacnite zoradovat. Neuponahlajte sa, kludne zbierajte fotky aj mesiac - dva. Vysledok musi stat za to.


uz som to tu riesil napriklad ja, zhanam fotky ... po bratislave by isiel opat banner z KE pri prilezitosti EHMK 2013.


----------



## ejo

ANURIS

Takze idem to zacat rozoberat trosku ok. 

-prvy prispevok od teba bol 15/12/2012 a potom sa tu pisala omacka k navrhom baneru Banskej Bystrice ktory sem hodil myslim metropoly. 

-17/12/2012 tu boli pridane dalsie banery cize rozsirenie a debatovalo sa tu o orezani a pod. 

- *metropoly* pristupil po komentoch na jeho navrhy aby sa vybral teda baner pre BA potom KE. 

-19/12/2012 tvoj prispevok o odpovedi od *MATT83* o zamietnuti fotky pre odkupenia Ministerstva zahranicnych veci (uz len MZV)
nasledne si pridal dalsie fotky, kde prislo xy komentov co sa paci a co nie. 
-*zaq* sa ponukol, ze napise na MZV a opyta sa o pouzitie danneho banera ci ho mozeme pouzit. 

- v tento datum cize 19/12/2012 metropoly navrhol anketu kde *wuane* napisal ze sa tu zacina stracat a je tu chaus k vybere bannera. 

- Ty si sa vyjadril k metropolymu preco navrhol len dane fotky, aby sa vyberalo zo vsetkych 22 fotiek a to *anketa este nebola zahajena* metropoly to len navrhol. 

- 20/12/2012 prispevok od *kapibary* o komplikacii a apeluje aby sa zacalo hlasovat na forky na ktore je povolenie o ich pouziti a tiez Ti pise aby si ich zoradil a zacalo sa hlasovat. 
Ty si sa v ten den o 13:51 (01:51PM) napisal aby sa zacalo hlasovat _povedal si, (nejdem citovat) ze by si tomu dal tyzden, no koli sviatkom teda sa bude hlasovat 2 tyzden_. 
cize ak vezmem dlzku hlasovania 2 tyzdne tak potom hlasovanie malo skoncit 03/01/2013. (ak dobre pocitam)

-zacalo hlasovanie....... ludia prispievali po 2 fotky ako bolo povedane no ADRIAN + Metropoly po 3. 

-21/12/2012 metropoly zhrnul priebezne hlasovanie (den po zacati hlasovania ???? ) 

- 27/12/2012 opat metropoly navrhuje ukoncenie o hlasovani _(nikto z kompetentnych sa k tomu vobec nevyjadril ani o zacati ani o ukonceni)_
a *podla neho* posuva dalej prve 4 fotky a navrhuje z nich vybrat dva. Druhy v pripade, ze by bol problem z vytaznou fotkou. 

- v ten sami den si sa tiez vyjadril ze by to bolo dobre ukoncit 
a moj prispevok som poslal *28/12/2012*

Nemam nic proti tomu som rad ze kooooonecne tu uz niekto nieco riesi no nik tu nic nekoordinuje, nestanovi a potom je tu bordel. 
Mne je to osobne jedno aka fotka tam bude kazde mesto je pekne alebo zamok, hrad. Staci sa pozriet co tu prispievaju ine krajiny a tu sme zbytocne tak narocny ako by tu bol kazdy den jeden post z 2mi uzasnymi fotkami na banner. 
Raz som to tu napisal z recesie ja by tam drbol aj cigansku osadu niekde v Letanovciach a podla mna by to aj vyhralo. 

pridavam aj jedneho smajlika nech neposobim tak rozhodene, nahnevane a neviem ako to moze este posobit  neviem si vybrat tak dam aj tohto :lol: ci tohto :cheers:


----------



## marish

^^ no pozri, keby si bol takto aktivny pred tyzdnom, tak su tam zaratane aj tvoje hlasy. kto nevie za 7 dni zahlasovat, asi nema o toto forum taky zaujem, aby ho rozhodilo, ze nemohol hlasovat. nie je trosku prehnane, kvoli tomu napisat polstranove "Previously on Skyscrapercity Banner thread"? :lol::cheers:


----------



## ejo

marish said:


> ^^ no pozri, keby si bol takto aktivny pred tyzdnom, tak su tam zaratane aj tvoje hlasy. kto nevie za 7 dni zahlasovat, asi nema o toto forum taky zaujem, aby ho rozhodilo, ze nemohol hlasovat. nie je trosku prehnane, kvoli tomu napisat polstranove "Previously on Skyscrapercity Banner thread"? :lol::cheers:


Sklamem Ťa stihol som, iba som sa zastal tých čo tu netrčia každý deň (narozdiel odomna sú aj ľudia čo majú na práci aj iné veci a nie čumieť do pc na SS) a poukázal na to že je tu bordel a je to potom ako v Kocúrkove kde sa niečo pošle, vyberá a opäť pridá a zas rieši a vzniká tu chaos. Keď sa povie 2 týždne tak nech sú a nie to predčasne uzatvoriť. (lool to si bude môcť budúce voľby daná strana tiež povedať ok volebné miestnosti nezavreme o 22:00 ale o 12:00 lebo máme už dosť hlasov. Alebo zas ina varianta, že dovtedy sa vyberá rieši a dohaduje, že sa na to potom všetci vyprdnú a tak to skončilo, že od 2009 sa neschválilo nič. Nič viac, nikoho tým neodsudzujem, no nabudúce to môže byť lepšie.


----------



## wuane

Ak by sme niekedy posielali skyline fotku Bratislavy,tak presne takto by nemusela vyzerat,ako je dnes Zahreb. hno: Neviem ci je to kvoli tomu svetlu,alebo tam jednoducho lepsi uhol nemaju,ale je to uplne zle,podla mna. Pozadie 0 bodov,skyline onicom,trochu to zachranuje to svetlo.


----------



## Anuris

kapibara said:


> Anuris, nemyslim ze toto vlakno potrebuje veducu osobnost.


Ja si prave myslim, ze nejaky hlavny moderator, ktory by to cele koordinoval, tu chyba ako sol a Ejov "Previously on Skyscrapercity Banner thread" (© marish) prispevok :lol::lol::lol: ma v tom iba utvrdzuje.



kapibara said:


> A necit sa ako novacik, ktory si nemoze nieco dovolit. Takych ako si ty na tomto fore nieje nikdy dost.  Takze feel free.


Ono nejde len o novacikovstvo – zase tak kratko tu uz nie som a cital som to tu davno pred registraciou.  Ja ale skratka ani nie som ten typ vodcovskej osobnosti, ktora by v seba mala prirodzeny sklon riadit chod veci a spravanie ludi – obzvlast nie ak sa mnohi z nich poznaju dlhodobo, dokonca aj osobne, zatial co ja som len niekto "zvonka", kto tym padom nema u ostatnych dostatocnu autoritu (tym sa vraciame k tomu novacikovstvu). Preto som chcel vsetko riesit konsenzualne a pre svoje napady/navrhy vzdy ziskat dodatocne odsuhlasanie od ostatnych... ktore vacsinou neprichadzalo, pripadne prichadzalo velmi neefetivnym, spomalenym a nedostatocne vyraznym sposobom...



ejo said:


> Ty si sa v ten den o 13:51 (01:51PM) napisal aby sa zacalo hlasovat _povedal si, *(nejdem citovat)* ze by si tomu dal tyzden, no koli sviatkom teda sa bude hlasovat 2 tyzden_.
> cize ak vezmem dlzku hlasovania 2 tyzdne tak potom hlasovanie malo skoncit 03/01/2013. (ak dobre pocitam)


Ja sa naopak odcitujem: _"Hlasovaci cas nech urcia moderatori. Ja by som dal tak tyzden, kedze idu sviatky a ludia sa budu venovat inym aktivitam, tak *mozno* dva."_

Za prve opat plati, ze to bol len navrh, ktory som chcel, aby niekto este "zoficialnil", co sa nestalo. Za druhe, alternativa s dvoma tyzdnami bola len dalsi (nikym nepotvrdeny) navrh, navyse uz mnou samotnym vyjadreny velmi volne a nezavazne – vid zvyraznene slovicko "mozno". Dalo by sa to zhruba prelozit tak, ze "hlasovat sa bude tyzden, v pripade potreby a preukazaneho zaujmu (neklesajuci prirastok novych hlasov) to vsak mozeme predlzit aj na dva."

Zaujem podla mna postupne upadal, ale ako som uz raz povedal:



> Keby vsetko prebiehalo podla povodne stanovenych pravidiel, tak sa kludne mohlo hlasovat aj dlhsie ako tyzden, akonahle vsak do toho prisla iniciativa okolo druheho kola zacal vznikat chaos, ludia v tom prestavali mat prehlad a bolo treba to ukoncit.





ejo said:


> -zacalo hlasovanie....... ludia prispievali po 2 fotky ako bolo povedane no ADRIAN + Metropoly po 3.


Len pre upresnenie, po 3x hlasoval aj Phill. 



ejo said:


> no nik tu nic nekoordinuje, nestanovi a potom je tu bordel.


V tomto s tebou uplne suhlasim. Mozeme si hovorit, ze tu ziadneho osobitneho "vlaknoveho" moderatora nepotrebujeme, ale doterajsia prax jednoducho ukazuje, ze ho potrebujeme a ze vacsina problemov a nedorozumeni, ktore tu vznikaju a maju za nasledok dlhodobu neschopnost dospiet k dohode, pramenia prave z jeho absencie...


----------



## Qwert

Čo tu stále riešite? hno: Vyhralo č. 12, náhradník je 8. Nie je to prvý ani posledný banner ani zo Slovenska ani z Bratislavy. Do úvahy beriem iba prvé hlasovanie. Druhé kolo nie je treba, náskok bol dostatočný. Bolo by fajn, keby niekto, kto má kontakt na autora tej fotky, ho požiadal o súhlas a vybavené. Tým sa teda pýtam, kto ten kontakt má. 

Medzičasom môže ktokoľvek začať zháňať návrhy na banner aj z iných častí Slovenska. Návrhom sa rozumie fotka, ktorá je orezaná do veľkosti bannera.


----------



## metropoly_sk

napriek tym zmatkom by sme asi mali zachovat teraz to ze mame vybrate bannery .... 12 a nahradnik 8 .... a az potom si dohodli nejake pravidla na vyber banneru. nech to uz plati v novom roku pri dalsich baneroch a toto sa nebude diat


----------



## wuane

Ja osobne si pamatam vyber uz zopar bannerov,ale tolko cirkusu ako pri tomto som este nezazil  Nemate co robit ludia? Anuris sa chopil,urcil pravidla,vybralo sa,koniec. Tak isto to moze prebiehat aj nabuduce. Niekto prevezme iniciativu,vyzve k nominaciam,urci nejky rozumny cas na hlasovanie a hotovo. 4 roky po banneroch ani pes nestekol,a ked sa najde niekto kto to tu oprasil tak sa najde okamzite milion vylepseni a pripomienok. Nikto nikomu nebrani navrhnut nove nominacie hoc aj zajtra na dalsi banner po tom co sa uverejni tento zatial posledny.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^To je tak, každý by chcel do všetkého kecať, ale zodpovednosť nechce mať nikto.


----------



## metropoly_sk

ja sa zodpovednosti urcite nebojim ... btw treba uz riesit to aby autor suhlasil so zverejnenim banneru ... a treba to posunut tu na forum nech sa to zverejni. Ak nie 12 tak 8. Nech sa to hybe a ja neviem koho tie bannery su  

btw ako som slubil uz zhanam nejake bannery z KE ... 

na ukazku jeden z *"moznych"* kandidatov do ankety.









it´s joke!

Šťastný Nový rok 2013 všetkým


----------



## Qwert

Myslím, že týmto bannerom by sme kľudne tromfli aj Nemcov s ich nasilu vtipnými bannermi z 23. decembra.


----------



## metropoly_sk

*Aktualny stav slovenskych bannerov na SSC*


----------



## Ayran

^^ smiešny je vyvoj toho hlasovania.... ako bol vysoko a potom prišla ista "antikampan" aby naš banner išiel nizsie a cielenej skupiny hore...


----------



## wuane

^^ hej hej,smiesne tam bolo hlavne to ,ze ten banner bol najviac hodnoteny 5 a 1 hviezdickou  2,3,4 uplne zanedbatelne. Tam som sa presvedcil ze Slovensko a Slovaci este stale v Europe niektorym ludom prekazaju,aj v 21.storoci,aj na relativne slusnom a inteligentnom fore


----------



## Bunk Moreland

Netreba byť zbytočne paranoidný, podobne je to aj pri ostatných top banneroch.


----------



## Ayran

Ak by to malo byť fer, tak by mali zaviest pravidlo, že hlasovať za banner by sa malo dat len maximalne dva dni od použitia bannera na fore... potom začina ta antikampan. 
Inač mohli by sme to aj navrhnuť


----------



## wuane

Koro said:


> Netreba byť zbytočne paranoidný, podobne je to aj pri ostatných top banneroch.


Aj organizovane prepisovanie clankov na wikipedii ohladom Uhorskych dejin vo vztahu k Slovensku atd. je len paranoia ze?


----------



## Bunk Moreland

To je len ľudská hlúposť, každopádne to nič nemení na veci, že skoro každý z TOP bannerov má po 1 druhú najčastejšiu známku 5.


----------



## wuane

Koro said:


> To je len ľudská hlúposť, každopádne to nič nemení na veci, že skoro každý z TOP bannerov má po 1 druhú najčastejšiu známku 5.


To je ludska hlupost velmi podobneho charakteru.


----------



## wuane

skoda ze toto nema dobry format


----------



## metropoly_sk

wuane said:


> skoda ze toto nema dobry format


dost sa to podoba na ten banner co sme tu uz z tatier mali ... neviem ci by to malo taky uspech.


----------



## kapibara

Samozrejme ze by mala uspech. Ved nase hory su mimoriadne fotogenicke. 

btw ako je to so suhlasom autora vitaznej fotky c 12? Dotiahnime to do konca, nie?


----------



## Anuris

^^ Ja som autorovi pisal uz minuly tyzden (tusim vo stvrtok), ale zatial sa mi neozval. Znova mu zatial pisat nebudem, ale ak by niekto chcel, tak ho moze trebars skusit oslovit aj cez jeho Facebook (ja facebookovy ucet nemam) : http://www.facebook.com/pages/MKdesign/324956260657

Ta tatranska fotka je pekna (jeden podobny banner som urobil aj so Spiskym hradom - az deriesime terejsi vyber, tak ho sem na ukazku, spolu s ostatnymi mojimi vytvormi, hodim), ale ako sa hovori, dvakrat do tej istej rieky nevstupis... treba prist s niecim novym.


----------



## wuane

Tie Tatry nerieste,to je vyslovene Silvestrovska pripadne novorocna zalezitost,inokedy to ani nema zmysel,a nema to ani format.Len je to pekna fotka a spominal sa tu Tatransky banner.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Anuris said:


> ^^ Ja som autorovi pisal uz minuly tyzden (tusim vo stvrtok), ale zatial sa mi neozval. Znova mu zatial pisat nebudem, ale ak by niekto chcel, tak ho moze trebars skusit oslovit aj cez jeho Facebook (ja facebookovy ucet nemam) : http://www.facebook.com/pages/MKdesign/324956260657
> 
> Ta tatranska fotka je pekna (jeden podobny banner som urobil aj so Spiskym hradom - az deriesime terejsi vyber, tak ho sem na ukazku, spolu s ostatnymi mojimi vytvormi, hodim), ale ako sa hovori, dvakrat do tej istej rieky nevstupis... treba prist s niecim novym.


a ten banner č. 8 je koho ?


----------



## Anuris

^^ Podla Googlu je zdroj odtialto:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57193235&postcount=1
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54529363&postcount=40

Cize autorom je (asi) NeMiroff.


----------



## marish

alebo obi turizm, A1 Hostel Bratislava, Jana Kondlova, Nopix, atd...


----------



## metropoly_sk

no prosim a hlasovali sme za banery ktore asi ani nebudeme moct pouzit. 

tak to by malo byt prve pravidlo ktore si musime urcit ze do ankety uz musi ist banner ktory moze a vie sa kto je autor.

cize bud budete kontaktovat nejakym sposobom autora banneru c. 12 alebo skusime rozlistit kto je autorom banneru c. 8


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ btw pisal som tomu chalanovi co tu fotku (banner c.8) zdielal, uvidime co odpise.


----------



## metropoly_sk

odpisal "parada" ! 

cize treba tu 12tku este skusit zriesit.


_Re: photo
Quote:
Originally Posted by metropoly_sk
Hi.

Can you please help me? 

Who is the author of this photo? 

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/...50b2d406_o.jpg

We want to use this photo as Skyscapercity banner.

Thank you for you help 
Hello, the photo is truly amazing, but I don't remeber the author of this photo .. I am so sorry :-( (but I am sure, that it's not me haha) _


----------



## Phill

ja som si myslel ze autorom tejto foto je Marish - http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4487546867_aa50b2d406_o.jpg


----------



## Anuris

marish said:


> alebo obi turizm, A1 Hostel Bratislava, Jana Kondlova, Nopix, atd...


Ja som vychadzal aj z rozlisenia - adresy, na ktorych ta fotka mala rozmery mensie ako 1200 x 482 som nepovazoval za relevantne (keby boli originalnym zdrojom fotky, tak by ju "kopirovaci" nemohli mat vo vyssom rozliseni).

V 1200 x 482 bola iba v dvoch postoch od NeMiroffa a na tychto dalsich dvoch adresach:

http://www.coldplaying.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71737
http://www.cfarchitects.ie/#/eurovea-centre-bratislava/4551756735

Kedze som si ale matne pamatal, ze fotku mam z tohto fora, tak som predpokladal, ze jej autorom je niekto z miestnych fotografov (od ktoreho si nasledne fotku vypozicali na inych strankach). A kedze mi Google vyhodil NeMiroffa (ktoreho som tusim v minulosti videl diskutovat aj v niektorych tunajsich vlaknach), tak som to bral tak, ze autorom je najpravdepodobnejsie on.

Ale ak nim teda nie je NeMiroff, tak nedal by sa autor vystopovat na zaklade toho linku na flickeri (podla toho, kto ju tam uploadol - ak to teda nebol ucet samotneho NeMiroffa...)? Pripadne nemoze byt povodnym zdrojom toto http://www.cfarchitects.ie/#/eurovea-centre-bratislava/4551756735 (kde ale nie je uvedeny fotograf)?

BTW, nestaci v takychto pripadoch (autor neznamy) uviest len internetovy zdroj obrazka? Vid pravidla, kde sa o suhlase autora nic nepise...

_- provide the source (name and url) of the original image 
- if you are a forum member and took the image yourself, please provide your user name_


----------



## marish

Phill said:


> ja som si myslel ze autorom tejto foto je Marish - http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4487546867_aa50b2d406_o.jpg


to by som prekvapil aj seba sameho.


----------



## Phill

neviem preco, ale ja si spominam tusim tvoj post, kde boli vecerne fotky eurovey po otvoreni, fotene z apolla aj samotneho projektu, mimochodom aj tie Nemiroffove fotky v tych Anurisovych linkoch su tvoje...


----------



## marish

Phill said:


> neviem preco, ale ja si spominam tusim tvoj post, kde boli vecerne fotky eurovey po otvoreni, fotene z apolla aj samotneho projektu, mimochodom aj tie Nemiroffove fotky v tych Anurisovych linkoch su tvoje...


no fakt... tie su moje 
ale ja nemam flickr, takze ich niekto ukradol. a dobre si pamatas, boli tu moje denne (1, 2) aj nocne fotky hned po otvoreni, lenze ta z apolla nie. to uz by som sa asi fakt priznal bez dalsieho mucenia. 

*EDIT:* tak ten flickr ucet, na ktorom je nasa osmicka a aj dve moje fotky patri nejakemu Xcute_boy. lenze cez neho to asi nema vyznam riesit, pochybujem, ze mu patri...


----------



## Anuris

wuane said:


> Myslim ale ze v tomto pripade by aj preukazanie serioznej aj ked neuspesnej snahy kontaktovat alebo vyhladat autora mohlo jeho umiestnenie legitimizovat.


Vid:



Anuris said:


> Podla mna ak je autor jednoznacne znamy, tak je slusne sa spytat.  Avsak pokial najdeme nejaky naozaj vynimocny obrazok, ale napriek uprimnej snahe sa nam jeho autora najst nepodari, tak si myslim, ze sa to s uvedenim internetoveho zdroja obrazku (tak ako to vyzaduju oficialne pravidla) moze kludne pouzit.


***



wuane said:


> Pruser by bol ak by sa zmazal podpis alebo vodotlac orezanim a potom by sa publikovalo.To je samozrejme iny pripad.


Podpis na Mattovych fotografiach bol (napr. vitazna: http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/hodnotit-fotografiu/278659/vecerna-bratislava/) a orezanim sa zmazal. 

Fotky vo fotoalbumoch na jeho strankach http://www.mk-design.sk/ sa zase nedaju ukladat (iba pomocou screenov) a neda sa na ne ani linkovat.

Urcite zabezpecenie, ktore pukazuje na to, ze autor nechce, aby sa s jeho fotkami len tak hala-bala narabalo, tu teda je a bolo namieste si od neho vyziadat suhlas (ktory nam napriklad v pripade zimnej fotografie nedal). Ze sa spravili navrhy bez suhlasu nepovazujem za ziadny velky precin uz len z toho dovodu, ze v tom case bolo toto vlakno neverejne. Pytat si suhlas aj na navrhy (za ktore mozno nakoniec nikto nebude hlasovat) povazujem vo vseobecnosti za kontraproduktivnu a neefektivnu blbost - to uz potom naozaj radsej zavedme pravidlo o pouzivani iba vlastnych fotografii...

Tolko k fotkam so znamym autorom, pokial ale ide napr. o tu Euroveu (keby sme sa ju este v buducnosti rozhodli pouzit), tak ako som uz povedal, tu by som vobec tolko neriesil. Jednoducho by som to poslal spolu s linkom na najpravdepodobnejsi povodny zdroj (ak vylucime NeMiroffa, Xcute_boya a vsetky dalsie z roznych dovodov nepravdepodobne zdroje, tak nim je podla mna stranka CF Architects: http://www.cfarchitects.ie/communities/9/004/007/982/479/images/4534803948.jpg) a hotovo.  Why give a shit?  Ta fotka uz bola aj tak evidentne x-krat okopirovana (aj na komercnych strankach typu obi turizm, A1 Hostel Bratislava), tak preco by sa nemohla pouzit aj ako banner na SSC?


----------



## wuane

^^ no tak to potom super ze si/ste to vybavil/i . Dobra praca. :cheers:


----------



## kapibara

Vdaka Anuris, ze si to cele dobre zmanageoval do uspesneho konca.


----------



## Qwert

Anuris said:


> Suhlas *mame*.
> 
> Autorom fotografie je "Matej Kováč" alias "Matt83" - Matt83 je vsak iba internetovy nick, zatial co Matej Kovac je jeho skutocne civilne meno, pod ktorym aj podnika (predava fotografie a venuje sa dizajnu), cize az sa bude banner posielat Janovi, tak v informaciach o zdroji bude lepie uviest meno.
> 
> Internetovy zdroj fotky je odtialto: http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/278659/vecerna-bratislava/?s=albums&id=4890
> 
> Keby sa dalo, tak by bolo fajn dat do zdroja jeho vlastne stranky http://www.mk-design.sk/, ale kedze sa na nich neda linkovat na konkretne fotky, pricom ta vecerna tam myslim ani nie je, tak bude snad Mattovi z hladiska copyrightu stacit iba link na ePhoto.
> 
> Najlepsie asi bude uviest ako zdroj nieco v style "Matej Kováč, MKdesign at ePhoto"
> 
> To je vsetko.
> 
> Tu je este raz vitazny banner, ktory, prosim, posli Janovi :


To som potreboval počuť, už som ho navrhol.


----------



## marish

KLEPETO said:


> ^^
> 
> Aký by to mal byť poplatok, keď to čo má zverejnené na internete nemá ohodnotené a z jeho strany sú možné po zaplatení dostať súbory s väčším rozlíšením ako sa vyššie písalo o jeho reakcii. Mne tá jeho reakcia vyznela tak, že ak by sme to použili aj bez jeho dovolenia nič sa nedeje, pokiaľ by sme chceli väčšie rozlíšenie tak až po zaplatení podľa jeho cenníka.


nie, toto nizsie rozlisenie nam poskytol gratis ako prejav dobrej vole, stale je ale podstatne, ze mame jeho suhlas.


KLEPETO said:


> To že noviny použijú niekoho fotku a neuvedú zdroj, poprípade si nevypýtajú ani súhlas je trochu iná situácia, ako toto fórum, ktoré je verejné, bezplatné. Noviny majú príjem či už zo spoplatnenia článkov (v ktorom môže byť tiež ukradnutá fotka), alebo z reklamy a hlavne z predaja v papierovej forme.


ako som pisal, toto forum ma prijem z reklamy. nevravim, ze na tom brutalne ryzuje, predpokladam, ze prijmy ako tak vykryju naklady, ale stale je to podla mna pravne napadnutelne.


KLEPETO said:


> To je už všetko vecou nastavenia stránky a prezentácie jeho tvorby, kde by sa v určitom rozlíšení dalo dostať k fotkám pričom väčšie rozlíšenie by bolo dostupné na internete až po následnom zaplatený konkrétnej sumy. Presne ako v obchode, kde máš tovar vyložený na regáli aby si ho zákazník mohol pozrieť, preštudovať no a keď sa rozhodne si ho zobrať, tak za to konkrétne množstvo zaplatí.


ok, existuju sposoby ako tie kradeze obmedzit, lenze stale by som to nestaval do polohy, to co si autor nezamkne, moze sa kradnut. asi mu na tom moc nezalezi.
spominany flash je jednym z obmedzeni, lenze aj ten sa da obist printscreenom a ten ma tiez svoje nevyhody oproti klasickej nonflash stranke, ako napriklad problematicke prehliadanie na mobilnych zariadeniach, nutnost mat nainstalovany flash, mozno aj vacsi bandwidth, zlozitejsia editacia stranky, atd...


wuane said:


> Neviem,toto mi pride trochu pritiahnute za usi.Ten banner nebude teraz vylepeny po weboch ako reklama na SSC,alebo ze by niekto na zaklade neho navstevoval forum. Je to interna zalezitost ,a ludia ho mozu zbadat tak isto ako dalsich milion fotiek,ktore sa tu nachadzaju.Ma len to osobitne postavenie ,ze si ho bez hladania vsimne kazdy. Uznavam ze je to take pol na pol . Myslim ale ze v tomto pripade by aj preukazanie serioznej aj ked neuspesnej snahy kontaktovat alebo vyhladat autora mohlo jeho umiestnenie legitimizovat.


dalsi problem je, ze ak by sa dodatocne autor ozval, ze pozaduje zmazanie fotky, jednoznacne by musela byt zmazana. v takom pripade by dany den medzi bannermi ostal prazdny. aj z toho dovodu je velmi dolezite mat vzdy suhlas autora, ako poistku a preto ho aj administratori tejto stranky vyzaduju.


wuane said:


> Dalsia vec.Kto si v dobe dnesnych moznosti postne na web digitalnu fotografiu bez vodotlace alebo podpisu,takemu clovek si myslim ze na osude danej fotky velmi nezalezi,resp.by mi prislo mimoriadne smiesne a malicherne nasledne robit dalsim uzivatelom problemy. Pruser by bol ak by sa zmazal podpis alebo vodotlac orezanim a potom by sa publikovalo.To je samozrejme iny pripad.


mna iba mrzi, ze to tu stale staviate do polohy, ako keby autor bol pri porusovani zakona ten, ktory je na vine:
"mal si dat vodotlac, mal si dat podpis... nedal si? je to jeho chyba a teraz robi on ostatnym problemy."
pritom je tu jasne zretelne, kto je poskodeny a kto poskodzujuci, i ked v tomto pripade vacsinou neumyselne, resp. s nulovymi konsekvenciami.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^A čo teraz? Bude sa ešte vyberať medzi ostatnými navrhnutými z iných miest sveta?


----------



## marish

^^ uz nie, pridelia nam volny datum a vtedy ho uverejnia.


----------



## Phill

:lol: sranda s vami, ani sa mi to nechce citat, len je to vtipne pri pomysleni, ze by Jan resp. forumeri z inych casti sveta takto furt polemizovali o tom aky banner tam hodit, napr. ten dnesny je kentus

btw. dufam, ze ste to Janovi uz poslali? Ono ten banner kludne mozeme mat aj 5krat za rok... fakt, ze sme mini krajina na tom nic nemeni


edit, tak prave som si precital, ze Qwert to poslal. Super, ze sme sa uz dohodli :lol: amen


----------



## Anuris

marish said:


> dalsi problem je, ze ak by sa dodatocne autor ozval, ze pozaduje zmazanie fotky, jednoznacne by musela byt zmazana. v takom pripade by dany den medzi bannermi ostal prazdny. aj z toho dovodu je velmi dolezite mat vzdy suhlas autora, ako poistku a preto ho aj administratori tejto stranky vyzaduju.


Vyzaduju? Toto by sme si mali do buducna ujasnit, pretoze to tiez nie je celkom jednoznacne...



> - provide the source (name and url) of the original image
> - if you are a forum member and took the image yourself, please provide your user name


Pise sa tam, ze mame uviest zdroj (napr. "Matt83 at ePhoto"), ale o "permission" ci "approval" zo strany toho zdroja tam nie je nic.

Ako som povedal, ked je autor znamy, tak je dobre a slusne sa ho spytat, ale pokial znamy nie je (pripad Eurovea banner), znamena to, ze obrazok sa jednoznacne *nesmie* pouzit?

Naozaj bude neznamemu autorovi obrazku s vecernou Euroveou vadit jednodnovy banner v zahlavi fora, ked mu dlhodobo nevadia vsetky ostatne (aj vylozene komercne) stranky, kde sa jeho fotografia bez okolkov pouziva? Alebo to, ze napriek tomu, ze je jeho fotografia rozsirena po internete sa nie je nikde mozne dopatrat menu toho autora... dokonca sa na 100% neda zistit ani povodny zdroj?


----------



## Ondro

Mozni tam o tom nie je nic, ale kedze ssc je solidne forum, ktore respektuje inych pracu, tak najpravdepodobnejsie je, ze by to pri prvom naznaku protestu zo strany autora zmazali.


----------



## Anuris

^^ Nespochybnujem, ze by to zmazali, pytam sa, ake su oficialne pravidla a pri konkretnom priklade Eurovea banneru spochybnujem, ze by nutnost zmazania niekedy realne nastala...


----------



## marish

Anuris said:


> Naozaj bude neznamemu autorovi obrazku s vecernou Euroveou vadit jednodnovy banner v zahlavi fora, ked mu dlhodobo nevadia vsetky ostatne (aj vylozene komercne) stranky, kde sa jeho fotografia bez okolkov pouziva? Alebo to, ze napriek tomu, ze je jeho fotografia rozsirena po internete sa nie je nikde mozne dopatrat menu toho autora... dokonca sa na 100% neda zistit ani povodny zdroj?


neviem, nie som autorom. 
bohvie, ci mu to nevadi, mozno kazdy vecer bucha pastou do stola od zlosti. 
ja sa nevyjadrujem konkretne k eurovea banneru, ale vseobecne k problematike. ide tam skor o akysi princip, samozrejme robte s tym bannerom, co len chcete, ja tu nikomu nic zakazovat nebudem. 
nechcem tu tvorit dalsi poloofftopic, takze myslim, ze debatu k autorskym pravam netykajucu sa bannera mozme kludne presunut napriklad od mimotemu.


----------



## Anuris

marish said:


> ja sa nevyjadrujem konkretne k eurovea banneru, ale vseobecne k problematike. ide tam skor o akysi princip


No ale mna prave zaujima, aky je ten vseobecny princip – moze sa adminom navrhnut banner bez vyslovneho suhlasu autora a iba s uvedenim zdroja alebo nie?

Eurovea banner je iba ilustracny priklad z praxe... Moze ale napriklad nastat aj situacia, ze sice autora poznat budeme, ale nebude sa s nim dat skontaktovat (povedzme preto, ze fotografiu na web nahral uz davno na medzicasom neaktivny ucet, pripadne aj pod prezyvkou, ktoru uz nepouziva). Je problemom ak sa za takychto okolnosti banner aj tak navrhne na uverejnenie? Moze sa za takychto okolnosti navrhnut?

Keby som nieco nahral na internet ja a niekto by to bez mojho suhlasu, resp. ziadosti on, ale s uvedenim zdroja, pouzil na internete v nejakom inom kontexte, tak by mi to urcite nevadilo. Istym sposobom je to vlastne reklama na autorovu pracu a vyjadrenie uznania... 

Off-topicova podla mna tato tema nie je, kedze sa priamo dotyka zakladnych pravidiel navrhovania, vyberu a zverejnovania bannerov.


----------



## K2S

Qwert said:


> To som potreboval počuť, už som ho navrhol.


Nemaju sa tie bannery postovat sem? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=53


----------



## Anuris

Ok, kedze hlasovanie je ukoncene a banner definitivne vybraty a odoslany , tak sem uz mozem dat (pre inspiraciu ci buduce vyuzitie) vsetky ostatne bannery, ktore som skusal vyrobit... :cheers:


*Bratislava* (zdroj: Matt83, http://www.mk-design.sk/photo)















































































































*Spissky hrad a okolie* (zdroj: rozni autori, http://www.vivo.sk/search/photos?q=spišský hrad)


----------



## wuane

^^ Ten uplne posledny je super. kay:


----------



## SunshineBB

tomuto nic nechyba, uz to tam hore mohlo vysiet


----------



## metropoly_sk

*Košice*

nieco co som nasiel, neznamena ze sa pouzije.





































+ 2 dalsie od sckesa


----------



## Anuris

Tak este jedna varka...


*Banska Bystrica* (zdroje: http://www.vivo.sk/photo/260340/bebesity, http://www.vivo.sk/photo/203610/Banska-Bystrica)





















*Komarno* (zdroj: http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/hodnotit-fotografiu/152328/komarno-insight/)











*Trencin *(zdroj: http://www.vivo.sk/photo/199615/Podvecerny-Trencin)











*Nitra* (zdroj: http://www.nitralive.sk/images/stor...ra-otvorene-zahrady-hrad-2010-panorama_01.jpg)











*Bojnice* (zdroje: http://az-europe.eu/data/albumy/GEO_PANORAMA/2510/panorama.jpg, http://www.bojnice.sk/show_foto.php?id=192677)




















*Levoca* (zdroj: http://www.vivo.sk/search/photos?q=levoča)





























*Marianska Hora* (zdroj: http://www.vivo.sk/photo/188524/Mrazive-usinanie)











*Liptovska Mara* (zdroj: http://flog.pravda.sk/tomas-paule.flog?foto=355367)











*Strbske Pleso* (zdroje: http://www.ttstudio.sk/photos/strbske-pleso-1904.jpg, http://www.vivo.sk/photo/229806/Strbske-pleso-z-lietadla)


----------



## Anuris

wuane said:


> ^^ Ten uplne posledny je super. kay:


Je vskutku posobivy, ale trochu by sme vykradali sami seba (Concrete Mountains).  



SunshineBB said:


> tomuto nic nechyba, uz to tam hore mohlo vysiet


Ten bol aj mojim favoritom. 

Vo svojej osobnej "spisskej" topke som mal este aj tieto 2 + ten "wuaneho":



















Ale rad by som videl banner s nejakym leteckym zaberom, na ktorom by bolo vidiet aj nadvorie. Cosi v tomto style (akurat v pouzitelnych rozmeroch a so zazelenenym kopcom):












metropoly_sk said:


> nieco co som nasiel, neznamena ze sa pouzije.


Mne sa najviac paci tento :


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ neviem ci by sme tu mali miesat teraz vseliake banery. sme sa bavili ze dalsi bude z KE bolo by fajn keby sa tu banery z KE objavili z viacerych stranm nech to nie je len moja iniciativa.


----------



## Anuris

Strbske Pleso by som si idealne predstavoval nejako takto :










S Bojnicami som tiez videl kopu krasnych fotiek, ale ziadna sa nedala orezat do bannerovych rozmerov...


----------



## Anuris

metropoly_sk said:


> ^^ neviem ci by sme tu mali miesat teraz vseliake banery. sme sa bavili ze dalsi bude z KE bolo by fajn keby sa tu banery z KE objavili z viacerych stranm nech to nie je len moja iniciativa.


Ja som KE hladal, ale nic poriadne som nenasiel. Tie bannery z Bratislavy a Spisa som mal hotove uz davno, takze som ich sem konecne chcel dat, no a tie dalsie som vyrobil dnes v ramci patrania po dobrych zaberoch z Kosic (ktore sa ale kvoli neuspechu na kosickom fronte nakoniec zvrtlo do roznych inych smerov ).

Inak, davam to sem len na inspiraciu a pre buducnost - nie na to, aby sa nieco z toho hned pouzilo.  S tym, aby bol dalsi banner z KE uplne suhlasim, a kedze si hovoril, ze mas uz cosi dohodnute s nejakym fotografom, tak cakam na tvoju ponuku... s ktorou sa ale zase nemusis prilis nahlit  (hoci ani suchtat ). Ved aj na pouzitie vitazneho banneru z BA sa este chvilu nacakame, takze do vyberu dalsieho banneru mame este niekolko tyzdnov cas...


----------



## metropoly_sk

Anuris said:


> Ja som KE hladal, ale nic poriadne som nenasiel. Tie bannery z Bratislavy a Spisa som mal hotove uz davno, takze som ich sem konecne chcel dat, no a tie dalsie som vyrobil dnes v ramci patrania po dobrych zaberoch z Kosic (ktore sa ale kvoli neuspechu na kosickom fronte nakoniec zvrtlo do roznych inych smerov ).
> 
> Inak, davam to sem len na inspiraciu a pre buducnost - nie na to, aby sa nieco z toho hned pouzilo.  S tym, aby bol dalsi banner z KE uplne suhlasim, a kedze si hovoril, ze mas uz cosi dohodnute s nejakym fotografom, tak cakam na tvoju ponuku... s ktorou sa ale zase nemusis prilis nahlit  (hoci ani suchtat ). Ved aj na pouzitie vitazneho banneru z BA sa este chvilu nacakame, takze do vyberu dalsieho banneru mame este niekolko tyzdnov cas...


jj, suhlasim


----------



## marish

^^ dalsi banner by bol idealny s kosic, hlavne kvoli EHMK, ale skuste vybrat este nieco lepsie, lebo tieto nadhlady na strechy mesta nie su nic moc. kosice nemaju skyline na to, aby mali dobru fotku z nadhladu. treba vybrat skor nejaky sirokouhly zaber z ulicnej linie, nieco na sposob posledneho kosickeho banneru.
nebolo by odveci pockat na jar a potom nieco take cvaknut uz s rozkvitnutym mestom. :cheers:


----------



## metropoly_sk

marish said:


> ^^ dalsi banner by bol idealny s kosic, hlavne kvoli EHMK, ale skuste vybrat este nieco lepsie, lebo tieto nadhlady na strechy mesta nie su nic moc. kosice nemaju skyline na to, aby mali dobru fotku z nadhladu. treba vybrat skor nejaky sirokouhly zaber z ulicnej linie, nieco na sposob posledneho kosickeho banneru.
> nebolo by odveci pockat na jar a potom nieco take cvaknut uz s rozkvitnutym mestom. :cheers:


urcite budu nejake zabery na vyber aj z hora .... predsalen tie kostolne veze sa tycia nad mestom a od palackeho ulice by sa dal urobit pekny zaber na aupark tower, hilton a mozno v pozadi aj BCK a na lavo dom sv alzbety. to by mohlo vyzerat zaujimavo.


----------



## Qwert

Náš banner by mal prísť na rad *20. januára*. Takže si dobre zapamätajte tento dátum a všetci povinne hlasovať 

Bolo by fajn, keby bol ďalší banner z Košíc, keďže sú EHMK, ale treba nájsť niečo poriadne, z doterajších návrhov aspoň mňa osobne žiaden neoslovil.

Na druhej strane bannery ako tieto by mohli ísť pokojne aj zajtra.  Inak podobná fotka s hradom s Tatrami na pozadí by sa dala spraviť aj na Ľubovnianskom hrade. Po Košiciach by mi teda vôbec nevadil nejaký takýto banner. 



















Tiež by som si vedel predstaviť pekný banner z Levoče, je to historické mesto viac-menej na kopci, určite by sa dala nájsť nejaká dobrá fotka, tie čo boli navrhnuté, podľa mňa nie sú to najlepšie. Ako som ale povedal, poďme nájsť niečo z KE a povedal by som, že niekedy v marci by sme to mohli navrhnúť Janovi. Myslím, že zo Slovenska by tu mohlo byť kľudne 4-5 bannerov ročne, len treba nájsť niečo kvalitné.



K2S said:


> Nemaju sa tie bannery postovat sem?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=53


Môžu, nemusia.


----------



## zepp

Zdravim. 

A co takto pouzit zaber na sidlisko Nad jazerom v Kosiciach. Panorama sa da celkom lahko zachytit. (Vysledny efekt moze byt podobny, ako pri Popradskych panelakoch) ) Neake fotky na inspiraciu:


































































































Vopred sa ospravedlnujem za neupraveny format, ide len o hruby navrh )


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

zepp orez tie fotky na format banneru a uvidis co ti zostane... Tie fotky niesu pekne vdaka tym panelakom, ale tym farbam oblohy a vdaka jazeru. A to po orezani nebude vidno a ostanu len hnusne panelaky.

Osobne som proti tomu aby sa na banner z KE davala panorama panelakov. Pri tej predstave ma mrazi


----------



## zepp

najlepsejsejsi said:


> zepp orez tie fotky na format banneru a uvidis co ti zostane... Tie fotky niesu pekne vdaka tym panelakom, ale tym farbam oblohy a vdaka jazeru. A to po orezani nebude vidno a ostanu len hnusne panelaky.
> 
> Osobne som proti tomu aby sa na banner z KE davala panorama panelakov. Pri tej predstave ma mrazi


Z originalov by sa to orezat podla mna dalo. A do viac ,ako priatelnej podoby. A za panelaky sa hanbit netreba, toto sme my, hlavne mesto kultury. Nie len kostol svatej alzbety.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

To nie je o hanbeni sa za panelaky. Panelaky mas v kazdej (nielen) postkomunistickej krajine a su vsade rovnake a nepovie to nic o meste. Su v mestach len pre potrebu byvania. Katedrala je specificka a pre mesto rozpoznavaci bod. Ked si manzelky ukazuju satnik tiez sa nechvalia spodnym pradlom, ale tymi najlepsimi kuskami :lol:


Prelistoval som tento thread len tak letmo a nejake navrhy na kosicky banner tu boli, vela bolo nekvalitnych ale myslim ze napr toto keby sa odfotilo este raz za trosku vacsieho svetla a v lepsej kvalite tak by to bol v pohode banner









alebo nieco podobne ako toto


----------



## zepp

najlepsejsejsi said:


> To nie je o hanbeni sa za panelaky. Panelaky mas v kazdej (nielen) postkomunistickej krajine a su vsade rovnake a nepovie to nic o meste. Su v mestach len pre potrebu byvania. Katedrala je specificka a pre mesto rozpoznavaci bod. Ked si manzelky ukazuju satnik tiez sa nechvalia spodnym pradlom, ale tymi najlepsimi kuskami :lol:


...beriem, beriem. Bol to len navrh, idem pohladat nieco ine )


----------



## metropoly_sk

Tak tento zaber za denneho svetla moze fakt vyzerat dobre ...


----------



## metropoly_sk

inak ma tak napadlo v ramci kosic kedze ide o kulturne podujatie . .. myslim si ze by nebolo zle mozno to poňať aj nejakym umeleckym sposobom. Proste nieco co moze sokovat a tym padom urobit ten banner vynimocnym. Je dost mozne ze sa objavi aj banner z mesta Marseille a tiez to bude len zaber na mesto, ale nic extra ... neviem ci mi rozumiete.


----------



## wuane

metropoly_sk said:


> myslim si ze by nebolo zle mozno to poňať aj nejakym umeleckym sposobom. Proste nieco co moze sokovat a tym padom urobit ten banner vynimocnym.


ANNA GAJA :cheers:


----------



## marish

ladies and gentlemen,
pre-presenting *the banner*!










coming soon to your browsers :cheers:


----------



## metropoly_sk

wuane said:


> ANNA GAJA :cheers:


takto som to nemyslel.


----------



## Anuris

Qwert said:


> Inak podobná fotka s hradom s Tatrami na pozadí by sa dala spraviť aj na Ľubovnianskom hrade.


S Tatrami to sice nemam, ale myslim, ze aj takto by to slo... 










Po stranach som to musel podla hesla "ked nie su obrazky vo vhodnych rozmeroch, pomoz si sam" umelo dorobit a rozsirit (vid zdrojovy obrazok), ale myslim, ze v tomto pripade sa mi to celkom podarilo. 

Rovnako ako aj tu...










(zdroj: http://www.vivo.sk/photo/236715/na-Liptove/big)

a tu...










(zdroj: http://www.vivo.sk/photo/294736/Liptov/big)

Uz menej uspesny som bol pri Bojniciach, kde cela ta prava zalesnena cast vyzera dost fejkovo:










(zdroj: http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5051/5418843942_ec47da7a7c_z.jpg)


No a ked uz ma Qwert zase vyprovokoval k postovaniu bannerov :angel1: (kludne si ma nevsimajte a dalej pokracujte v uvahach nad bannerom z KE  ), tak tu su este nejake dalsie vytvory (inspiraciu som tentokrat hladal hlavne na Liptove)...


Bannery s touto kostolnou vezickou pri Liptovskej Mare sa mi svojou minimalistickostou velmi pacia - ako sa hovori, v jednoduchosti je krasa...










(zdroj: http://www.vivo.sk/photo/249501/zrkadlova-z-mary/big)


Ciernobiela...










(zdroj: http://www.vivo.sk/photo/247143/Posledny-Mohykan/big)


Liptovska Mara, Liptovsky Trnovec (zdroj: http://www.vivo.sk/photo/150517/Liptovska-Mara-Liptovsky-Trnovec)




















Zaujimava kuriozitka (zdroj: http://www.vivo.sk/photo/212489/Liptov/big)...











Dalsie bojnicke pokusy...










(zdroj: http://img.ephoto.sk/data/users/9905/photos/b83b3343cd456e963720d97d3c6bff018e1faeb2.jpg)










(zdroj: http://www.aicotours.com/image.php/...ma.png&width=950&height=221&cropratio=950:221)


Strbske Pleso...










(zdroj: http://www.vivo.sk/user/momasko/photo/163495/Nas-div-sveta/rp)


A este jedna cisto prirodna :cheers: (zdroj: http://www.vivo.sk/photo/165194/Pohlad-na-Liptov/big)...


----------



## Anuris

metropoly_sk said:


> Tak tento zaber za denneho svetla moze fakt vyzerat dobre ...


Suhlasim, toto nafotit este raz (ostrejsie a za vhodneho pocasia takym tym "mattovskym" stylom ) a mame EHMK banner. :cheers:

Dalsi ulicny zaber z Kosic (ala predosly banner) by som uz nedaval - iba ak by bol skutocne obzvlast vydareny...


----------



## Anuris

Inak, dnesny banner (Zaragoza) dost traposina - to sme uz pri prilezitosti MS 2011 mohli dat ako banner interier Nepelu (ako sa to v tom case navrhovalo) aj my... ale dobre, ze sme nedali, pretoze s bovieakou odozvou (priemerna znamka 1,9) sa ta Zaragoza nestretla...


----------



## SunshineBB

mne sa ta obloha prave paci, tej fotke nechyba nic :dunno:


----------



## Anuris

Tiez mi tam ta obloha nevadila...

A co takto namiesto jej odstranenia to cele posunut nahor, aby naopak viac vynikla?










Ale ked ste chceli retus, tak jeden rychly som skusil (+ som to pre zmenu zase posunul nadol :lol:










Kedze sa mi tam ten domcek napravo kvoli jeho odlisnej farebnosti nakoniec uplne nepacil, tak som to este vratil aj spat do zhruba povodnej vysky :lol::










Povodny banner:













Qwert said:


> Netreba sa zase ponáhľať, náš banner bude o pár dní a potom by sa patrilo nejaké 2 mesiace počkať.


Co som videl v medzinarodnom bannerovom threade, tak niektori ich tam navrhuju za jednu krajinu aj viac (ci uz naraz alebo s malym casovym odstupom ako napr. Slovinci). Niekedy vo februari to teda mozeme opat skusit aj my (treba to rychlo obmienat, aby sa na rad mohla opat dostat aj BA, z ktorej som dnes neplanovane vytvoril dalsiu varku :lol. Ak budeme mat kvalitny banner, tak si myslim, ze pojde hore vcelku rychlo bez ohladu na to, ze sme mala krajina alebo ze sme pred par tyzdnami uz jeden mali. Ta cakacia doba mi vo vseobecnosti nepripada byt az taka dlha a ak budeme mat eno nuno tutti frutti banner, tak este niektore hruzy aj predbehneme.


----------



## marish

^^ posunutie hore (na prvom banneri) tomu celkom pomohlo, kompozicne je to krajsie a oblohu ako chcete... len podla mna toto nie je nejaka pritazliva dramaticka obloha ale tazke sive burkove mraky.


----------



## NuSo

Tie farby mi prídu na banner príliš vyblednuté, bez sýtosti. Osobne by ma to ničím neupútalo.


----------



## Ayran

ak by to bolo v lepšom rozlišku tak by sa dalo z tym nieco spravit


----------



## wuane

Tie farby su typicke pre rocne obdobie v ktorom to bolo fotene.Nerobte z toho nejaku vyfarbovacku.Takto vyzera nasa priroda pocas jesene,mne osobne sa ta ponura atmosfera paci viac ako nejaky disneyland...


----------



## Qwert

Súhlasím, že to posunutie v prospech oblohy je lepšie, farby sú aké sú. Ale ak by sa na tom chcel ešte niekto vybúriť, tak skúste.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Qwert said:


> Netreba sa zase ponáhľať, náš banner bude o pár dní a potom by sa patrilo nejaké 2 mesiace počkať.
> 
> Obe fotky spišského hradu sú parádne, ale myslím si, že tá so Spišskou Kapitulou v sebe zahŕňa aj istý urbánny prvok, zatiaľčo tá s Tatrami, to je len hrad a hory. Sme na SSC, čiže asi by som preferoval tú s Kapitulou. Medzičasom by niekto s prístupom k originálu tej fotky a so znalosťou práce vo Photoshope mohol skúsiť vyretušovať tú oblohu.


pripajam sa ...ta druha fotka kde su hory ...tak tam hrad je dost nevyrazny ... to by som urcite nepouzil. Skor to so Spisskou Kapitulou ... a myslim si ze urcite by mal byt spissky hrad ked nedame hned Kosice kedze je to jedna z nasich najvyraznejsich pamiatok. tusim vyhral aj prve miesto v ankete sedem divov slovenska.


----------



## metropoly_sk

NuSo said:


> Tie farby mi prídu na banner príliš vyblednuté, bez sýtosti. Osobne by ma to ničím neupútalo.


praveze to vyzera byt take historicke


----------



## NuSo

Ak by som ho mal porovnať s ostatnými svetovými bannermi, ničím by ma neoslovil.


----------



## Wizzard

Dnešný slovinský banner je celkom pekný, možno inšpirovaný Tatrami


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Hej, Kranj je velmi pekne miesto a mam nan dobre spomienky.


----------



## Anuris

Slovinsky banner je velmi pekny. :cheers: Na podobnu kartu (hory) inak vsadzaju aj s dalsim chystanym bannerom za ich sekciu...


----------



## DalliKK

Mne dnesny slovinsky banner pripomina trosicku pohlad na kezmarske veze kostolov a radnice s pozadim Tatier


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Presne.


----------



## metropoly_sk

del


----------



## wuane

^^ hej, vyzera to trochu ako hradny kopec a dalej ako to pokracuje na Karlovku.


----------



## Anuris

Uz zajtra...


----------



## wuane

Mozno by sa mohol niekto podujat v Kosiciach,a teraz ked budete mat tak luxusne nasvieteny Dom,tak spravit nieco vhodne na banner


----------



## Anuris

Presne to napadlo aj mna.  Ale mal by sa s tym ten niekto poponahlat, kedze sa zda, ze to dlho tak luxusne nasvietene nebude... :lol:


----------



## KLEPETO

Je tam. :banana:


----------



## Anuris

Je to tam! :applause::applause::applause:

Vsetkym nam gratulujem a tusim, ze si na to asi prvykrat pocas mojho posobenia na tomto fore dam aj poriadnu porciu tancujucich bananov. 

:banana::banana2::banana::banana2::banana::banana2:


----------



## Detonator789

parada :cheers::cheers: myslim ze sa oplatilo pockat a vybrat nieco kvalitne ako je toto :banana::banana:


----------



## zaq-

Anuris said:


> Je to tam! :applause::applause::applause:
> 
> Vsetkym nam gratulujem a tusim, ze si na to asi prvykrat pocas mojho posobenia na tomto fore dam aj poriadnu porciu tancujucich bananov.
> 
> :banana::banana2::banana::banana2::banana::banana2:



Blahozelanie ide najma tebe. :applause: kay:
Ked som volil ja, bolo to 3.85, teraz skore vyskocilo na 4.4.
Kedze posledne bannery boli podpriemerne, na vitazstvo nam staci 4.13

Myslim si, aj ked to nechcem zakriknut, ze tento banner na to ma. :cheers:
Tu kazdy vidi vysledok, ked sa neopicime nezmyselnymi vyskovkami, na ktore nemame, ale prezentujeme sami seba - kto skutocne sme a preto sme originalny.
Po tomto banneri praveze ocakavam opicenie ostatnych po nas - tak, ako to bolo v pripade Tatier.

Na druhej strane, pri tom poslednom banneri Tatier som bol ,,zabanovany'', hadam sa historia v tomto nezopakuje. 

Kazdopadne, este raz blahozelam a dufam, ze sa nam to podari dotiahnut. :cheers:


----------



## kaxno

Naozaj famozna fotka, jeden kusok od Mata Kovaca mi visi v obyvke, myslim ze tato fotka by sa vyborne vynimala trebars na banneroch na letisku v BA, hlavnej stanici, alebo trebars ZST Petrzalka (tam su take velke, nevyuzite svietiace plochy). Aj ta jej prezentacia vo vystavnom pavilone (teda tej druhej favorizovanej) bola dobry napad


----------



## zaq-

Napinave. 
Zo 4.42 kleslo skore na 4.36. :sarcasm:

Zatial mame plnu podporu Vychodnej Europy, dufajme, ze sa zajtra prida cely svet. :yes:


----------



## zaq-

Este nieco - nechodte tam, prekristapana, vyplakavat, kolko dostaneme 1-hviezdickovych hlasov a ake je to nespravodlive. :bash:

Tie hlasy tam dostava kazdy, nie sme vynimka, drzte preto radsej jazyk za zubami a nevyplakavajte a nestrapnujte sa preto zbytocne. hno:


----------



## metropoly_sk

nemozem si inak pomoct, ale ten dom sv martina je sice katedrala ale vyzera ako obycajny kostol. inak pekna foto aj ked som chcel inu... a bratislavske vyskovky ani nevidiet na tej fotke  akoby ani neboli.


----------



## marish

banner aj ohlasy super, akurat link na ephoto nefunguje... chyba na konci lomitko "/". :cheers:


----------



## Moravak

Opravdu nádherný banner bratři .


----------



## zaq-

Diky. kay:


----------



## ejo

škoda, že nie je nasvietený Kamzík a aj Slavín inak vynikajúce.


----------



## kapibara

:banana: fantasticke! Pekne komentare nam poslali. 

Co sa tyka dalsieho banneru, par stran dozadu je kopec prekrasnych fotiek. 
Pacia sa mi tie zo sidliska Nad jazerom, ktore poslal Zepp. Posobi to ako nejake ostrovy v Norsku. Genialne. 
Aj Spissky hrad je fascinujuci. Kedze sa coraz viac blizime k feudalnej dobe, tak je celkom apropos.


----------



## K2S

Skvely banner. Som zvedavy, na ktorom mieste sa umiestni a ako dlho. Niektori ludia na tomto fore si kompenzuju nizke ego nizkymi znamkami. 
Inak skoda, ze bol vymeneny ten stary graf s rozdelenymi znamkami. Niekedy to bolo zaujimave pozorovat, kedy ludia hlasovali nizkymi bodmi len zo zlosti.


----------



## marish

ejo said:


> škoda, že nie je nasvietený Kamzík a aj Slavín inak vynikajúce.


hlavne tomu slavinu by sa nasvietenie extremne zislo. je ho vidno z viacerych miest v bratislave a velmi dobre by posobil ako navigacny bod. a napriklad pri jazde po sancovej od racka k stanici by vyzeral velmi dobre... :cheers:

chalani z BOS, nedalo by sa v tomto smere nieco spravit? nevravim, ze financovat, ale aspon oslovit spravnych ludi na magistrate...


----------



## metropoly_sk

btw podla mna ked bdueme vyberat kosicky banner bude tak ako v pripade BA viac na vyber ... a zrejme tam zaradime aj tieto ... uvidime este kolko ich zozenieme:





































+ 2 dalsie od sckesa



















a prosim viacerych aby pomohli s roznymi zabermi ak maju moznost ... nech je z coho vyberat ... ja sa snazim nieco zhanat.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

aka si mi krasna, ty rodna zem moja 

metropoly naco taky detail na kazdom navrhu? Nepaci sa mi ani jeden. mozno az na ten foteny z katedraly.. Treba vazne teraz kym je dom nasvieteny ist skusit pofotit z toho osemposschodaku. Sakra keby som mal poriadny fotak tak uz to tu je..


----------



## metropoly_sk

najlepsejsejsi said:


> aka si mi krasna, ty rodna zem moja
> 
> metropoly naco taky detail na kazdom navrhu?


aky detail ? 



najlepsejsejsi said:


> Nepaci sa mi ani jeden. mozno az na ten foteny z katedraly.. Treba vazne teraz kym je dom nasvieteny ist skusit pofotit z toho osemposschodaku. Sakra keby som mal poriadny fotak tak uz to tu je..


ten osemposchodak su sukromne byty ... vies co to znamena.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

metropoly_sk said:


> aky detail ?
> 
> 
> 
> ten osemposchodak su sukromne byty ... vies co to znamena.


No detail..  velky zoom.

No to znamena ze treba pekne zaklopat a slusne poprosit :lol::lol:


----------



## SunshineBB

nechcem byt prehnane kriticky ale tie navrhy Kosic su otrasne. vsak cvaknite nieco co naozaj stoji za to a hodte to sem, ale davat sem kvantum takychto nemastnych neslanych zaberov podla mna nema nijaky zmysel , staci si ich porovnat s dnesnym bannerom Bratislavy , to je uplne ina kategoria hno:


----------



## wuane

KLEPETO said:


> ^^Myslím, že najkrajšie dunajské nábrežia má Budapešť. Je tam aj história, ale aj moderna.
> Vo Wiedni je Dunaj využívaný skôr na rekreáciu a šport. V BA sa to zmenilo iba v nedávno, že breh Dunaja ožil zatiaľ iba na malých kúskoch.


Povedal by som ze Wizzard mysli skutocny pravy breh Dunaja


----------



## Strummer

Wizzard said:


> Ten pravý breh Dunaja je úchvatný, takéto niečo nemajú asi v žiadnom meste


Donauinsel. A o tom, ze kusok dalej po prude ma Vieden priamo na svojom uzemi na lavom brehu Dunaja *narodny park* ani nehovorim.


----------



## wuane

^^ presne ma napadla Vieden ako prve.


----------



## Qwert

Ak sa teda mám vyjadriť, tak si myslím, že nie je nič zlé na tom, ak sa bude diskutovať aj o iných banneroch. Bol by som rád, keby sa podarilo nájsť niečo z KE, tie posledné návrhy už boli oveľa lepšie, ale zase to neznamená, že teraz sa tu nebude riešiť nič iné. Tiež by bolo super, keby sa k metropolymu pridalo aj viac "navrhovateľov." Ak sa žiaden košický nebude dlho rysovať, tak dajme napr. ten Spiš, ale ak by sa niečo pekné vybralo, nemám problém ani s opačným poradím, skôr by som ho privítal.

Čo sa týka práve tých iných návrhov, nemalo by sa to podľa mňa preháňať s tou prírodou. Určite je pekná, ale keď už, skôr by to mala byť kulisa, nie hlavný motív bannera. Sme na SSC.


----------



## KLEPETO

Strummer said:


> Donauinsel. A o tom, ze kusok dalej po prude ma Vieden priamo na svojom uzemi na lavom brehu Dunaja *narodny park* ani nehovorim.


Donauinsel je umelo vytvorený ostrov s nejakou tou záhradníckou úpravou. Nie je to čisto záležitosť prírody, tá tomu len dopomohla aby vyrástlo čo malo. 
Skôr ten národný park, ale ani naše Dunajské luhy pod mestom nie sú o nič horšie.


----------



## Anuris

Nas banner s kazdymi par novymi hlasmi klesa, momentalne ma uz iba stotinkovy naskok pred druhym v poradi, takze si este uzite par poslednych hodin jeho "tronenia" a potom mozeme ocakavakat definitivne predanie koruny... 

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=top100


----------



## Phill

inak dnes som to pozeral rano, bolo tam 920 hlasov a priemer bol 4,07 ...nech si kazdy domysli.. kedze 2. je Yekaterinburg a rusov je tu dost, tak sa daju vyvodit iste zavery aj vzhladom na ich ostblock mentalitu, zial


----------



## zaq-

Tomu sa neda zabranit.
Stale, myslim si, ze ide o neuveritelny uspech.
Taka mala krajina, s takymi malymi mestami a obmedzenymi moznostami a mat posledne 2 bannery number 1 - tak to je dovod na sampanske. :applause:

Kazdopadne, latka je nastavena pre nas neuveritelne vysoko. :yes:
Ak chceme uspiet aj s tym dalsim bannerom, budeme sa musiet posnazit.

Z toho hladiska, podla mojho nazoru, nie je vobec dolezite, ani smerodatne, ci dalsi banner bude prave z Kosic.
Celkovo, toto malomestiacke sutazenie a bojovanie o to, kto ma vacsi pipik, by som tu vobec netahal.

Dajma jednoducho to najlepsie co mame a pre mna za mna - nech je to aj znova Bratislava.
Len nech to dostojne reprezentuje a nech tam nie su preboha vyskovky.


----------



## zaq-

Trochu neskoro, ale predsa:




Anuris said:


> Toto je by som povedal predovsetkym tvoj vlastny nazor, ktory sa prostrednictvom ucelovej demagogie snazis prezentovat ako vseobecne rozsireny (BTW, ked to tak citis – ked je BA podla teba hnusne mesto plne zaostalych slovenskych dementov – preco ti vobec zalezi na nejakom banneri a jej propagacii?)


Anuris, ked clovek kritizuje, neznamena to, ze by nadaval a nemal rad, ale taktiez to moze znamenat to, ze ma rad a chce napravu veci.

Inac, svoj postoj k vyskovkam na Slovensku tu prezentujem uz od svojho zaregistrovania sa na tomto fore.
Ked moj vztah k mrakodrapom tu hadam tiez nemusim znova vysvetlovat - mam ich rad, ale dokazem si uvedomit kde nepatria.

Tak isto tu nebudem opakovat svoj nazor na banner s vyskovkami.
Kazdopadne, zatial kazdy jeden slovensky banner so skylinom a vyskovkami prepadol.
Ked kazdy jeden slovensky banner, kde tieto neboli, vyhral prve miesto.

Skus sa zamysliet, ci to bolo skutocne iba kvalitou fotiek, alebo to bolo aj ich odkazom a oslovenim?


----------



## KLEPETO

zaq- said:


> Stale, myslim si, ze ide o neuveritelny uspech.
> Taka mala krajina, s takymi malymi mestami a obmedzenymi moznostami a mat posledne 2 bannery number 1 - tak to je dovod na sampanske. :applause:
> 
> Kazdopadne, latka je nastavena pre nas neuveritelne vysoko. :yes:
> Ak chceme uspiet aj s tym dalsim bannerom, budeme sa musiet posnazit.


To je tá kliatba malých národov, ak chcú naozaj zaujať a presvedčiť svet niečim, musia do toho vložiť veľmi veľa úsilia. 
Naše úsilie o krvopotnom výbere toho najvhodnejšie banneru a po byrokratickej ceste pre získanie povolenia na uverejnenie, sme dosiahli úžasný výsledok. :lol:
Za tú byrokratickú absolvovanú perepúť, patrí vďaka len Anurisovi. kay:


----------



## metropoly_sk

zaq- said:


> Z toho hladiska, podla mojho nazoru, nie je vobec dolezite, ani smerodatne, ci dalsi banner bude prave z Kosic.
> Celkovo, toto malomestiacke sutazenie a bojovanie o to, kto ma vacsi pipik, by som tu vobec netahal.
> 
> Dajma jednoducho to najlepsie co mame a pre mna za mna - nech je to aj znova Bratislava.
> Len nech to dostojne reprezentuje a nech tam nie su preboha vyskovky.


ty si absolutne nepochopil preco padol navrh na KOSICE. a myslim ze viaceri z vas. pokial dostane prednost spissky hrad ... nech dostane ... sam som to svojho casu navrhol. ale Kosice musia byt a pevne verim ze tej myslienke pomozete. a dufam ze nebudeme teraz taky ze sa silou mocou budeme nahanat za tym aby kazdy banner bol TIP TOP. nehovorim aby bol zly a seredny ... ale neda sa stale postavit spicka.


----------



## metropoly_sk

co sa tyka bratislavskeho banneru co bol posledne ide dole trochu rychlejsie ako tatry predtym, ktore boli z mojho pohladu urcite krajsie.


----------



## mirkobb

Dnes sa nejedná síce o banner so slovenským obrázkom, ale Google úvodná upútavka je venovaná Jurajovi Jánošíkovi a 325. výročiu jeho narodenia. Tak tomu sa už povie taktiež úspech. :yes: :cheers:










Píše sa o tom už aj tu, čiže to nebude prvá lastovička a v budúcnosti sa objavia asi aj iné námety podľa informácií z toho článku.


----------



## marish

^^ treba ale tiez poznamenat, ze je to uvodna obrazovka iba pre slovensky google. na globalnom google.com tento doodle nie je, takze zas taky uspech to nie je.


----------



## metropoly_sk

pripajam sem nejake dalsie nahodne najdene namety .... 

btw ked bude pekne pocasie chystam sa pofotit nejake zabery sam.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Phill said:


> tieto dva si viem predstavit, ten druhy by bol v HDR celkom fajnovy


som rad ze sa paci ... pockajme si ale este na dalsie zabery .. nech je z coho vyberat.




Anuris said:


> Co keby sa trochu zvysila sytost farieb a pripadne sa to cele aj mierne doostrilo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hned to podla mna vyzera lepsie... Moznoze keby sa upravila priamo zdrojova fotka pred orezanim a zmensenim do bannerovych rozmerov, tak by to bolo "even better".


vyzera to lepsie. v podstate da sa upravit tak trochu kazdy jeden navrh... bude ich este viac.


----------



## KLEPETO

marish said:


> ^^ treba ale tiez poznamenat, ze je to uvodna obrazovka iba pre slovensky google. na globalnom google.com tento doodle nie je, takze zas taky uspech to nie je.


Ešte to tak, aby svet videl, ako sa hrdíme zlodejom. Možno o ďalších 325 rokov tam bude Fico s istotami.


----------



## Anuris

zaq- said:


> Anuris, ked clovek kritizuje, neznamena to, ze by nadaval a nemal rad, ale taktiez to moze znamenat to, ze ma rad a chce napravu veci.


Ako chces napravit to, ze BA je podla teba "ugly city"? A aky zmysel ma propagovat "ugly city" predtym, nez k danej naprave dojde?



zaq- said:


> Kazdopadne, zatial kazdy jeden slovensky banner so skylinom a vyskovkami prepadol.
> Ked kazdy jeden slovensky banner, kde tieto neboli, vyhral prve miesto.


Toto je vskutku originalny zaver, ak uvazime na zaklade akej vzorky si sa k nemu dopracoval... :applause:












> Skus sa zamysliet, ci to bolo skutocne iba kvalitou fotiek, alebo to bolo aj ich odkazom a oslovenim?


Predosly banner z Bratislavy je nudna fotka priemernej az podpriemernej technickej kvality bez stipky akejkolvek invencie a napadu s orezanym Domom, nezaujimavou oblohou a nevyretusovanym WTF towerom v pozadi... Vsehovsudy tam nie je nic vidiet - len nudu a sed bez cohokolvek aspon trochu putaveho. Nazvat to "vyskovkovym" bannerom chce riadnu odvahu...

Banner z Kosic na tom nie je o moc lepsie, navyse o nejakych vyskovkach a skylinoch, kedze sa jedna o ulicny zaber s par historickymi domcekami a nevyraznym Domom zakrytym nejakou "burinou", nemoze byt v tomto pripade ani rec... To uz naozaj tie dva uspesne bannery su viac "skylinove"...


----------



## Anuris

metropoly_sk said:


> co sa tyka bratislavskeho banneru co bol posledne ide dole trochu rychlejsie ako tatry predtym, ktore boli z mojho pohladu urcite krajsie.


Celkovo sa ale dost mozno usadi v rebricku vyssie.  A mozes si byt isty, ze ak sa este nestane nejaky zazrak a kosicky banner sa bude vyberat z navrhov podobnej kategorie, ake tu boli doteraz, tak vitazny vyber nebude mat absolutne ziadnu sancu sa k tomu prvemu miestu ani len priblizit, nie to sa este nanho aspon na chvilu dostat. Skor bude mat problem sa vobec prebit do TOP 100...


----------



## metropoly_sk

Anuris said:


> Celkovo sa ale dost mozno usadi v rebricku vyssie.  A mozes si byt isty, ze ak sa este nestane nejaky zazrak a kosicky banner sa bude vyberat z navrhov podobnej kategorie, ake tu boli doteraz, tak vitazny vyber nebude mat absolutne ziadnu sancu sa k tomu prvemu miestu ani len priblizit, nie to sa este nanho aspon na chvilu dostat. Skor bude mat problem sa vobec prebit do TOP 100...


ale po prve to niesu posledne navrhy ... a po druhe nechcem aby tu vznikla sutaz medzi BA a KE .. tak ako vsade .... tak prosim skusme nejak mysliet skor ako slovaci nie ako obyvatelia konkretneho mesta. pretoze takyto dojem mam z tvojej reakcie teraz.


----------



## marish

tak a uz je opat kralom bannerov Yekaterinburg.


----------



## Ayran

^^ uz je ba naspet  ak chcu hrať tuto 1* vojnu tak by sme im to trocha mohli osolit


----------



## wuane

^^ mas pravdu.Ja ked mam dat zle hodnotenie tak radsej nehlasujem,ale pri tupom primitivizme mi to vobec neprekaza. Takze tak :cheers:


----------



## Anuris

metropoly_sk said:


> ale po prve to niesu posledne navrhy ... a po druhe nechcem aby tu vznikla sutaz medzi BA a KE .. tak ako vsade .... tak prosim skusme nejak mysliet skor ako slovaci nie ako obyvatelia konkretneho mesta. pretoze takyto dojem mam z tvojej reakcie teraz.


Ja mam prave dojem (ako ti uz povedal aj zaq), ze to tu zbytocne hecujes... 

Chapem, preco by Kosice mali ist (EHMK) a budem rad ak sa podari najst nejaky kvalitny banner (za tvoju aktivitu v tomto smere ti patri pochvala) a aj naozaj pojdu, ale "Kosice musia byt"? Preco by nieco muselo byt? Nech o tom, co pojde a nepojde, rozhoduje kvalita banneru a nie geografia a medzi-mestke superenie... 

Pokial ide o moju predoslu reakciu, tak kde nie je akcia nie je ani reakcia a ja som v nej iba skonstatoval ciste fakty...


----------



## Phill

wuane said:


> ^^ mas pravdu.Ja ked mam dat zle hodnotenie tak radsej nehlasujem,ale pri tupom primitivizme mi to vobec neprekaza. Takze tak :cheers:


 uz som im to dal na 4,01 :lol:


----------



## marish

no tak ja som mu dal dve hviezdicky, ale davnejsie, ked este neslo o nijake superenie... a zas na jednu ten jekaterinburg nie je.


----------



## Phill

nj, ale keby sme mali objektivne hodnotit, tak aj ten nas je tak max 3,5 asi by som dal 3, v zimnom vydani aj 4


----------



## KLEPETO

Treba oznámkovať viac vecí a urobiť priemer. Napr. dnešný banner. Za atmosféru a tuctovosť by som dal len jednu hviezdičku, za výškovky so zaujímavým mostom 4. Priemer 2,5 hviezdičky.
Pri našom by som dal nezaujate za spomínané dve hodnotenia 4 a 3, teda priemer 3,5.


----------



## marish

^^ no dobre, mate pravdu. ale zabudate na prenasobovanie koeficientom domaceho mesta.


----------



## wuane

^^ Ale ved preco by sme neukazali svoju malost a zakomplexovanost ,ked aj nam robia zle? :lol:


----------



## The810

Ak dovolite, mam jeden pacifisticky navrh  Neviem ci to pravidla SSC umoznuju, ale co tak nejaky kombinovany mierovy banner Bratislava+Kosice?


----------



## wuane

^^ co je na tom mierove? :nuts: Bratislava bola,maju ist Kosice,naco tam pchat znova BA? Ja pevne verim,ze aj z KE bude super banner,len to chce trochu casu.Ak by ho bolo treba trochu viac,tak hadam aj Kosicania potom sami uznaju,ze sa moze radsej pustit (skoro) pripraveny banner Spisskeho hradu,kym sa naozaj nieco top z KE nevyberie.


----------



## The810

To mierove bola taka trochu nadsazka. Pointa tej myslienky bolo deklarovat ze tu nechcem viest taketo vojny  Je mi luto ak si ho pochopil opacne a ze Bratislava sa niekam chce pchat... kludne nech je najprv kosicky a niekedy o pol roka takyto spolocny na ukor bratislavskeho


----------



## D.O.W.N

Kľudne pustime Spišský hrad, napr. uprostred marca. Z ponúkaných fotiek Košíc sa nedá nič vybrať, počkajme aspoň do apríla, keď budú vhodné podmienky na fotenie. V Košiciach sa dá odfotiť pekný skyline, ale treba chcieť.


----------



## metropoly_sk

D.O.W.N said:


> Z ponúkaných fotiek Košíc sa nedá nič vybrať,


chces povedat ze ani napriklad tieto zabery? podla mna su velmi pekne a maju nieco spolocne aj s kulturou o ktoru v pripade EHMK ide:


----------



## metropoly_sk

Anuris said:


> Nech o tom, co pojde a nepojde, rozhoduje kvalita banneru a nie geografia a medzi-mestke superenie...


ale ved od zaciatku hovorim o tom ze kosice nech idu kvoli EHMK ....


----------



## Ayran

neni to moj zaber našiem som na nete  , jeden zaber ma napadol, ale ten sa da spravit az niekedy v aprili


----------



## rbQ

metropoly_sk said:


> chces povedat ze ani napriklad tieto zabery? podla mna su velmi pekne a maju nieco spolocne aj s kulturou o ktoru v pripade EHMK ide:


1. co je na tej fotke? ja na nej nevidim nic. prepac
2. urcite nie takyto krivy zaber, dokonca z useknutym divadlom, ktory ma byt zrejme hlavny motiv v tom banery.

Neber to ako hate, ale fakt by som pockal do aprila, kedy sa nieco bude dat nafotit s tym, ze sa bude prihliadat na banerovu velkost. A nie obycajne fotky orezane na baner. Tie fotky mozu akurat sluzit na nejaku inspiraciu, popripade na najdenie miesta, odkial by sa dala fotka na baner odfotit.

btw. za mna jendoznacne Spissky hrad.


----------



## Kvietok

Bohuzial zdielam nazor ze vacsina navrhov z KE za vela nestala  a tak je pre mna jednoznacnym favoritom Spissky hrad


----------



## Anuris

metropoly_sk said:


> ale ved od zaciatku hovorim o tom ze kosice nech idu kvoli EHMK ....


Ale nie za kazdu cenu.


----------



## KLEPETO

Čo to je, dnes som ostal v šoku. Práve som si zapol prvýkrát dnešné SSC a čo vidím, veď to je podobné ako v BA a ono to BA je. :nuts::banana:


----------



## E499.3056

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Preco sa este neposlal ziadny navrh napr. na ten spissky hrad?


Asi preto, ze tato stranka sa vola SSC a nie hrady a zamky.sk 

Inak ale velmi prijemne potesenie


----------



## KLEPETO

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Aj ked zly banner to nie je.


To teda nie je, keď si pozriem spätne aké katastrofy tu za posledné týždne boli, tak toto je "de luxe".


----------



## D.O.W.N

A kedže nám pomaly začína leto, nenájde sa Košičan, ktorý by sa vydal na lov košického banneru?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

E499.3056 said:


> Asi preto, ze tato stranka sa vola SSC a nie hrady a zamky.sk
> 
> Inak ale velmi prijemne potesenie


no tak si pozri top100 bannerov a uvidis kolko je tam takych kde hra prim jednoznacne priroda...



> To teda nie je, keď si pozriem spätne aké katastrofy tu za posledné týždne boli, tak toto je "de luxe".


Ale ked si prelistujes toto vlakno 3-4 strany dozadu tak tu bolo z BA vela kvalitnejsich a krajsich navrhov.


----------



## didinko

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Ale ked si prelistujes toto vlakno 3-4 strany dozadu tak tu bolo z BA vela kvalitnejsich a krajsich navrhov.


Pri fotografii je pojem krajší a kvalitnejší dosť subjektívna vec. Fotografia môže vyjadrovať realitu, ale byť pritom nudná, nehybná, bez života. Naproti tomu takéto nočné hranie sa s uzávierkou vie do fotografie preniesť náladu, pocit.


----------



## D.O.W.N

Mimochodom, Concrete Mountains sú na 22. priečke :cheers:


----------



## jozefst

Dnešný banner ma prekvapil svojou netradičnosťou ale až potom, keď som zistil, že je to opäť Bratislava. Ešte že je to nočná, alebo asi skôr večerná zimná fotografia jednej z najškaredších častí Bratislavy.


----------



## Qwert

Zaujímalo by ma, kto sa podujal na túto samotársku akciu. Tak o mesiac by sme inak mohli skúsiť navrhnúť niečo z toho Spiša, ak sa nenájde nič z KE.


----------



## jozefst

No a už je tam Borobudur. Ak príde opäť rada na Slovensko, s tým nebratislavským bannerom by to bolo nabudúce dobré.


----------



## ejo

Qwert said:


> Zaujímalo by ma, kto sa podujal na túto samotársku akciu. Tak o mesiac by sme inak mohli skúsiť navrhnúť niečo z toho Spiša, ak sa nenájde nič z KE.


Žiaľ pravidlá som Ti poslal tak ako ďalším osobám, ktoré sa vyjadrili či už kladne alebo záporné až na teba keďže si to mal na háku. Takže každý mesiac môže niekto svojvoľne poslať akýkoľvek obrázok. Takže čo tak o mesiac drevené veže z Letanoviec či Plaveckého Štvrtka. :lol:


----------



## Qwert

ejo said:


> Žiaľ pravidlá som Ti poslal tak ako ďalším osobám, ktoré sa vyjadrili či už kladne alebo záporné až na teba keďže si to mal na háku. Takže každý mesiac môže niekto svojvoľne poslať akýkoľvek obrázok. Takže čo tak o mesiac drevené veže z Letanoviec či Plaveckého Štvrtka. :lol:


Tie pravidlá ako zabránia hocikomu poslať banner priamo Janovi?


----------



## ejo

Qwert said:


> Tie pravidlá ako zabránia hocikomu poslať banner priamo Janovi?


pravidla ssc mi tiez nezabrania k tomu aby som ta poslal do pecka alebo ta urazil. Ide o to co nasleduje potom. Alebo sa mylim?

Kto chce hlada sposob ako to vyriesit a kto nie hlada dovod preco sa to neda. ;-)


----------



## Qwert

ejo said:


> pravidla ssc mi tiez nezabrania k tomu aby som ta poslal do pecka alebo ta urazil. Ide o to co nasleduje potom. Alebo sa mylim?
> 
> Kto chce hlada sposob ako to vyriesit a kto nie hlada dovod preco sa to neda. ;-)


Ešte mi povedz, ako zistím, kto to Janovi poslal, on je totiž dosť zaneprázdnený človek a otravovať ho s hocijakou prkotinou nemá veľmi zmysel. Banner môže navrhnúť hocikto a je len na ňom, či ho zverejní. My sa tu môžme občas dohodnúť, že nejaký kvalitný vyberieme, ale to je tak všetko.


----------



## ejo

Qwert said:


> Ešte mi povedz, ako zistím, kto to Janovi poslal, on je totiž dosť zaneprázdnený človek a otravovať ho s hocijakou prkotinou nemá veľmi zmysel. Banner môže navrhnúť hocikto a je len na ňom, či ho zverejní. My sa tu môžme občas dohodnúť, že nejaký kvalitný vyberieme, ale to je tak všetko.


Ty kokos to je sila. Tak tu sa dobre ze niekto nejde zabit za hadky ci to bude, BA, KE, BB 
a hlasuje sa tu a barani trt z toho. ako sa vsade omielaju pravidla fora a sup. Tak asi to tu tak seriozne nie je ako by to tu chcelo vyzerat. neber to osobne alespravca tejto casti si ty. fotka tam moze byt kazdy tyzden ale islo o ten princip. Vodu kazu a vino piju.


----------



## Qwert

ejo said:


> Ty kokos to je sila. Tak tu sa dobre ze niekto nejde zabit za hadky ci to bude, BA, KE, BB
> a hlasuje sa tu a barani trt z toho. ako sa vsade omielaju pravidla fora a sup. Tak asi to tu tak seriozne nie je ako by to tu chcelo vyzerat. neber to osobne alespravca tejto casti si ty. fotka tam moze byt kazdy tyzden ale islo o ten princip. Vodu kazu a vino piju.


Ukľudni sa. Môžme mať nejaké pravidlá hlasovania v tomto threade, ale tým to hasne. Nijako nezabránime tomu, aby to niekto obišiel a navrhol fotku podľa vlastného výberu. To sa vlastne už stalo veľakrát.

Keď si ohrdnutý preto, že sme tu nevylepili tebou navrhnuté pravidlá, s tým veľa nenarobím. Akurát ti môžem povedať toľko, že v podstate sa nimi bude nejaké prípadné budúce hlasovanie do veľkej miery riadiť, lebo sú úplne prirodzené a logické, no a to je presne dôvod, prečo ich tu netreba vôbec postovať.


----------



## alien

Qwert ma pravdu. Ten banner hore je celoforova zalezitost a moze ho navrhovat hockto bez obmedzenia. Nemusi si pytat zvolenie spravcu nejakej podsekcie. Taketo thready ako je tento maju aj ine sekcie, ktore si nominuju bannery. Vysledok je ale podla mna maximalne ten, ze takto navrhnuty banner ma mozno vacsiu vahu oproti ostatnym. Neviem odkial ste si vyvodili to pravidlo, ze banner na nominaciu moze vzist iba z tohto thrreadu.


----------



## wuane

Jasnacka,to tu len niektori trochu zle chapu. Users z nasej sekcie sa dohodli,ze ak budu nieco navrhovat,tak sa spravi hlasovanie,aby ten banner mal uz pred postom nejaku vahu a uroven.To je nase pravidlo,ale nazval by som to skor dobra vola. Normalne to funguje,takze Ejo calm down a nerob tu z toho telenovelu.  Dat fotku do hlasovania svedci o slusnosti forumera,a zaroven sa aj fotka v mensom meritku otestuje verejnostou,ako sa paci.Ak prejde,tak je sanca na dobre hodnotenie aj v celom SSC meritku. Thats it. Dufam ze to takto bude dalej aj pokracovat a nebudu sa robit nejake hlupe a prvoplanove zmeny.


----------



## ejo

Qwert said:


> Ukľudni sa. Môžme mať nejaké pravidlá hlasovania v tomto threade, ale tým to hasne. Nijako nezabránime tomu, aby to niekto obišiel a navrhol fotku podľa vlastného výberu. To sa vlastne už stalo ve
> 
> 
> Keď si ohrdnutý preto, že sme tu nevylepili tebou navrhnuté pravidlá, s tým veľa nenarobím. Akurát ti môžem povedať toľko, že v podstate sa nimi bude nejaké prípadné budúce hlasovanie do veľkej miery riadiť, lebo sú úplne prirodzené a logické, no a to je presne dôvod, prečo ich tu netreba vôbec postovať.


 No ze ovladas AJ sme si uz vsimli, nabuduce mozes po SK nie som hybrid , alebo ak sa nevies vyjadrit sj tak to napis vsetko v AJ. Bez urazky. 

Nemaj strach kludny som az az, nebudte vstahovacni ze sa tu rozculujem nad SSC a robim s toho telenovelu, ide o princip pretoze niekto sa tu za fotku dobre ze nejde pobit. ked tu presadzovali fotku tak sa to riesilo pol roka. Myslel som ze to posielas Ty a nie hocikto iny.No clovek sa uci cely zivot. 

jasne kazdy vecer revem do vankusa pre jeden email, prosim ta nebud smiesny.


----------



## ejo

Dnešný obrázok mi pripomína Slovenskú Ľupču, ale s podhradím.


----------



## Adrian4

Dnes tu máme Košice


----------



## zaq-

Sice blahozelam, ale niekedy nasilne presadzovanie banneru svojho vlastneho mesta naozaj nie je najstastnejsim riesenim.

Kosice su sice pekne, ale bohuzial na banner nefotogenicke a toto je pripad, kedy komplexy zvitazili nad vkusom.

Vysledok zrejme nebude ten, ako si majitel tohto banneru zelal.


----------



## Kvietok

*Slovakia - Kosice SSC Banner 2013/07/12*










Co sa tyka tu prezentovanych moznosti ide imho o to zaujimavejsie. (Sam som bol ale rano prekvapeny ale aj poteseny) ...


----------



## didinko

Kvietok said:


> Co sa tyka tu prezentovanych moznosti ide imho o to zaujimavejsie. (Sam som bol ale rano prekvapeny ale aj poteseny) ...


No IMHO na tom banneri nie je dokopy nič odfotené. Kompozične to je fakt na prd. Žiadnu z významnejších stavieb na ňom nevidno.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

No tiez niesom uplne spokojny s vyberom, ale my kosicania sme sa cele mesiace k nicomu lepsiemu nemali, hoci tu bola diskusia o tom ze KE by mali mat banner kvoli EHMK uz od zaciatku roka...


----------



## kapibara

mne sa paci.


----------



## zemepan

Ten baner je podla mňa strašný. Nič pekné z mesta na ňom dokopy nevidno, ako tak pozerám na lešenie na severnej bráne tak má aj nejaký ten rok dva za sebou. 

Ničím som neprispel len kritizujem ale takáto "prezentácia" mi proste nedala - nestojí to zato.


----------



## ejo

zemepan said:


> Ten baner je podla mňa strašný. Nič pekné z mesta na ňom dokopy nevidno, ako tak pozerám na lešenie na severnej bráne tak má aj nejaký ten rok dva za sebou.
> 
> Ničím som neprispel len kritizujem ale takáto "prezentácia" mi proste nedala - nestojí to zato.


To si mohol odfotit vsetky vychodniarky s (•)(•) von a by cely svet uvidel "košický zlatý poklad" v ženskom prevedení.


----------



## zemepan

ejo said:


> To si mohol odfotit vsetky vychodniarky s (•)(•) von a by cely svet uvidel "košický zlatý poklad" v ženskom prevedení.


.. ?


----------



## KLEPETO

Aký nenápadný banner, skoro som to aj prehliadol, len zo zvyku som kukol očkom do pravého rohu a čo to nevidím. kay:


----------



## E499.3056

Ak dobre pozeram, je tam teta s vozikom na popcorn  Taky kosicky kolorit.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Nahodou pekny banner bol... v case 22:00 mal dokonca 3,73 hodnotenie. teraz to ale kleslo na 3,66.

take hodnotenie nema zly banner.


----------



## marish

mne sa teda ten banner dost paci a je originalny. kosice zhora nemaju, co ukazat a z ulicnej ciary by to vzdy bol kompromis, aku velku cast domu sv. alzbety sa podari do formatu banneru natrepat a zvysku tvoreneho menej podstatnym okolim.
pri tomto banneri mi vobec nevadi, ze nevidno cely dom, su to skor iba akesi nahlady na mesto. technicky je dobre zvladnuta a kompozicne tiez.
u mna by dostal 5/5, aj keby neslo o slovenske mesto. kay:


----------



## KLEPETO

marish said:


> mne sa teda ten banner dost paci a je originalny. kosice zhora nemaju, co ukazat a z ulicnej ciary by to vzdy bol kompromis, aku velku cast domu sv. alzbety sa podari do formatu banneru natrepat a zvysku tvoreneho menej podstatnym okolim.


Úplne sa s týmto stotožňujem. Už som to dávnejšie písal, Košice nie sú moc fotogenické z vtáčej perspektívy.


----------



## jozefst

Ponuré farby dnešného bannera Pchojngjangu len vystihujú atmosféru, ktorá sa týka tohto mesta a krajiny v ktorej sa nachádza. Ale takýto baner po kliknutí v Pchjongjangu je určite iný, je na ňom vodca Kim čong un a za ním plno pestrých farieb, to len u nás sme ochudobnení a máme tu len takýto mdlý pohľad na Pchjongjang . Na druhej strane, možno tie farby aj boli zámer. Či boli, alebo neboli, situáciu v severnej Kórei vystihujú dokonale. Čo sa týka Pchjongjangu na banneri, tak jeho výber na banner je docela sympatické gesto, keď sa to ovšem neberie ako podpora tamojšieho režimu.


----------



## hicotech

jozefst said:


> Ponuré farby dnešného bannera Pchojngjangu len vystihujú atmosféru, ktorá sa týka tohto mesta a krajiny v ktorej sa nachádza. Ale takýto baner po kliknutí v Pchjongjangu je určite iný, je na ňom vodca Kim čong un a za ním plno pestrých farieb, to len u nás sme ochudobnení a máme tu len takýto mdlý pohľad na Pchjongjang . Na druhej strane, možno tie farby aj boli zámer. Či boli, alebo neboli, situáciu v severnej Kórei vystihujú dokonale. Čo sa týka Pchjongjangu na banneri, tak jeho výber na banner je docela sympatické gesto, keď sa to ovšem neberie ako podpora tamojšieho režimu.


??


----------



## jozefst

"Ale takýto baner po kliknutí v Pchjongjangu je určite iný, je na ňom vodca Kim čong un a za ním plno pestrých farieb, to len u nás sme ochudobnení a máme tu len takýto mdlý pohľad na Pchjongjang ."

Možno otázniky vyvolala táto veta. Bola to len taká kvázi ironická poznámka ohľadom cenzúry, ktorá je v Severnej Kórei na dennom poriadku. K napísaniu tejto vety som bol inšpirovaný správou, ktorá bola dávnejšie uverejnená tuším na SME, keď bolo zverejnené, ako Google cenzuruje svoj prehliadač pre Čínu, asi na ich požiadanie, kde po zadaní hesla Tianmen sa v Číne zobrazili iné obrázky ako v ostatných krajinách, keďže išlo o námestie, kde v roku 1989 protestovali študenti a došlo tam k zrážkam s armádou. No a takto fiktívne môžu cenzurovať banner s Pchjongjangom v Severnej Kórei, kde namiesto mdlých farieb budú nejaké pestré a hlavne s ich vodcom a v ostatných krajinách táto fotka (ale toto je samozrejme taká humoristická hypotéza). A tieto dve kraijiny sú taktiež susedia-spojenci a praktiky s cenzúrou im nie sú určite cudzie, tak preto tie asociácie. Celkovo bolo zaujímavé, že v banneri bol Pchjongjang. A nebol zlý.


----------



## hicotech

no.. zeby nam tu SME a ine masmedia ponukali necenzorovany a neskresleny pohlad na vec (veci, udalosti, ...) sa teda povedat fakt neda.. preto tie otazniky

cize aj ked humoristicka hypoteza, mozeme ju aplikovat v podstate na skoro akykolvek banner, nehladiac na to aky rezim v danej krajine prave leti


----------



## jozefst

Netvrdim, ze SME sa vzdy kamaratia s objektivitou. Na druhej strane kvalita zivoa v Cine a KLDR je urcite diametralne odlisna, aj ked v obidvoch krajinach panuje komunisticky rezim.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Neriesime nic? :/ Bol na rade spissky hrad myslim

nejake navrhy na pripomenutie...

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## johnnyy

u mna je poradie taketo:
3,1,5,4,2


----------



## KLEPETO

3 a punktum.


----------



## ejo

1. 
Na 3 a 5 nevidno nič iba sivé machule


----------



## Qwert

*Bude najlepšie, ak bez dlhých diskusií pôjdeme hlasovať. Aby sme sa vyhli chaosu, tak vyberáme len spomedzi piatich obrázkov v poste #2421, každý vyberie len jeden, koniec hlasovania bude v sobotu 28.9.2013 o polnoci. Keď budeme mať vybrané, oslovíme autora a ide sa na to. Zarátajú sa aj hlasy v troch postoch nado mnou.*


----------



## Amrafel

3.

Inak ten dnešný banner - paráda! Varšava má skyline ako americké mesto.


----------



## JanBor

ja som za 1. Vystihuje veľkosť hradu a navyše zobrazuje kapitulnú katedrálu čo beriem ako obrovské plus. Aj keď sa mi nepáči "farebnosť" tohoto návrhu (farebne sa mi veľmi páči banner č.2, aj keď na ňom nieje vidieť aký veľký hrad naozaj je). Ale predsalen dávam hlas 1.


----------



## kaxno

3, na druhe miesto radim 1.


----------



## Qwert

1. Podľa mňa sa tá farebnosť celkom hodí k prichádzajúcemu ročnému obdobiu, je tam vidieť aj veľkosť hradu, čo je jeho najväčšia devíza a Spišská Kapitula v podhradí tam vyjadruje aj niečo mestské.


----------



## motooo

Cislo 3, aj ked mi trochu prekaza dotyk Tatier s okrajom fotky, cize by to chcelo trochu upravit kompoziciu.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

1, ale ked aj bude 3 tak lepsie jak drotom do oka


----------



## KLEPETO

Amrafel said:


> Inak ten dnešný banner - paráda! Varšava má skyline ako americké mesto.


:rock::drool:
Možno, keď sa v 85tich dožijem dôchodku a urobím si prechádzku na Slavín, tak sa budem tiež kochať takým výhľadom. :tongue4:


----------



## zaq-

Zopar dalsich na doplnenie ponuky.
Ospravedlnujem sa, neviem ich editnut na rovnaku mieru.






































Pripadne keby sa tento obrazok trochu orezal:


----------



## kapibara

3
aj 5 je dobra.


----------



## DalliKK

1.


----------



## alien

3, spissky hrad s tatrami je best


----------



## Qwert

zaq- said:


> Zopar dalsich na doplnenie ponuky.
> Ospravedlnujem sa, neviem ich editnut na rovnaku mieru.


Tieto fotky sú síce pekné, ale nemajú potrebné rozmery a ich orezanie by bolo problematické. Hlasujeme teraz o tých hore postnutých 5 fotkách, neskôr môžme vyberať aj iné, na iný banner.


----------



## yuriy

3. :cheers:


----------



## eMKejx

1. vystihuje velkost hradu a vpredu vidiet taktiez zaujimavu kapitulu... taktiez velke plus obdobie fotografie sa akurat hodi, farebnost mi tiez vyhovuje.


----------



## SunshineBB

1.


----------



## Name user 1

najlepsejsejsi said:


> 3.


:cheers: palec hore


----------



## palsoft

3.


----------



## marish

najlepsejsejsi said:


> 1.


nic moc farebnost, take deprimujuce



najlepsejsejsi said:


> 2.


to iste, akurat vyblednute farby, ako fotka z roku 1992



najlepsejsejsi said:


> 3.


nanic kompozicia, hrad natlaceny na spodnu hranu, vrcholy tatier na vrchnu a medzi tym nezaujimava hneda. taktiez hrad skoro nie je vidno, aky je maly...



najlepsejsejsi said:


> 4.


taktiez kompozicia + nudna



najlepsejsejsi said:


> 5.


hrad nie je rozoznatelny pri tejto velksoti.

z tohto vyberu asi najskor *3.*, i ked to nie je ziadna vyhra, tie nase skalnate hory nam uz raz slavu spravili. idealne by bolo odfotit tento zaber nizsie z kopca, aby sa tatry a hrad dostali do jednej roviny, blizsie k sebe. potom by mohol byt hrad ovela vacsi a impozantnejsi, kedze by zabral vacsiu cast bannera a tatry by nemuseli byt natlacene na spodnu hranu. ta fotka je pekna, akurat nie na tento rozmer. nafotit to znovu s ohladom na rozmer banneru by bolo super, ale asi sa toho nikto neujme...

aj 5. by sa dala, ak by existovala v dostatocne velkom rozliseni a spravil by sa z nej podobny vysek:

sice by zas dost chybala obloha... ten rozmer banneru je dost vyzva.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

ta 5. nakoniec ani nie je spissky hrad. Sorry moja chyba 

Inak ked sa pozriem hore, tak zda sa ze mierne upravili rozmery banneru. Uz to nie je take sirokouhle, ci?


----------



## marish

^^ pravdu mas! uz je 615x123px, predtym bol 719x123px...


----------



## brezo

Tieto tu už boli, iba som ich upravil do nového rozlíšenia. Rozširujem ponuku. Ešte by to rozlíšenie mohli zväčšiť na výšku :colgate:


----------



## pau-chin

vystriedali sa tu za poslednich par dni rozne nezname a nevyrazne miesta, viem, ze pre kazdeho je to jeho jedinecne, ale preco nie hocico zo Slovenska ??

ja by som rad prispel mojou fotkou a navrhom, toto je moja srdcovka, pohlad z holi na mesto MARTIN










takze preco nie ??


----------



## Anuris

Ludia, bez urazky, ale vy ste fakt psychopati. Qwert z pozicie moderatora jasne urcil navrhy, o ktorych sa bude hlasovat a terminy, do kedy sa bude hlasovat a vy, namiesto toho, aby ste napisali jedno jednoduche cislo vami preferovaneho banneru ste to tu zase zacali... s prepacenim... zasierat nejakymi inymi navrhmi. Kde ste boli doteraz? Preco sa vzdy musite vynorit az ked sa o iniciativu pokusa niekto druhy? Co vas vedie k tomu, ze tuto iniciativu musite okamzite sabotovat?

V tomto vlakne je bud cele mesiace ticho alebo sa tu ludia len dohaduju a ziadny navrh im nie je dost dobry. Ked sa potom nejaky forumer na vsetkych vykasle a adminom za Slovensko posle vlastny, s nikym neodkonzultovany navrh ako tomu bolo v pripade dvoch poslednych bannerov, tak nakoniec vsetci aj tak chvalite a ste prijemne prekvapeni. Preco teda mate tu utkvelu potrebu v kuse narusat akukolvek snahu o spolocne vybrany banner? 

Ano, dalo by sa polemizovat o tom, ci by sa ta ponuka, o ktorej sa aktualne hlasuje, nedala rozsirit aj o nektore dalsie (alebo vsetky... vid. napr. TU a TU) navrhy Spisskeho hradu, ktore sa objavili v tomto vlakne alebo co tam robi ta 5, ked na nej nic nie je poriadne vidiet a navyse to nakoniec ani neni Spissky hrad. Ale viete co, je fajn, ze to tu konecne Qwert pevne chytil do svojich ruk a bez siahodlheho diskutovania direktivne sam stanovil pravidla. To je jediny pristup, ktory ma sancu v tomto vlakne fungovat. Tak to zase nekazme. Napokon, nic nam nebrani tento mesiac odhlasovat Spissky hrad a buduci zase nieco ine. Taki Slovinci maju hore nejaky banner kazdu chvilu... 

Spravajte sa preto, prosim, normalne, a nie ako Zaqovi rozmaznani frackovia, ktori si zakazdym musia presadit to svoje. 

Tu mate vsetky bannery upravene do aktualnych rozmerov. Osobne mi je jedno, ktory si vyberiete, ale hlavne si uz konecne raz bez toho nekonecneho sprievodneho teoretizovania vyberte, prip. ak si vybrat neviete, tak radsej mlcte a nabuduce nieco navrhnite sami:


----------



## pau-chin

^^ nechapem preco robis z toho taky horor ...

myslime len dobuducna, aby si sa neposral !!

nebudes tu nikomu urcovat, co tu nahodi ...

clovek nieco navrhne a aj tak ho dojebes - smutne kamo !!

snazis sa pisat sice mudro, ale pises hluposti ...


----------



## potkanX

kludni sa. ma pravdu.


----------



## pau-chin

... nič v zlom chlapci a dievčatá, ale čo zlé je na tom, keď niekto predloží niečo nové ?? !!

a je úplne jedno kedy !!


----------



## potkanX

pau-chin said:


> ^^ nechapem preco robis z toho taky horor ...
> 
> myslime len dobuducna, *aby si sa neposral !!*
> 
> nebudes tu nikomu urcovat, co tu nahodi ...
> 
> clovek nieco navrhne a *aj tak ho dojebes - smutne kamo !!*
> 
> snazis sa pisat sice mudro, ale pises hluposti ...


co je zle? toto je zle. okrem ineho.


----------



## SunshineBB

Chcel som napisat nieco podobne ako Anuris, ale asi by som to neponal tak diplomaticky, tak som radsej ticho, pretoze tento thread je zarukou konfliktov a hadok, pritom ide vsetkym o to iste. Vzdy ostane niekto urazeny.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Slovaci su taky horkokrvny narod proste :lol:


----------



## brezo

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Slovaci su taky horkokrvny narod proste :lol:


Veru  .

Ale veď vážne, môže sa kľudne pokračovať v pôvodnom hlasovaní. Na druhej strane to je otvorené fórum a každý tu môže v rámci pravidiel postovať. Som tu už dosť dlho, i keď to postovanie obmedzujem, lebo vznikajú tieto reakcie.

A kde som bol? Vždy som tu bol, roky, videl som návrhy, prispieval som k nim. Nedožadujem sa hlasovania o moje návrhy.

Pau-chin, pekný výhľad.


----------



## Ayran

a čo tak kusa dofarbeny ?  ak by bolo väčšie rozliško tak by sa stym dalo lepšie pohrať  ideal raw
pôvodny:








uprava


----------



## Anuris

pau-chin said:


> ^^ nechapem preco robis z toho taky horor ...
> 
> myslime len dobuducna, aby si sa neposral !!
> 
> nebudes tu nikomu urcovat, co tu nahodi ...
> 
> clovek nieco navrhne a aj tak ho dojebes - smutne kamo !!
> 
> snazis sa pisat sice mudro, ale pises hluposti ...


Ja z toho horor nerobim. Vyber nejakeho banneru moze byt v zasade velmi jednoduchou a rychlou procedurou. Len, zial, vela uzivatelov tohto fora sa tu sprava ako keby si vyberali zivotnu partnerku – jedna ma krive zuby, dalsia odstavajuce usi, ta ma prsia moc male, henta zase moc velke atd. A ked za nich nakoniec vyberu rodicia, tak su vlastne spokojni.

Filozofuje sa tu ako nad Kantom a teoretizuje ako keby sa tu riesila kvantova fyzika. Moze sa sem dat aj 100 navrhov, aj tak bude niekto vecne nespokojny alebo bude mat potrebu pretlacat si nejake svoje lokalpatrioticke bannery, pricom ale nebude schopny dat dokopy pomaly ani jeden poriadny navrh v nalezitych rozmeroch. Ale zato bude zarucene vediet o takom a takom zabere, ktory keby niekto isiel tak alebo onak nafotit (nikto to *nikdy* nafotit nepojde - mozno s vynimkou Philla, pokial pojde o BA ), by mohol byt uplne uzasny...

Nikto nechce nikomu branit v iniciative, podnetoch a navrhoch, ale preco musia prist vtedy, ked uz sa konecne hlasuje o niecom inom? Preco nemozno tyzden pockat, kym sa doriesi pritomnost, t. j. skonci sa aktualne hlasovanie, a napady do buducnosti predostriet az potom? Ked sa jeden rozhodne pocas hlasovania doplnat alebo kvazi doplnat ponuku neupravenymi obrazkami, z ktorych sa banner ani poriadne urobit neda, tak o chvilu ho bude nasledovat niekto dalsi, ini na to budu reagovat a zase sa to tu zmeni len v jeden neorganizovany chaos, v ramci ktoreho povodne prebiehajuce hlasovanie uplne zapadne. 

To je vsetko, co som chcel povedat. Vedel som, ze ten prispevok bude rozbuskou pre vypuknutie flamu, preto obvykle take prispevky ani nepisem, snazil som sa vsak, aby to bolo co najneutralnejsie (v sulade so zaqovym "zakonom najhlucnejsieho primata" ale nie uplne ) bez toho, aby som bol prilis konfrontacny, emocionalny a osobny. Preto ani z tvojej strany nebolo nutne reagovat takto vztahovacne a agresivne, ale budis... 

Vobec nemam a ani som nemal ambiciu to tu riadit, aj ked si dlhodobo myslim, ze ak sa ma banner za nasu sekciu vyberat kolektivne, tak autoritativneho moderatora, ktory urci jasne pravidla a bude vyzadovat ich dodrziavanie, to tu zufalo potrebuje. Ale zorganizujte si to ako chcete... ja vam do toho kecat nebudem, rovnako ako som tu do toho nekecal ani posledneho pol roka. Mozem sem po skonceni halsovania zase hodit nejake navrhy, ale ci a ako sa vyuziju uz necham na vasej dohode... ak k nej niekedy bude schopni dospiet. :lol:


----------



## Anuris

Ayran said:


> a čo tak kusa dofarbeny ?  ak by bolo väčšie rozliško tak by sa stym dalo lepšie pohrať


http://www.photoserver.eu/zobrazeni_fotky.php?cislo_fotky=153393&fotky_autora=1002135


Inak, hlasujem nakoniec za *2* (ale kedze som asi zatial jediny, tak ako alternativa moze byt aj Ayranom upravena *3*).


----------



## KLEPETO

Treba dať bratislavský banner a hádky sa skončia, to vždy zjednotí Slovákov. :drunk:


----------



## Qwert

Takže takto,  pokračuje sa v hlasovaní o tých piatich banneroch. Ďalšie návrhy sú samozrejme vítané, ale poprosím až po ukončení aktuálneho hlasovania, čo bude v sobotu, nech sa nám to tu nepletie. Čo už nie je vítané - sú invektívy.


----------



## PosoniumAster

Hlasujem za 2 (ale aj jednotka je velmi pekna).


----------



## pau-chin

nejako sa nám to tu MEGA hromadí ... :cheers:

bude problém vybrať !!, samé dobré veci


----------



## Anuris

DalliKK said:


> zaujimavy banner by mohol byt aj Kezmarok. zachytit kezmarske veze kostolov s Tatrami. ^^ len tak narychlo z mojej fotky :nuts:


Na tom banneri su dominantne najma hory, zatial co samotne mesto je tam take dost nevyrazne. A aj ked su Tatry velmi fotogenicke a na banneroch vyzeraju posobivo, tento koncept sme uz vyuzili dvakrat – raz pri mimoriadne uspesnych Concrete Mountains a teraz opat pri Spisskom hrade. Ak teda nechceme posobit ako one-trick pony krajina, v ktorej nie je zaujimave nic ine okrem hor, tak by sme podla mna mali dalsie bannery ponat v inom style  ... najma ked sa ako o jednom z dalsich najblizsich bannerov uvazuje o Strbskom plese, kde su hory opat velmi vyrazne... ale v tomto pripade to aspon nie su tie klasicke skalnate, zasnezene stity z predoslych bannerov.

Hory by sme v buducnosti mozno mohli opat vyuzit skor nejak takto :cheers::










http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=384&gal=13










http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=394&latest



wuane said:


> Tak ten Bardejov (hociktory) je sto krat lepsi ako hociktora fotka striech z vtacej perspektivy.


Mne sa z nich najviac pacia tie prve dva a ten treti je (aj bez baziliky) minimalne zaujimavy, aj ked ma tam trochu vyrusuju tie strechy na jeho pravej strane. Stvrty sa mi paci najmenej.

Inak suhlasim, ze tie bannery z vtacej perspektivy, o ktore som sa pokusal pri viacerych mestach (Trencin, Levoca, Banska Stiavnica) nedokazu tak vyzniet ako zdrojove fotky a casto posobia dojmom akehosi cervenkasteho mraveniska, ci skor termitista.  Ta Levoca by sa ale podla mna dokazala dat nejak vyladit. Ono, aj v tejto podobe to ma cosi do seba (pripomina mi to nejake talianske historicke mestecko), ale nie je to banner, ktory vyslovene hned nadchne. Skor taky love/hate... Tu je este ina Levoca – skoda, ze ta obloha (a farby celkovo – aj ked som ich vyladoval) tam nie je zaujimavejsia, lebo takto to na mna posobi trochu nudne a fadne, hoci tiez je to pouzitelny navrh:










http://www.levoca.sk/?program=51&module_action__0__id_ci=6690

Tu je dalej este jedna Skalica (vyretusoval som z toho tie auta, ktore to na zdrojovej fotke spatili):










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/58176754

No a niekedy (az sa vycerpaju hlavne lakadla a dominanty Slovenska) by sa dalo uvazovat aj o takomto type minimalistickeho banneru s nejakou jednoduchou stavbou – v tomto pripade vodnym mlynom v Tomasikove, ale viem si v tomto style predstavit napr. aj nejaky z nasich drevenych kostolikov zapisanych v zozname UNESCO. Podobny typ banneru je napr. aj ta kaplnka pri Liptovskej Mare v mojich starsich prispevkoch.










http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=1684&gal=87


----------



## Anuris

*Banner Reminder*

Ak sa nieco nezmenilo, tak dnes/zajtra o polnoci by mal byt nahodeny nas banner Spisskeho hradu s Tatrami. :cheers:


----------



## kapibara

Fantasticke! Posobi to tak stredoveko.


----------



## Kvietok

*SSC Banner 18.Oktober 2013*












> Spiš Castle (included in the UNESCO list of World Heritage Sites) is one of the largest castles in Central Europe by area (41 426 m²). High Tatras in the background are the highest mountain range in the Carpathian Mountains system. The highest peak is Gerlachovský štít, at 2,655 metres. by:Michal Šváb, photoserver.eu


----------



## KLEPETO

To je číslo 3 z tých možností, o ktorých sme hlasovali?


----------



## wuane

Super,moj favorit asi z pred roka  zatial velmi dobre hodnotenie


----------



## jozefst

Pekný banner spišského hradu, len akurát ten hrad mohol byť vycentrovaný v strednej časti bannera, nejako je viacej naboku vľavo.


----------



## Strummer

jozefst said:


> Pekný banner spišského hradu, len akurát ten hrad mohol byť vycentrovaný v strednej časti bannera, nejako je viacej naboku vľavo.


http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zlatý_rez


----------



## jozefst

Strummer said:


> http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zlatý_rez


Áno, fotenie na zlatý rez má svoje čaro a je to častokrát lepšie ako klasické vycentrovanie, ale v tomto banneri mi to posunutie nejako troška nereže, to však neznamená, že sa mi banner nepáči.


----------



## Anuris

jozefst said:


> Pekný banner spišského hradu, len akurát ten hrad mohol byť vycentrovaný v strednej časti bannera, nejako je viacej naboku vľavo.


Nemohol, lebo k tomu by bolo potrebne orezat stity vpravo a cele to posunut viac dolava, co jednak nie je technicky mozne, kedze zdrojova fotka nie je na tejto strane dostatocne siroka a aj keby bola, tak by sa takymto zasahom narusila a podstatne zmensila terajsia dominantnost hor na banneri. A priznajme si uprimne, tie monumentalne hory to tiahnu dopredu najviac a prave vdaka nim je ten banner tak dobre hodnoteny (suverenne to ma namierene do Top 10 - momentalne na 2. miesto). 

Inak, hovoril tu niekto, ze ten banner je slaby a nema sancu na uspech?  


A Qwerta este poprosim, ak budes niekedy v kontakte s Janom, tak mu este raz posli link na zdrojovu fotku, pretoze ten terajsi je nekompletny, a tak ako v pripade fotky vecernej Bratislavy od Mateja Kovaca nefunguje. 

Tu je funkcny link na Spissky hrad:

http://www.photoserver.eu/zobrazeni_fotky.php?cislo_fotky=153393&fotky_autora=1002135

A tu na vecernu Bratislavu:

http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/278659/vecerna-bratislava/?s=albums&id=4890


----------



## jozefst

To že je ten hrad viacej naľavo od stredu bolo zapríčinené tým, čo spomínaš. Jednoducho nejakou prekážkou, ktorá by tú fotku pri vycentrovaní hradu do stredu viacej znehodnotila, tak sa to riešilo takto. Je tu však jedna vec, ktorá robí tomu hradu vyváženie, aj keď skôr nepatrná a to tie malé domy na vrchole kopca vpravo od stredu. Samotná fotka bola fotená na zlatý rez, vľavo nie je dostatok priestoru a hôr je viacej na pravej strane ako na ľavej. Ak by mal byť hrad fotený tak aby bol symetricky a v pozadí boli tie hory vyvážené, trebalo by nájsť iné miesto na fotenie. Ale také mieto v tej lokalite ani nemusí byť a pri fotografovaní to tak mnohokrát býva. Farebne je pekne zladená. Tá moja prvá poznámka ohľadom bannera s tým hradom posunutým viacej od stredu nebola "podrypovačná". Zdrojová fotka je sama o sebe pekná. Klobúk dole.


----------



## alien

Gratulujem. Tento baner sa bude dlho drzat velmi vysoko.


----------



## Anuris

Uzivatelia fora nam vystavili vysvedcenie. Tentokrat to nie je na vybornu, ale aj "chvalitebna" je velmi pekny vysledok.  Ked sa vyber banneru nepodriaduje komplexom a lubovoli, tak vzdy mierime vysoko a presne. 










:banana:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

kedy sa vyber slovenskeho baneru podriadoval komplexu a akemu? Inak super, vedel som ze to bude veleuspesny banner


----------



## Anuris

^^ Naposledy pri nasilnom pretlacani banneru z Kosic (lubovola sa tyka toho predtym z BA).


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

neviem o com tocis ale o tom ze pojde kosicky banner v suvislosti s EHMK tu bola vseobecna dohoda. Akurat sme neboli schopni sa dohodnut na nejakom vybere tak to niekoho prestalo bavit a poslal banner sam (ktory nebol "najlepsi slovensky" ale myslim ze celkom zaujal). Takze neviem aky komplex tam vidis...


----------



## Anuris

Dohoda sice bola a myslim, ze vsetci sme ju respektovali (a ja osobne som sa ju aj aktivne snazil naplnit), ale preco sme neboli schopni sa dohodnut? Pretoze ponuka skratka nebola dostatocne kvalitna a zaujimava. Zaroven sa aj povedalo, ze ak sa z Kosic nenajde vhodny banner, ta pojde Spissky hrad alebo ina lokalita, ktora bude pripravenejsia. 

To, ze nakoniec isiel neodhlasovany a zamenitelny banner, na ktorom nebolo z mesta nic poriadne vidiet, ktory ani ludia v tomto vlakne (vratane samotnych Kosicanov) neprijali najpozitivnejsie, pricom celkovo uplne presumel, a ktoreho najvacsou prednostou bolo, "ze v porovnani s tymi ostatnymi navrhmi je to este to lepsie", nie je dielom "niekoho", koho to prestalo bavit, ale jedneho konkretneho forumera, ktory to tu odzaciatku nasilne stoj-co-stoj pretlacal, ktory sa k tomu zbabelo radsej ani nepriznal a ktory okrem ineho predtym zbytocne komplikoval, az sabotoval, vyber bratislavskeho bannera vyryvanim, preco ide zase BA a nie Bardejov alebo nieco ine (najlepsie z Vychodu). Bez urazky, ale ja tomu hovorim... ak to uz teda mam nazvat komplexom, kedze ta povodna poznamka zase nebola myslena nijak smrtelne vazne  ... "komplex rodnej viesky" a "komplex hlavneho mesta", resp. komplex "ked isla BA, tak musia ist hned aj KE".

Ale nechajme to tak, zbytocne si sa chytil jedneho slovicka a prinutil ma to tu rozmazavat. Je to len bezvyznamny banner, ale zase ked su nejake (nepisane) pravidla, tak by sa mali dodrziavat - potom su aj vysledky lepsie (o tom bola ta moja rypavo-karhava poznamka). Pokial je to uplne jedno, tak potom neviem, preco sa tu okolo vyberov vzdy robila taka kovbojka...


----------



## metropoly_sk

*Re-akcia*



Anuris said:


> Dohoda sice bola a myslim, ze vsetci sme ju respektovali (a ja osobne som sa ju aj aktivne snazil naplnit), ale preco sme neboli schopni sa dohodnut? Pretoze ponuka skratka nebola dostatocne kvalitna a zaujimava. Zaroven sa aj povedalo, ze ak sa z Kosic nenajde vhodny banner, ta pojde Spissky hrad alebo ina lokalita, ktora bude pripravenejsia.
> 
> To, ze nakoniec isiel neodhlasovany a zamenitelny banner, na ktorom nebolo z mesta nic poriadne vidiet, ktory ani ludia v tomto vlakne (vratane samotnych Kosicanov) neprijali najpozitivnejsie, pricom celkovo uplne presumel, a ktoreho najvacsou prednostou bolo, "ze v porovnani s tymi ostatnymi navrhmi je to este to lepsie", nie je dielom "niekoho", koho to prestalo bavit, ale jedneho konkretneho forumera, ktory to tu odzaciatku nasilne stoj-co-stoj pretlacal, ktory sa k tomu zbabelo radsej ani nepriznal a ktory okrem ineho predtym zbytocne komplikoval, az sabotoval, vyber bratislavskeho bannera vyryvanim, preco ide zase BA a nie Bardejov alebo nieco ine (najlepsie z Vychodu). Bez urazky, ale ja tomu hovorim... ak to uz teda mam nazvat komplexom, kedze ta povodna poznamka zase nebola myslena nijak smrtelne vazne  ... "komplex rodnej viesky" a "komplex hlavneho mesta", resp. komplex "ked isla BA, tak musia ist hned aj KE".
> 
> Ale nechajme to tak, zbytocne si sa chytil jedneho slovicka a prinutil ma to tu rozmazavat. Je to len bezvyznamny banner, ale zase ked su nejake (nepisane) pravidla, tak by sa mali dodrziavat - potom su aj vysledky lepsie (o tom bola ta moja rypavo-karhava poznamka). Pokial je to uplne jedno, tak potom neviem, preco sa tu okolo vyberov vzdy robila taka kovbojka...


Anuris poviem ti na to len toľko, že si PÁN!


----------



## Anuris

Metropoly, nie som pán. Pri tomto som skôr vyznel ako útocny hnusak , čo mi je ľúto, kedže sa za takého nepovažujem a konflikty nemám rad, ale musíš sám uznať, že si sa nezachoval celkom seriózne... Oceňujem však tvoju zdrzanlivu reakciu a verím, že aj v skutočnosti sa kvoli tomu, co som napisal, necítis príliš dotknuty alebo urazeny, ale skôr si z toho vezmes ponaučenie do budúcnosti... V pisanej podobe niekedy veci vyzneju tvrdšie a vyhrotenejsie, než ako boli naozaj myslene.


----------



## DalliKK

7,8,10,45,47,30,49,


----------



## Anuris

*Predlzenie hlasovania*

Dnes o polnoci by nam malo skoncit hlasovanie. Kedze je tu vsak viac forumerov ako hlasovalo a pretoze niektori z nich (Strummer, kapibara) aj prejavili volu hlasovat, ale doposial ju nezrealizovali, tak *predlzujem hlasovanie o dva dni do 9. 11. o polnoci.* Verim, ze vysledky takto budu naozaj reprezentativne a nikto nebude mat pocit, ze sa nemohol vyjadrit. 

Vsetkych vahavych, kalkulujucich a technikou suzovanych (odporucam vyskusat iny internetovy prehliadac) vsak poprosim, aby ten vyber uz prilis neoddalovali a co najskor zahlasovali. 

Bannery, o ktorych sa hlasuje, aj s ich cislami najdete TU.


----------



## kapibara

3 22 23 36 38 56 62


----------



## AdamDM

19, 35, 3, 47, 39, 22, 24


----------



## alinko01

35, 46, 48, 53


----------



## Anuris

*Last chance to vote*

Dnes mate poslednu moznost hlasovat. Ako som tak pozeral na vysledky, tak vitazny banner ma uz pomerne silnu poziciu, ale na ostatnych miestach je to dost vyrovnane a nerozhodne (11 bannerov v rozmedzi 5-8 hlasov), takze kazdy hlas sa pocita a moze rozhodnut. 

Hlavne pocetna bratislavska enklava na tomto fore by este mohla dopomoct k jednoznacnejsim vysledkom a presnejsiemu urceniu naj BA bannerov.


----------



## kaxno

61, 49, 44, 38, 5, 12, 34


----------



## metropoly_sk

Anuris said:


> Dnes mate poslednu moznost hlasovat. Ako som tak pozeral na vysledky, tak vitazny banner ma uz pomerne silnu poziciu, ale na ostatnych miestach je to dost vyrovnane a nerozhodne (11 bannerov v rozmedzi 5-8 hlasov), takze kazdy hlas sa pocita a moze rozhodnut.
> 
> Hlavne pocetna bratislavska enklava na tomto fore by este mohla dopomoct k jednoznacnejsim vysledkom a presnejsiemu urceniu naj BA bannerov.


nic v zlom, ale trochu to akokeby navadza na to aby sa hlasovalo priotitne za BA banery. uz ked som ja robil tie predbezne vysledky ... tak tam bolo vela nerozhodneho a dalo sa to len cakat. treba to jednoducho spravit tak pokial ide o pripad ze 1 banner je jasny, druhy tiez a na tretom mieste je s rovnakym poctom 6 bannerov. v tom pripade nech sa spravi este mini hlasovanie o tom ktory z tych nerozhodnych je najlepsi a podla poctu hlasov urcit poradie 3,4,5,6,7. neviem inak aky stav je teraz ale pri mojich vysledkoch ma mrzelo ze sa stratila niekde Levoca a Bardejov.

V kazdom pripade nech sa vyberie 7 bannerov. a tie ktore maju este slusne hlasy a nepresli nech sa zaradia do buduceho hlasovania o pol roka.


----------



## marish

5, 6, 15, 22, 53, 56, 62


----------



## Anuris

metropoly_sk said:


> nic v zlom, ale trochu to akokeby navadza na to aby sa hlasovalo priotitne za BA banery.


Iba posledne postuchnutie k hlasovaniu, zamerane hlavne na aktivnejsich forumerov, ktori prejavuju, ci v minulosti prejavovali, zaujem o dianie v tomto vlakne (napr. aj Phil s marishom).  Vacsinou su to Bratislavcania, ci ludia aktivni v BA sekcii, tak som im dal motivaciu navyse, ze mozu napriklad urcit aj ktory z BA bannerov (vtedy tvorili polovicu z Top 12 a mali velmi podobne pocty hlasov), skonci najlepsie. Vsetci sme tu vsak svojpravni ludia, takze sa urcite nikto nenecha ovplyvnovat.  

BTW, budeme zapocitavat aj hlasy od zahranicneho forumera "plus ratio quam vis"? Keby nevyberal podla kategorii, tak by som ho pocital, ale takto neviem... Ono je to ale v podstate jedno, kedze celkove vysledky to aj tak moc neoplyvni.


----------



## Amrafel

44 45 53 19 7...ostatné sú bieda, sorry.


----------



## KLEPETO

10, 17, 39, 48, 53, 56, 63

:colbert:


----------



## Anuris

*Vyhodnotenie hlasovania*

Uzatvaram hlasovanie. Kto sa doteraz nevyjadril ma smolu. :baeh3:  Este vsak budete mat prilezitost vyberat v rozstreloch medzi bannermi s rovnakym poctom hlasov. 


**VYHODNOTENIE HLASOVANIA**


Celkovy pocet hlasujucich: *30*


*1. miesto*

*12 hlasov*










zdroj: http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=1904&hledej
autor: Tomáš Šereda, TT Studio
kontakt: [email protected]


*2. miesto*

*10 hlasov*










zdroj: http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/329960/vianocna-bratislava/?s=albums&id=4890
autor: Matt83 (Matej Kováč)
kontakt: [email protected]


*3.-4. miesto*

*8 hlasov*










Presny autor neznamy. Mozu nim (ale aj nemusia) byt Ciaran Ferrie Architects (TU a TU), kontakt: [email protected]

Podla mna staci uviest ako zdroj flickerovy ucet uzivatela Xcute_boy, ktory ju tam ma volne k zdielaniu (autor ale asi nie je, kedze tam ma napr. aj fotky od marisha).










zdroj: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5284637015
autor: Miroslav Petrasko - na pouzitie jeho fotografii mame suhlas


*5.-8. miesto*

*7 hlasov*










zdroj: http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=1973&gal=33
autor: Tomáš Šereda, TT Studio
kontakt: [email protected]










zdroj: http://www.vivo.sk/photo/260340/bebesity
autor: dancul (Daniel Novotny)
kontakt: [email protected], https://www.facebook.com/danielnovotny.eu










zdroj: http://www.matusbence.com/retouching/advertising/eurovea-snow
autor: Matúš Bence
kontakt: [email protected]










zdroj: http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/91972/city-skyscrapers/?s=albums&id=2516
autor: Matt83 (Matej Kováč)
kontakt: [email protected]


*6 hlasov*
























































*4 hlasy*
































































Pri zapocitani vyberu zahranicneho forumera budu mat 4 hlasy este aj tieto bannery:





























Neskor doplnim zdrojove info a dalsie bannery v poradi s nizsim poctom hlasov - aspon tie, ktore ich dostali minimalne 4.

Metropoly alebo niekto dalsi ma moze skontrolovat, ci som to spocital spravne a ked tak opravit pripadne chyby.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Anuris said:


> *tu treba urobit roztrel .... teda jeden banner by mal ist prec. *
> 
> *5.-8. miesto*
> 
> *7 hlasov*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a tieto automaticky by som presunul na hlasovanie o pol roka.*
> 
> *6 hlasov*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neskor doplnim zdrojove info a dalsie bannery v poradi s nizsim poctom hlasov - aspon tie, ktore ich dostali minimalne 4.
> 
> Metropoly alebo niekto dalsi ma moze skontrolovat, ci som to spocital spravne a ked tak opravit pripadne chyby.


svoje 2 komenty v cervenom som dopisal priamo do textu.


----------



## Qwert

1. miesto je zaslúžený víťaz, ale s jeho nasadením by sme mali počkať, Tatry boli len nedávno.

2. miesto je tiež veľmi dobrá fotka a ešte k tomu aj vhodná pre nadchádzajúce ročné obdobie.

3-4 miestu tiež nie je čo vytknúť.

Trošku problém mám s 5-8. miesto, konkrétne s tou Euroveou a hradom, čo je veľmi podobný motív, ako je na 3-4 mieste. Možno by stačilo túto fotku odložiť zatiaľ ad acta a potom sa ani nemusí robiť rozstrel. Použiť by sa mohla až ako úplne posledná, keď sa minú všetky ostatné bannery, alebo by sa zaradila do ďalšieho hlasovania.

Z tých fotiek, ktoré majú 6 hlasov, by som vyhodil ten Beckov, čo je skoro rovnaká, len trochu posunutá fotka ako tá, ktorá má 7 hlasov a o ostatných by sa malo hlasovať znovu v najbližšom hlasovaní.


----------



## Anuris

Anuris said:


> *7 hlasov*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6 hlasov*


Kedze tieto bannery su si dost podobne a ziskali aj takmer zhodny pocet hlasov, tak je tu este jedna moznost, a to pomocou grafickych kuziel spojit obe zdrojove fotky (TU a TU) a vytvorit z nich jeden banner, na ktorom bude aj zapad slnka, ktory si podmanil jednu skupinu forumerov a aj dedinka, ktoru favorizovala druha skupina :




























Pokial ide o vysledky hlasovania, tak s 1. a 2. miestom som nadmieru spokojny.  Vianocna Bratislava dokonca vychadza na december, co by bolo uplne idealne. Na dalsich miestach je trochu "prebrastislavovano" (a osobne sa mi zdaju byt podobne aj 3.-4. miesto), ale to sa pri tomto systeme hlasovania dalo cakat... Mnou navrhovane kategorie by zarucovali vacsiu variabilitu a vzhladom na to, ze pocty hlasov su nakoniec dost podobne, by sa aj tak pouzili priblizne rovnako popularne bannery. Len namiesto jednej BA za druhov by sa mohli skor dostat na radu napriklad Komarno s Bardejovom...


----------



## metropoly_sk

Qwert said:


> 1. miesto je zaslúžený víťaz, ale s jeho nasadením by sme mali počkať, Tatry boli len nedávno.
> 
> 2. miesto je tiež veľmi dobrá fotka a ešte k tomu aj vhodná pre nadchádzajúce ročné obdobie.
> 
> 3-4 miestu tiež nie je čo vytknúť.
> 
> Trošku problém mám s 5-8. miesto, konkrétne s tou Euroveou a hradom, čo je veľmi podobný motív, ako je na 3-4 mieste. Možno by stačilo túto fotku odložiť zatiaľ ad acta a potom sa ani nemusí robiť rozstrel. Použiť by sa mohla až ako úplne posledná, keď sa minú všetky ostatné bannery, alebo by sa zaradila do ďalšieho hlasovania.
> 
> Z tých fotiek, ktoré majú 6 hlasov, by som vyhodil ten Beckov, čo je skoro rovnaká, len trochu posunutá fotka ako tá, ktorá má 7 hlasov a o ostatných by sa malo hlasovať znovu v najbližšom hlasovaní.


poradie zverejnenia bannerov nemusi byt podla jeho umiestnenia... dolezite bolo vybrat to najlepsie. a nech sa to dava podla nejakej tematiky rocneho obdobia a podobne. Tu euroveu by som teda odporucil zaradit do dalsieho hlasovania. a mame 7 bannerov, ktore mozeme spokojne zdielat najblizsich 7 mesiacov. po 6 treba spravit dalsie hlasovanie


----------



## metropoly_sk

Anuris said:


> Kedze tieto bannery su si dost podobne a ziskali aj takmer zhodny pocet hlasov, tak je tu este jedna moznost, a to pomocou grafickych kuziel spojit obe zdrojove fotky (TU a TU) a vytvorit z nich jeden banner, na ktorom bude aj zapad slnka, ktory si podmanil jednu skupinu forumerov a aj dedinka, ktoru favorizovala druha skupina :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokial ide o vysledky hlasovania, tak s 1. a 2. miestom som nadmieru spokojny.  Vianocna Bratislava dokonca vychadza na december, co by bolo uplne idealne. Na dalsich miestach je trochu "prebrastislavovano" (a osobne sa mi zdaju byt podobne aj 3.-4. miesto), ale to sa pri tomto systeme hlasovania dalo cakat... Mnou navrhovane kategorie by zarucovali vacsiu variabilitu a vzhladom na to, ze pocty hlasov su nakoniec dost podobne, by sa aj tak pouzili priblizne rovnako popularne bannery. Len namiesto jednej BA za druhov by sa mohli skor dostat na radu napriklad Komarno s Bardejovom...


toto by som velmi neriesil, ten co ziskal viac hlasov je urcite krajsi. ten by som nechal a ten druhy by som uz do buducna vyradil.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Cize za vitazov mozeme povazovat tieto banery s odstranenim zimnej Eurovei, ktora sa presunie do dalsieho kola hlasovania, ktore bude o pol roka v aprily: 

*1. miesto*

*12 hlasov*










zdroj: http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=1904&hledej
autor: Tomáš Šereda, TT Studio
kontakt: [email protected]

*2. miesto*

*10 hlasov*










zdroj: http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/329960/vianocna-bratislava/?s=albums&id=4890
autor: Matt83 (Matej Kováč)
kontakt: [email protected]

*3.-4. miesto*

*8 hlasov*










Presny autor neznamy. Mozu nim (ale aj nemusia) byt Ciaran Ferrie Architects (TU a TU), kontakt: [email protected]

Podla mna staci uviest ako zdroj flickerovy ucet uzivatela Xcute_boy, ktory ju tam ma volne k zdielaniu (autor ale asi nie je, kedze tam ma napr. aj fotky od marisha).










zdroj: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5284637015
autor: Miroslav Petrasko - na pouzitie jeho fotografii mame suhlas

*5.-7. miesto*

*7 hlasov*










zdroj: http://www.ttstudio.sk/image.php?id_foto=1973&gal=33
autor: Tomáš Šereda, TT Studio
kontakt: [email protected]










zdroj: http://www.vivo.sk/photo/260340/bebesity
autor: dancul (Daniel Novotny)










zdroj: http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/91972/city-skyscrapers/?s=albums&id=2516
autor: Matt83 (Matej Kováč)
kontakt: [email protected]

Vlastne az teraz som si vsimol, ze zo 7 bannerov su 4 z BA. a mysli ze je velka skoda ze tu chyba banner z Levoce a Bardejova, ktore myslim vyzerali celkom dobre. Anuris, neviem ci to bdues posielat ty, ale je na case poslat uz prvu banner. v podstate je asi jedno ktory. Len nech bratislava nejde za sebou. nech to je pestrejsie.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Do dalsieho kola hlasovania by som presunul toto vsetko kedze bannerov bolo vela. ide o banery ktore ziskali minimalne 4 hlasy. a je medzi nimi aj t azimna eurovea.









































































































































Tieto by som ale vylucil pretoze su podobne ako uz teraz vitazne:


----------



## eMKejx

je to PPC PARADA mat na stedry den na takomto fore banner hl. mesta Slovenska!!! GRATULUJEM zaroven aj fotografovi, fotka je "bajecna" - klobuk dole!


----------



## NuSo

Lepší dátum snáď ani nemohol byť. Krásny darček, vďaka.


----------



## bystrican

Je to super, ze akurat v tento den mame banner.Teda Stastne a Vesele Vianoce


----------



## kapibara

Jeeej, to je pekne.


----------



## sk_johns

Krasny vianocny darcek pre celu SK komunitu!


----------



## Favorit

Tiež ma to potešilo. 
Krásne Vianoce vám prajem.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Tak tomu sa povie prekvapenie od Ježiška. :bow:


----------



## Qwert

Som rád, že sa to podarilo, nechcel som tu dopredu úplne vyzradiť.  Okrem toho, že sa tematicky na dnešok hodí, tak má aj úspech v hlasovaní, momentálne je na 1. mieste.  Vďaka patrí samozrejme v prvom rade autorovi.

Pre zaujímavosť, toto je pôvodná fotka: http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/329960/vianocna-bratislava/?s=albums&id=4890


----------



## KLEPETO

Teraz ma tak napadlo ako si to sem dal. Možno by stálo za to aby bol pod bannerom vždy aj link na pôvodnú fotku a každý by si to mohol prezrieť. Link by bol umiestnený iba v sekcii hlasovania. Lebo ten originál ma neskutočne krásnu atmosféru a možno by to ešte pridalo hviezdičky pri hlasovaní navyše.


----------



## Qwert

KLEPETO said:


> Teraz ma tak napadlo ako si to sem dal. Možno by stálo za to aby bol pod bannerom vždy aj link na pôvodnú fotku a každý by si to mohol prezrieť. Link by bol umiestnený iba v sekcii hlasovania. Lebo ten originál ma neskutočne krásnu atmosféru a možno by to ešte pridalo hviezdičky pri hlasovaní navyše.


Autor požiadal, aby tam bol link na jeho vlastnú stránku a potom tam už nezostalo miesto na link na obrázok, pri iných obrázkoch to tak budeme robiť.


----------



## marish

super nacasovanie! a za pol hodinu ma skyscrapercity znovu top1 banner zo slovenska. kay:
tak teda stastne a vesele


----------



## grofmathias

minule som fotil panoramu KE so zasnezenym Mosnikom v Slanskych vrchoch, neviem, ci splna kriteria, postol som ju tu ako navrh. Ak by niekto vedel vydolovat z tejto panoramy nieco lepsie, som ochotny poslat mu original panoramu od Simonky az k madarskym hraniciam.


----------



## Ayran

uploadni tu fotku niekde na ulozisko najlepši v raw


----------



## KLEPETO

Jéééj Prágl. 
No na to aké je to pekné mesto so zaujímavými výhľadmi, je tento baner dosť podpriemerný už len tou ostrosťou a zlievaním sa do nejakej urban masy.


----------



## wuane

^^ ten banner je daleko pod moznostami Prahy. Keby som hlasoval nemozem mu dat viac ako 3*,takze sa zdrzim tento krat. Skoda,Praha by mohla mat top historicky banner.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Tiez som dal len 3*, nie preto ze by som Prahu nemal rad, ale preto, ze ten banner je hodne hodne zly.


----------



## jozefst

Dnešný pražský banner som ešte stihol len tak, tak, ale na druhej strane, to mesto má čo sa týka bannerov na viacej. A teraz sa všetci do mňa za "diplomatiockú" kritiku obujte .


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Prečo, veď všetky tri komentáre pred tebou sa zhodujú s tebou a to v jednom, že je to celé na prd a majú na viac s Prahou na banery.


----------



## wuane

Des Moines je sice nenapadne mestecko,ale pre fanusikov metalovej hudby by malo byt dobre zname :cheers:


----------



## didinko

wuane said:


> Des Moines je sice nenapadne mestecko,ale pre fanusikov metalovej hudby by malo byt dobre zname :cheers:


Slipknot. :banana2::righton:


----------



## jozefst

Tak ten banner Des moines potom treba pozerať povinne s maskami.


----------



## wuane

tak tak :cheers: (na vysvetlenie pre neznalych prikladam obrazok)


----------



## KLEPETO

Odtiaľ sú aj Kissáci, lebo ten vpravo na to vypadá.


----------



## metropoly_sk

nieje cas na nas dalsi banner?


----------



## jozefst

Na Slipknot nie som moc veľký "napočúvaný" odborník, ale dajú sa.


----------



## SunshineBB

Aj ked sme v teme banneru, musim sa vyjadrit. Pocuvam Metallicu, Guns, aj modernu rockovu hudbu, Coldplay, Oasis, isty cas som fical aj na tvrdsich veciach, ale musim teda povedat, ze Slipknot je zvrateny hnus, ktory ma s hudbou spolocne len perkusie, zbytok je na grcanie, a vlastne to tak aj znie a vyzera. Tak vyjadril som sa a mozete pokracovat :lol:.


----------



## wuane

^^ odpoviem v Mimo temu,nech to tu nezamorime OT.


----------



## jozefst

Uý pár minút (pozerám, že dve) dnešný banner Buenos aires docela pekný.


----------



## metropoly_sk

malo by to byt v dalsom hlasovani


----------



## jozefst

Ta to barzdo fajna fotka totych Košicoch.


----------



## grofmathias

Davam tu aj ja este jednu panoramku KE:








a predoslu, co som tu postol:


----------



## Dejvid

nic v zlom, som z Kosic, mam rad Kosice ale na tych fotkach nieje nic pekne ani zaujmave


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^
^^ Myslite na to, ze musime reprezentovat, vidi to "cely svet".


----------



## NuSo

Toto naozaj nie. Dávať banner ktorý reprezentuje krajinu len na to, aby bol z Košíc je hlúpe. Ak by sa z vyššie postnutých spravili bannery, musel by som tomu objektívne šupnúť 1 hviezdičku.


----------



## SunshineBB

NuSo said:


> Toto naozaj nie. Dávať banner ktorý reprezentuje krajinu len na to, aby bol z Košíc je hlúpe. Ak by sa z vyššie postnutých spravili bannery, musel by som tomu objektívne šupnúť 1 hviezdičku.


To je tu niekomu tazko vysvetlit.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ten z Domu sv. Alzbety je v poho, akurat skoda ze je to fotene v zime a je tam take svetlo ake je. Keby to bolo pocas pekneho slnecneho dna tak by to vyzeralo este lepsie. Na tych ostatnych z mesta vidiet akurat panelaky, to urcite nie...

Tu je vycuc. Budete niekto urcite vediet aj lepsie orezat a popripade prifarbit.


----------



## Ayran

sa mi zda ze ten obrazok sa zvažuje do boka


----------



## NuSo

Ako objektívne, ani tento nie je nič extra a do TOP100 by sa podľa mňa nedostal ani zázrakom. Máme tu množstvo oveľa lepších bannerov, tak prečo sem jednoducho pchať niečo čo nie je vhodné ? Keby nebol žiaden banner z BA, tak by tam nebola ani BA, veď snáď nie sme v školke a neporovnávame si, kto má väčšieho.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ved tu bolo milion navrhov, nejake boli uz vybrane hlasovanim (Strbske Pleso, nieco z BA, BB...), dokonca aj urcene poradie ktory navrh kedy pojde (staci prelistovat par stran dozadu), tak neviem kde to viazne.



NuSo said:


> Ako objektívne, ani tento nie je nič extra a do TOP100 by sa podľa mňa nedostal ani zázrakom. Máme tu množstvo oveľa lepších bannerov, tak prečo sem jednoducho pchať niečo čo nie je vhodné ? Keby nebol žiaden banner z BA, tak by tam nebola ani BA, veď snáď nie sme v školke a neporovnávame si, kto má väčšieho.


To nie je vobec o tom (aspon z mojej strany). Jednoducho z inych miest nemas tolko kvalitnych zaberov na vyber ako z BA. Kolko vysledkov ti vybehne ked si vygooglis Bratislavu a kolko ked napr. Bansku Bystricu? To ale neznamena ze niektore zabery z inych miest su zle. Tento konkretne z KE je pre Kosice taky charakteristicky. A keby tam boli lepsie svetelne podmienky tak by bol vyborny podla mna.

A este jedna vec. Na bannery v pravom dolnom rohu je uvedene mesto/miesto, nie krajina. Takze je to v prvom rade prezentacia mesta/miesta a treba prezentovat aj ine mesta ako BA zo Slovenska.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ayran said:


> sa mi zda ze ten obrazok sa zvažuje do boka


Zrak ma uz neposlucha ako za mlada, ale skusil som vyrovnat a trochu prifarbit 

predtym








potom


----------



## metropoly_sk

Amrafel said:


> No a? Je na Slovensku iné *mesto*, vhodné na reprezentatívny banner? Podľa mňa nie.


Po tomto vyjadreni sa ani nevidim ze to tu funguje tak ako funguje. Hovorim len tak dalej.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Jednoducho ide o to ze bolo hlasovanie o baneroch. Malo byt poradie a potom dalsie hlasovanie. Cele to padlo, pretoze sa sem pridali banery ktore nemaju povolenia co je podla mna FAIL. no a kedze sa nic nedialo, Anuris sem dal banery ktore by sa mohli pouzit - Bratislava a Strbske pleso. 

Ja som napisal ze Bratislavu nedavajme pretoze bola aj posledne. Ze napisem autorovi fotiek Strbske pleso, aj som v ten den napisal. Zatial mi odpoved nedosla. No a medzi tym zrejme Anuris bez toho aby to tu spomenul poslal ziadost na ten Bratislavsky banner. 

Samozrejme nikto nepovedal ani jedno krive slovo ze to ten kto banner poslal nespomenul. Ze o tom nikto nevedel a pritom ked bol posledny banner z KE, ktory bol zverejneny som bol doslova oznaceny za neviem koho, ze sa to urobilo potajomky. Pricom Kosice mali byt po dohode uz aj z dovodu ze bolo EHMK a malo byt nieco netradicne. 

Takze mame dvojaky meter! 

Nebavi ma to vsak riesit, urcite ma samozrejme opat ohejtujete a neviem co este. Uz ma to ani nebavi, robte si co chcete, davajte si co chcete. Ja som sa snazil tomu dat nejaku formu a spolupracovat navzajom. Bol som jeden z tych co trochu organizoval to hlasovanie bannerov, ktore tu daval Anuris a to pritom nepresiel ziadny banner z KE. A proste respektoval som vysledky a chcel aby sa banery zverejnili, len proste niekto na to nemal suhlas!

Dakujem za vasu pozornost.


----------



## wuane

^^ plno reci a skutky ziadne. Ak sa ti autor neozval ,to znamena ze ziadne povolenie na banner nemas a mal si zacat riesit iny banner a zhanat povolenie nan. To sa nestalo.

Anuris (ak to bol on)vsak mohol pred zverejnenim ohlasit ze ma pripraveny a odsuhlaseny banner a ci mame zaujem o to aby bol uverejneny. Nie ze by sa mi ten jeho nepacil,ale v tom mas Metropoly pravdu ze to nemal robit na vlastnu past. 

Nechapem ale tvoj urazenecky postoj,pretoze tvoje slova by mali vahu az vtedy,keby si mal odsuhlaseny svoj banner,a to nemas.Anuris(ho mal) akurat sa nas neopytal,vzal to na vlastne triko. Jeho stastim bolo ze ten banner je celkom dobry a paci sa aj ludom v hlasovani.


----------



## Anuris

Anuris nic neposielal. Dal som sem (v podstate len zopakoval) linky, kontakty, info o (ne)odsuhlasenych banneroch a tym moja aktivita skoncila. 

Nech to ale poslal ktokolvek, tak mal na to plne pravo a nic sa nikoho nemusel pytat – banner skoncil v hlasovani na zdielanom 3. mieste, mal suhlas autora, povedalo sa, ze vitazne bannery sa budu rad za radom posielat podla toho, ktory bude mat aktualne vybavene povolenie (metropoly sa tu dokonca opakovane stazoval, ze sa nic neposiela), tak neviem, v com je problem? Ze isla opat Bratislava? Moc ineho toho ani ist nemohlo, kedze v hlasovani skoncili na vrchnych poziciach takmer same Bratislavy. To je priamy dosledok systemu hlasovania, o ktorom som odzaciatku hovoril, ze nie je idealny a povedie k hegemonii BA bannerov. Keby sa hlasovalo v mnou povodne navrhnutych kategoriach (BA, hrady & priroda, ostatne mesta + pripadne samostatny Bardejov), tak mohol byt vyber pestrejsi. Bola ale od tych par aktivnych diskuterov poziadavka, aby sa vyberali najlepsie bannery bez akychkolvek obmedzeni (aj preto, ze metropolymu sa nepacilo, ze BA ma byt "zvyhodnovana" vlastnou kategoriou), tak sa spravil kompromis a hlasovalo sa sposobom, ktory v cele vygeneroval zvacsa bannery z BA. Z mimobratislavskych bannerov skoncili v TOP 8 iba Strbske pleso, Beckov a Banska Bystrica. Na prve dva bannery som sa snazil hned po hlasovani ziskat povolenie, ale ako som povedal, autor mi najprv neodpisoval a potom chcel za pouzitie licencny poplatok. Na autora v BB som v danom case nemal mailovy kontakt, a preto som sem napisal, aby ho oslovil niekto, kto je registrovany na Vivo.sk a moze mu tam poslat sukromnu spravu. 

To, ze bannery nemali dopredu povolenia, povazujem za uplne normalne a kto to vnima ako fail, moze kludne zostavit vlastnu ponuku, ktora povolenia mat bude. Som zvedavy, kto sa taky najde, kolko vopred odsuhlasenych navrhov predlozi a akej budu kvality.... Realne tu totiz nikto (okrem Qwerta a tusim este raz aj najlepsejsejsieho) nie je schopny ziskat povolenia ani na bannery, ktore su uz hotove, odhlasovane a je k nim k dispozicii aj kontaktne info. Keby mi zalezalo na tom, aby sa nieco poslalo, tak sa ich opat pokusim ziskat sam, ale uz dlhodobo je mi to ukradnute. Najviac reci a kritickych poznamok tu ma metropoly, tak nech sa angazuje...


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Amrafel said:


> No a? Je na Slovensku iné *mesto*, vhodné na reprezentatívny banner? Podľa mňa nie.


Nic v zlom ale to myslis ako zart? EDIT: posledny banner bol podla mojho nazoru foteny z celkom dobreho miesta, mal dobru kompoziciu a rozvrhnutie, ale kvalita obrazku (ak sa blizsie prizriete) bola mizerna. Kompresia asi urobila svoje. Kazdopadne vdaka tomu kto ho postol.


----------



## ejo

Ako to je vlastne s tymi fotkami? Odkial pochadza to pravidlo ze fotka musi mat povolenie od autora? Nehnevajte sa ale predsa ludia co sem daju autorovu fotku tak mu robia reklamu a ukazuju jeho pracu este sa tu uvadza aj adresa fotky a autora. Pytat 20 eur za 24hodin no to je iny sex pre oci teda eskort som chcel povedat. 
Bolo by dobre zistit ci tieto povolenia pouzivaju aj inde. Pokial sa jedna o urcitu fotku ta fotka je orezana a nie je original takze tym padom sa moze jednat o uplne inu fotografiu.  Pride mi to zvlastne ze na priklad take Slovinsko tam hadze fotografie jedna radost a tu to stagnuje.


----------



## ejo

v pravidlach som nasiel toto 



Jan said:


> Okay, let's try this again. You can use this thread to submit daily banners for the forums.
> 
> Here are the rules
> - size: *615* x 123 px, .JPG, 72 dpi
> - no text, no markings, no flags, no nothing, just the image
> - need source name and link, preferably you yourself
> - explain a bit on what we see.
> 
> Cheers,


kde tam je ze potrebujem povolenie od autora? vsak tam mozete poslat fotku aku len chcete.

ani v anglictine to nie je

If you would like to submit a banner, please make sure it complies with the following: 

use an image that has an urban theme 
image size 615 x 123 pixels, .JPG and 72 dpi 
no added text, flags, symbols or other markings on the banner 
provide the source (name and url) of the original image 
tell us what we are seeing on the image 
if you are a forum member and took the image yourself, please provide your user name 

In case you want your city up there for a special occasion, please provide the banner as soon as you can. Keep in mind the occasion is a reason why your city is up there, not the main theme for the banner. We try to get as many banners up there, but as there are only 365 days in a year, choices will be based on quality and the number of times a city has already been up there. Please check the banner archive first to see if your city has been selected recently. Also, if you are more concearned about just having your city up there, than you are providing us a high quality banner, than please don't send it in.

If you still think your banner is good enough to go, please send it along with the requested info to [email protected]. Forum members can also send a PM to Jan.


----------



## KLEPETO

Mám v tom trochu chaos. Ten banner BA, čo tu bol teraz bol z toho výberu, ktorý sa bude uverejňovať? Alebo to bol iba banner, ktorý sa niekomu páčil a proste ho nechal uverejniť. Ak to bola druhá možnosť, tak to bolo možno trochu nekorektné voči tomu čo sme odhlasovali, ale ak na odhlasované nemáme nikto povolenie autorov, to je jedno čoho, tak zase takúto vedľajšiu aktivitu nemôžeme predsa odsudzovať.


----------



## ejo

nie na 2 fotografie bolo schvalene povolenie od autora. Anuris to vybavil (vdaka Ti), tak to tam asi aj poslal. Tie pre ktore sa hlasovalo su odhlasovane ale zial nemaju povolenie takze odhlasovane aj zostanu. To je take slovenske robit veci odzadu  it is so gay


----------



## Anuris

Tak este raz pre tych, co poriadne necitaju prispevky v tomto vlakne...

1. banner s Bratislavskym hradom som ja neposielal – iba som tu pripomenul, ze na jeho pouzitie mame, tak ako na Karlovku a vsetky ostatne bannery vyrobene z fotogragii od Miroslava Petraska, povolenie, ktore som "vybavil" minuly rok na jesen este pred hlasovanim

2. v uvedenom hlasovani ten banner skoncil na zdielanom 3. mieste

3. povedalo sa, ze bannery s najvacsim poctom hlasov sa mozu poslat vsetky v poradi odvijajucom sa od toho, k comu bude skor ziskany suhlas, takze nech to poslal ktokolvek (predpokladam, ze sa toho mohol ujat Qwert), iba konal v zmysle povodnej dohody a nie je mu co zazlievat

4. explicitne to mozno v pravidlach fora nie je, ale standardna prax je taka, ze administatori fora akceptuju iba bannery s vyriesenym copyrightom - vid medzinarodne vlakno, cez ktore sa bannery navrhuju na pouzitie... Konkretne spominani Slovinci maju ku kazdemu banneru povolenie autora. A funguje to u nich preto, ze to ma na starost viac-menej jeden aktivny clovek a ostatni s nim konstruktivnym sposobom kooperuju.



ejo said:


> Nehnevajte sa ale predsa ludia co sem daju autorovu fotku tak mu robia reklamu a ukazuju jeho pracu este sa tu uvadza aj adresa fotky a autora. Pytat 20 eur za 24hodin no to je iny sex pre oci teda eskort som chcel povedat.


Kazdemu, komu som kedy ohladne bannerov pisal, som vysvetlil, ze sa jedna o nekomercnu aktivitu zopar internetovych nadsencov, ze banner bude v zahlavi presne 24 hodin, ze je to dobra reklama pre krajinu aj fotografa... Ten poplatok preto prekvapil aj mna, ale je to vec autora, takze som mu iba v kratkosti vysvetlil, preco za tychto podmienok jeho navrh neakceptujeme, slusne sa podakoval za odpoved a viac sa tym nezaoberal.


----------



## petzav

Nevidím dovod preco by sa nemohla Bratislava opakovat viackrat, nebude asi uplna nahoda, ze ma vzdy vysoke hodnotenia. 
Ludia chcu vidiet nieco monumentalnejsie a nie napriklad tu fotku z BB alebo KN na ktorych nie je nic zaujimave, btw 99% bannerov su skyliny a nie fotky na ktorych je par budov.


----------



## Qwert

Namiesto kritizovania prečo zase tá hnusná Bratislava, treba radšej zohnať súhlasy k fotkám.

Mimochodom, ja som tento posledný banner Janovi nenavrhol.  Ten, kto to má na svedomí, je neznámy, ale podľa mňa nič zlé neurobil, banner bol odhlasovaný, takže v tom nevidím problém. Ak by bol súhlas pre iný odhlasovaný banner, kedykoľvek ho môže každý poslať Janovi.


----------



## jozefst

V rubrike "Today's One on One" dnes súťaží pyramída v Louvri s obrátenou pyramídou slovenského rozhlasu.


----------



## alien

Ale prehravame zatial


----------



## jozefst

Nie je dôležité vyhrať, ale zúčastniť sa . Na druhej strane, tá naša obrátená pyramída je pekná.


----------



## Anuris

Vcera som mal dobru naladu , tak som sa rozhodol oslovit autorov nasledovnych bannerov:




























Ako prvy mi odpisal autor fotografie Komarna, pricom mi udelil suhlas k jej pouzitiu. V kratkom case sa preto prislusny banner chystam nominovat. Pokial sa kladne vyjadria aj autori dalsich dvoch bannerov, tak poslem na uverejnenie aj tie, pripadne sem hodim info, aby to v buducnosti mohol urobit niekto iny...


----------



## kapibara

Banner Komarno bude 21.9. vdaka Anurisovi.


----------



## SunshineBB

Tak snad bude mat uspech :cheers:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

díky Anouši


----------



## Anuris

O Komarne uz informovala kapibara, ja doplnim aktualizaciu k dalsim bannerom...

Autori Banskej Bystrice a Strbskeho plesa mi zatial neodpisali. Na autora Plesa som medzicasom nasiel alternativny mailovy kontakt a napisal mu este raz, tak uvidime, ci sa ozve. Pokial niekto mate ucet na Facebooku alebo Google+, tak ich mozete skusit sami skontaktovat aj takouto formou (linky vid. predosle 2 strany). Ja som namiesto toho rozhodil siet inymi smermi. Ked spomedzi odhlasovanych bannerov vylucime tie, pre ktore sa vybavuje alebo uz je vybaveny suhlas (Banska Bystrica, alternativne Strbske pleso, Komarno) spolu s tymi, pri ktorych sa ho ziskat nepodarilo (Strbske pleso, Beckov a observatorium od Tomasa Seredu), tak toho mimo Bratislavy vela nezostane. Kontaktoval som preto autora Sv. Jura a skusil som nieco podniknut aj s Bardejovom, kde uz mam aj suhlas, avsak nie na povodne odhlasovane bannery, pri ktorych som nenasiel mailovy kontakt na autorov (Stefan Petrovic & MarcelloD300), ale na tento nahradny banner od Martina Seemanna, ktory v hlasovani ziskal 3 hlasy:










Suhlas mame dlhodobo aj na tento banner od Miroslava Petraska, ktory tiez ziskal 3 hlasy:










Ten prvy sa mi zda ale lepsi, kedze je na nom vidno aj baziliku. Navyse velmi podobny banner dostal 6 hlasov. Ak by teda neboli namietky tak ho mozem poslat na oktober (pokial nebude skor k dispozicii suhlas na Bystricu/Jur/Pleso).


----------



## Anuris

Uz som tam doplnil zdrojovy link.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ta dnesna Sevilla, to musel poslat niekto kto chcel tomu mestu velmi ublizit


----------



## Ayran

Anuris said:


> A este jeden:


tak skusil som to troch inač orezať


----------



## Anuris

Mam velmi dobru spravu.  Autor Svateho Jura nam udelil povolenie na pouzitie banneru, takze ho coskoro posuniem administratorom fora (popisok mam uz hotovy ). Na odpoved ohladne Levoce stale cakam (pisal som na kontaktnu informacnu adresu mesta), ak by sa podaril ziskat suhlas, tak navrhujem takyto harmonogram posielania bannerov za nasu sekciu a krajinu:

*Oktober* (uz je schvaleny na 26. 10.):










*November*










*December*










*Januar*










*Februar*










*Marec*











Otvorene este zostava (ne)pouzitie tychto dvoch bannerov, pri ktorych zatial nie je zname stanovisko autorov zdrojovych fotografii:




















*Edit:* Dnesny Rotterdam je skvely. :drool:


----------



## baleadasena

Dalo by sa poradie Februára a Marca vymeniť medzi sebou, prosím?


----------



## Anuris

Potom by ale bolo vhodne vymenit aj december s januarom, aby nesli po sebe dva podobne hradne bannery. A az na marec Spissky hrad davat nechcem, nakolko autor caka, ze ho budeme informovat o datume pouzitia a natahovat to pol roka je pridlho (+ Spissky hrad skoncil aj lepsie v hlasovani ako Lubovniansky).

No uvidime. Mozno sa nakoniec nepodari ziskat suhlas na Levocu a cele sa to pritodzene posunie. Alebo naopak pride povolenie na Strbske pleso a situacia bude opat ina. 

V kazdom pripade, na november uz bol prislusnou cestou navrhnuty Svaty Jur.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Vsetko pekne, len ten spissky hrad by som ja neposielal, kedze uz jeden banner mu bol venovany a nie tak davno. A ono to ani nie je nejak oslnivy zaber. Nechal by som to niekedy nabuduce. Ale to je len moj bezvyznamny nazor.

A skoda tej Bratislavy, boli aj lepsie bannery na vyber, no ten porazeny suhlas autora... To sa neda nic robit.

Anuris by si zasluzil za tuto pracu nejaky diplom


----------



## Anuris

Ono sa to nezda, ale banner so Spisskym hradom bol pred rokom (medzi Bratislavami boli ovela kratsie rozostupy) a navyse to ani tak nebol banner hradu, ktory na fotografii nebolo prilis vidno, ale skor Tatier.

Bratislav (od Mateja Kovaca) mame aj napriek niektorym zamietavym stanoviskam na vyber stale dost, vid vysledky hlasovania.

A nechcel som to sem povodne tento rok davat, aby fragmenty z Bratislavy nahodou nebrali poradie obrazkom z inych regionov, ale k dispozicii mame aj tieto sviatocne bannery (z fotografii od Miroslava Petraska, cize uz aj s povolenim k pouzitiu).

*Vianocny*



















*Silvestrovsky*











A ked uz sumarizujeme, tak disponujeme infom ohladne autora (pau-chin?) a "licencnych prav" k tomuto banneru?


----------



## Anuris

Administratori maju asi malo bannerov, takze Svaty Jur pojde uz 31. 10. (piatok) :cheers: A zajtra Bardejov...


----------



## KLEPETO

Bardejooooooooooooov:banana:


----------



## eMKejx

A sme tam! Teda tu. Dakujem za Bardejov.


----------



## ejo

Kde sa vzal, tu sa vzal, Bardejov sa ukázal


----------



## Anuris

^^ Ejova nedelna chvilka poezie. 

Super je, ze, tak ako skoro vsetky nase bannery, to ma opat namierene do Top 100 (Komarno bolo btw najvyssie 43.). :cheers: Mne sa obrazok odzaciatku pacil a aj som zanho svojho casu hlasoval, ale kedze ine bannery (aj Bardejova) ziskali viac hlasov, tak som si nebol isty ako skonci a ci naozaj prenikne do topky...


----------



## pau-chin

A ked uz sumarizujeme, tak disponujeme infom ohladne autora (pau-chin?) a "licencnych prav" k tomuto banneru?











moja fotka - jasné, keby náhodou, bol by som len rád ... :cheers2: PAU-CHIN


----------



## jozefst

jozefst said:


> Len aby som to neprepásol. Nemalo by sa mi to stať, keďže toto forúm patrí medzi moje takmer denne navštevované stránky.


Neprepásol. Bardejov je super!


----------



## Anuris

pau-chin said:


> moja fotka - jasné, keby náhodou, bol by som len rád ... :cheers2: PAU-CHIN


Neviem ako ostatni (ktori sa uz ale v podstate vyjadrili, ked zanho minuly rok hlasovali), ale ja osobne nevidim dovod, preco ho niekedy nepouzit. Az pride ten cas, tak ho mozes kludne navrhnut aj sam. 

Inak, Bardejov sa umiestnil *na 3. mieste so skore 4.31* :rock: - fenomenalny a pre mna absolutne necakany, ale o to potesujucejsi, uspech...










Okrem ineho to znamena, ze mame aktualne v Top 100 pat bannerov, pricom po piatku sa mozno prida aj siesty, co by bol absolutny rekord. Uz tak si nie som isty, ci sme niekedy mali naraz v Top 100 pat bannerov (boli tam 3 Bratislavy, Spissky hrad, Concrete Mountains, Bojnice, Komarno... ale nepamatam sa, ktore z nich sucasne).


----------



## jozefst

Keď bol banner Rotterdamu, potešil ma, keďže som si ho na základe nejakej fotky z výstavby, tuším tu na fóre začal preklikávať cez street view a to mesto stojí za to.


----------



## KLEPETO

Je tam, je tam, je tam, Júúúúúúúúúúúúúr, Svätý. :banana:


----------



## jozefst

Ja odpadnem. Jur. Super.


----------



## Trak-Tor

Veľmi vydarené! 5*
Ešte keby bola tá skajlajna Bratislavy výraznejšia...
:cheers:


----------



## ejo

jéj
Slnko svieti, teplo hreje
Svätý Jur sa na nás smeje


----------



## vitacit

ciboha. svaty jur. parada !!!


----------



## jozefst

A kto sa zapozerá véééľmi, ale véééľmi pozorne na banner Jura do pravého rohu tam, kde sa kopec stretáva s horizontom a je znalý problematiky, uvidí bratislavský cluster, aj keď v mikromalom .


----------



## Anuris

Svaty Jur sa umiestnil na peknom 29. mieste - hned nad aktualne 30. Bardejovom. 










V Top 100 teda momentalne mame 6 bannerov. :cheers: Bolo by fajn, keby sa podarilo vybavit povolenie na Levocu (zatial stale nic) a pouzit ju este predtym, ako z topky vypadne Komarno (drzi sa 87.), cim by vznikla velmi velka sanca, ze sa tam pretlaci sucasne aj siedmy banner z nasej krajiny (podla mna by mohla Levoca teoreticky vystupit aj na samy vrchol... kvalitativne na to ma a podobny banner z Kranju bol tiez nedavno prvy... Rotterdam ale nasadil latku v skore strasne vysoko).


----------



## yuriy

Vyborna praca Anuris :applause: kay:


----------



## vitacit

pani bratia,

prepacte mi, ze sa mozno velmi hlupo opytam ale ako sa vlastne tie banery robia ? foti sa to na sirokouhly objektiv alebo ako ?


----------



## potkanX

ten bardejov je foteny bud na extra sirokac, alebo je to skladana panorama, ten jur je foteny normalne, nejakym mensim teleobjektivom, z kopca za dedinou.
neni jednotny postup, ze natiahnem bannerobjektiv a ide sa.


----------



## Ayran

vitacit said:


> pani bratia,
> 
> prepacte mi, ze sa mozno velmi hlupo opytam ale ako sa vlastne tie banery robia ? foti sa to na sirokouhly objektiv alebo ako ?


bud sa odfotia širokým sklom ( ultra wide) a oreže sa na panoramu, alebo sa nasnima viac fotiek a spoja sa do jednej fotky


----------



## Anuris

Tri nove navrhy Beckova ako nahrada za tie, ktore uspeli v hlasovani, ale nakoniec ich nebolo mozne pouzit... Autori aj s kontaktom su znami.











Autor: Mario Repa
Zdroj: http://www.fotoaparat.cz/index.php?r=25&rp=697886&gal=photo, http://www.photoserver.eu/zobrazeni_fotky.php?cislo_fotky=118366&fotky_autora=1113










Autor: Mario Repa
Zdroj: http://www.photoserver.eu/zobrazeni_fotky.php?cislo_fotky=119572&fotky_autora=1113










Autor: Frantisek Spurny
Zdroj: http://frantisekspurny.deviantart.com/art/Beckov-castle-327107789


Mozete si vybrat...  Mne sa najviac paci ten prvy (aj treti ma ale zaujimavu atmosferu).


----------



## baleadasena

Tretí jednoznačne. :')


----------



## motooo

Treti ma pekne farby, ale prvy ma podla mna lepsiu kompoziciu.


----------



## Ayran

chcelo by to uz nejake SSC


----------



## Amrafel

WTF? To čo má byť?


----------



## baleadasena

Nádhera. Hneď tam bachnem päťku. :')


----------



## Ondro

Jj, tiež pozerám "Groznyj is the capital of Russia", WTF?!  

No to bol experiment ešte spred Jura, som si povedal, že skúsim, potom bol Jur a som si aj hovoril, že asi nikdy nebude, ale pred cca týždňom som dostal od Jana správu, že sa mu páči a že bude 17. Tak ako povedal niekto, asi mali málo bannerov, ale zas to je výzva, aby bolo Slovensko každý druhý týždeň(očividne je Janovi jedno, bárs aj niekoľko krát za mesiac, keď je iniciatíva a pekné - resp. bannery, čo sa mu páčia - tak je to jedno, či už tá krajina bola, asi je hlavné, že mesto ešte nebolo)! Poďme na to!  


Ale ako tak na to pozerám, asi som mal viac narovnať horizont, zdá sa, že trochu padá. :/


----------



## jozefst

A mame tu dalsi banner. Trencin. Pekna praca.


----------



## KLEPETO

Teda úplný šok. :banana:


----------



## eMKejx

Trencin som necakal, poriadne prekvapenie  skoda tej kvality...


----------



## Anuris

Iniciativa je vitana, ale do buducnosti by bolo vhodne dat dopredu vediet, ze sa niekto chysta nieco navrhnut.  Je to sice iba take nepisane interne pravidlo, ktore ale ma svoje opodstatnenie napriklad aj v tom, ze bannery, ktore presli nejakou aspon zakladnou formou posudzovania a schvalenia su vsetky vyrazne uspesnejsie ako tie, ktore boli navrhnute na vlastnu past... 

Svojim sposobom je to jedno. Vyzera to tak, ze banner v zahlavi mozeme mat (najma v tomto jsennom obdobi) naozaj kazdu chvilu a nemusia nevyhnutne vsetky skoncit v Top 100. Na druhu stranu ale neviem, ci prilisna kvantita nie je kontraproduktivna, kedze uz pod Jurom niektori forumeri tak trochu frflali, ze tych prirodno-vidiecko-pamatihodnostnych bannerov zo Slovenska (Slovinska, Polska atd.) je trochu privela, aj ked su vacsinou pekne. Naschval som preto chcel dalsi navrhnut az na koniec novembra.

Plus je skoda, ze na tom trencianskom bannery poriadne nevidiet aj mesto (Trencin ma v tomto znacny potencial). Hradnych bannerov mame totiz "na sklade" mnoho a myslim, ze by to namiesto dalsich chcelo na striedacku nieco ine...


----------



## Ayran

^^ dalši banner jednoznačne vyškovky


----------



## Ondro

Tak urcite su uspesnejsie. Ved nechaj hejterov nech hejtuju, ich problem. Ja som povodne chcel dat Svajciarsko alebo francuzsok alebo taliansko, odkial mam lepsie a krajsie fotky, ale uprimne, odtial je stale nejaka fotka a dalsiu pariz by mi neuznali a svajciarsko sa mi zdalo nudne. Toto bolo take vhodne jesene a naozaj sa mi pacilo to svetlo,ale tak zmensenie to trochu degradovalo. Kazda fotka nemusi byt v top 100, ved je dolezite, ze o nas vedia.Ved dam sem aj original, ked sa vratim domov.


----------



## Kvietok

@Ayran, ja si naopak myslim ze mame na slovensku ovela vacsi potencial v prirdnych sceneriach / mestach / hradoch ako priemernej architekture tunajsich vyskoviek.

Co sa dnesneho Trencina tyka, skoda tej "kvality".


----------



## PosoniumAster

^^ Potesilo, no myslim, ze by sa z Trencina dala spravit este efektnejsia fotka.


----------



## Ondro

Co sa ti na tom nepaci? Inak jako cokolvek je tazke odfotit na tento rozmer, resp. Odfotit nie, ale orezat, toto je rozmer na skyliny, nie na krajinky a mesta(rozumej ulice z Pohladu ulice). Mam krajsie fotky trencina, bohuzial, vsetky su v takom formate, ze by na nich bud nic nebolo vidno po orezani alebo by sa nedali orezat. Tato fotka je svetlom a kompozicne lepsia nez 50% bannerov slovenska v archive. Ako mozeme ist na kvalitu a nie na kvantitu a mat jeden banner za 5 rokov, ktory po par dnoch Na prvej strane v archive pretlacia skyliny nejakych americkych miest a nikto sa o nas nedozvie alebo mat priemerny banner kazdy mesiac a spropagovat si krajinu, forum a forumerov. Ako prave ten pristup, ze sa frflalo a ze ked sa nasla fakt dobra fotka, tak sa nedopracovalo povolenia od Autora(keby mi niekto napisal, ze si chcce dat do hlavicky moju fotku, ktora by bola tak famozna ako tu vzbrane, tak by som jednoznacne nepovolil), bol dovod, preco sme dlhu dobu od zalozenia tohto threadu nemali ziaden banner. Ako naucte sa pracovat s tym, co mame.


----------



## wuane

S vyskovkami by som pockal na dokoncenie Panorama city. Nejde ani tak o to sa porovnavat s NY v mrakodrapoch. Ale toto je tematicke forum,a skor to treba brat ze ukazujeme co je u nas,pozrite si.A ak nemame super skyline tak o to treba davat viac doraz na kompoziciu,svetlo,farby a celkovu kvalitu fotky. 

Proste mame stavby ake mame a s tym treba pracovat. Opakujem sa ale rad toto forum prirovnavam k foram o sportovych autach. Su tam samozrejme borci co si v garazi tunuju svoje Porsche ,ale to neznamena ze clovek co posle na fotke svoju Octaviu ktoru ma rad sa ma na fore citit ze tam nepatri,lebo nema najbrutalnejsie sporotove auto.


----------



## Anuris

Ondro said:


> Tato fotka je svetlom a kompozicne lepsia nez 50% bannerov slovenska v archive. Ako mozeme ist na kvalitu a nie na kvantitu a mat jeden banner za 5 rokov, ktory po par dnoch Na prvej strane v archive pretlacia skyliny nejakych americkych miest a nikto sa o nas nedozvie alebo mat priemerny banner kazdy mesiac a spropagovat si krajinu, forum a forumerov. Ako prave ten pristup, ze sa frflalo a ze ked sa nasla fakt dobra fotka, tak sa nedopracovalo povolenia od Autora(keby mi niekto napisal, ze si chcce dat do hlavicky moju fotku, ktora by bola tak famozna ako tu vzbrane, tak by som jednoznacne nepovolil), bol dovod, preco sme dlhu dobu od zalozenia tohto threadu nemali ziaden banner. Ako naucte sa pracovat s tym, co mame.


Mozem sa spytat, ktore su to tie "famozne" tu vybrane fotky, za ktorych uverejnenie v zahlavi by sa ich autor asi musel hanbit? Aj ked si prelistujem archiv, vylucim z neho dva uplne prve bannery z pravekej historie tohto fora, superuspesne Concrete Mountains + 2 bannery poslane niekym na vlastnu past (Kosice a Petrzalka), tak vsetky ostatne zabodovali a stretli sa s priaznivou reakciou zahranicnych forumerov (dostali sa do Top 100... viacere do prvej 3... kde sa 6 z nich dodnes drzi). Nevidim teda dovod v zaujme obhajovania svojho navrhu (nikto ta za jeho odoslanie nelyncuje) zhadzovat kvality inych navrhov, ktore vopred presli nasim internym posudzovanim a neskor zaujali aj na medzinarodnej scene. 

Za posledne obdobie sme inak mali banner kazdy mesiac (v oktobri 2), dalsie su pripravene (niektore uz aj odsuhlasene), takze myslim, ze to s tym prilisnym preberanim a nepracovanim s tym, co mame k dispozicii, uz neplati....

Co sa tyka tych vyskoviek, tak neviem, ake vyskovky chcete poslat, kedze na Slovensku ziadne vyskovky mimo Bratislavy (kde to tiez nie je nic moc) nie su a spomedzi bratislavskych bannerov je v tomto ohlade v ponuke asi len tento dnes uz neaktualny zaber, ktory podla mna mnohe prirodno-vidiecko-hradne obrazky strcia s prehladom do vacku:










zdroj: http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/fotografie/91972/city-skyscrapers/?s=albums&id=2516
autor: Matt83 (Matej Kováč)
kontakt: [email protected]

Pripadne este mozno toto:


----------



## BrunoBA

jj predsalen je to SKYSCRAPERcity...dalsi by mal byt jednoznacne vyskovkovi a rozhodne po dostavani panoramacity ako wuane napisal


----------



## Anuris

Najlepsie by bolo poslat rovno banner aj so Zahou a Twin City, ale to sa zase dostavame do fantazijnej roviny, co by byt malo a mohlo a nie co je realne na stole v podobe prislusnej fotky orezanej do nalezitych rozmerov a disponujucej povolenim od autora.


----------



## jozefst

S tými bannermi to v poslednej dobe dosť "šúlame". Vďaka za to!


----------



## Ondro

Prepacte, trochu som sa zle vyjadril a vyznelo to zle. Ale kritiku "mohlo to byt lepsie" a "skoda tej kvality" si moze clovek dat za klobuk. Ja mam rad feedback a mam rad, ked mi poviete, co presne sa Vam nepaci. Takou kritikou sa nikto nezlepsi a nikam neposunie. Jasne, ospravedlnujem sa Anurisovi, dost tu pre ssc bannery robi a trochu moze mat pocit, zze som ho podviedol. Neboj, uz fotku bez suhlasu nepostnem, radsej dam prahu alebo zenevu, tam mam lepsie fotky  nechccem, aby to vyznelo ze frflrm. Inak ale ohladom "zohnal by sa lepsi zaber" ja ho nemam. Nebyvam v Trencine, nemam ho pofoteny zo vsetkych uhlov, iba z tych najpristupnejsich. Ake vam sa medze nekladu, predsa ak mate pocit, ze viete najst lepsiu fotku, tak podme sem s tym. Urcite to, ze teraz bol Trencin nezakazuje trencin v buducnosti, mozno si mesiac pockame, ale to by sme si aj tak pockali.

P.S. kedze pred tym, ako si sa tu toho ujal sa len diskutovalo a nicoho nedosiahlo, nesledoval som tento thread, len sem-tam som mozno pozeral, ale od vtedy, co bol jur ho sledujem, preto som ta obisiel.


----------



## Ayran

^^ nemas tu fotku v Raw formate ?


----------



## potkanX

ondro, mohol si sa ozvat, ukazal by som ti lepsie miesta, odkal sa da fotit 
henta strana hradu je menej fotogenicka, a musi sa fotit hentak rano, len potom mas kompletne mesto v tieni. 
a uteka ti tam horizont.


----------



## Anuris

Ondro: V pohode, nic sa nestalo. Ja nie som nejaky sef tohto vlakna, ktory by mal nieco odsuhlasovat, ale pre buducnost by vo vseobecnosti bolo fajn, keby sa tu bannery, ktore sa niekto chysta navrhnut, vzdy dopredu aspon ukazali a kazdy mal moznost sa k nim v pripade zaujmu ci uz kriticky alebo pochvalne vyjadrit.


----------



## Ondro

potkanX said:


> a uteka ti tam horizont.


Jj, vôbec som si nevšimol v ten deň, čo som ju robil. Až keď som to odoslal. Moja chyba. 


Ayran said:


> ^^ nemas tu fotku v Raw formate ?


mám?

Edit: z tohoto je to výrez
trenčín3 by michalkrištof, on Flickr


----------



## PosoniumAster

Ondro said:


> Co sa ti na tom nepaci? Inak jako cokolvek je tazke odfotit na tento rozmer, resp. Odfotit nie, ale orezat, toto je rozmer na skyliny, nie na krajinky a mesta(rozumej ulice z Pohladu ulice). Mam krajsie fotky trencina, bohuzial, vsetky su v takom formate, ze by na nich bud nic nebolo vidno po orezani alebo by sa nedali orezat. Tato fotka je svetlom a kompozicne lepsia nez 50% bannerov slovenska v archive. Ako mozeme ist na kvalitu a nie na kvantitu a mat jeden banner za 5 rokov, ktory po par dnoch Na prvej strane v archive pretlacia skyliny nejakych americkych miest a nikto sa o nas nedozvie alebo mat priemerny banner kazdy mesiac a spropagovat si krajinu, forum a forumerov. Ako prave ten pristup, ze sa frflalo a ze ked sa nasla fakt dobra fotka, tak sa nedopracovalo povolenia od Autora(keby mi niekto napisal, ze si chcce dat do hlavicky moju fotku, ktora by bola tak famozna ako tu vzbrane, tak by som jednoznacne nepovolil), bol dovod, preco sme dlhu dobu od zalozenia tohto threadu nemali ziaden banner. Ako naucte sa pracovat s tym, co mame.


Sorry, nechcel som sa ta dotknut. Chapem, ze je to zlozite najst dobru kompoziciu. Len sa mi zdaju niektore ine fotky, ktore tu vidam take efektnejsie, tak aby to kazdeho na prvy sup uputalo- farebnost atd.


----------



## Ayran

Ondro said:


> mám?
> 
> Edit: z tohoto je to výrez


chcel som len skusit ci v hdr viac nevynikne mesto, alebo cez photoshop kusa pridat shadow, ale moc contrastny obraz a uz vznika dost šumu skoda...


----------



## Ondro

Vždy tu bývali lepšie fotky. Akurát čo z toho, keď ich nikto do budúceho roku nenominovával.


----------



## Janci1982

Pridavam moj navrh na banner.










autor: Danubiana


----------



## KLEPETO

A čo by sme uviedli ako miesto? Hamuliakovo, keďže sa Danubiana nachádza v jeho katastri.


----------



## Wizzard

KLEPETO said:


> A čo by sme uviedli ako miesto? Hamuliakovo, keďže sa Danubiana nachádza v jeho katastri.


To nie je pravda, je to predsa v Čunove, teda v Bratislave. A inak, nič moc banner, myslím že veľký úspech by nemal.

edit: a vlastne fakt, máš pravdu, podľa OSM aj podľa ich stránky je to Hamuliakovo, to by ma nikdy nenapadlo...


----------



## zemepan

motooo said:


> Tak brutalizmus nema prilis vela fanusikov.  U nas by to zateplili, hodili na to nejaku marhulku, alebo savanu v ohni, takze radsej to zburat, ako to nejak dokrvavit rekonstrukciou.


Presne tak a je to často krát veľká škoda.

http://****yeahbrutalism.tumblr.com/archive :cheers: 

Edit: Tak keďže link obsahuje vulgarizmus treba si za hviezdičky doplniť jeden známi anglický začínajúci efkom.


----------



## Anuris

Dalsi banner budeme mat 15. 6.  Nakoniec to nie je ani Martin, ani BA, ale myslim, ze budete spokojni.  Kto je velmi zvedavy a nechce sa nechat prekvapit, tak TU je preview.

Zaroven som ziskal povolenia pre nasledovne dva bannery (+ este cakam na odpoved ohladne Mohyly):



















Ta Pribylina by myslim aj mohla ist ako dalsia...

K uvedenym bannerom mozno priratat tieto 3, ktore su taktiez odsuhlasene:




























A myslim, ze sa bude dat pouzit aj tento, na ktorom uz po novom svieti cely most (vid porovnanie s predoslou verziou):










Pripadne tento, ktory je uz ale vzhladom na absenciu Panorama City trochu neaktualny:










Tym padom mame bannery na posielanie minimalne do konca roka a v zalohe este stale zostavaju dalsie, ku ktorym sa mozno pokusit vybavit suhlas v buducnosti.


----------



## Ayran

^^ z tej poslednej foto je nejaka väčšia kopia ? bolo by to fajn ale chcelo by to lepšie orezať


----------



## Anuris

V takej podobe sme si to v minulosti odhlasovali. S inym orezanim sa vzhladom na rozmery originalnej foto (Matej Kovac ju ma na svojom webe) nejak velmi carovat neda, nieco som ale este skusil:










Kazdopadne, tento banner by som teraz neriesil. Ten s Mostom SNP dostal viacej hlasov a ten skylinovy ma 100% isty suhlas, takze tento je v sucasnosti v ramci BA az 3. v poradi...


----------



## eMKejx

Aaa zase slovensky banner, hoci je jesenny potesil. Je krasny.


----------



## vitacit

uz tam aj borci komentuju, ze slovensko je krajina najkrajsich bannerov))))


----------



## baleadasena

Úžasný banner!!


----------



## Anuris

Strbske Pleso zaparkovalo na 6. mieste.  Ja ho povazujem za este ovela krajsie ako to, ktore kedysi vyhralo v nasom hlasovani a som rad, ze sa opat pacilo aj ostatnym forumerom. Celkovo tak mame 8 bannerov v Top 100, co je nas vlastny novy rekord a na tak malu krajinu, ktora nema ziadny skutocny mrakodrap (rebricku pritom dominuju najma mrakodrapove skyliny), unikat - o to cennejsi, ze postupit do stovky je coraz narocnejsie (skore, s ktorym Bojnice kedysi vyskocili na 15. miesto, dnes staci iba na chvost poradia). Damy a pani, sme bannerovou velmocou (komentar pod Plesom), ktora ma najkrajsie bannery na fore (komentar pod Levocou).  










Latku sme si nasadili velmi vysoko, raz sa nasa seria skonci, ale svoju kozu nedame lacno a nejaky cas to este skusime potiahnut.  A aby bolo z coho vyberat, tak tu su dve dalsie Bratislavy od Mira Petraska (t. j. daju sa pouzit):










https://www.flickr.com/photos/theodevil/8650494563/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/theodevil/13128771833/sizes/l


----------



## Janci1982

rozhodne ta prva Bratislava


----------



## Wizzard

Aj z tohto by mohol byť dobrý banner (od pau-china)


----------



## wuane

^^ ako by si to rozumne orezal do baneroveho formatu?


----------



## Anuris

Po orezani by to bol kandidat na Flop 15. Ako update z vystavby PC je to super, aj ako samostatna fotografia to ma svoje kvality, ale na banner by sa to nehodilo ani v sirsom formate. S tym by sme nemohli konkurovat ani len dnesnemu Denveru, nieto skylinam z NYC, Chicaga, Toronta, Dubaja, Hong Kongu, Singapuru atd. Tie nase bannery su tak uspesne, pretoze su postavene na zaujimavom prirodno-historickom obsahu, farbach, kompozicii, napade... Budem sa opakovat, ale to je nieco, co jednak ocenia ludia z krajin s podobnymi prednostami (Stredna a Vychodna Europa) a zaroven to dokaze uputat aj forumerov z druheho konca sveta, pre ktorych je to zase urcita "exotika". Pri stavbe bannerov na vyskovkom obsahu mame len velmi obmedzene moznosti, s ktorymi navyse treba pracovat kreativne. Vybornym prikladom bol ten banner hradu zaramaveneho dvoma vezami na Karadzicovej. Da sa urobit aj skyline, ale vyzaduje si to dobry pohlad a ak ma byt naozaj stredobodom zaujmu tych nasich par chabych veziakov (bez hradu a inych dominant), tak tiez nocny kabatik. Napokon, aj pri spickovych clusteroch zo svetovych velkomiest sa fotografi pre zvysenie efektnosti velmi casto uchyluju prave k foteniu za tmy. 



Janci1982 said:


> rozhodne ta prva Bratislava


Z tych dvoch by som tiez vybral tu prvu.  A keby si ju mal porovnat aj s tym bannerom vyssie (v prispevku pod Lubovnianskym hradom)...?


----------



## Teapack

BA c. 2 nie je vyslovene zla, ale je to taky uplne standardny zaber, na kt. sa navyse biju stary a novy most. Mne osobne sa najviac paci tiez ta prva (z tych dvoch poslednych verzii) BA. Je dostatocne ostra (na rozdiel od tej pod Lubovnou, kt. je totalne rozmazana) a hrad nie je prepaleny - ma pekne vykreslene kontury, okna, detaily. Plus tie lode na Dunaji - najma ta v popredi, to je dalsia zaujimavost zvysujuca atraktivitu zaberu. :cheers: Urcite ma potencial - po Pribiline druha najlepsia.


----------



## ejo

tak dajme oba za sebou a uvidíme kto dostane viac hlasov 
enjoy 2 days of Bratislava alebo na Sobotu a Nedelu (Bratislava weekend)
môžeme byť prvý čo majú 2 dni po sebe fotku


----------



## Janci1982

Anuris said:


> Z tych dvoch by som tiez vybral tu prvu.  A keby si ju mal porovnat aj s tym bannerom vyssie (v prispevku pod Lubovnianskym hradom)...?


Ta pod Lubovnianskym hradom je uz moc "kriklava" od toho umeleho osvetlenia a nie je az tak ostra.

Cize ja by som zostal pri tej prvej co som oznacil.


----------



## Ondro

Tá pod Ľubovnianskym hradom je strašná. Sú tam:
-Zle nastavené farby - príliš do oranžova a dosť násilne to kričí, pričom tá druhá sa zdá byť oranžová od prírody - doslova - a tuto to skôr evokuje zaujímavý zámer, na tej pod Ľubovňou to evokuje zle nastavený foťák
-Prepálený dóm a hrad - nemal by byť, keďže to je stredobod fotky
-Je príliš tmavá - a autor sa ani nesnažil o HDR, potom tam sú prepaly
-Príliš veľký close-up - sú orezané odrazy na dunaji, čo robí druhú(druhú so starým mostom) fotku výnimočnou
-Neostrá - nie je vidno, čo je na nej
-Príliš málo objektov - tá fotka je prázdna. Nie je tam zaujímavá obloha, zaujímavé odrazy na Dunaji sú osekané, dva najdôležitejšie objekty sú prepálené, je príliš tmavá a príliš neostrá, aby som videl čo je po stranách a celý stred fotky je v podstate prázdny, čo robí tú fotku nesmierne nudnú.


----------



## Anuris

Nas pravdepodobne dalsi banner :banana::










Kedze Metropoly ho tu opat akosi zabudol ukazat, aby sa k nemu v predstihu dalo vyjadrit, tak by som tak chcel urobit aspon teraz... Taketo bannery je schopne ponuknut prakticky kazde mesto Slovenska bez toho, aby to im a krajine urobilo vyraznejsiu reklamu. Lentilkove a azda aj krajsie panelaky sa daju najst (nielen) v celej Vychodnej Europe a tych par doplnujucich veziciek spolu s useknutymi skridlovymi strechami v kriklavych farbach tiez. V skombinovanom podani na vyblednumtom obrazku to ani neuputa, ani sa to vacsine nebude prilis pacit. Skratka slabota a nuda. Nepochopim, preco je pre niekoho dolezitejsie za kazdu cenu prezentovat vlastne mesto, hoci aj nezaujimavym sposobom, ako budovanie pozitivneho imidzu "bannerovej velmoci s najkrajsimi bannermi" pre celu krajinu, co sa nam doteraz darilo. A pokial mi tak velmi zalezi na prezentacii Kosic, tak by som vyvinul maximalne usilie, aby som nasiel konkurencieschopny banner, ktory by som sa tu nebal/nehanbil ukazat, pretoze by som vedel, ze sa kvalitativne vyrovna ostatnym ponukanym obrazkom. Toho 2 a pol roka, ci kolko tu uz Metropoly deklaruje snahu poslat kosicky banner, na to hadam bolo dost casu. To, ze sa tu povedzme neobjavil ani len navrh napr. takej Trnavy ci Nitry a namiesto krajskych miest ide Svaty Jur alebo Pribylina nie je dosledkom ich zamernej ignoracie, ale absencie vhodnych obrazkov. Skratka sa hladi na kvalitu a nie na lokalitu. 

Metropoly moze mat pocit, ze kritizovany je len on a Kosice, hoci boli poza chrbat poslane aj ine bannery. Ja osobne som nebol nadseny ani z nedavnej Bratislavy alebo predtym Trencina. Ak som prave nebol v ramci tohto vlakna aktivny a nevyjadril sa alebo vo vseobecnosti nechcel inych odradzovat od vlastnej iniciativy tym, ze tu zdanlivo skritizujem akykolvek cudzi navrh, tak to na tom nic nemeni. Napokon, umiestnenie a skore jednotlivych poslanych bannerov hovori same za seba. To, com som sem dal na posudenie a nasledne sam poslal, resp. aj moje odhlasovane navrhy, ktore poslal niekto iny, isli vsetky do Top 100 (1 na prve miesto, 3 na druhe, jeden tretie, dalsie do TOP 10, TOP 20 a najhorsie do Top 50), neodkonzultovane samoiniciativy vzdy skoncili mimo... 

Ako dalsiu som poslal Pribylinu. Chcel som s nou pockat do jula, aby tam bol vacsi odstup od Strbskeho plesa, ale potom ako Metropoly poslal Kosice to stratilo zmysel a do augusta sa mi cakat nechcelo. Nech si Jan vyberie ci pouzije iba jeden alebo obidva a ak sa rozhodne pre tu druhu moznost, tak sa ukaze, ktory bude mat pozitivnejsi ohlas. A to este moze byt Metropoly rad, ze som tam Janovi nezostavil na vyber sirsiu ponuku...

Tu je mimochodom este novy navrh Gelnice aj s vlacikom:










Zdroj: http://www.railforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=85146


----------



## Janci1982

Tak ten banner Kosic ked bude mat 3 tak bude dobre..... Kosice su naozaj pekne mesto a je hriech, ze sa takto nici ich o obraz....


----------



## Velominati

Anuris said:


> Nas pravdepodobne dalsi banner :banana::


^^ this is too bad bro, don´t send it pls... 

this looks better (nice colors) :










:cheers:

and also this:










and this (if the picture was taken a bit better, I mean higher quality and cropped in different way)










5star banners


----------



## wuane

Ta Gelnica s vlakom je super. Priroda, architektura aj technika. :cheers:


----------



## Anuris

Ktory banner chcete poslat ako dalsi? Myslim, ze by to zase chcelo nieco urbannejsie, pricom po zohladneni kvality a suhlasov pripadaju do uvahy tieto dva obrazky:



















Ten nabrezny je stavka na istotu. Osobne by som to ale riskol a skusil to s tym druhym, cim by sme vyhoveli vsetkym, ktorym sa nase bannery zdaju byt malo mestske a chybaju im na nich "mrakodrapy". Zvlast po Pribyline a Strbskom plese by to bola z nasej strany necakana a svieza zmena. Sviezejsia ako hrad s katedralou. Ludia budu ale v konecnom dosledku hodnotit predovsetkym banner samotny a ten nabrezny je predsa len asi krajsi, takze ak si myslite, ze by mal ist ako dalsi prave on, tak pojde.


----------



## Anuris

Par Oravskych hradov:










http://postimg.org/delete/48kws6aps/ (link obsahuje originalnu fotku, presny zdroj som momentalne nevedel najst)










http://www.ephoto.sk/fotogaleria/kriticke-okienko/kriticke-okienko---3-tipy-pre-lepsiu-fotografiu/










http://www.visitslovakia.com/severostredne-slovensko-6/










http://cities.dev.livecms.biz/dg_as...akia/slovakia-orava-castle-header-923x322.jpg


Stale mam pocit, ze Oravsky hrad ma potencial na lepsi banner, problem je ale najst ten spravny obrazok v pouzitelnych rozmeroch. Napokon, aj vacsinu z vyssie prilozenych navrhov bolo treba umelo rozsirovat (myslim, ze som ale odviedol celkom dobru pracu a bez upozornenia si to len malokto vsimne ).


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Čo sa týka Bratislavy som za banner mestotovornej štrbavej panorámy.


----------



## Teapack

^^
^^
jednoznacne nabrezny zaber s lodkou - ked uz tu bola debata na temu chceme uspesny, nie hocijaky banner... Mestska "panorama" Bratislavy - to mozu byt podla tej fotky aj Kosice alebo hociktore ine mesto na svete, kedze tam absentuje nejaka poriadna dominanta.

A inac Oravsky hrad je paradny napad. K popisu by sa pridala pikoska, ze sa tam natacal Nosferatu, prvy hororovy film na svete a bolo by to teda dvojnasobne zaujimave. V tej suvislosti by mozno bodla bud cierno-biela fotografia - take nieco nie je pri SSC banneroch caste. Alebo klasika nocny zaber.

Pohral si sa s tym pekne, ocenujem. Z tych moznosti by som nevedel vybrat - asi 2 alebo 1. Alebo 3 alebo 4.  
Ja tiez skusim nieco pohladat a pripadne aj zmajstrovat.


----------



## ayoz

Mne sa ten bratislavský mestský nepáči. Nie je na ňom nič výrazné a bez urážky autora mi to príde len ako bordel.


----------



## Teapack

Tak som nieco len tak narychlo spatlal - ide len o motiv, scenu. (aby to nebola zbytocna robota).
Nosferatu:

Noc1:

Noc2:


----------



## Anuris

Zdrojova fotka druheho banneru zaujala aj mna a tiez som ju skusal rozsirit, ale kedze som mal pocit, ze to nie je ono a po stranach tym vznika privela hlucheho a nezaujimaveho priestoru, tak som to nakoniec ani nedokoncil. Treti mi tiez pripada byt taky utopeny uprostred nicoty (trochu to vyzera ako keby bol na to cierne pozadia skopirovany z ineho obrazku) a prvy ma sice nosferatovsku atmosferu, ale obrazok samotny sa mi nezda byt dostatocne zaujimavy, pricom krasa hradu na nom skor zanika ako vynika. Najlepsie bude asi este hladat dalej. Verim, ze pri pocte existujucich fotografii Oravskeho hradu sa da urcite najst nieco lepsie ako to, co tu bolo doteraz prezentovane. 

Ja som sa trochu skusal pohrat s dalsou Spanou dolinou a jednym novym Spisskym hradom (tentokrat nocnym a aj so Spisskou Kapitulou), ktory by sa podla mna v takomto podani _[doplnena alternativna a denna verzia]_ mohol v buducnosti kludne ukazat aj tretikrat:










http://www.ephoto.sk/sutaze/architektura-mesto-dedina/?photo=11325#photo_slide










http://www.viazanko.sk/galeria/krajina-mesto/?photo=4320










http://www.petrcunderlik.cz/spis-perla-slovenska/










http://img.ephoto.sk/data/users//2808/web/photos/a9009157c51bf1468f6b2a3a447b3ef81760c7a4.jpg


PS: A nehanbite sa este aj dalsi vyjadrit k vyberu bratislavskeho banneru.


----------



## baleadasena

Z bannerov Bratislavy som za ten nábrežný. :')


----------



## Qwert

Pokiaľ ide o bratislavský banner, tak ten s Dunajom je jednoznačne lepší. Ten výhľad z hradu je úplne chaotický pre niekoho, kto nepozná Bratislavu, aj keď asi Bratislavu viac vystihuje, no to predsa nechceme.


----------



## ejo

Dajte teraz prvý a potom o pár týždňov dáme opäť hrad.

Čierno-biely Oravský hrad je krásny. zaujímavý tuším tu ešte nik nemal čierno-bielu fotku. 
Š. dolina je čarovná ako vždy.


----------



## wuane

Ja by som to s tou Bratislavou, ani rychlo s dalsim bannerom nesilil, ale ak musi ist BA tak radsej druhy. Na tom prvom fakt nic nie je, okrem slusnych farieb. Druhy je klasika sice, ale dobra kompozicia, farby a tri zname dominanty...


----------



## Anuris

Nabrezny banner odoslany (ocakavam, ze Jan ho aj tak zaradi az na august) v mierne upgradnutej verzii - schvalne, ako rychlo si vsimnete, co sa zmenilo :










Druhy zostava v zasobe pre pripadne buduce pouzitie. Ako urbannejsia vypln medzi prirodno-historicky ladenymi obrazkami este mozno pride vhod. Ja mu celkom verim – viac ako povedzme Liptovskej Mare, ktora je sice velmi pekna, ale pocitam, ze za svoj minimalizmus uz z principu pozbiera mnoho najnizsich hodnoteni. A takych bannerov mame viacero...Ta skyline sice v nabitej bratislavskej konkurencii nikdy nepatrila medzi mojich favoritov, ale s tym ako sa uz ine bannery pouzili (a dalsie sa pouzit nemohli) som jej postupne prisiel na chut. Je to naozaj postavene hlavne na farbach (nejde sa tam vsak aj minimalne jedna viditelna dominanta v podobe najkrajsej a najvyssej budovy SR), ale to viac-menej platilo aj pre uspesnu MonteKarlovu Ves v plamenoch. Bratislava to uz nielenze moze ale aj by mala skusat aj s menej klasickymi pohladmi, obzvlast potom, ako sa na najblizsom banneri konecne odprezentuje aj Most SNP. Myslim, ze ta nasa strbavo-chaoticka panorama mesta je napriek jej negativam omoho lepsia ako napr. toto nedavne Tokio, ktore ludia hodnotili velmi priaznivo. Ale samozrejme, mozem sa vo svojom odhade aj mylit.


----------



## ejo

^^ suvisle osvetlenie pesej casti mosta nad lodou. Na prvom nesvieti na upravenom uz ano. 

Co dostanem?


----------



## Anuris

Uznanie od Baracka...


----------



## Anuris

Bratislava pojde stvrteho augusta. A nieco pre wuaneho :










Zdroj: http://www.slovakwines.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/modra.vinohrady.jpg


----------



## wuane

^^ tu fotku poznam, je ale lepsia v neorezanej verzii, kedy vystihuje charakter regionu, pohlad cez vinice na vedutu Modry. Takto sa podstata tej fotografie vyreze. 

Takze pojdem prikladom a nebudem presadzovat na silu moje mesto len aby islo moje mesto.:lol: Tym vsak nechcem povedat ze by z Modry nebol pekny banner, nieco na sposob Sv.Jura si viem predstavit.


----------



## ejo

A už je to tu, toľko sme na ňu čakali Bratislavaaa


----------



## jozefst

Ten dnešný (4. 8. 2015) banner je pekný, dúfam, že tam raz bude aj Bratislava . Teraz vážne, naozaj sa vydaril, pekná práca!!!


----------



## vitacit

no mam pocit, ze dnesny banner prebije prve pluto)))


----------



## Ayran

haha zabila ma hlaška ze sky porn


----------



## Wizzard

Až sa divím, veď takéto podobné bannery sme tu už mali, nie?


----------



## Anuris

ejo said:


> A už je to tu, toľko sme na ňu čakali Bratislavaaa


Basnicka nebude? 



vitacit said:


> no mam pocit, ze dnesny banner prebije prve pluto)))


Pluto je taky nadhodnoteny ulet, ktory zbieral body hlavne za to, ze sa akoze jedna o Pluto. Jeho aktualnemu skore sa da len velmi tazko konkurovat, takze prve miesto nam v podstate naisto zase ujde, ale na to druhe by to vypalit mohlo. A prekonat Buenos Aires, ktore bolo niekolko mesiacov na spici + vsetky dalsie bannery by bol tiez super vysledok. Okrem ineho by to znamenalo mat v Top 100 naraz rekordnych 9 bannerov a 4 Bratislavy. 



Wizzard said:


> Až sa divím, veď takéto podobné bannery sme tu už mali, nie?


Takyto pohlad z brehu a s Mostom SNP este nie. Most SNP celkovo na banneri  doteraz nebol (ak nepocitam mini zhluk pixelov niekde uplne v pozadi), preto som mu aj venoval popisok.


----------



## ejo

^^
Stojí hrad, 
biely hrad.
Pod ním tečie Dunaj.
S katedrálou tvoria pár
sleduje ich UFO. 
S netozlučnou trojkou
sa pýši každý "svojkou".
Kto spoznáva ju 
našu krásnu Bratislavu.

snaha bola


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Myslim ze Pluto by sa dalo lahko prekonat -staci naretusovat bratislavsky hrad a ufo na Pluto a je to.


----------



## Anuris

Pluto odolalo, ale Bratislava sa mu nakoniec velmi priblizila. Vyborne skore, priaznive a pocetne komentare a aj vyssi pocet hlasov ako byva v poslednom case a pri nasich banneroch bezne. Dokonca sa vynimocne nikto nestazoval ani na absenciu mrakodrapov.  Myslim, ze tento banner pojde v stopach Vianocnej BA a v stovke sa udrzi velmi dlhu dobu, pricom s jeho komfortnym naskom pred dalsimi obrazkami by ani to druhe miesto nemal vypratat tak rychlo. :cheers:


----------



## peterthegreat

Michal.B.Kovac said:


> Myslim ze Pluto by sa dalo lahko prekonat -staci naretusovat bratislavsky hrad a ufo na Pluto a je to.


alebo vsetci ti, ktori sme tu este nehlasovali za Pluto, rychlo zahlasujeme s pouzitim taktiky a dame len jeden bod... a mozno sa zadari... ked na to prave pozeram, tak Pluto po mojom hlasovani ma uz len 4,57  BTS si stale aj napriek nejakym desiatkam novych hlasov drzi 4,54 :nuts:


----------



## Anuris

Ak uvedeny banner nie je objektivne na jednu hviezdicku alebo aspon prislusnemu cloveku fakt nesadne, tak tejto strategie moc fanusik nie som. Potom sa stovka meni v arenu klikacich vojen medzi priaznivcami roznych bannerov a doplacaju na to vsetci, vratane nas. 

Kazdopadne, rozdiel sa zmensuje (BA aktualne dokonca stupla)...


----------



## Teapack

^^ umelcova predstava ktora s realitou nema nic spolocne (keby to aspon bol zaber z New Horizons, ale ani tolko) o vesmirnom telese z kategorie mimoplanetarnych je na prvom mieste fora o architekture. To je blbe. A len vdaka tym so samotnym obrazkom absolutne nesuviciacim suvislostiam je vobec na 1. mieste. 
Blavacky banner ma na to, aby Pluto poslal do jazzu, snad sa to podari, drzim palce. :cheers:


----------



## PopradiQ

No blbe je aj to, ze sa na banneroch objavuju mesta, ktore mrakodrap nebudu mat ani o sto rokov... ved v nazve je skyscraper né?
S Plutom suhlasim, mrakodrap tam nie je... alebo tam je néňi?


----------



## Anuris

Teapack said:


> ^^ umelcova predstava ktora s realitou nema nic spolocne (keby to aspon bol zaber z New Horizons, ale ani tolko) o vesmirnom telese z kategorie mimoplanetarnych je na prvom mieste fora o architekture. To je blbe. A len vdaka tym so samotnym obrazkom absolutne nesuviciacim suvislostiam je vobec na 1. mieste.
> Blavacky banner ma na to, aby Pluto poslal do jazzu, snad sa to podari, drzim palce. :cheers:


V zahlavi sa uz behom historie tohto fora vystriedali rozne bannery, napr. starwarsacky Coruscant a este aj ovela vacsie a skaredsie ulety. SSC ma aj vedecke, spolocensko-politicke a ine subfora, kde sa diskutuje o aktualnom diani, svojho casu tu bol banner Marsu zo snimok od sondy Curiosity, takze aj fiktivny obrazok Pluta (ktory vyzera lepsie ako banner zo skutocneho obrazku Marsu) pri prilezitosti obletu New Horizons dokazem akceptovat. Skor mi pri podobnych banneroch vadi to euforicke hlasovanie a neobjektivne vysoke hodnotenia. Je ale zbytocne viest proti Plutu nejaku kampan s cielom vytlacit BA na prve miesto. Pocet hlasov svedci o tom, ze Pluto oslovilo vyse dvakrat tolku ludi a to je skratka fakt, ktory treba respektovat. Nehovoriac o tom, ze ked priaznivci Pluta rovnako zacnu hromadne davat minimalne hodnotenia Bratislave, tak ju zachvilu zhodia aj z toho druheho miesta. Evidentne sa to uz aj deje. Pluto je aktualne na 4.56 a BA ma uz len 4.46. Prirastok hlasov ale moc velky nebol (momentalne 527), takze je jasne, ze sa uz rozbehla antikampan - bud zo strany fanusikov Pluta, Buenos Aires alebo skratka len antibratislavskych haterov ala diskuter nado mnou (vid komentare pod bannerom). Vysledkom tychto klikacich vojen je nakoniec vzdy vyrazne znizene skore u vsetkych zaangazovanych bannerov, z coho potom profituju najma buduce obrazky, ktore sa mozu lahsie dostat na vrchol.


----------



## Teapack

Bohuzial bezna prax na SSC - znovu BA s paru hlasmi vyrazne stratila... Aj ked aj ja som slovenskym bannerom parkrat pomahal vyssie - snazil som sa len tym, ze som banneru, kt. by u mna tak ci onak dostal nanajvys 3* -a kt. bol len o stotinku pred slovenskym- dal len jednu *.
Ale to Pluto -pardon- "Pluto"... "Skutocny" Coruscant aj realny zaber z Marsu - obe sa mne osobne pacia a je to mile sprestrenie, ale ten hype okolo Pluta a k tomu 150 bodov zo 100 moznych pre kvazi zaber z neho, ktory navyse nie je nicim zaujimavy... Tam nemam pochopenie. hno:
Skoda no 4,57 vs. 4,55 bolo tesne, ale aj tak dobry vysledok! :applause:


----------



## KLEPETO

Jééééj, Gelnica.


----------



## Ayran

zaujimave :lol:


----------



## ejo

Cez Gelnicu bezi vlacik, 
nevypusti ani mracik. 
Kazdy len sa cuduje, 
co sa stalo a kde je?
Je to chyba strojvodcu, 
neprilozil viac koksu.


----------



## Ondro

Tá Gelnica je prvotriedna. 


ejo said:


> ^^
> Stojí hrad,
> biely hrad.
> Pod ním tečie Dunaj.
> S katedrálou tvoria pár
> sleduje ich UFO.
> S netozlučnou trojkou
> sa pýši každý "svojkou".
> Kto spoznáva ju
> našu krásnu Bratislavu.
> 
> snaha bola


Možem tiež skúsiť?

Biely hrad na kopci stojí, 
pod kopcom sa Dunaj rojí,
Martin z brehu sleduje,
loď, čo prúdom putuje.
Nad loďou tam silný most,
stojí autám pre radosť.
I na moste nastálo,
UFO zaparkovalo.
Je to veru kráska plavá,
naša milá Bratislava.


----------



## ejo

^^ jasne ze mozes. Ked raz zomriem ostane tu po mne tradicia :lol:

Mozno by som dal namiesto zaparkovalo - pristalo. Ide ti to super akoby sme boli rodina.


----------



## motooo

Takze Ejov Kubin. :lol:
Ten banner vzdy tak potesi ked na to clovek zabudne ze ma byt a zrazu sa tam objavi. Gelnica super.


----------



## KLEPETO

ejo said:


> Cez Gelnicu bezi vlacik,
> nevypusti ani mracik.


To je logické. Tieto mašiny už majú inštalovaný warpový pohon.


----------



## Amrafel

Najslávnejší deň Gelnice v tomto desaťročí :lol:


----------



## Ayran

KLEPETO said:


> To je logické. Tieto mašiny už majú inštalovaný warpový pohon.


sa smeješ ale už natom robia :shifty:


----------



## Teapack

"Mat takyto banner je take slovenske..." :lol: Nie, nemyslim to zle - taketo bannery nema nikto! :cheers:


----------



## Anuris

Tak Gelnica nenadviazala na predosle uspechy (vcera mala na konci dna skore 3.95 a cca 300 hlasov), ale kedze to najlepsie z toho, co bolo v ponuke, sme uz odoslali, tak sa nieco podobne dalo cakat. V podstate sa i tak stale jedna o nadpriemerny vysledok, ktoreho najpozitivnejsou strankou je tunajsia spokojnost s vyberom. O uspechu by ale bolo mozne hovorit v pripade vacsieho poctu hlasov a hodnotenia zacinajuceho cislicou 4... Zo zostavajucich navrhov v tomto ohlade davam najvacsie sance skyline Bratislavy a nocnemu Spisskemu hradu (pokial k nemu bude suhlas). Aby sme sa ale stale neopakovali, tak najblizsie by to mozno mohla skusit Liptovska Mara, hoci pri nej ocakavam skor vysledok na urovni Gelnice.

Ad historicka Moskva – originalny banner. Nieco podobne uz ma v minulosti tiez napadlo, ale v tomto pripade to niekto aj uspesne zrealizoval - efektnejsie ako by to bolo mozne s hociktorym so slovenskych miest.

*Edit:* Tak mozno mi to vnukol Klepeto alebo je to priklad tzv. multiple discovery :



KLEPETO said:


> fowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> + bonus panoráma z hradného kopca - rok *1958* - tu aj v plnom rozlíšení pre kožmekerov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super, máme ďalší materiál pre banner. :lol:
> Ešte by mohol niekto urobiť záber z rovnakého miesta na porovnanie s prítomnosťou.
Click to expand...


----------



## Qwert

Podľa mňa ak historickú fotku Bratislavy, tak radšej niečo s hradom. Tento pohľad z hradu je síce pre našinca zaujímavý, ale pre medzinárodné publikum je to o ničom. Možno by sa ale našlo aj nejaké iné mesto, ktorého historická fotografia by bola zaujímavá.


----------



## Janci1982

Ja by som do historickych fotografii vobec nesiel, ako uz spomenul Qwert, tak pre ludi z Ba by to mohlo byt zaujimave, ale toto je medzinarodne forum a vacsina ludi co navstevuje tuto stranku v zivote v BA nebola, cize neuvidi ten kontrast so sucasnostou.


----------



## Anuris

Nic historicke nie je na programe dna. Ja som len v suvislosti s netradicnym moskovskym bannerom skonstatoval, ze podobny napad sa uz zrodil aj v ramci slovenskej sekcie, ale ze by bolo problematicke to zrealizovat v dostatocne atraktivnej forme (tak ako sa to podarilo s Moskvou).  Aktualny banner pre dalsi mesiac, ktory mozete pripomienkovat alebo k nemu navrhnut alternativu, je tento:


----------



## Janci1982

podla mna sa moc nehodi na toto forum... predsa to ma byt o mrakodrapoch, a ked ich uz nemame tak aspon nieco co sa k tomu priblizuje, alebo v svojej dobe vystavby boli unikatne a dodnes su impozantne...


----------



## Juraj9

Dvojposchodovy skyscraper :lol: Ale inak nadherna fotka :cheers:


----------



## Anuris

Dnes si skusim zaversovat aj ja... 

_Na Liptove veza stoji,
oblecena v bielom kroji.
A tam za nou v pozadi,
sniezik je na pohori.

Stoji veza osamela,
vedla Mary tyci sa,
je to pycha prevelika
a kazdemu paci sa._


----------



## ejo

Aj ja mam 

Biele mury tisko stoja, 
nacuvaju zvukom "mora". 
Ako vlnky clapkaju, 
ked do murov vrazaju. 
Sama stoji pozera
do hladiny jazera. 
Pozera na stare mury
jak medzi nimi voda prudi. 
Je to kraska obrovska
modra Mara liptovska.


----------



## ejo

Janci1982 said:


> podla mna sa moc nehodi na toto forum... predsa to ma byt o mrakodrapoch, a ked ich uz nemame tak aspon nieco co sa k tomu priblizuje, alebo v svojej dobe vystavby boli unikatne a dodnes su impozantne...


Ako pre koho. Pre takeho potapaca ktory sa pozrie z dna Mary je to 45m po hladinu prirataj vezu ak to ma cca 50-55m. mali sa Ti?


----------



## ayoz

čo ja viem... ALe povedzme, že minimalizmus je moderný, takže môže byť


----------



## BrunoBA

v celku divne ze slovensko tu ma mam pocit viac bannerov nez japonsko alebo cina


----------



## Anuris

^^ Za posledneho pol roka ano, ale celkovo nie. A napr. vo februari mali Japonci 5 bannerov. Rovnako tak mala teraz v priebehu mesiaca 4 bannery aj Bosna a dalsi je uz navrhnuty. My momentalne patrime k tym najaktivnejsim, ale mame to pekne rozvrhnute po jednom banneri mesacne a hlavne si stale vcelku drzime aj kvalitu. Mara sa sice medzi najlepsie obrazky nedostala, ale pri jej minimalizme mozno vysledok, ktory dosiahla, i tak povazovat za uspokojivy (na konci dna mala pri 326 hlasoch skore 3.86). Ambiciou do buducnosti je ale sa do stovky opat dostat, a preto by som aj ako kontrast k poslednym dvom bannerom v novembri poslal Bratislavu s veziakmi. A nasledne v decembri vysvieteny Spissky hrad (uz nanho mame suhlas), ktory sa do toho vianocneho obdobia podla mna perfektne hodi. Verim, ze minimalne jeden z tychto obrazkov, ak nie oba, bude zase tak uspesny ako bannery pred Gelnicou.


----------



## ejo

Niekedy sa dari a niekedy nie a treba povedat ze nie su vobec skarede vo velkej konkurencii. Ani tam nejdu ziadne smejdy ako mal naposledy Londyn. Pri konkurencii ako su stary USA, Dubaj a zapadne krajiny plus Polsko sa Slovensko umiestnuje velmi dobre. Okrem toho sa posielaju fotografie z celej krajiny a nie len hlavne mesto ako je to v pripade napr CR a Madarska. 
Keby nemal Anuris tohto konicka tak sme asi len na 2 fotografiach. Nuz ale raz ked bude Qwert-os stary a nevladny a nebude uz vladat klikat ani len jednym prstom tak ho Anuris zastupi.


----------



## jozefst

Kosko, Bratislava opať. To už toto fórum fakt klesá na ú rovni. Pokus o vtip. Som tomuto banneru samozrejme rád! Vďaka!!!


----------



## KLEPETO

Hurá. Mesto Mieru. :lol:


----------



## ejo

^^
S dnesnym/vcerajsim dnom to je pravda.


----------



## Moravak

Super banner.


----------



## eMKejx

*to je dnes banner*

eMKejx


> ako slovak by som mal dat 6 hviezd? kde tu 15 storocie, vedla neho 21. storocie. Bratislava - mesto bez tvare


----------



## Anuris

Nebolo by to ono, keby sa nejaky Slovak pod bratislavskym bannerom nestazoval, aka je Bratislava o nicom... 

Navyse:



> please use english only, foreign comments can be deleted


----------



## Anuris

Len tesne a nakratko, ale predsa sme spat...


----------



## Ayran

nedame ešte raz poprad na novo nafotene ?  taky vianocny


----------



## alien

super fotka, ale to radsej keby taka bola s nejakou dedinkou a nie panelakmi


----------



## ayoz

Paneláky uprostred lúky a s Tatrami v pozadí... podľa mňa je to skvelé 

A mám tu nejaké BB. Ak sa na nejakom zhodneme, tak by som napísal autorovi či ho môžeme použiť, ale nemyslím si, že by to bol problém.

*1.)*










*2.)*










*3.)*










*4.)*










*5.)*










*6.)*


----------



## Andy486

^^ ten Poprad s Tatrami vyššie je krásna fotka, pekne orezať do potrebného formátu, na banner ideálne :cheers:


----------



## baleadasena

Pri Banskej Bystrici - za mňa číslo 5


----------



## Anuris

Z bystrickych sa aj mne najviac pozdava c. 5, ku kvalite a obsahu ostatnych obrazkov mam rozne vyhrady... Skusal som to este roztiahanut po stranach, a tym zamedzit orezu vezi:










Poprad s Tatrami som upravil do prislusnych rozmerov... Predosly banner tento pohlad zuzitkoval lepsie. Mal peknu zimnu atmosferu, hory na nom boli monumentalnejsie a panelaky naopak nenapadnejsie (posobili dojmom atraktivneho horskeho mestecka/lyziarskeho strediska, a nie skaredeho socialistickeho sidliska.) Plus tento obrazok ma aj trochu problemy s kompoziciou - budovy pod horami nie su vycentrovane a ich spodna linia nie je zarovnana. Najma vdaka hornej polovici obrazku je to ale stale lepsie nez znacna cast toho, co sa bezne objavuje v zahlavi.










Ak by vam to vsak nevadilo, tak v suvislosti s nadchazajucim vianocnym obdobim by som chcel v priebehu tohto tyzdna poslat nocny Spissky hrad s katedralou:










Na januar som mal v plane poslat pre zmenu zimny Lubovniansky hrad, na ktory mame uz vyse roka tiez suhlas:


----------



## ayoz

Tak v BB je to celkom náročné prispôsobiť šíre banneru, keďže sú tam nízke budovy okrem 4 veží a Europy, navyše námestie je dlhé a úzke a ide dolu kopcom  Ale prípadne sem možem dať celé fotky, lebo ani ja som nebol veľmi spokojný s tým, že som musel väčšinou niečo odrezať.


----------



## Anuris

Originalne fotky som si nasiel, ale zda sa mi, ze tam nic vhodne do banneroveho formatu nebolo. Tento problem sa pritom tyka aj inych slovenskych miest - bud chybaju kvalitne fotky alebo sice su, ale atraktivny banner sa z nich urobit neda.

Napr. v minulosti som nasiel viacero krasnych fotiek Kremnice, ale ani jedna neumoznuje preniest to tamojsie svahovite namestie s dvomi vysokymi vezami nad nim do bannerovych rozmerov...

http://www.dusekarpat.cz/slovensko/kremnica/
http://www.stanleyhladky.com/slovenske-pamiatky
http://www.ivancillik.eu/53135-kremnica-stefanikovo-namestie

Tu su zase pekne fotky Trencina, v bannerovej podobe ma vsak tiez neoslovila ani jedna...

http://www.stanleyhladky.com/trencin


Aby som sa ale este vratil k tej BB, tak najlepsie z predoslych navrhov boli podla mna tieto:


----------



## Ayran

nejaky vianočny by to chcelo


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Z tej BB 5. banner z ayozoveho vyberu je super! (ale radsej ten po Anurisovej uprave s celymi vezickami)


----------



## Anuris

Urobil som rychlo prieskum, ci nenajdem nieco vianocnejsie ako ten Spissky hrad... Natrafil som na tento obrazok Trencina, s ktorym som sa vzapati trochu pohrajkal a tu je vysledok:










Povolenie k jeho pripadnemu pouzitiu by ale musel ziskat niekto, kto je registrovany na Panoramiu...


----------



## Ondro

č.5 s celými vežičkami. Aj 6 je použiteľný. Tie predošlé - námestie sa mi nepáči, tá celková panoráma je pekná, ale obávam sa, že trochu malá. Tiež som oproti Popradu.


----------



## kapibara

Anuris, posli to tam do radu jedno za druhym. Velmi pekny vyber si nam ponukol. Jedno lepsie ako druhe. 

Co sa tyka BB, tak mne sa viac paci obrazok 2 ( alebo aj 1) 
co sa tyka Trencina, na prvy pohlad som myslela, ze je to nejaka kolaz.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

kapibara said:


> Anuris, posli to tam do radu jedno za druhym. Velmi pekny vyber si nam ponukol. Jedno lepsie ako druhe.
> 
> Co sa tyka BB, tak mne sa viac paci obrazok 2 ( alebo aj 1)
> co sa tyka Trencina, na prvy pohlad som myslela, ze je to nejaka kolaz.


Mne sa tiez paci 2jka. Trencin mi pripada trochu zmetocny vacsia cast fotky je tmava a hrad utopeny niekde vzadu.

Inak to co postol Anuris su pekne bannery okrem Popradu, ktory by bol pekny keby bol vycentrovany.


----------



## Teapack

Ja si myslim, ze ten zasnezeny Trencin s kostolom, stromcekom a celkovo netradicnou kolazovito posobiacou koncepciou panoramy je velmi zaujimavy a na vianoce viac nez vhodny! :thumbsup:


----------



## skyroman

bystrica č. 5


----------



## kapibara

k dnesnemu banneru. 
precitajte si 3 komentare od forumera erbse. Ja tu mam vazny zachvat smiechu. :lol:


----------



## Strummer

Ten hangar je uzasny...


----------



## bystrican

aj ja dávam B.Bystrica c 5


----------



## ejo

Na tej BB c.5 su len3 palicky co je na tom to uz potom aj Lucenec moze ist co ste tu kritizovali v minulosti. Mne sa paci c.2 a aj 1 tam je vidiet vezu aj mesto.


----------



## Ondro

Tu ide o kompozíciu a technické prevedenie. Lučenec takú kompozíciu a prevedenie nemal. Ak máš lučenec tak kompozične a technicky zváldnutý, tak ho daj sem. Č. 2 je kompozične na tom zle.


----------



## skyroman

skoda ze nepouzitelne na banner


----------



## zepp

nepouzitelne, ale na facebooku momentalne koluje aj tato fotka od toho isteho autora, s vacsim potencialom. Za urcitych okolnosti by z nej mohol byt celkom kvalitny banner.


----------



## Ayran

vyretušujem tu muchu hore v pravo a bude fajn


----------



## Ondro

Nie je to vrana? 
Každopádne, ja mám z toho zmiešané pocity, nie je zlá, ale tá vignetácia sa mi vôbec nepáči.


----------



## zepp

Ondro said:


> Nie je to vrana?
> Každopádne, ja mám z toho zmiešané pocity, nie je zlá, ale tá vignetácia sa mi vôbec nepáči.


fotku by bolo dobre ziskat v originalnej verzii a samozrejme so suhlasom autora na neskorsiu upravu vo vhodnom softvery. retusovat to v povodnej verzii nema velmi vyznam.


----------



## skyroman

zepp said:


> nepouzitelne, ale na facebooku momentalne koluje aj tato fotka od toho isteho autora, s vacsim potencialom. Za urcitych okolnosti by z nej mohol byt celkom kvalitny banner.


pekne !


----------



## Ayran

aj vam neukazuje nazvy miest ? mne uz druhy banner neukazalo nazov


----------



## Qwert

Podľa mňa je to konečne prvá použiteľná fotka z Košíc a nie len to, myslím si, že by mala úspech. Možno by to bolo lepšie bez tej vrany a vignetácie, ale to sú detaily.

Názvy miest neukazuje ani mne.


----------



## didinko

Qwert said:


> Podľa mňa je to konečne prvá použiteľná fotka z Košíc a nie len to, myslím si, že by mala úspech. Možno by to bolo lepšie bez tej vrany a vignetácie, ale to sú detaily.
> 
> Názvy miest neukazuje ani mne.


Košice bez vrany niesú Košice. :lol:


----------



## skyroman

^^ vieme poriesit ten banner?


----------



## Janci1982

^^Vies aky je rozdiel medzi poriesit a vyriesit?

ak nie tak taky isty ako posrat a vysrat:lol:


----------



## Ayran

zaujimavy banner dnes heh


----------



## GordonBennett

Prečo?? :dunno:


----------



## KLEPETO

To tam mohli dať tí exoti radšej selfí Merkelovej s nejakým inžinierom z Afganistanu.


----------



## Anuris

Bola v ponuke spolu s inymi "chutovkami", ale Jan sa rozhodol vybrat toho Kima, ktory sa mu zdal najmenej kontroverzny a zaroven relativne najvtipnejsi...



il fenomeno said:


> OFFIZIELLE BANNER 2015 ABSTIMMUNG
> 
> 
> 1. BÄLLE BANNER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. GERMANY 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. BEHEAD THOSE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. ZIEGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. WANNA COOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. NOKO WUNDERBAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. GERMANY ALCOHOL PORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. NEVER FLY ALONE





IThomas said:


> My proposals :cheers:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

:cheers:


----------



## jozefst

Štvrtý banner s Hennesom (maskot 1. FC Köln) a Antony Modestom je vydarený. Tu je k tomu niečo viacej:
http://www.rp-online.de/sport/fussb...t-sich-selbst-hennes-verbot-auf-aid-1.5179971

Ale aby som nezabudol na dnešný banner Spišského hradu, dobrá práca!


----------



## eMKejx

jupiii Spissky hrad


----------



## Zolohoj

Tak to ma dnes prekvapilo, príjemne. :-o


----------



## Anuris

baleadasena said:


> Ked uz mame dnes tu Bansku Bystricu, mohli by sme o par mesiacov skusit nieco ine (trebars Bansku Stiavnicu, Bardejov, alebo tak). Ako to je s povoleniami na ostatne bannery, ktore tu uz koluju?


Pouzit sa mozu tie bannery, ktorych autori nam uz v minulosti udelili povolenie na nejaky iny obrazok. Konkretne Bardejov, Most Apollo, Hodzko, Martin od miestneho forumera a asi aj vecerna panorama Bratislavy... 

Inak, Banska Bystrica so skore 4.29 a okolo 320 hlasmi kratkodobo vyskocila na 3. meisto. Mozno bola dokonca chvilu aj na druhej priecke, ale pokial ano, tak som to prepasol (pozeral som to az hodinu po polnoci). Behom dalsich dvoch dni ale prudko klesla na 4.08 a zo stovky uplne vypadla.


----------



## baleadasena

Anuris said:


> Pouzit sa mozu tie bannery, ktorych autori nam uz v minulosti udelili povolenie na nejaky iny obrazok. Konkretne Bardejov, Most Apollo, Hodzko, Martin od miestneho forumera a asi aj vecerna panorama Bratislavy...
> 
> Inak, Banska Bystrica so skore 4.29 a okolo 320 hlasmi kratkodobo vyskocila na 3. meisto. Mozno bola dokonca chvilu aj na druhej priecke, ale pokial ano, tak som to prepasol (pozeral som to az hodinu po polnoci). Behom dalsich dvoch dni ale prudko klesla na 4.08 a zo stovky uplne vypadla.


Celkom ma to mrzí, že dopadla s takým nízkym skóre; ten banner bol naozaj pekný.
Z toho zoznamu bannerov, ktorý si sem nejaký čas dozadu hádzal sa mne osobne najviac pozdáva Špania Dolina alebo aj Štiavnická Kalvária, keď už som spomenula, že by sme mohli skúsiť aj Štiavnicu (síce ten výrez je taký zvláštny).

+ nie som si istá, či za tú dobu sme náhodou Španiu Dolinu už mali


Anuris said:


> http://www.leteckezabery.eu/letecke-zabery-slovenska/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.ephoto.sk/data/users//2808/web/photos/a9009157c51bf1468f6b2a3a447b3ef81760c7a4.jpg


----------



## Janci1982

Super banner dnes. Uz len za tu odvahu a odhodlanie ludi 5/5.


----------



## jozefst

Pozerám, že dnešný banner Milána (11.2.2017) má, čo sa týka výškových budov podobnú panorámu ako Bratislava.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Pred par dnami bol Reykjavik, a kedze som sa prave z neho vratil, tak ponukam jednu kompozicnu ako banner. Ide cisto o skyline, mobilova fotka bez vacsej kavlity a uprav.


----------



## BrunoBA

dnesny banner nas sa mi moc nepaci priznam sa


----------



## baleadasena

Banner, vyzerá to tak, poslal niekto z úplne inej časti fóra, ale poteší. Už by sme sa inak mohli aj my zobudiť a niečo vybrať.


----------



## jozefst

Dnešný bratislavský banner pekná práca. Dobre kompozične zladené a iný pohľad na mesto s využitím jednej z jeho dominánt. Slovensko tu má mimochodom dosť často bannery, tak vďaka všetkým za to, ktorí s týmto súvisia!


----------



## Ayran

ani mne sa moc nepači  vyzera ako zo 70 tych rokov


----------



## Ondro

Má pekné farby, ale to je všetko. Je to taký štandardný pohľad z Hradu, pričom mám pocit, že odtial existujú aj lepšie výhľady bez tých stromov zakrývajúcich časť Apolla. Zároveň pohľad na Petržalku nie je ničím zaujímavý, okrem tých dvoch mostov. Ako fotka je na 3,5/5, ale voľba skyline je nič-moc(hlavne, keď máme v BA lepšie), príliš sa mi nepáči.


----------



## jozefst

Kompozične je spravený pekne, to čo je na ňom vyfotené, najmä Petržalka, tak to už s krásou nemá nič spoločné.


----------



## Ondro

Ale má. Krásny je západ Slnka na pobreží a la Azúrové pobrežie, za kopčeky ako na Morave alebo v Toskánsku, krásny je západ Slnka za historické mesto, západ Slnka za komunistické paneláky úplne zabíja západ Slnka. Takýto výrok je proste lož a neznalosť, čo to kompozícia je. Tá nie je len o zlatom reze a vodorovnom horizonte, pri fotení krajiny je hlavne o hľadaní toho správneho pohľadu(pri krajinkách niekedy treba prejsť kilometre, pri fotkách miest niekedy treba vyskúšať a vyliezť na každú vežu a niekedy robiť neštandardné kúsky, ako je lezenie na nedostupné miesta, medzi kríky, preskakovanie plotov, lezenie na hradby a ochranné múriky, často nie len únavné, ale aj drzé). To je ako keby Da Vinci nakreslil za Monu Lízu kopu hnoja... Kompozične rozhodne dobrý nie je, už vonkoncom nie s tými stromami v spodnej časti fotky. Aj tá Petržalka sa dá pri správnej technike fotenia odfotiť dobre, no toto rozhodne nie je ten prípad. Hlavne, keď dnes existujú metódy, ako doupraviť kompozíciu v počítači.


----------



## jozefst

Kompozičné riešenie mosta SNP a rieky je na tom banneri vydarené. Na Bratislavu je menej klasický pohľad. Čo sa týka Petržalky, mal som na mysli sídlisko.


----------



## Ondro

Kompozícia znamená doslova "spoločná pozícia", pozícia všetkých častí celku=obrazu. Nemá zmysel hovoriť o kompozícii jedného prvku obrazu.

Fotené objekty sú očividne mesto a Dunaj s mostami. Máš viacero problémov - 1. Most Apollo a mesto ti sčasti zakrývajú stromy, 2. Dunaj ti sčasti zakrývajú stromy a 3. na fotke je veľká časť fotky prázdny priestor - asi 25% fotky zaberá Dunaj a 50% fotky zaberá neforemný Sad JK s Petržalkou, ktoré splývajú do jednej neforemnej a nerozlíšiteľnej masy. V podstate je to zabitý priestor. 
Ďalší bod je, že dávaš kredit fotografovi za niečo, čo on nevykonal. Tento výhľad je tuctovka z Hradného kopca. Ak už chceme dať autorovi kredit za kompozíciu, tak mu môžeme dať kredit v prípade, že našiel pohľad, ktorý je čistý - žiadna časť fotky nie je zakrytá stromami, drátami alebo podobne, čo je niečo, čo nie len, že môžeš dosiahnuť hľadaním výhľadu, ale aj umelo v počítači/argument, že človek neovláda fotošopu je ako argument, že fotka je kompozične zle, lebo človek neovláda základy kompozície/, neobsahuje hluché miesta a využíva techniky, ako je zlatý rez - a zaujímavý. Nemôžeš dať autorovi kredit za to, že odfotil tuctový turistický výhľad, pretože tú kompozíciu objektov tam on proste nevytvoril.


----------



## jozefst

Netvrdím, že je to bez chýb. To čo ma zaujalo je umiestnenie mosta SNP. Máš pravdu v tom, že pri fotografovaní, aby bolo kvalitne treba dodržať určité pravidlá.


----------



## Ondro

Hej, hej, ten most je tam dobre. Len mi šlo o to, že to je skôr prirodzená vec a dávať autorovi kredit za to je... Také blbé... Ako keby aspoň vyretušoval ten strom vľavo...


----------



## jozefst

Mne sa páčilo to, že most je braný v štýle zlatého rezu. Keby na tom popracoval viacej, ako píšeš, mohol to dotiahnúť k dokonalosti. Mne sa ten banner napriek chybičkám krásy páčil. Nemal zlú myšlienku. Byť dobrým fotografom je o tom, aby človek poznal aspoň základy fotografovania.


----------



## Ayran

mne sa pačil tento naš









mohli by sme zas pohľadať niečo historické ale z nejakou vyššou budovou ( nech ma každý radosť  )


----------



## skyroman

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_country=SK


----------



## jozefst

Dnešný banner Linz (zobrazený 15. 11. 2017) je s veľkou pravdepodobnosťou Viedeň, asi sa pomýlili. Vidím tam DC tower a kúsok vpravo vežu z Donau parku.


----------



## vitacit

jozefst said:


> Dnešný banner Linz (zobrazený 15. 11. 2017) je s veľkou pravdepodobnosťou Viedeň, asi sa pomýlili. Vidím tam DC tower a kúsok vpravo vežu z Donau parku.


uz to opravili


----------



## jozefst

vitacit said:


> uz to opravili


Ja tam momentálne o 12:45 stále vidím nápis Linz, tak neviem, kde je chyba.


----------



## J1mbo

^^ na hlavnej ssc stranke to je linz, ale ked na to kliknem a hodi ma to na tu banerovu stranku, tak tam to je vienna


----------



## jozefst

J1mbo said:


> ^^ na hlavnej ssc stranke to je linz, ale ked na to kliknem a hodi ma to na tu banerovu stranku, tak tam to je vienna


Je to tak, vďaka za upozornenie!


----------



## KLEPETO

Od Passau po Železné vráta to môže byť hocičo, keď je to na Dunaji.:lol:


----------



## jozefst

Dnes je konečne banner Linz, tak tentokrát im to vyšlo.


----------



## palsoft

A nejaké naše bannery sa nechystajú? už sme dlho nič nemali..


----------



## Ayran

nejaky vianočny by sme mohli ukuchtiť


----------



## KLEPETO

Keď tak zimný. Na slovo vianočný som v tomto období alergický. I keď ani tú zimu nemusím v meste, no na horách a v zastrčených dedinkách iba doprajem zo srdca aj dva metre.


----------



## Janci1982

Dnesny banner Leon - to je ako Bratislavske Kramare po tom ako Finep, kupil pozemky a postavil par veziakov. Dokonca aj rozostavany Premier tam je.


----------



## Ayran

^^ ale ten baner je des


----------



## KLEPETO

Dnes most Apollo v Novosibirsku.


----------



## Qwert

Trak-Tor said:


> Dnes, mobilom. Škoda, že som nezobral poriadny foťák...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> EDIT: Je to priamo z Koliby.


Toto by mohol byť aj zaujímavý banner, asi nie do top 10, ale keby sa s tým niekto zdatný pohral v nejakom softe, dalo by sa to použiť. Je to neopozeraný pohľad.


----------



## Trak-Tor

Qwert said:


> Toto by mohol byť aj zaujímavý banner, asi nie do top 10, ale keby sa s tým niekto zdatný pohral v nejakom softe, dalo by sa to použiť. Je to neopozeraný pohľad.


Môžem s tým skúsiť niečo spraviť. Zatiaľ som to len orezal priamo vo Flickri.


----------



## Ayran

nech skusi uploadnut original subor z fotaku, lebo uz orezany dosť straca na kvalite


----------



## Trak-Tor

Tak narýchlo som to spravil:










Neviem, či má význam sa s tým ešte hrať. Je to predsa len mobilovka.
A nie som zástanca nejakých mohutných úprav a filtrov.

Tiež neviem, či je to správna veľkosť. V prvom príspevku je uvedená šírka 719 pixlov, ale zdá sa, že v súčasnosti sú tie bannery široké 615 pixlov.

Hádam bude ešte príležitosť a budem mať pri sebe aj fotoaparát...
:cheers:


----------



## Ayran

dnešny banner ma 615 px × 123 px


----------



## ejo

Keďže je ten osmičkový rok a sté výročie založenia ČSR nebolo by dobré pripraviť niečo a hodiť to na 28. októbra alebo 29 ked sa Slováci pridalo k republike?


----------



## Qwert

Je to dobrý nápad. Otázka je ako to načasovať (Martinská deklarácia bola 30.10.1918) a hlavne čo tam dať, či nejakú koláž, kde polovica bude slovenská a polovica česká, ale koláže zvyčajne nedostanú vysoké hodnotenie (čo ale nemusí byť cieľom) alebo vybrať nejaký jeden objekt, resp. jeden záber.


----------



## ejo

Ja by som bol za koláž z cca 3 fotiek. Vznik CSR potom nieco sr a niečo cr. S popisom o vzniku CSR a jeho rozdelení na samostatné staty. (mozno s napisom pri fortke csr.czechoslovakia potom Slovakia a czechia)
Z juhu to určite vela bodov nedostane  a ak by si ich chcel nasrat este viac treba tam dat fotku Trianonu   
Ale vazne bolo by to mile gesto a urcite by to prekvapilo cechov. 
bola to prvotna myslienka, ludí tu je ako maku tak určite niekto niečo ešte pridá a niečo sa s toho poskladá.


----------



## Amrafel

Určite 28. októbra.


----------



## Ayran

mohli by sme hodit aj nejaky letny banner, napriklad aj z prvkami folkloru ( vychodna) alebo niečo podobne, ak najde niekto niečo vhodne


----------



## Qwert

Možno by bolo zaujímavé urobiť jednoduchú tematickú koláž (sme na SSC) s nejakou fotkou výškových budov v Bratislave a fotkou výškových budov v Prahe.

Ďalšia možnosť je naopak historická fotka nejakej mestskej panorámy zhruba z daného obdobia. Tam by už ani nemusel byť problém s autorskými právami.


----------



## ejo

A co napriklad tam dat mapu 1 CSR. Osobne som proti aby sa za ceskoslovensko propagovalo len cesko. bol to aj nas stat.


----------



## KLEPETO

Takto cca za 5 rokov by som povedal, že dnešný banner je z Bratislavy. A to je Dallas.


----------



## eMKejx

este to chce iny uhol a Bobyho s Jr-om


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Tých dvoch už máme. Ale volajú sa J&T. A uhol nie je problém.


----------



## KLEPETO

Dnešný banner so zlým pomenovaním mesta. Astana je už premenovaná na Nursultan


----------



## Wizzard

KLEPETO said:


> Dnešný banner so zlým pomenovaním mesta. Astana je už premenovaná na Nursultan


Tak keby som si to nevygooglil, neuveril by som tomu :nuts:


----------



## Wizzard

Pri dnešnom banneri som si už myslel, že si z nás Maďari robia srandu


----------



## eMKejx

Kapitanov bude mensi


----------



## KLEPETO

Inak ten parížsky dnešný banner je tiež taká hradba výškoviek. Veľké rozdiely akurát dosiahli tými nižšími stavbami. To sa možno podarí aj u nás.


----------



## Frisky145

Pozeram ze Kosice maju zo slovenskych banerov najviac hlasov pri najlepsom hodnoteni. Celkom pekny vysledok. 

https://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_country=SK


----------



## KLEPETO

Prvý bratislavský banner na SSC už bude mať 11 rokov. Chcelo by to upgrade.


----------



## eMKejx

ked uz BA, nedalo by sa spravit nejaky dronovy zaber bratislavskeho hradu tak aby bolo v pozadi Stare mesto s koloritom slovenskych "mrakodrapov"? Ten banner spred 11 rokov, vypovedajuca hodnota = 0. Ak teda ma tam byt hl. mesto, tak nech tam nie su dominantou sukromne projekty ale nieco klasicke z hl. mesta a plus nejake pozadie. Typicka "pohladnicova" snimka z petrzalskeho brehu Dunaja s mostom SNP a na brale hrad. to je uz okukane.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

eMKejx said:


> ked uz BA, nedalo by sa spravit nejaky dronovy zaber bratislavskeho hradu tak aby bolo v pozadi Stare mesto s koloritom slovenskych "mrakodrapov"? Ten banner spred 11 rokov, vypovedajuca hodnota = 0. Ak teda ma tam byt hl. mesto, tak nech tam nie su dominantou sukromne projekty ale nieco klasicke z hl. mesta a plus nejake pozadie. Typicka "pohladnicova" snimka z petrzalskeho brehu Dunaja s mostom SNP a na brale hrad. to je uz okukane.


Osobne si myslim ze dronovy zaber nie je vhodny na stripy, aspon si neviem predstavit ako ho vyrezat aby tam bol aj hrad aj Nivy. To by si musel byt hodne nizko a to je porovnatelne s tym co uz bolo.


----------



## eMKejx

oki ja len pokial ma niekto drona a do neho uchyti zrkadlovku tak sa daju robit zazraky... Ale pozrem vhodny priestor odkial by sa to dalo, mozno z Mudronovej ulice z niekoho sukromneho pozemku alebo z nemeckej ambasady, skusi niekto preliezt plot?  Neviem ale co sa da v Bratislave este take ine na sirku odfotit aby bolo zaujimave a aby tam nebola na polovici zaberu Eurovea... ja neviem, Slovnaft sme asi este nemali a v pozadi mesto  

nejake dalsie inspiracie?


----------



## Ayran

eMKejx said:


> oki ja len pokial ma niekto drona a do neho uchyti zrkadlovku tak sa daju robit zazraky... Ale pozrem vhodny priestor odkial by sa to dalo, mozno z Mudronovej ulice z niekoho sukromneho pozemku alebo z nemeckej ambasady, skusi niekto preliezt plot?  Neviem ale co sa da v Bratislave este take ine na sirku odfotit aby bolo zaujimave a aby tam nebola na polovici zaberu Eurovea... ja neviem, Slovnaft sme asi este nemali a v pozadi mesto
> 
> nejake dalsie inspiracie?


na drona ( cenovo dostupneho) zrkadlovku určite neupnes a tie drahšie už maju lepšiu profi vybavu


----------



## ejo

a mohla by sa urobiť ešte jedna s toho istého alebo podobného uhla a dať tam obe fotky. bolo by vidno ako sa krásne BA rozvinula s výškovkami. napr taka PHA či BPest ktoré sú oveľa večšie sa vôbec razantne nezmenili..


----------

